# Live Action Superman/Batman film



## Mr. Obvious (Jul 20, 2013)

my body is ready


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 20, 2013)

firsttttttttttttt


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2013)

Always happy to hear about more movies involving batman


----------



## James Bond (Jul 20, 2013)

Batman: "You owe me 50,000$."
Superman: "Send me the bill."
Batman: "On a reporter's salary, right."


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2013)

Shouldn't we wait a bit more so that WB and DC confirms it at Comic Con before jumping the gun? I'm excited too, but better to be cautious first.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 20, 2013)

Is not official yet.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 20, 2013)

As long as This batman isn't not connected to the Nolanverse.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeah this thread is premature.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

Okay, it's official now.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

And the panel ended. So no official word on Flash or JL.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 20, 2013)

Is official! Fuck Yes!


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 20, 2013)

I think they'll save some announcements for NYCC


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Jul 20, 2013)

Best thing I've heard all day.
Extremely excited.

Gonna go re-watch public enemies now. :33​


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2013)

It's on!


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

LETS GO


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

Damn beaten.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

My reaction:


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2013)

It's gonna suck.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 20, 2013)

There so many Superman/Batman stories. I wonder which one they will use.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

The one where they first met.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 20, 2013)

Best news all day.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jul 20, 2013)

*"I want you to remember Clark, in all the years to come. In all your private moments. In all the years to come, my hand at your throat. I want you to remember, the one man who beat you." *


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 20, 2013)

OMG! OMG! OMG!


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 20, 2013)

This is a terrible idea if david goyer is writing it.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 20, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> The one where they first met.



Obviously but there are some many questions. Which villains? How will they meet? etc.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 20, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> *"I want you to remember Clark, in all the years to come. In all your private moments. In all the years to come, my hand at your throat. I want you to remember, the one man who beat you." *


Gay.

They better not wank batman during the entire course of the film.


----------



## Legend (Jul 20, 2013)

JIZZZZZZING


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 20, 2013)

Stringer said:


> Gay.
> 
> They better not wank batman during the entire film.



Wank is automatic, you can't help it. 

I wonder from what background will Bats come, because in MoS Snyder said that Clark was the first one to wear a uniform, although there could have been other people playing heroes around the globe


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> This is a terrible idea if david goyer is writing it.


I'm not enthusiastic about Goyer either but I'm not going to say it's a terrible idea just yet. Goyer is very hit and miss. He missed with TDKR and MoS. So he's due for a hit or two. Hopefully those two will be World's Finest an Justice League.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm not worried about Goyer because of the fact that Snyder is around. Snyder has written good Batman stories and currently has the best Superman comic out there.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jul 20, 2013)

Stringer said:


> They better not wank batman during the entire course of the film.



It's bound to happen.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 20, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> I'm not worried about Goyer because of the fact that Snyder is around. Snyder has written good Batman stories and currently has the best Superman comic out there.



Is this the twilight zone?

People are actually using synder as a reason the movie will be good?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> I'm not worried about Goyer because of the fact that Snyder is around. Snyder has written good Batman stories and currently has the best Superman comic out there.


You're confusing Zack Snyder with Scott Snyder.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 20, 2013)

The president of the US will summon Supes and tell him to ged rid of a certain outlaw who lives in Gothan. That's the plot.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 20, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Wank is automatic, you can't help it.





Edo Madara said:


> It's bound to happen.


 That's faggotry. I say keep that shit to a strict minimum, both characters must be represented with a sense of equilibrium, with various moments where they each shine over the other. Because overly favoring one of the two will only serve to hurt the adaptation.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 20, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> The president of the US will summon Supes and tell him to ged rid of a certain outlaw who lives in Gothan. That's the plot.



How will that work exactly? Compared to Superman I doubt Batman has done anything in this universe that will require the US Government to interfere. Superman is not only the reason why aliens invaded Earth which lead to thousands of deaths and billions of dollars in destruction but also decided to tell the army up yours afterwards.

It will be either Batman following a trail of murders to Metropolis or Superman doing in something in Bats home turf.


----------



## Legend (Jul 20, 2013)

I can see them adapting the world's finest animated crossover


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 20, 2013)

_Snyder is co-writing the story with David S. Goyer, who will then pen the screenplay._


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 20, 2013)

Is this the quickest a film franchise has ever been rebooted?


----------



## Edo Madara (Jul 20, 2013)

The sequel of MoS is new Batman movie.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 20, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> _Snyder is co-writing the story with David S. Goyer, who will then pen the screenplay._






Fuck this shit.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 20, 2013)

Why do they announce that shit like it's a good thing?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 20, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> How will that work exactly? Compared to Superman I doubt Batman has done anything in this universe that will require the US Government to interfere. Superman is not only the reason why aliens invaded Earth which lead to thousands of deaths and billions of dollars in destruction.
> 
> It will be either Batman following a trail of murders to Metropolis or Superman doing in something in Bats home turf.



I guess that they will eventually clash, otherwise why would they read Batman's a statement from"The Dark Knight?"


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> Is this the quickest a film franchise has ever been rebooted?


Are you talking about Batman? Maybe, but it's not like they're telling his origin story again so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> The sequel of MoS is new Batman movie.


When you say it that way this is pretty funny.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 20, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> I guess that they will eventually clash, otherwise why would they read Batman's a statement from"The Dark Knight?"



It's going to be really fucking awkward seeing batwank on a movie screen.

Batwank is the only way they can make batman a threat to superman on screen.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 20, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Are you talking about Batman? Maybe, but it's not like they're telling his origin story again so it doesn't matter.



So you think dc is planning on bringing in batman without any sort of origin?


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 20, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> I guess that they will eventually clash, otherwise why would they read Batman's a statement from"The Dark Knight?"



To give the fans a hint.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 20, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> It's going to be really fucking awkward seeing batwank on a movie screen.
> 
> Batwank is the only way they can make batman a threat to superman on screen.



I have said it and I'll repeat, Bats will be the one to find out Super real weakness to kryptonite.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jul 20, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> When you say it that way this is pretty funny.



Well about that.


> *"In Newsarama's report, they state that the Superman/Batman film is independent of a Man of Steel sequel. In other words, we'd be seeing both a Man of Steel 2 and World's Finest."*





Doctor Strange said:


> So you think dc is planning on bringing in batman without any sort of origin?



It'll be like Tim Burton Batman, they'll use flashback origins.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> So you think dc is planning on bringing in batman without any sort of origin?


Uh yeah. There's no point in telling the origin again. Just reintroduce him into the universe.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> Well about that.


I think they might just be misunderstanding what Snyder said. Because they never said the two movies were separate, and he actually even said he can tell us one detail about the follow up and that was the reveal that Batman was in it.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

Also it sounds like the movie will be inspired a lot by TDKR.



			
				SlashFilm said:
			
		

> And then Harry Lennix read this line, from Frank Miller’s The Dark Knight Returns: “I want you to remember, Clark, in all the years to come, in all your most private moments, I want you to remember your hand at your throat. I want you to remember the one man who beat you.” That’s Batman speaking to Superman from the end of Miller’s story, and that quote blew the roof off Hall H.
> 
> Snyder said “we’re not adapting this thing, but it is the thing that will help us tell that story.” So while the logo he showed on screen, pictured above, uses the bat logo design from Miller’s work, this won’t quite be a direct adaptation.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 20, 2013)

Any early villains predictions?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

Lex will obviously be involved somehow. I don't think any Batman villains will be in it though. I'm betting they'll stick to Superman villains. This will be a Superman movie with Batman in it.

[youtube]ZAPig662cac[/youtube]


----------



## Rindaman (Jul 20, 2013)

I would like to see the new batman be more of the detective that batman is supposed to be. the movies never show him as a detective, and in my opinion Zack Snyder already knows how to do it, considering how awesome rorshach was in watchmen. I don't understand all the hate for Synder, tbh. 

He could possibly pull Bats off better than Supes.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2013)

Great news that it was confirmed they used the batman line fron the dark knight returns awesome


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> I would like to see the new batman be more of the detective that batman is supposed to be. the movies never show him as a detective, and in my opinion Zack Snyder already knows how to do it, considering how awesome rorshach was in watchmen. I don't understand all the hate for Synder, tbh.
> 
> He could possibly pull Bats off better than Supes.


He can't direct a character study for shit. Or at least he failed in MoS imo.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 20, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> He can't direct a character study for shit. Or at least he failed in MoS imo.



I'm laughing my ass off at all this syder praise i'm reading.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

People just wanted MoS to be awesome and to finally have a successful Superman movie so much they're completely ignoring how fucking bad MoS was and giving it and Snyder a free pass.

I wanted to do it myself, but fuck no I'm not letting Snyder off  but forcing myself to like the film. It was bad when it didn't need to be. They had to literally work to make a SUperman origin film bad. Him and Goyer should go, but they won't. I hope people have fun looking forward to a Justice League film created by those two. At the very least, they'll be able to skate on the characters' names, which will just result in WB continuing to reward them, and we're just going to get more mediocrity out of the most important DCU films.

Like I said though, I'm hoping they surprise me and I'm hoping I'm wrong. Goyer is hit and miss and with twos misses in a row he's due for a hit.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh crap, me and Suzuku agree on something.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 20, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> People just wanted MoS to be awesome and to finally have a successful Superman movie so much they're completely ignoring how fucking bad MoS was and giving it and Snyder a free pass.
> 
> I wanted to do it myself, but fuck no I'm not letting Snyder off  but forcing myself to like the film. It was bad when it didn't need to be. Him and Goyer should go, but they want. I hope people have fun looking forward to a Justice League film created by those two. At the very least, they'll be able to skate on the characters' names, which will just result in WB continuing to reward them.



Goyder  shited all over superman mythology and in this film they will  whoop his ass

You know these shit heads can't wait to do this bullshit on screen


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

Yea be proud you're right for once.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> Goyder  shited all over superman mythology and in this film they will  whoop his ass
> 
> You know these shit heads can't wait to do this bullshit on screen


I'm going to be very disappoint if they use the metal boxing gloves. Batman should overcome Superman by using his wits. Honestly, they should just watch Superman TAS' World's Finest episodes and learn a thing or two from Bruce Timm.


----------



## Bender (Jul 20, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> _Snyder is co-writing the story with David S. Goyer, who will then pen the screenplay._


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 20, 2013)

This Is so refreshing.

For weeks i thought i was losing touch with my fellow superman fans who praised man of steel.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2013)

I wonder if they'll call it World's Finest


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 20, 2013)

Castiel said:


> I wonder if they'll call it World's Finest



No, chances are this will be more like dark knight returns, except for the fact batman won't die.


----------



## Bender (Jul 20, 2013)

Castiel said:


> I wonder if they'll call it World's Finest



Even if they do I know I'll be leaving the theatre calling "World's worst"


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 20, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> And the panel ended. So no official word on Flash or JL.



Actually Yes there is



Flash movie confirmed for 2016

JLA movie confirmed for 2017

I don't know about Wonder Woman film though.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 20, 2013)

Am i missing something? When did Snyder become a bad director?

The only bad films he directed were Sucker Punch and.....that's it.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 20, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Am i missing something? When did Snyder become a bad director?
> 
> The only bad films he directed were Sucker Punch and.....that's it.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Bender (Jul 20, 2013)

@ Snyder being a good director

[YOUTUBE]NCrWIHnAgQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 20, 2013)

They should get Paul Dini to work on this film.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 20, 2013)

Bender said:


> @ Snyder being a good director
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NCrWIHnAgQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Actually Yes there is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant official from WB itself.


----------



## Bender (Jul 20, 2013)

@Bruce Wayne

Indeeds. I may show some interest if that happened


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 20, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> They should get Paul Dini to work on this film.



The power of GOYDER is too strong right now.

It's like  the inmates are running the asylum at dc//wb.

The fusion of Goyer and snyder  has somehow usurped nolan at wb/dc.


----------



## Bender (Jul 20, 2013)

@Docter  Strange

Those poor deluded souls that pick Snyder and Goyer over Dini.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 20, 2013)

Bender still trolling


----------



## Bender (Jul 20, 2013)

@Godzillafan430

Actually, It's more trolling on your part if you think Goyer is better than Dini. 

Next you're gonna say Blade Trinity was good right?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 20, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Godzillafan430
> 
> Actually, It's more trolling on your part if you think Goyer is better than Dini.
> 
> Next you're gonna say Blade Trinity was good right?



Pretty sure I was talking about Snyder...You're the one that brought up Goyer


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 20, 2013)

Already watched both Superman/Batman stuff, hyped af.


----------



## Bender (Jul 20, 2013)

@Godzillafan40

Snyder is just as much fail homeboy.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 20, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Godzillafan40
> 
> Snyder is just as much fail homeboy.



Except he's not


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 20, 2013)

Angry Joe's Reaction

[youtube]L43JaaWcT-M[/youtube]


----------



## Bender (Jul 20, 2013)

@Godzillafan439

Do tell why he's not.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 21, 2013)

> *David S. Goyer On BATMAN/SUPERMAN Title; Says Zod's Fate Will Be Addressed In Sequel*
> 
> Unfortunately, David S. Goyer and Henry Cavill didn't let slip any huge details about the recently announced Batman/Superman movie, but did reveal that they have yet to decide on a title for the Man of Steel sequel. _"We don't know what we're going to call it yet — 'Superman vs. Batman,' 'Batman vs. Superman,' — but those two guys on screen, that's happening."_ World's Finest seems to be a popular choice among many fans, but that may not be the best title to help sell this movie to regular moviegoers. What would you guys like them to choose? When Goyer was asked whether or not he was surprised about the backlash surrounding Superman breaking General Zod's neck at the end of Man of Steel, he replied: _"To a certain extent, Superman, cinematically, hadn't been reinvented since the Donner films. We will be dealing it with the coming film. He's not fully formed in [Man of Steel]. He will have to deal with the repercussions in the next film."_


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 21, 2013)

They need to adapt Brian Azzarello's Man of Steel comic. It has Lex, Batman, and Supes.

Just add bits and alter it a bit. Replacing Hope with Supergirl (a clone made by Lex of a dead Kara who came to Earth thousands of years before), and extending the Supes and Bats confrontation. Obviously adding more Clark Kent and Daily Planet scenes, as well as scenes with Supes being heroic and idolised.


----------



## hehey (Jul 21, 2013)

I know what this is happening, not only is Man of Steel not going to break a billion like Iron Man or Batmam did, but it likely wont even defeat the last Spiderman movie.... which must really sting. Simply put, Supes wont cut it they need Batman to carry the DC Movieverse for them, therefore they have this movie where they establish the Batmanss THE man over Supes.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 21, 2013)

VS? they're going to fight?! 



hehey said:


> I know what this is happening, not only is Man of Steel not going to break a billion like Iron Man or Batmam did, but it likely wont even defeat the last Spiderman movie.... which must really sting. Simply put, Supes wont cut it they need Batman to carry the DC Movieverse for them, therefore they have this movie where they establish the Batmanss THE man over Supes.


DC and Warner's solution to everything:

Batman 

how about actually making a great Superman movie, WB?!


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 21, 2013)

hehey said:


> I know what this is happening, not only is Man of Steel not going to break a billion like Iron Man or Batmam did, but it likely wont even defeat the last Spiderman movie.... which must really sting. Simply put, Supes wont cut it they need Batman to carry the DC Movieverse for them, therefore they have this movie where they establish the Batmanss THE man over Supes.



Batman Begins didn't make nearly as much as Man of Steel or even Superman Returns, and TASM has the record for being the most anticipated reboot not to mention being the most popular Marvel character. And MOS is still in theatres and still has some time to reach higher box office numbers


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 21, 2013)

because he's Batman


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 21, 2013)

Fluttershy solo's.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 21, 2013)

MOS made about $170 million profit so far, that's not that bad. Geez WB, it's much more than Green Lantern made.

Also, seriously if this is nothing but a Vs. movie, WTF, seriously, WTF?!!! A) it's THE most overrated match-up for fictional characters, the fight has no tension because it's either an easy victory for Supes or Bats, no middle ground, and B) that lowers the possibility we'll be seeing a Superman villain we haven't seen on the big screen yet, and C) I did not like Frank Miller's argument for why he thought Batman and Superman couldn't be friends, because A) they actually do agree on quite a few things and B) just because you don't agree with someone on everything doesn't mean you can't be friends. I want Superman and Batman to be allies, not enemies.

I want modern Lex, Brainiac, Supergirl, Metallo, Darkseid, Bizarro, etc. God damn it, WB, you really couldn't wait 4 years to have Supes and Bats meet?

Also, Flash movie, that is awesome, but nothing for WW? Just downgrade the superheroine who was probably the only one who could have her own successful solo movie series into having to be the only one of the iconic five to have to wait for their debut to be in JL. SIGH.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't think this is a Vs movie.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jul 21, 2013)

Next thing you know Batman will lead JL.


----------



## Bender (Jul 21, 2013)

Seriously, DC's answer to everything is whore teh hell out of Batman 

It's sad as holy fucking hell


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 21, 2013)

like marvel whores wolverine,  kinda cheapens the brand of wolverine


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 21, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> MOS made about $170 million profit so far,


You're way far behind, that's an old number from just early licensing deals. It's made wayyy more than that now.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 21, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> MOS made about $170 million profit so far, that's not that bad. Geez WB, it's much more than Green Lantern made.
> 
> Also, seriously if this is nothing but a Vs. movie, WTF, seriously, WTF?!!! A) it's THE most overrated match-up for fictional characters, the fight has no tension because it's either an easy victory for Supes or Bats, no middle ground, and B) that lowers the possibility we'll be seeing a Superman villain we haven't seen on the big screen yet, and C) I did not like Frank Miller's argument for why he thought Batman and Superman couldn't be friends, because A) they actually do agree on quite a few things and B) just because you don't agree with someone on everything doesn't mean you can't be friends. I want Superman and Batman to be allies, not enemies.
> 
> ...



You truly don't understand how much The green lantern fucked up everything for dc/wb.

Outside of  A list batman and former A list superman, dc/wb can't afford to take risk on any other high budget  superhero movie.

Marvel can take risk because their pimp disney can brush off films that bomb and under performing movies.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 21, 2013)

Flash getting a movie before Aquaman was expected, but I'm surprised that Wonder Woman doesn't have a film coming out before the Justice League movie. Oh well.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 21, 2013)

Do you guys think it is better not to have a WW film before Justice league movie and introduce her in the justice league movie instead and have a solo movie after.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 21, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> You truly don't understand how much The green lantern fucked up everything for dc/wb.
> 
> Outside of  A list batman and former A list superman, dc/wb can't afford to take risk on any other high budget  superhero movie.
> 
> Marvel can take risk because their pimp disney can brush off films that bomb and under performing movies.



It's not really that it can't take the risk (WB? After having the two big fantasy liscenses to print money), it's that they don't have the same sort of system to handle it. Marvel Studios started separately and still basically acts separately. They plan for this stuff because that's _all_ they do. With WB, they have yet to give the DC heroes their own sort of structure so that those people can just concentrate on that bullshit. It's too top-down at moment.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 21, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Do you guys think it is better not to have a WW film before Justice league movie and introduce her in the justice league movie instead and have a solo movie after.



It's probably better to wait. She's a hard sell (like Thor), but unlike Thor she doesn't have a strong Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 21, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> It's not really that it can't take the risk (WB? After having the two big fantasy liscenses to print money), it's that they don't have the same sort of system to handle it. Marvel Studios started separately and still basically acts separately. They plan for this stuff because that's _all_ they do. With WB, they have yet to give the DC heroes their own sort of structure so that those people can just concentrate on that bullshit. It's too top-down at moment.


Yeah. If there were an actual DC Studios things might be a lot better. But as it is now it's a bunch of WB executive bureaucrats planning the movies whereas with Marvel it's a hivemind of guys who understand the comics and grew up reading them. And that's all they focus on, while WB has multiple different film genres and franchises to focus on.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 21, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Do you guys think it is better not to have a WW film before Justice league movie and introduce her in the justice league movie instead and have a solo movie after.



WW deserves her movie before JL, she is on par with Bats and Super and a founding member, WB is really underrating her, that's desappointing.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 21, 2013)

I think Wonder Woman could have her solo movie with Ares as the bad guy


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 21, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> WW deserves her movie before JL, she is on par with Bats and Super and a founding member, WB is really underrating her, that's desappointing.



There's probably not going to be a wonder woman movie unless goyer can find a way to make her gritty.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 21, 2013)

David Goyer & Zack Snyder should not direct or write Wonder Woman.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 21, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> David Goyer & Zack Snyder should not direct or write Wonder Woman.



GOYDER is running things at DC. Nolan is slowly distancing himself from dc.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't see a problem with a gritty Wonder Woman. She's an Amazon warrior.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 21, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> David Goyer & Zack Snyder should not direct or write Wonder Woman.



It's not that they shouldn't, IMO they aren't. Someone else will be in charge for that and they will be cast only as producers or some supervising position.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 21, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I don't see a problem with a gritty Wonder Woman. She's an Amazon warrior.



She's also  outdated.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 21, 2013)

I. Hope. To. God.

That they change the writors and directors of The Flash movies otherwise its destined to bomb (Same creators as The Green Lantern and Scyfy's Species trilogy)


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 21, 2013)

Obviously an introduction to kryptonite as a weakness will be needed to make this work. 

Was Batman the only thing confirmed? No villain like Lex Luthor?



godzillafan430 said:


> I. Hope. To. God.
> 
> That they change the writors and directors of The Flash movies otherwise its destined to bomb (Same creators as The Green Lantern and Scyfy's Species trilogy)



Are they really going with the same guys that brought that shitty GL movie?  

Mark that shit D.O.A if no changes come between now and 2016.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 21, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> She's also  outdated.



No more than Captain America was. There are plenty of modern interpretations to use, though I'd say either Rucka or Azzerello is probably the way to go. Simone's is fine, though I'm not sure how well it would translate to the screen.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 21, 2013)

If its anything like the WW animated film in 2009 I'll be satisfied

Also who do you guys think would be a good Flash villain? Zoom, Grodd, Grundy?

Personally I think either Zoom or Grundy, not sure how the audience would react to a city full of intelligent Gorillas with futuristic technology.



Bear Walken said:


> Obviously an introduction to kryptonite as a weakness will be needed to make this work.
> 
> Was Batman the only thing confirmed? No villain like Lex Luthor?
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more, though I have faith that WB is not going to screw up and re-cast it with some credible people (since this is the same info as when they planned to release a Flash and a WW movie in 2014) They will more than likely change things around especially with this film being 3 years away


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 21, 2013)

The need to bring in some comic writers. Scott Snyder, Geoff Johns, etc. I'm not saying David Goyer shouldn't be involved I just believe that having a strong comic book writer that knows how to tell the story of these characters is essential.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 21, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> No more than Captain America was. There are plenty of modern interpretations to use, though I'd say either Rucka or Azzerello is probably the way to go. Simone's is fine, though I'm not sure how well it would translate to the screen.



I wasn't talking about her personality or her costume. 

The lasso of truth, bulletproof bracelets, and golden tiara are outdated.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 21, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> I wasn't talking about her personality or her costume.
> 
> The lasso of truth, bulletproof bracelets, and golden tiara are outdated.



...



Yeah, still don't see what you are talking about.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 21, 2013)

So what you are saying is Wonder Woman is an outdated hero? Sorry but no.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 21, 2013)

James Bond said:


> So what you are saying is Wonder Woman is an outdated hero? Sorry but no.



Her gimmick is outdated.

Okay, if she's not outdated, tell me whats so special about her and what would look cool on the big screen. Pitch  me the movie.


----------



## Bender (Jul 21, 2013)

As strange as I find it, I agree with Wonder Woman. Her whole one lady against greek gods is indeed becoming old.  Have her interact with the Norse gods or whatever.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 21, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> No more than Captain America was. There are plenty of modern interpretations to use, though I'd say either Rucka or Azzerello is probably the way to go. Simone's is fine, though I'm not sure how well it would translate to the screen.





Bender said:


> As strange as I find it, I agree with Wonder Woman. Her whole one lady against greek gods is indeed becoming old.  Have her interact with the Norse gods or whatever.



Its gonna look weird seeing WW converse with Thor though.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 21, 2013)

Anyone who thinks i'm crazy calling wonder woman out dated should watch this
in the past


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 21, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> Anyone who thinks i'm crazy calling wonder woman out dated should watch this
> in the past



Do you want me to find the three failed Captain America movies before the recent one?

Again, don't see what you are talking about. You haven't communicated _why_ it's outdated. I mean, you say her personality and costume are okay, but not her gimmick? That's kind of like saying "I like the Green Lantern costume and Hal Jordan's personality... but the whole creating constructs of light thing? Not working for me."


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 21, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> Do you want me to find the three failed Captain America movies before the recent one?
> 
> Again, don't see what you are talking about. You haven't communicated _why_ it's outdated. I mean, you say her personality and costume are okay, but not her gimmick? That's kind of like saying "I like the Green Lantern costume and Hal Jordan's personality... but the whole creating constructs of light thing? Not working for me."



What would make a wonder woman movie stand out? The only thing i can think of, is a inadvisable plane and a sexy outfit.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 21, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> :ignoramus


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 21, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> What would make a wonder woman movie stand out? The only thing i can think of, is a inadvisable plane and a sexy outfit.



... That she regularly interacts with _gods?_ And not fakey, "space aliens masquerading as gods", but _actual gods_. Azzarello's run is basically shows you how to do this, how they wander the Earth and how they quibble, quabble, and affect mankind.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 21, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> ... That she regularly interacts with _gods?_ And not fakey, "space aliens masquerading as gods", but _actual gods_. Azzarello's run is basically shows you how to do this, how they wander the Earth and how they quibble, quabble, and affect mankind.



That sounds like percy jackson


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 21, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> That sounds like percy jackson



And Dr Strange sounds like Harry Potter.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 21, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> And Dr Strange sounds like Harry Potter.





The sorcerer supreme is the pimp of the marvel universe






Don't compare him to a nerd.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 21, 2013)

Wonder Woman isn't outdate. If Thor and Captain America could work so could Wonder Woman.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 21, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> Don't compare him to a nerd.



To be the Sorceror Supreme is to be the Ultimate Nerd. It's part of the job description.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 21, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> To be the Sorceror Supreme is to be the Ultimate Nerd. It's part of the job description.






Stephen isn't trying to kill a bald man with a wand


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 21, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> Stephen isn't trying to kill a bald man with a wand



No, he's trying to kill this guy with the ridiculous shoulder-spikes.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 21, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> No, he's trying to kill this guy with the ridiculous shoulder-spikes.





Baron doesn't play with snakes or stalks children for 7 years.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 21, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> Baron doesn't play with snakes or



No, he's just an entitled bitch and classmate who freaks when it turns out he's not the chosen one. He's arguably closer to Draco Malfoy, really. 



> stalks children for 7 years.



Well, we don't know what he does in his off-time.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## masamune1 (Jul 21, 2013)

James Bond said:


>



I don't see how somebody could look at that and conclude "not a p*d*p****".


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 21, 2013)

I see the villain of this movie having something to do with STAR Labs. Like Batman following a trail of murders from Gotham's STAR Lab to Metropolis.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm starting to get a little sad that we won't see a doctor strange movie until may  2017.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> I see the villain of this movie having something to do with STAR Labs. Like Batman following a trail of murders from Gotham's STAR Lab to Metropolis.



.......

Why?


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 21, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> I don't see how somebody could look at that and conclude "not a p*d*p****".



Maybe The same way people look at this


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 21, 2013)

I wanted to say something about this movie, but I've been distracted by all this Marvel talk


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 21, 2013)

Shark Skin said:


> I wanted to say something about this movie, but I've been distracted by all this Marvel talk





Not sure how that happened.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 22, 2013)

We know Lex will probably be in this but will he go solo or pair up with someone? Personally I believe is way to soon for another Joker. Deathstroke? Deadshot?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 22, 2013)

What's with all this Marvel shit in my motherfuckingly amazing assraping Supes/Bats movie thread?!


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 22, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> What would make a wonder woman movie stand out? The only thing i can think of, is a inadvisable plane and a sexy outfit.



A Wonder Woman movie would STAND out primarily because there hasn't been a good comic book movie with a heroine as the lead. You got garbage like Elektra and Catwoman that disappeared very quickly after the release. A "good" WW movie would prove to be the hallmark of this genre. I see a very high potential for this movie if executed correctly. An Amazon princess blessed with all of the characteristics that are considered "manly" confronts the stereotypes and gender themes prevalent in modern society while kicking ass at the same? Works for me.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 22, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> An Amazon princess blessed with all of the characteristics* that are considered "manly" confronts the stereotypes and gender themes prevalent in modern society* while kicking ass at the same? Works for me.



Take out the bolded and I'm interested.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 22, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> A Wonder Woman movie would STAND out primarily because there hasn't been a good comic book movie with a heroine as the lead. You got garbage like Elektra and Catwoman that disappeared very quickly after the release. A "good" WW movie would prove to be the hallmark of this genre. I see a very high potential for this movie if executed correctly. An Amazon princess blessed with all of the characteristics that are considered "manly" confronts the stereotypes and gender themes prevalent in modern society while kicking ass at the same? Works for me.



*Invisible plane

A Wonder Woman movie would STAND out primarily because there hasn't been a good comic book movie with a heroine as the lead. "

Dc screwed that up now that marvel has a ms marvel movie ready to go.


HAHAHA  even goyer agrees with me
"I think Wonder Woman is a very difficult character to crack. More difficult than Superman, who is also more difficult than Batman. Also, a lot of people in Hollywood believe that it’s hard to do a big action movie with a female lead. I happen to disagree with that. But that tends to be the prevailing wisdom. Hopefully, that’ll change in the next few years. Who should play here? No idea.."


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> What's with all this Marvel shit in my motherfuckingly amazing assraping Supes/Bats movie thread?!


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 22, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> "I think Wonder Woman is a very difficult character to crack. More difficult than Superman, who is also more difficult than Batman. Also, a lot of people in Hollywood believe that it?s hard to do a big action movie with a female lead. I happen to disagree with that. But that tends to be the prevailing wisdom. Hopefully, that?ll change in the next few years. Who should play here? No idea.."



How does any of that agree with you?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 22, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> "I think Wonder Woman is a very difficult character to crack. More difficult than Superman, who is also more difficult than Batman. Also, a lot of people in Hollywood believe that it?s hard to do a big action movie with a female lead. I happen to disagree with that. But that tends to be the prevailing wisdom. Hopefully, that?ll change in the next few years. Who should play here? No idea.."




So basically Goyer  is just saying that its difficult....which it is, people said Thor would be impossible, hell people said Lord of the Rings would be impossible.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 22, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> "I think Wonder Woman is a very difficult character to crack. More difficult than Superman, who is also more difficult than Batman. Also, a lot of people in Hollywood believe that it?s hard to do a big action movie with a female lead. I happen to disagree with that. But that tends to be the prevailing wisdom. Hopefully, that?ll change in the next few years. Who should play here? No idea.."



To be honest I think Batman is more difficult to pull off than Superman and Wonder Woman at this point. Nolan took Batman to a whole new level and fans will go in with extremely high expectations for the next Batman.


----------



## hehey (Jul 22, 2013)

If you had came into these boards this past May and told people that Vin Diesel's next car movie was going to outgross Man Of Steel worldwide this summer you would have been laughed at, yet lo and behold last week Fast and Furious 6 passed the 700 million mark, and its sad to say that it is no longer even a certainty that Man of Steel will pass 700 Million.

That's why Batman is in this movie, Superman couldn't get the job done so its up to good old Bats to bring in the big bucks.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 22, 2013)

hehey said:


> If you had came into these boards this past May and told people that Vin Diesel's next car movie was going to outgross Man Of Steel worldwide this summer you would have been laughed at, yet lo and behold last week Fast and Furious 6 passed the 700 million mark, and its sad to say that it is no longer even a certainty that Man of Steel will pass 700 Million.
> 
> That's why Batman is in this movie, Superman couldn't get the job done so its up to good old Bats to bring in the big bucks.



Dude, it's been out for 3 weeks longer and _Man of Steel_ still hasn't open in some international markets. And at this point, it's pretty safe to say that _Man of Steel_ is topping $700 mil. 

The bigger point would be that _Man of Steel_ is doing better business at home: a bigger domestic take means less taxes on the profits since international releases pile up fees for redistribution and such.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 22, 2013)

hehey said:


> If you had came into these boards this past May and told people that Vin Diesel's next car movie was going to outgross Man Of Steel worldwide this summer you would have been laughed at, yet lo and behold last week Fast and Furious 6 passed the 700 million mark, and its sad to say that it is no longer even a certainty that Man of Steel will pass 700 Million.
> 
> That's why Batman is in this movie, Superman couldn't get the job done so its up to good old Bats to bring in the big bucks.



You are comparing a franchise in its 6th movie to Man of Steel's first movie of this generation. Man of Steel will probably surpass 650 million by next week and it still has to open in Japan which could bring a solid 20 million at least. He did get the job done. Not to mention endorsement deals with Gillete, Sears, etc.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, endorsement deals don't really matter. At the end of the day, _Man of Steel_ is a big box office success with a huge domestic take. I don't think Batman being added is a sign of weakness for the character, but rather them doing something they've wanted to do since the 1990's.


----------



## Vice (Jul 22, 2013)

Stringer said:


> Gay.
> 
> They better not wank batman during the entire course of the film.



Don't hate on canon, bitch.


----------



## hehey (Jul 22, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> You are comparing a franchise in its 6th movie to Man of Steel's first movie of this generation.



Man of Steel wont even beat The Amazing Spider-Man (750 million), and both movies are reboots that  came out within a year of each other.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 22, 2013)

David Goyer registered  the names "Superman vs. Batman" and "Batman vs. Superman".

I am extremely disappointed .


----------



## Tony Stark (Jul 22, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> To be honest I think Batman is more difficult to pull off than Superman and Wonder Woman at this point. Nolan took Batman to a whole new level and fans will go in with extremely high expectations for the next Batman.



I sort of agree.

Getting a new Batman will be very hard indeed, but not as hard as doing a decent GL movie.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 22, 2013)

hehey said:


> Man of Steel wont even beat The Amazing Spider-Man (750 million), and both movies are reboots that  came out within a year of each other.



Yes, but Spider-Man also had a movie within 5 years of the reboot. Superman's last film was how long ago? That sort of thing preps the international market for you, which is where things like _Fast and Furious 6_ and _The Amazing Spider-Man_ did their biggest bank. _Man of Steel_ is doing well internationally, but not "sequel" well like those are. The bigger, better indicator is the success at the domestic market.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 22, 2013)

Vice said:


> Don't hate on canon, bitch.



Dark Knight Returns isn't canon though.

You know what is canon though? Batman: Hush, where Batman fully admits that if Superman was willing to hold nothing back and was willing to kill then there's nothing Batman could do to prevent himself from getting super-speed blitzed and becoming a bloody mess all over the streets. Kryptonite doesn't work fast enough to slow Supes down if he's charging at you at super-speed, you're FUCKED if that happens.


----------



## Batman4Life (Jul 22, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> Well, endorsement deals don't really matter. At the end of the day, _Man of Steel_ is a big box office success with a huge domestic take. I don't think Batman being added is a sign of weakness for the character, but rather them doing something they've wanted to do since the 1990's.



I agree with this, Everyone has wanted a Batman/Superman since before the Batman reboot


----------



## James Bond (Jul 22, 2013)

What is with people either being Pro Marvel or Pro DC, personally I am Pro both and psyched so many potentially awesome movies are coming out.

Seriously though, when is Captain Marvel getting in on this action?


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 22, 2013)

I want to see this custome



And this man should wear it


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 22, 2013)

James Bond said:


> What is with people either being Pro Marvel or Pro DC, personally I am Pro both and psyched so many potentially awesome movies are coming out.



Mostly for the Trololz.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 22, 2013)

James Bond said:


> What is with people either being Pro Marvel or Pro DC, personally I am Pro both and psyched so many potentially awesome movies are coming out.
> 
> Seriously though, when is Captain Marvel getting in on this action?



I doubt we will ever see him sadly. And is Shazam now


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 22, 2013)

James Bond said:


> What is with people either being Pro Marvel or Pro DC, personally I am Pro both and psyched so many potentially awesome movies are coming out.
> 
> Seriously though, when is Captain Marvel getting in on this action?



I'm not really pro/anti, I just greatly prefer DC when it comes to the comics as I enjoy a lot of their series, but there are plenty of good Marvel comic series. Movies it's more even, and animation DC has the edge but Marvel has some good stuff too.

I just generally get defensive because there's a lot of DC haters out there who make ignorant, outdated arguments which sound like they haven't read a DC comics since the 1960's, or think Superfriends is the only non-Batman DC cartoon in existence.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 22, 2013)

I like both companies equally. Of course Superman and Aquaman will always be my favorites.


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2013)

hehey said:


> *That's why Batman is in this movie, Superman couldn't get the job done so its up to good old Bats to bring in the big bucks.*



The cold harsh truth


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> Well, endorsement deals don't really matter. At the end of the day, _Man of Steel_ is a big box office success with a huge domestic take. I don't think Batman being added is a sign of weakness for the character, but rather them doing something they've wanted to do since the 1990's.



I like to imagine too sweetie. But here's the reality. Man Of Steel was stomped by Pacific Rim, Fast and Furious 6, Despicable Me. 

Hell, it can't even hold the box office top spot. And where is it this week? At the very fucking bottom.

@James Bond

The last couple of months I was relatively tolerant of DC (though it's only Batman books I read and barely any Superman books cept For Tomorrow). guy but there whoring the holy hell out of Batman and using him to clean up their financial situation really earns my ire. It's pathetic. I mean, shit even in anime it's not all that hard to make the hero better than the rival/anti-hero guy. Yet, DC struggles like hell to make Supes stand out. 

@Batman4life

OMFG 

So the fuck what. That idea wasn't brought up though because Superman couldn't properly capture the attention of the audience. It was brought up because it was a much requested film. 

Now they're doing this because their beloved Goyder team can't get the job done. That and they don't know shit about how to make Superman interesting.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 22, 2013)

Superman's film did well. It doesn't need Batman to make it successful.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 22, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> To be honest I think Batman is more difficult to pull off than Superman and Wonder Woman at this point. Nolan took Batman to a whole new level and fans will go in with extremely high expectations for the next Batman.



Batman is the easist comic book character to pull off in movies.

Dc has three options

Old school batman


gritty batman


And batwank batman




Batwank batman is the most powerful comic book character ever created.


Superman is basically the same since his creation,.


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2013)

@Doctor Strange

Exactly. Nuff said.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 22, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> I want to see this custome
> 
> 
> 
> And this man should wear it


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 22, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> I doubt we will ever see him sadly. And is Shazam now



Can't have Captain Shazam pants being more popular than Superman again :


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 22, 2013)

Bender said:


> I like to imagine too sweetie. But here's the reality. Man Of Steel was stomped by Pacific Rim, Fast and Furious 6, Despicable Me.



Man of Steel made $170+ million proft, and Pacific Rim hasn't even made its budget back (you generally need to make double your budget before the movie starts gaining profit). A Man of Steel sequel was greenlit before the first movie even came out, whereas Pacific Rim not finding an audience may set live-action mecha movies back another decade in terms of starting to come out.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 22, 2013)

Man of Steel is a success, haters have to deal with that. It has reached 635mi so far yet not reaching all markets. It has been surpassed by other movies, so what? Other movies come and take over the first spot, that's not stomping, it's the natural way of things. I say it reaches the U$750mi amount in less than a month.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm sorry but Batman vs. Superman is a dumb name for a movie and especially a sequel. I guess it's the best financial choice though.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2013)

Should be World's Finest. But it is true that 



> *SDCC '13: Jonathan Nolan Says He Won't Be Involved With 'BATMAN VS SUPERMAN'*
> 
> The lone creative contributor within Christopher Nolan's "Dark Knight" trilogy has stated that despite a sequel that will include Batman, he won't be involved with the project. Speaking at SDCC to promote his CBS show "Person of Interest", screenwriter Jonathan Nolan made it clear that he won't be joining his brother (producer) or David S. Goyer (screenwriter) on the "Man of Steel' sequel. Said the younger Nolan sibling, _"The fun thing about working with such an iconic character is you know when you're doing it that at some point you're going to wrap up your story and see what the next fella down the line has to say about it, so I'm very excited to see what they do with him."_ In these very early days of the project, it currently appears that Goyer will be the lone screenplay writer on the project. There's been a sizable amount of nitpicking at the amount of straightforward exposition in "Man of Steel" and Jonathan Nolan's name has been brought up on quite a few message boards and comment threads as a missing ingredient from "The Dark Knight" recipe.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 23, 2013)

Why is Batman's name first or is considered to be first when this is supposed to follow Man of Steel? I hope they pick their future titles better. I was hoping MO2 would be called The Man of Tomorrow.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 23, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Why is Batman's name first or is considered to be first when this is supposed to follow Man of Steel? I hope they pick their future titles better. I was hoping MO2 would be called The Man of Tomorrow.




Because whenever you make a title, its for some unexplained reason more sensible to put the shorter name first or if they are the same length to use the name with the earlier first letter in their name, unless you're Japan in which case its the opposite.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 23, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I'm sorry but Batman vs. Superman is a dumb name for a movie and especially a sequel. I guess it's the best financial choice though.



What would you call it?


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 23, 2013)

Jonathan Nolan is smart to distance himself away from this obvious piece of shit. 

it will be a financial success since casuals would flock to watch Batman kick Superman's ass and steal his girl. 2015 is going to be suffering for Superman fans.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 23, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> Jonathan Nolan is smart to distance himself away from this obvious piece of shit.
> 
> it will be a financial success since casuals would flock to watch Batman kick Superman's ass and steal his girl. 2015 is going to be suffering for Superman fans.



Well again they need to portray Batman in a way that makes him formidable in a universe full of godly powered superheroes, what better way than to see him prep rape Superman, hell I don't even think he'll beat him they'll probably just tie and join forces against a bald not kevin spacey.


----------



## Bender (Jul 23, 2013)

@Godzillafan430

That's by far the most moronic explanation I have ever heard. And considering the inane DC fans (like Gardner) have given that is *VERY* moronic.

 Even the Supes and Bats comic has Superman's name first to show that Bats doesn't have to be spotlight whore. This movie is being less subtle with it's intentions.



			
				Suzuku said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but Batman vs. Superman is a dumb name for a movie and especially a sequel. I guess it's the best financial choice though.



Will probably be checking in the hospital when I die from near death as a result of laughing my ass of when this movie crashes and fails. 



			
				Godzillafan430 said:
			
		

> What would you call it?



Something that doesn't suck.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 23, 2013)

Batman vs Superman is indeed a horrible name. They should just go for MoS 2, simple and straightforward.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 23, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> What would you call it?


How about World's Finest?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 23, 2013)

^^World's Finest is mainly known by the fans. Usual moviegoers who don't read the comics would not link the name to the characters. A similar thing happened to MoS, I know people here who were not aware that this name was actually a reference to Superman. However, now that they have used this name they should keep it for coming films.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 23, 2013)

They don't need to link the characters to the name you'd have to be retarded to not know it's Batman and Superman with fucking BATMAN AND SUPERMAN LOGOS in the background. 

Not to mention all the trailers and ads that will be running between every commercial break of every show airing showing fucking Batman and Superman.


----------



## Bender (Jul 23, 2013)

@Mike Von J

"World's Finest" Isn't just known by moviegoers it's also known to people who have heard promotions of the tv special "World's Finest" from Superman the animated series.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2013)

World's Finest is the best name for the movie


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 23, 2013)

How about Man of Steel: World's Finest? And no need to worry about people figuring out Batman's in it, the Superman/Batman symbol will make it obvious and I guarantee you WB will advertise the shit out of this probably even more than the insane amount they did for MOS.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 23, 2013)

Vice said:


> Don't hate on canon, bitch.


[...] It?s anything but canon, as pointed out to you earlier.

That being said, Supeman's involvement in TDKR is a mockery, that's something bat's writers occasionally produce to both convince themselves and his devoted fans that the character they love cannot be beaten by anyone that faces him in the comic book universe. A charming thought, that it is until the absurd myth outgrows its boundaries and proceeds on hurting the portrayal of any characters that crosses path with him.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 23, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> How about Man of Steel: World's Finest? And no need to worry about people figuring out Batman's in it, the Superman/Batman symbol will make it obvious and I guarantee you WB will advertise the shit out of this probably even more than the insane amount they did for MOS.




I like this. Also "Man of Steel 2: Superman and Batman" would be a good title.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 23, 2013)

Superman & Batman World's Finest would have been the perfect name.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 23, 2013)

This is pretty much strike one.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 23, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> They don't need to link the characters to the name you'd have to be retarded to not know it's Batman and Superman with fucking BATMAN AND SUPERMAN LOGOS in the background.
> 
> Not to mention all the trailers and ads that will be running between every commercial break of every show airing showing fucking Batman and Superman.



Yeah, pretty much. Hell, they could simply forgo a title, put that logo out, and people would know what the movie is about.

I do hope that they think better of it and give it the "World's Finest" moniker, even if they are adversarial at the start. The name is simply better all around.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 23, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> Yeah, pretty much. Hell, they could simply forgo a title, put that logo out, and people would know what the movie is about.
> 
> I do hope that they think better of it and give it the "World's Finest" moniker, even if they are adversarial at the start. The name is simply better all around.



 Batman vs. Superman or Superman vs. Batman. For marketing purposes, Batman and Superman should be in the title. They will be at odds in the movie, so the titles make perfect sense. It's simple and to the point, people would love it.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 23, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Batman vs. Superman or Superman vs. Batman. For marketing purposes, Batman and Superman should be in the title.



If DC has shown us _anything_, it's that you _*don't*_ need to put the hero's name in the title. For marketing purposes, the logo says enough without a clumsy, hokey "Vs" title.



> They will be at odds in the movie, so the titles make perfect sense. It's simple and to the point, people would love it.



Even if they are at odds at the start, they will be working together by the end. This movie is going to be about them meeting and coming together. _World's Finest_ is elegant and non-traditional, and says more about them than any of the other titles. People don't need it bashed into their heads that this is Batman and Superman; instead, tell them something about the characters with the title.


----------



## Bender (Jul 23, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> This is pretty much strike one.



Indeed.

I'm barely tolerating DC's New 52 this one however is definitely strike one for me.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ZcmagOHMDAQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 24, 2013)

More info on Batman/Superman Movie

[youtube]Pc3Av6MU05s[/youtube]


----------



## Batman4Life (Jul 26, 2013)

Honestly, I think if they do have a new joker that Johnny Depp could pull it off


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Which doesn't mean he should do it.

Johnny Depp is too old. Hire a younger actor.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't know about that. Assuming that the Batman movie will be sometime around 2020 he should be fine. Here's Heath Ledger.



He doesn't look very young, now does he?


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 26, 2013)

That was the makeup.

Johnny Depp is 50 years old. He'll be 52 by the time the movie comes out. When TDK came out, Heath Ledger would have been _28._ 

You need someone young. Its not just about looks. Its about the nature of the enmity between the characters and the actor committing to a series. Besides, Depp is kind of a lazy choice, because you know he can do that kind of role in his sleep. It should go to a younger actor who really wants it and brings something special to the role.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 26, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> That was the makeup.



Of course the makeup made him look older. The Joker looked old.



> Johnny Depp is 50 years old. He'll be 52 by the time the movie comes out. When TDK came out, Heath Ledger would have been _28._



But the Joker didn't look 28.

This is Johnny Depp now.

Watch Fast and Furious 6 Online



> You need someone young. Its not just about looks. Its about the nature of the enmity between the characters and the actor committing to a series. Besides, Depp is kind of a lazy choice, because you know he can do that kind of role in his sleep. It should go to a younger actor who really wants it and brings something special to the role.



You don't need someone young. You need someone who can act well and fits the character more than anything. I doubt that Johnny Depp will be the Joker, but if he was chosen I wouldn't be bothered by it.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 26, 2013)

You need someone who can act well, who fits the character, _and_ is young. And I'd rather avoid casting a 50 year old as someone in their 20's-30's. 

And Joker didn't look _that_ old. He looked like a guy in heavy, messed up clown makeup. He _acted_ like someone who was more or less in the same age group as his nemesis. And since Joker might survive this movie, I'd rather have someone who actually _is_ in that age group, if they are going to commit to a series.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 26, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> You need someone who can act well, who fits the character, _and_ is young. And I'd rather avoid casting a 50 year old as someone in their 20's-30's.



Joker? In his 20s or 30s? Where did they reveal his age?



> And Joker didn't look _that_ old.



Johnny Depp doesn't look _that_ old.



> He looked like a guy in heavy, messed up clown makeup. He _acted_ like someone who was more or less in the same age group as his nemesis.



Batman's in his 30's or 40's.



> And since Joker might survive this movie, I'd rather have someone who actually _is_ in that age group, if they are going to commit to a series.



Like RDJ?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 26, 2013)

It's really tough to think of any person other than Heath playing the Joker.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 26, 2013)

I think Tom Hiddleston could pull off a different Joker. Nobody will ever beat Heath Ledger. His preparation was unique and ultimately lead to his death.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 26, 2013)

A new Joker even in the off chance that he is better than Heath Ledger will still cause a massive shitstorm among critics and TDK fans alike.

Although I doubt Nolan would allow it given his deep respect for Heath Ledger. 

Also what do you guys think about Tyler Hoechlin as a casting choice for Batman? I haven't seen anything he's done so I don't know much about the dude or his acting talent.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 26, 2013)

The dude from Teen Wolf? Hell No! I rather take the Spartacus actor.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 26, 2013)

time to give Robin Williams his big break in a comic book movie. Robin Williams for Joker.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 27, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> time to give Robin Williams his big  in a comic book movie. Robin Williams for Joker.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 27, 2013)

My biggest fear with this is that I don't see how it doesn't devolve into pur Michael Bay spectacle and action with poor execution on the story end with Snyder at the helm. He could barely keep Man of Steel together, how is he going to handle a movie with both Batman and Superman in it where they're supposed to be antagonistic initially? I'm afraid he's going to concentrate completely on them kicking each other's ass and very little on making the story engaging beyond just having the two on screen together.

God help Justice League. WB is about to seriously fuck up by putting him in charge of both the Batman/Superman movie and Justice League. I mean seriously, did they not watch Man of Steel? The guy can barely handle a story. Christ...I want to like DC on film but WB is fucking retarded. I don't understand why they're putting so much faith in a guy who choked on Watchman completely, both critically and commercially, and delivered a Superman film that was even more critically panned than the last one and got by completely on the hype of the movie alone.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 27, 2013)

In an interview he said that MOS2 will have a lot less action and will focus more on the characters. I hope that is the case. I'm more worried about Goyer to be honest.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 27, 2013)

Disney>WB. Marvel>DC. DC/WB are trying to play catch up and are rushing these movies out. First of all, GL should really be introduced in a good movie first. Even though his last one tanked. Flash getting his own movie is good. Wonder Woman should have had her own movie too. If Aquaman and Cyborg are in it they can be introduced in the movie itself.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 27, 2013)

I want a Green Lantern movie just so they can introduce John Stewart somehow and have him replace Hal Jordan.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 27, 2013)

I disagree they're rushing it, the pace they're going to release these films are one thing they're doing right. Superman/Batman knocks out reintroducing Batman and going further into the DCverse ahead of JL. Green Lantern and Wonder Woman can be introduced in Justice League, there's no need to give them films, especially Diana since she needs a big enough reason to leave Themyscira, which doesn't work in a solo film set in a universe with Superman in it. It would be silly to do another Green Lantern movie just 5 years after the last one bombed to hell. Too risky. 

Having Superman/Batman/Flash be established heading into JL in enough, GL and WW can be introduced in the film itself. And they should keep the film to just that core 5 as well, they don't need to put in another hero or two. Just those 5 work.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 27, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I disagree they're rushing it, the pace they're going to release these films are one thing they're doing right. Superman/Batman knocks out reintroducing Batman and going further into the DCverse ahead of JL. Green Lantern and Wonder Woman can be introduced in Justice League, there's no need to give them films, especially Diana since she needs a big enough reason to leave Themyscira, which doesn't work in a solo film set in a universe with Superman in it. It would be silly to do another Green Lantern movie just 5 years after the last one bombed to hell. Too risky.
> 
> Having Superman/Batman/Flash be established heading into JL in enough, GL and WW can be introduced in the film itself. And they should keep the film to just that core 5 as well, they don't need to put in another hero or two. Just those 5 work.



I agree with this but Martian Manhunter or Aquaman should be in it.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 27, 2013)

It all comes down to WB putting their eggs in one basket.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 27, 2013)

Wonder Woman movie is more than likely still in the works


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 27, 2013)

Eminem said:


> It all comes down to WB putting their eggs in one basket.



The problem is WB doesn't have faith in their characters. Both Aquaman and Wonder Woman could have interesting movies in my opinion. Just look how Marvel pulled off Thor.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 27, 2013)

Eminem said:


> It all comes down to WB putting their eggs in one basket.


They'll have made a Superman movie, Superman/Batman movie, and a Flash movie. So all their eggs will not be in one basket.



godzillafan430 said:


> Wonder Woman movie is more than likely still in the works


Won't come out before Justice League.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 27, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I disagree they're rushing it, the pace they're going to release these films are one thing they're doing right. Superman/Batman knocks out reintroducing Batman and going further into the DCverse ahead of JL. Green Lantern and Wonder Woman can be introduced in Justice League, there's no need to give them films, especially Diana since she needs a big enough reason to leave Themyscira, which doesn't work in a solo film set in a universe with Superman in it. It would be silly to do another Green Lantern movie just 5 years after the last one bombed to hell. Too risky.
> 
> Having Superman/Batman/Flash be established heading into JL in enough, GL and WW can be introduced in the film itself. And they should keep the film to just that core 5 as well, they don't need to put in another hero or two. Just those 5 work.



That's a lot of explaining to do.

And honestly... it depends on what you mean by Core 5. I'd argue that MM (no matter how far to the side they shove him) is the heart of the team and he's being left out.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 27, 2013)

I wonder which villain they'll use for Flash. Is to early to use Reverse Flash/Professor Zoom. Mirror Masters seems like a decent  first choice.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 27, 2013)

I'd like to see Captain Cold first.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 27, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I'd like to see Captain Cold first.



New 52 or Old Version? New 52 version doesn't need guns now apparently.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 27, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> That's a lot of explaining to do.
> 
> And honestly... it depends on what you mean by Core 5. I'd argue that MM (no matter how far to the side they shove him) is the heart of the team and he's being left out.


To introduce two heroes, one of whom has already had a film? No it isn't.

And I just said what core 5 means. They can bring in Manhunter too if they really need him that badly, still wouldn't take a lot of effort especially if he fits into the story in a way where he's central to the conflict at hand...which should be the case with the reveal that martians exist.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 27, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Green Lantern and Wonder Woman can be introduced in Justice League, there's no need to give them films, especially Diana since she needs a big enough reason to leave Themyscira, which doesn't work in a solo film set in a universe with Superman in it.


only if they go in the direction the animated movie went which I think they were. 

if they went with Perez's origin(Superman was already an established hero at that point) with Ares manipulating things in the background, it could work. by the time Superman and the rest of the world finds out, Diana would have already stopped Ares' plot.

anyway, I'm cool with her being introduced in JL. she's my favourite DC character, but I ain't even mad she's not getting her own movie. they're bound to mess her character up anyway since they don't really get her.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 27, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> To introduce two heroes, one of whom has already had a film? No it isn't.
> 
> And I just said what core 5 means. They can bring in Manhunter too if they really need him that badly, still wouldn't take a lot of effort especially if he fits into the story in a way where he's central to the conflict at hand...which should be the case with the reveal that martians exist.



You assume that people actually watched Green Lantern and will remember it well 6 or 7 years later. And Wonder Woman's mythos is really complex. Why do the Amazons live on Themiscyra? Why do they hate men? Why do they practice bullets and bracelets? Why does Wonder Woman wear the American flag on her butt? I could go on.

No. What do you mean by a core 5? The JL has always been about 7 heroes.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 27, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> They'll have made a Superman movie, Superman/Batman movie, and a Flash movie. So all their eggs will not be in one basket.
> 
> 
> Won't come out before Justice League.



Which is a shame because her background needs some explanation aside from you know, the shapeshifting martian, the king of atlantis and a cybernetic black guy


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 27, 2013)

if WB was not rushing, they would make solo movies for the rest of the Leaguers not just Supes, Bats and lol Flash.

their impatience will be their undoing.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 27, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> I think Tom Hiddleston could pull off a different Joker. Nobody will ever beat Heath Ledger. His preparation was unique *and ultimately lead to his death.*



That's a myth. Joker had nothing to do with his death.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 27, 2013)

Heath Joker was good and unique but it can be beat. All what Heath did is took the comical nature of the Joker out along with his sadistic nature (I believe heath was vicious in his own right but Joker has killed kids and babies for shits and giggles in the comics) and brought out the madness/insanity along with the mystery part of the Joker. Little fun fact the Joker didn't really had a origin story he just showed up IIRC which made him all the mysterious because he didn't have a real name. The origins came in other variations.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 27, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Which is a shame because her background needs some explanation aside from you know, the shapeshifting martian, the king of atlantis and a cybernetic black guy


Assuming those three will be in the movie. And assuming they couldn't go into detail about that in the movie itself or just do it in a way that fits the movie and then worry about going further into the character in her own movie later on. The Justice League cartoon did not go especially into detail about her until after she joined the league, they just made it clear she was from an island of women and an event causes her to leave.



Nightblade said:


> if WB was not rushing, they would make solo movies for the rest of the Leaguers not just Supes, Bats and lol Flash.
> 
> their impatience will be their undoing.


That would be stupid. You don't see Marvel giving movies to every single Avenger. Justice League is not coming out for another 4 years, if that. They're in no way rushing it just because Wonder Woman and Green Lantern aren't getting films beforehand.



Lee-Sensei said:


> You assume that people actually watched Green Lantern and will remember it well 6 or 7 years later. And Wonder Woman's mythos is really complex. Why do the Amazons live on Themiscyra? Why do they hate men? Why do they practice bullets and bracelets? Why does Wonder Woman wear the American flag on her butt? I could go on.


They don't need to go into all of that in the JL movie, nor is that a requirement for her character to be in the film. Not to mention your "flag on butt" comment is stupid because they're obviously not going to dress her in her traditional costume. You don't need to know every intimate detail about Wonder Woman and her society for her to be on the Justice League team, that's ridiculous. 



> No. What do you mean by a core 5? The JL has always been about 7 heroes.


This is the movies not the comics. 7 members are not required, nor should they even go for that. And what do you have reading comprehension problems? I said what the core 5 was explicitly two posts ago. The only characters they need to use are Superman, Batman, Flash, Wonder Woman, and Green Lantern. Everyone else is expendable for a first film.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 27, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> They don't need to go into all of that in the JL movie, nor is that a requirement for her character to be in the film. Not to mention your "flag on butt" comment is stupid because they're obviously not going to dress her in her traditional costume. You don't need to know every intimate detail about Wonder Woman and her society for her to be on the Justice League team, that's ridiculous.



She's shows up to fight without any explanation whatosever? Really? That works for characters like Hawkeye and Black Widow because they're normal people. Wonder Woman is an Amazon Princess created by the Gods to bring peace to mans world and GL is an intergalactic space cop under the command of big headed blue guys. No explanations? Really?

And yeah. People raised a fuss about her wearing pants. She's wearing a traditional American flag costume. I'm 90% sure of that.



> This is the movies not the comics. 7 members are not required, nor should they even go for that. And what do you have reading comprehension problems? I said what the core 5 was explicitly two posts ago. The only characters they need to use are Superman, Batman, Flash, Wonder Woman, and Green Lantern. Everyone else is expendable for a first film.



You did say that. What makes them the core 5? What makes them the core 5 that's going to be used in the movie?


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 27, 2013)

what Lee said. giving Flash his own movie while WW and GL get squat is stupid. it's a sign DC is rushing it. they want a JL movie asap so they can have a taste of that Avengers money. and yes, they didn't give Widow and Hawkeye their own movies, but Widow was relevant in Iron Man 2 and it put her out there to the public. same with Fury. and you can't compare them to WW and GL. WW is an icon both irl and within the DCU. she's part of the DC Trinity which even casuals have some idea about. although GL did kinda fuck up with the Reynolds movie. I think DC should go with a buddy movie with Flash and GL.

anyway, I think it makes a JL film that much easier to make if she has a movie beforehand, because the casual movie goer would then know what she is all about and knows what to expect from her(same with GL). WB won't have to spend time trying to introduce these characters to the audience because the solo movies would have done that already, just like what the Marvel did for everyone in the Avengers besides Hill and Clint(who didn't do a lot in Thor). the focus can then be on how they interact with each other and on saving the world.


as for WW's costume...


*Spoiler*: __ 





solved. just remove the helmet and cape(maybe) and change the skirt to dark blue like and all the gold bits into silver, kind of like her New 52 colour scheme. she's doesn't have or need to wear the flag. hell, she hasn't worn that in 2 years now lol.

also no cleavage, but just as well since that's not what Wonder Woman is about.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 27, 2013)

Personally I think this movie should focus more on the Clark Kent and Bruce Wayne personas. They don't need to wear the suit more than twice in the movie. Not to mention they have a lot of explaining to do especially the fate of Zod's body.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 27, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> what Lee said. giving Flash his own movie while WW and GL get squat is stupid. it's a sign DC is rushing it. they want a JL movie asap so they can have a taste of that Avengers money. and yes, they didn't give Widow and Hawkeye their own movies, but Widow was relevant in Iron Man 2 and it put her out there to the public. same with Fury. and you can't compare them to WW and GL. WW is an icon both irl and within the DCU. she's part of the DC Trinity which even casuals have some idea about. although GL did kinda fuck up with the Reynolds movie. I think DC should go with a buddy movie with Flash and GL.
> 
> anyway, I think it makes a JL film that much easier to make if she has a movie beforehand, because the casual movie goer would then know what she is all about and knows what to expect from her(same with GL). WB won't have to spend time trying to introduce these characters to the audience because the solo movies would have done that already, just like what the Marvel did for everyone in the Avengers besides Hill and Clint(who didn't do a lot in Thor). the focus can then be on how they interact with each other and on saving the world.
> 
> ...



I always thought it made sense for her to wear battle armor instead of being in star spangled panties. That's pretty awesome, but the public raised a fuss about her being put in pants (which is really annoying because I'm sure most of them don't read the books).

But yes. They're rushing things. Wonder Woman is a known character to mainstream audiences, but they don't know a lot about her. Her supporting casts, her villains, her origin story... it's kind of like the Incredible Hulk that way. Wonder Woman's my second favorite character in DC, but I have to admit making a successful adaptation would be tricky. Mainly because her Rogues Gallery isn't particularly strong. She has Ares, Circe and _maybe_ Heracles?

GL's in an even worse position. They need to build these characters up before pushing out the movie or it's going to end badly.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 27, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> *Assuming those three will be in the movie. *And assuming they couldn't go into detail about that in the movie itself or just do it in a way that fits the movie and then worry about going further into the character in her own movie later on. The Justice League cartoon did not go especially into detail about her until after she joined the league, they just made it clear she was from an island of women and an event causes her to leave.



Goyer confirmed Cyborg will be a member and WB is still interested in having Martian Manhunter be the central character that draws the rest of the team together.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 27, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Goyer confirmed Cyborg will be a member and WB is still interested in having Martian Manhunter be the central character that draws the rest of the team together.



If that's true than there's go Aquaman


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 27, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I always thought it made sense for her to wear battle armor instead of being in star spangled panties. That's pretty awesome, but the public raised a fuss about her being put in pants (which is really annoying because I'm sure most of them don't read the books).
> 
> But yes. They're rushing things. Wonder Woman is a known character to mainstream audiences, but they don't know a lot about her. Her supporting casts, her villains, her origin story... it's kind of like the Incredible Hulk that way. Wonder Woman's my second favorite character in DC, but I have to admit making a successful adaptation would be tricky. Mainly because her Rogues Gallery isn't particularly strong. She has Ares, Circe and _maybe_ Heracles?
> 
> GL's in an even worse position. They need to build these characters up before pushing out the movie or it's going to end badly.



I don't think WB wants to risk another GL catastrophe. Also when they make a Wonder Woman movie I think it would be neat if they went the 2009 film route and make Ares the villain. With the Flash it either has to be Zoom or Grundy, I don't think the audience will react well to Captain Boomerang or Gorilla Grodd as his initial threat.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 27, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> If that's true than there's go Aquaman



Not if they use him to replace GL....which now that i think about it would be pretty wierd to have Justice League without  a Green Lantern.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 27, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> If that's true than there's go Aquaman



I'm not sure... after 5 years of Geoff Johns working on GL it was the 2 best selling DC franchise after the Bat-books. Geoff Johns is going on his 3rd year of Aquaman.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 27, 2013)

Personally I think they could knock out two birds with one stone as far as an origin movie, by making Atlantis and Themyscira go to war with each other and Superman, Batman, WW, and Aquaman each trying to prevent the war from happening.  Ultimately it'll all be revealed to be the work of Ares using the King of Atlantis as his puppet. After theyre defeated, Aquaman will take the throne of Atlantis and Wonder Woman can join the world of men.

Actually thinking about it now, DC should go for a shared origin movie route. Flash and Cyborg would compliment each other well as a shared origin movie as would Martian Man hunter and green lantern


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 27, 2013)

Anyway, I think the villains in this movie should be Lex + Metallo (Metallo being created by Lex). Might be kind of weird to see Metallo and Ultron come to the  big screen in the same summer.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 27, 2013)

I believe Lex + Eradicator/Brainiac will be the villains, leading up to Darkseid + Brainiac.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 27, 2013)

Didn't they already say they are casting for Lex and the Joker?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 27, 2013)

Casting for The Joker? Who the hell is going to play him? 

I'll hope for someone fantastic.

Mother fucking Tom Hiddleston.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 27, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I always thought it made sense for her to wear battle armor instead of being in star spangled panties. That's pretty awesome, but the public raised a fuss about her being put in pants (which is really annoying because I'm sure most of them don't read the books).
> 
> But yes. They're rushing things. Wonder Woman is a known character to mainstream audiences, but they don't know a lot about her. Her supporting casts, her villains, her origin story... it's kind of like the Incredible Hulk that way. Wonder Woman's my second favorite character in DC, but I have to admit making a successful adaptation would be tricky. Mainly because her Rogues Gallery isn't particularly strong. She has Ares, Circe and _maybe_ Heracles?
> 
> GL's in an even worse position. They need to build these characters up before pushing out the movie or it's going to end badly.


Cheetah, Veronica Cale, Dr. Psycho, Silver Swan, Queen of Fables, Giganta. the last one is probably too ridiculous. then there's the various characters across Greek myth as well like Hades, Deimos, Phobos, Eris/Strife, Medusa, Devastation(Cronus' champion), Poseidon etc. I think she's got a good rogue's gallery. Cheetah, Dr. Psycho, Veronica with Silver Swan would make great second movie villains if they stray away from the myths for a while. 

and I was one of those people who didn't like the pants, initially. it was just weird seeing her wear pants, I just wasn't used to it. eventually I accepted it, but by the time DC decided to revert back to the panties. I've always headcannoned that Aphrodite demanded Diana to wear the panties because she wants the world to see WW's beauty which came from her. basically an ego trip and a means to increase the women worshiping her.



godzillafan430 said:


> I don't think WB wants to risk another GL catastrophe. Also when they make a Wonder Woman movie I think it would be neat if they went the 2009 film route and make Ares the villain. With the Flash it either has to be Zoom or Grundy, I don't think the audience will react well to Captain Boomerang or Gorilla Grodd as his initial threat.


Ares as starting villain would be great, but he shouldn't be a pathetic piece of shit like the 09 movie.  WW trading blows with Ares, the god of War, was kinda ridiculous. Hyppolita kicking his shit was even more ridiculous.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 27, 2013)

This is how I would do a world finest movie. I would take the boldest step in comicbook movie and do a solo movie on a Villain first well Anti-Hero. I would do a Deathstroke movie since Deadpool isn't coming anytime soon. I will base this entire movie on DC Assassins/Mercenaries. At the end of the movie we see Slade getting a contract to kill Bruce Wayne A.K.A also known as the Batman from Amanda Waller Cadmus. 

I would do a MoS sequel with Lex and Metallo or some other Muscle of his. In this sequel we see Lex funding Cadmus otherwise known as special project and we see 3 circles forming a triangle. By the way in this movie Lex and Supes are buddies.  We also have mention of Bats getting in the way and something need to be done. 

In the World Finest movie, I would have Bats discovering Lex plan to use this Alien tech to steal all the information on the planet and tries to stop him but Slade gets in the way. Eventually Supes tries to stop Bats also and after an altercation Bruce convince Clark Lex is playing him.  Eventually after hooking up the alien tech to the world grid Lex awakes the being known as Brainiac (just as plan). The World greatest heroes must now team up to stop him.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 27, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> I believe Lex + Eradicator/Brainiac will be the villains, leading up to Darkseid + Brainiac.


No point in using a villain as big as Brainiac for this movie. They should focus more intricately on character relations, development, and plot than going for bigger villains. Metallo would be serviceable for this. Make him a creation of Lex (and maybe Bruce as well) to fight against Supes. It also checks off a box for introducing a villain not used yet in a movie. 



masamune1 said:


> Didn't they already say they are casting for Lex and the Joker?


No.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 27, 2013)

How I think this movie should go, or at least how I would do it:

We start the film with Clark watching Lois do a report on the mysterious "Batman" who recently surfaced in Gotham City. They discuss the shadiness of such a character and Superman's possible influence in creating him and whether or not what he's doing is any better. Bruce comes to Metropolis to do a business venture with Lex in order to restore the city after the events of MoS. They both agree Superman can't be trusted. What Lex doesn't know is that Bruce is keeping an eye on him with this venture as well. 

Meanwhile, we're introduced to John Corben, one of Lex's employees who is helping Lex "oversee" the venture. Clark finds out through his job at the Daily Planet that Lex is using the venture with Wayne Enterprises to secretly stockpile left over alien tech and debris from Zod's attack, and is also doing some nefarious shit that will make him more money and gain more political control over Metropolis. Bruce decides to take on this case himself as Batman as well. 

Supes and Bats eventually have a run-in with each other, where they "fight" for the first time. Batman explains he doesn't trust Superman and thinks he's playing god, while Superman doesn't trust a man who won't show his face. They find out each others' secret identities Superman TAS style. They continue to have an antagonistic relationship throughout the film while fighting against Luther's plans. 

Eventually towards the end of the second act, Corben is gravely injured in the process of a Supes/Bats conflict and Lex takes the opportunity to turn him into Metallo. By using Superman's reckless behavior as an excuse, Lex makes a deal with the government to take Superman down with Metallo, who is partially made of the terraformed Earth that Zod created, or as Lex dubs it, Kryptonite. Bruce actually had a hand in helping to create the materials that would be used for Metallo, as he agreed with Luther that they should make something to counteract Superman in case he ever crossed a certain line.

Metallo takes it too far and starts endangering the city himself, so Superman and Batman team-up to stop him. They come to an understanding with each other through this. Metallo, like Zod before him, eventually puts the life of a family in danger and Supes tries to stop him. Rather than killing him like he did Zod, Superman remembers what Batman told him about no killing and decides not to take the easy way out. He saves the family through different means, perhaps throwing himself in the way somehow and leaving Batman to finish Metallo off. Bats is proud of Supes for not taking the easy way out this time. 

Bruce reveals all the dirt he dug up on Luther during his venture and uses that to discredit his name with the public. Bats and Supes go their separate ways with a mutual understanding and grudging respect for one another.

That is just an outline, obviously you want to make it less straightforward and more exciting than just that. And also give the Daily Planet people stuff to do. But I like it as a foundation for a Batman/Superman movie.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 27, 2013)

> Cheetah, Veronica Cale, Dr. Psycho, Silver Swan, Queen of Fables, Giganta. the last one is probably too ridiculous. then there's the various characters across Greek myth as well like Hades, Deimos, Phobos, Eris/Strife, Medusa, Devastation(Cronus' champion), Poseidon etc. I think she's got a good rogue's gallery. Cheetah, Dr. Psycho, Veronica with Silver Swan would make great second movie villains if they stray away from the myths for a while.



Cheetah: There are like... 4 or 5 Cheetah's and none of them have found their 'niche'.

Veronica Cale: Doesn't work either because Wonder Woman doesn't have a set city she works out of. Superman and Luthor work because they're the two most powerful people in Metropolis for different reasons.

Doctor Psycho: 

Silver Swan: I can't think of a particularly strong WW story with her as the villain.

Queen of Fables: The Queen from Snow White.

Giganta: She could probably work, but they'd have to change her origin and she wouldn't fit as the big villain.

Hades: He might work, but I see him more as a neutral character than a villain.

Deimos + Phobos: Work for Ares.

Strife: Hasn't proven herself as as a solo villain yet.

Devestation: Maybe...

Poseidon: Not really a WW villain.

And many of them have very strange origin stories that I don't think would work on film.



> and I was one of those people who didn't like the pants, initially. it was just weird seeing her wear pants, I just wasn't used to it. eventually I accepted it, but by the time DC decided to revert back to the panties. I've always headcannoned that Aphrodite demanded Diana to wear the panties because she wants the world to see WW's beauty which came from her. basically an ego trip and a means to increase the women worshiping her.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 27, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> Cheetah, Veronica Cale, Dr. Psycho, Silver Swan, Queen of Fables, Giganta. the last one is probably too ridiculous. then there's the various characters across Greek myth as well like Hades, Deimos, Phobos, Eris/Strife, Medusa, Devastation(Cronus' champion), Poseidon etc. I think she's got a good rogue's gallery. Cheetah, Dr. Psycho, Veronica with Silver Swan would make great second movie villains if they stray away from the myths for a while.
> 
> and I was one of those people who didn't like the pants, initially. it was just weird seeing her wear pants, I just wasn't used to it. eventually I accepted it, but by the time DC decided to revert back to the panties. I've always headcannoned that Aphrodite demanded Diana to wear the panties because she wants the world to see WW's beauty which came from her. basically an ego trip and a means to increase the women worshiping her.
> 
> ...


The funniest part was the fact that Deimos gave WW a better fight than Ares did, hell Ares needed a nuke amp just hold his own with her. :rofl even then he lost pretty badly.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 27, 2013)

I like the idea of Cyborg Superman or Eradicator. Another thing they could add is that Kryptonite are radiated rocks left behind by the world engine.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 27, 2013)

Apparently Mark Strong is interested in playing Lex Luthor, so is Michael Rosenbaum (who played Lex in Smallville and voiced The Flash in the DCAU). According to Goyer, LexCorp is worth 50-70 billion dollars.

Liam McIntyre and Jensen Ackles are both interested in playing Batman. Tyler Hoechlin is going to Screen Test as Batman.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 27, 2013)

Mark Strong could pull off Lex Luthor but I actually think Billy Zane could pull it as well. Michael Rosembaun would have to bring a whole new Lex Luthor and not Smaville Lex Luthor which doesn't fit in this universe. Not to mention I recall he said he was done with the characters and was doing "better things" than Smallville.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 28, 2013)

I want someone ages with Superman. I had Ryan Gosling in mind, but definitely not Mark Strong or Billy Zane. 

Making Lex younger makes the fact that he's one of the richest and most powerful men on the planet all the more remarkable, and gives the enmity between him and Superman the dynamic of a rivalry between equals. Plus it means you can better rely on the character returning for future movies. 

Older Lex has been done to death in the movies.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 28, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Not if they use him to replace GL....which now that i think about it would be pretty wierd to have Justice League without  a Green Lantern.



Well, they've done it before.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Well, they've done it before.



Oh goody, maybe the batcookies will make a cameo.


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Jul 28, 2013)

> And yeah. People raised a fuss about her wearing pants. She's wearing a traditional American flag costume. I'm 90% sure of that.



Well, there character was inspired partially by SM themes so it's kind of weird in general.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 28, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Snip



Completely irrelevant. It's been done.


----------



## Glued (Jul 28, 2013)

I will not be watching this movie.

Here is my prediction

At some point Superman becomes a moron and require Batman to save him.
At another point Batman will have a relationship with Lois Lane
Superman will faun over and talk about how much respects and looks up to Batman
Batman will talk trash and continuously denigrate Superman
Superman will have no real relevant role
Batman will save the Earth.

or

Superman becomes a government tool or mindcontrolled puppet
And Batman will then beat him up and lecture him about how awesome he is.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2013)

Ben Grimm said:


> I will not be watching this movie.
> 
> Here is my prediction
> 
> ...



The Anti Bat hate from Ben is always delicious. 


Yes the very same Supes in the movie that just leveled a city from his first hero work. Against a guy who will do his job no matter what without resulting to murder. I wonder why Supes would respect a guy like Bats. Maybe because in your eyes having Super powers put his moral fiber above everyone else? 

I would trash talk a guy who just doesn't understand how the world works. 

Well as you can see when you let the Super powered guy in Man of steel save the world how much money it cost.

And finally if a little bitch ass President puppet come telling you and threating you because he feels he is above you ends up at the bottom of your shoe. Hell fucking yes I would tell him how awesome I am.


Keep loving them boy scout heroes Ben.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 28, 2013)

Ben Grimm said:


> I will not be watching this movie.
> 
> Here is my prediction
> 
> ...



Well, that's the price you pay for being a distant second.


----------



## Glued (Jul 28, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> The Anti Bat hate from Ben is always delicious.
> 
> 
> Yes the very same Supes in the movie that just leveled a city from his first hero work. Against a guy who will do his job no matter what without resulting to murder. I wonder why Supes would respect a guy like Bats. Maybe because in your eyes having Super powers put his moral fiber above everyone else?
> ...



Well actually there are some anti hero characters that I do like. Superman executed General Zod in John Byrne's run. Batman is a far bigger boyscout.

Secondly I was a huge fan of Lobo, PAD Aquaman and Jonah Hex.

Even Frank Miller admitted that he had turn Superman's character for the sake of a Batman story.

Batman is a character void, the moment he enters the room, all other characters stop behaving like themselves.

Base level Atlanteans have overcome Scarecrow's fear serum. Yet, in tower of babble it was forgotten.

Wonder Woman's lasso protects her from illusion. Yet in tower of babble it was an illusion that caused her to go into cardiac arrest.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 28, 2013)

Ben Grimm said:


> Well actually there are some anti hero characters that I do like. Superman executed General Zod in John Byrne's run. Batman is a far bigger boyscout.
> 
> Secondly I was a huge fan of Lobo, PAD Aquaman and Jonah Hex.
> 
> ...



Batman beats them because he's successful. And they aren't. Who has the best movies? Batman. The best video games? Batman. The best tv series'? Batman. The best cartoons? Batman. They bend to his will because he financially supports them and he's been doing that since the 80's.


----------



## Glued (Jul 28, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Batman beats them because he's successful. And they aren't. Who has the best movies? Batman. The best video games? Batman. The best tv series'? Batman. The best cartoons? Batman. They bend to his will because he financially supports them and he's been doing that since the 80's.



[YOUTUBE]AH8WhawV1jg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2013)

Like other heroes is not threated the same. 

Flash admitting that Supes is a key factor of the JL when in actuality he can do what the entire Super Powered League does much faster and much efficiently. 

Wonder Woman taking battle advice from Superman. Batman I can understand as he is a tactician but Supes . 

How many time writers forget about Darkseid power levels to make Supes look good? And you are here talking about continuity issues with Tower of Babel? You are cherry picking your argument. I can make an argument just like that for every DC comic. Parallax a threat for the entire core somehow Hal beat him in his rookie days.  Ares is a goddamn skyfather level being that controls 2 realms yet the Lasso works on him. 



Ben Grimm said:


> Well actually there are some anti hero characters that I do like. Superman executed General Zod in John Byrne's run. Batman is a far bigger boyscout.
> 
> Secondly I was a huge fan of Lobo, PAD Aquaman and Jonah Hex.
> 
> ...





Lee-Sensei said:


> Batman beats them because he's successful. And they aren't. Who has the best movies? Batman. The best video games? Batman. The best tv series'? Batman. The best cartoons? Batman. They bend to his will because he financially supports them and he's been doing that since the 80's.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 28, 2013)

Ben Grimm said:


> [YOUTUBE]AH8WhawV1jg[/YOUTUBE]



)

Batman is there to prop up the rest of the heroes because they can't achieve success on their own.


----------



## Glued (Jul 28, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Like other heroes is not threated the same.



hardly on Batman's level. I'm sorry I can't here you over the Spectre getting kicked in the face.



> Flash admitting that Supes is a key factor of the JL when in actuality he can do what the entire Super Powered League does much faster and much efficiently.



Well Superman is key to the Justice League in case they need someone to hold a black hole in their fist or move the planet.



> Wonder Woman taking battle advice from Superman. Batman I can understand has he is a tactician but Supes .



I'll give you that, since Wonder Woman has years of combat training.



> How many time writers forget about Darkseid power levels to make Supes look good? And you are here talking about continuity issues with Tower of Babel? You are cherry picking your argument. I can make an argument just like that for every DC comic. Parallax a threat for the entire core somehow Hal beat him in his rookie days.  Ares is a goddamn skyfather level being that controls 2 realms yet the Lasso works on him.



I have written extensively about how I dislike Darkseid as Superman villain and that DS should be reserved for Orion. Cherry picking, I have groaned about Hal and Geoff Johns every second I've gotten the chance. Thank goodness, Grant Morrison retconned all previous DS into being mere avatars.

Actually Lasso of Truth has worked on beings such as Queen of Fables and other Gods. When Wonder Woman could not accept the truth about a certain situation, it broke the laws of physics on a global scale.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 28, 2013)

> Well Superman is key to the Justice League in case they need someone to hold a black hole in their fist or move the planet.



Isn't Martian Manhunter just Superman with more powers? And Wonder Woman should be up there physically.


----------



## Glued (Jul 28, 2013)

Martian Manhunter is worf effect to the maxx, he jobs to everything and everyone

However he has no strength feats such moving planetoids, miniature solar systems, maggedon world engine or holding a blackhole in his fist.

Modern Age Wondy once moved an asteroid by herself and I believe the moon. However she only lifted the Spectre with Superman's help and she only pulled a planet with superman and MM's help.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah a guy who whole powers is to defy laws of physics wouldn't be able to do anything to a black hole right Ben? .


----------



## Glued (Jul 28, 2013)

Until Flash holds a black hole in his fist, your answer is moot.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2013)

Also I see your Spectre Batkick and raise you SA Supes .


----------



## Glued (Jul 28, 2013)

What does SA mean?

Anyways none of the JLA is necessary considering that Captain Atom could basically  become god in the Quantum field and defeat Nekron in his own dimension.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 28, 2013)

Ben Grimm said:


> Martian Manhunter is worf effect to the maxx, he jobs to everything and everyone
> 
> However he has no strength feats such moving planetoids, miniature solar systems, maggedon world engine or holding a blackhole in his fist.
> 
> Modern Age Wondy once moved an asteroid by herself and I believe the moon. However she only lifted the Spectre with *Superman's help and she only pulled a planet with superman and MM's help.*



In other words they're at his level of strength. Flash is way faster. Those are his two biggest powers. It looks like Superman's useless. And can't Green Lantern's do pretty much anything?

Batman at least brings in money. Superman can't even do that!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2013)

On a reporters salary?!


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 28, 2013)

This moving planets thing is bs. In the universe of this movie Snyder and Goyer stated clearly that their Superman cannot move continents for all that matters, unlike the Kal-el in Superman returns. So hold your horses, no one in this DC movie universe will ever do that. It's pathetic to think they would.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 28, 2013)

> This moving planets thing is bs. In the universe of this movie Snyder and Goyer stated clearly that their Superman cannot move continents for all that matters, unlike the Kal-el in Superman returns. So hold your horses, no one in this DC movie universe will ever do that. It's pathetic to think they would.



I think Ben's talking about the comic books.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 28, 2013)

I actually would like to see Cyborg Superman in this movie. He attacks Gotham which makes Batman believe that Superman is the cyborg and attacks him.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 28, 2013)

Nope. Batman isn't stupid.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 28, 2013)

I consider Superman the leader of the team, meant to motivate and inspire everyone. Martian has more powers and is useful for support than just brute strength. Wonder Woman and Aquaman should be two of the best fighter on the team, and two of the strongest too. Flash is the fastest. Batman is the smartest and the tactician. Green Lantern is one of the most powerful overall, and great for support because of the variety of his powers.

Each of them should be played up as specializing in different areas, not seeming weaker or less significant than another member.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 28, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> I consider Superman the leader of the team, meant to motivate and inspire everyone. Martian has more powers and is useful for support than just brute strength. Wonder Woman and Aquaman should be two of the best fighter on the team, and two of the strongest too. Flash is the fastest. Batman is the smartest and the tactician. Green Lantern is one of the most powerful overall, and great for support because of the variety of his powers.
> 
> Each of them should be played up as specializing in different areas, not seeming weaker or less significant than another member.



It wouldn't shock me if they made Batman the leader like the New 52.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 28, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Nope. Batman isn't stupid.



Because Batman knows everything about a guy that just revealed himself to the world right?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 28, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Because Batman knows everything about a guy that just revealed himself to the world right?



He has the money and the resources to do so.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 28, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> It wouldn't shock me if they made Batman the leader like the New 52.



Well Batman could be the leader in the sense that he tells everyone what to do and where to go.

Superman can be the one who leads them into battle and gives speeches.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't think there will be an actual leader. It will be like Avengers where Iron Man and Cap pretty much split the responsibilities. Batman will hand out orders and strategize while Superman rallies the troops, so to speak.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 28, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> He has the money and the resources to do so.



So he's just going to guess Superman is from Krypton and going to know all of his weaknesses? Even the military doesn't have enough information. Of course he'll have an idea of his powers but that's pretty much all he will have. You are overestimating Batman's intelligence at this point and this could be a rookie Batman as well.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 28, 2013)

Uhm, I believe most of the people know Superman is from an other planet already.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Completely irrelevant. It's been done.



That was a joke but whatever.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 28, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> The Anti Bat hate from Ben is always delicious.
> 
> 
> Yes the very same Supes in the movie that just leveled a city from his first hero work. Against a guy who will do his job no matter what without resulting to murder. I wonder why Supes would respect a guy like Bats. Maybe because in your eyes having Super powers put his moral fiber above everyone else?
> ...



To be fair that collateral damage was caused by Zod not Supes


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 28, 2013)

does anyone know who's directing this yet?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 28, 2013)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> does anyone know who's directing this yet?



Zack Snyder will be directing this and the JLA film


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 28, 2013)

And Goyer will be writing both.




So yes it's very likely they will be as bad as Man of Steel.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 28, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> And Goyer will be writing both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which wasn't even bad so its perfect.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes it is and you know it to be true.


----------



## hehey (Jul 28, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Batman beats them because he's successful. And they aren't. Who has the best movies? Batman. The best video games? Batman. The best tv series'? Batman. The best cartoons? Batman.* They bend to his will because he financially supports them and he's been doing that since the 80's*.


Especially now that Harry Potter is over and Pacific Rim has failed, and they can only stretch the Hobbit out into so many movies.

*Warner Bros has nothing* and risks fading into obscurity in front of the might of Disney's newly acquired forces of Star Wars and Marvel.

They thought Superman and Pacific Rim would be new franchises to carry them towards the future, but Pacific Rim bombed and Man Of Steel while profitable did not live up to the hype and most definitely didn't become the big summer tent pole people thought it would be....

Vin Diesels movie made more money (712 million and counting).

Again, the Hobbit can only be stretched so much.

Simply put, Warner Bros has decided to lay all their chips on Batman's mighty shoulders and lead them into the future.

*That's why hes in the movie to guarantee them breaking the billion dollar barrier.*


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2013)

If WB just let their Animated movie writers get a go on their live action. Stop this green/realistic/dark shit and go the brutal shit not holding back anything like Flashpoint they can make something happen. The really need a DC studio and they really need to try differentiate themselves away from Marvel and Nolan Batman.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 28, 2013)

Who do you guys think will be the villain(s) in JL? Darkseid? The Legion of Doom? Despero?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Who do you guys think will be the villain(s) in JL? Darkseid? The Legion of Doom? Despero?



I'm pretty sure WB still wants Darkseid to be the villain in the JL movie


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 28, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Yes it is and you know it to be true.



[youtube]cLyxmD_UAK4[/youtube]


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 28, 2013)

hehey said:


> Especially now that Harry Potter is over and Pacific Rim has failed, and they can only stretch the Hobbit out into so many movies.
> 
> *Warner Bros has nothing* and risks fading into obscurity in front of the might of Disney's newly acquired forces of Star Wars and Marvel.
> 
> ...



Except Fast Six has been out alot longer and hell MOS made a fuckton more money than Batman Begins did and that sparked a helluva frnchise, not to mention there are still some places in the world where MOS hasn't premiered yet.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 28, 2013)

^Batman Begins came out around the same time as Superman Returns. It's best to compare them.


----------



## hehey (Jul 29, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Except Fast Six has been out alot longer and hell MOS made a fuckton more money than Batman Begins did and that sparked a helluva frnchise, not to mention there are still some places in the world where MOS hasn't premiered yet.


Batman Begins was a well received movie that would surely make a ton more money in the sequel.

The way Man of Steel has been received and the way it dropped on the box office after that super front loaded opening Warner Bros likely fears the 

Man Of Steel's DVD/Blue Ray sales will show which prediction is right (Batman Begins had amazing DVD/Blue Ray sales).


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 29, 2013)

The reception from fans for the MOS has been dominating the critics reception, thus it will recieve amazing DVD + Blu-ray sales.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 29, 2013)

lol at people thinking Batman's in the sequel to boost sales.. people have been wanting a Superman/Batman Batman/Superman film for ages now and we finally get it everyone loses their minds.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 29, 2013)

^^True story. On DVD sales of MoS, they will be a success. 

@Suzuki, MoS was very good, not perfect, saying it was awful is crazy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B96ctffVp8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 30, 2013)

^LOL.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 30, 2013)

_The Dark Knight Rises

Again

And beats up Superman_



Hopefully if DC stops acting stupid and stops avoiding making a Wonder Woman movie, it has a better chance of living up to Marvel.

I really don't see the problem, since Marvel made Thor work, the only difference is that Thor is apart of the Norse mythology and WW is apart of the Greek mythology. 

After all, Wonder woman is one of the 3 founders of Justice League.

DC, hurry the fuck up and make a wonder woman movie.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 30, 2013)

*MAN OF STEEL
THE PUNCH FROM SPACE
THAT EXPLODED
BATMAN'S
INTERNAL ORGANS*
*...OR DID IT?*​


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Now that ain't fair. Batman totally defeated Bane in their second fight. Its not his fault Talia showed up and stabbed him in the side before he could, you know, not kill him. Because he's Batman.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Also, they should definitely have a caf? in this movie.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 30, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Now that ain't fair. Batman totally defeated Bane in their second fight. Its not his fault Talia showed up and stabbed him in the side before he could, you know, not kill him. Because he's Batman.



He gave control of the company to a women he just meet. Nolan's Batman might be worshiped as a God but is one of the dumbest incarnations of Batman ever. Let's not forget moping for 8 year for pumpkin face.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 30, 2013)

Dear god I hope they have even like a 1 minute cafe scene just as homage to HISHE.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2013)

They'd win the internet.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 30, 2013)

They'd have to have the posing, though. Henry Cavil doing the Superman lean-back would be awesome.

Edit: Possible After-Credits scene ala Schwarma eating?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2013)

^ YES on the after-credit scene. Butt....people will probably just think they ripped off Avengers.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 30, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> ^ YES on the after-credit scene. Butt....people will probably just think they ripped off Avengers.



Yeah, but it would be worth it. Or if you want it even better, have it be them in street clothes, thinking about how to combat bigger threats. Obvious starter to Justice League.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> He gave control of the company to a women he just meet. Nolan's Batman might be worshiped as a God but is one of the dumbest incarnations of Batman ever. Let's not forget moping for 8 year for pumpkin face.



He had at least known _of_ her for years; I'm not sure that they had _never, ever_ met before either, but even if they hadn't she also had the backing of Lucius Fox, who knew her much better.

He didn't hand over control of the company to her. The Board of Directors voted her in. He and Lucius conspired together to get her that job, but it still wasn't a straightforward handover. Plus the only alternative was the corrupt suit they thought was behind Bane, and they didn't want him to win. Even if he had, though, Bane and Talia would still have won. She played them all.

Yeah its the dumbest version of Batman but that's not saying much since Batman is a genius; besides, Talia was hardly his dumbest moment in the series. He's got plenty of others, and plenty a good chunk of that series depends on nonsense logic anyway for all its touted "realism".

And anyway, the point was that he defeated Bane.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 31, 2013)

I hope now they put a bloody post credits scene.


*Spoiler*: __ 



With Wonder Woman in it.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 31, 2013)

I think a Wonder Woman post credit scene is a must. 

I wonder how they are going to explain how Batman can keep up with a guy who can Heat Vision an entire building without breaking a sweat,


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 1, 2013)

Apparently, Frank Miller (the author of the Dark Knight comic) will meet up with Zack Snyder to help him elaborate the script for the coming movie. My body is not ready for that.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 1, 2013)

That's good news. They need more comic writers involved.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 1, 2013)

However, that particular one is really not good news.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 1, 2013)

^^yes, it is. I just don't know if I can handle the outcome of that, the epicness for all that matters.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Apparently, Mark Miller (the author of the Dark Knight comic) will meet up with Zack Snyder to help him elaborate the script for the coming movie. My body is not ready for that.


I think you mean Frank Miller.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 1, 2013)

^^You're right, kind sir. Frank Miller that is.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 1, 2013)

It got me wondering if we are having a a fight for real between these two characters.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 1, 2013)

Or maybe Snyder is using a veteran Batman in this film.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't think so. I get the feeling that all the members in the coming JL will be below 35.

The link to the news:http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...uperheroes-8739894.html?origin=internalSearch


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 1, 2013)

Batman could be 35 and 5 years or more on the job. What is the most common age Bruce Wayne starts to be Batman in the comics?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 1, 2013)

In his 20s, isn't it? Don't remember exactly. However, Frank's Bat is in his 50s, something I think would not fit properly in the movie.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

Batman should be late 20's-early 30's. Same as age as Superman and the actor they're going to cast.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2013)

Lol i thought it would be cool if they got the slightly older Batman to portray. Bale doesn't have to be back but i think Jim Caviezel would make a perfect caped crusader. His age fits my description too.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 1, 2013)

>asking Frank Miller for advice

oh boy, this movie is going to be so glorious. 

2015 can't come sooner. 

edit:
man this scene needs to be in the movie:

just replace Dick with a sobbing Superman.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 1, 2013)

So basically the first half of this movie is going to be like "The Dark Knight Returns" film only with a much younger Batman and no Robin, while the second half will probably be like DCAU's "World's Finest" minus Harley Quinn

Meh still pretty hyped for it


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 1, 2013)

I think Clark will go through an identity crisis, or something of this nature. That will take place whereas Lex Luthor is carrying out a campaign against Superman. That's when Bats shows up (in the second half), bitchslaps Clark and both of them join forces against villains I cannot predict yet.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 1, 2013)

I hope they give Batman over the top lines as he beats Superman's ass to the ground.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 1, 2013)

Batman wank? I'm okay with that.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 1, 2013)

I still think Lex Luthor will frame Superman like Birthright creating a fake Kryptonian army but somehow Batman will be involved and after not getting along with Supers at first they eventually team up.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 1, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> I still think Lex Luthor will frame Superman like Birthright creating a fake Kryptonian army but somehow Batman will be involved and after not getting along with Supers at first they eventually team up.



Now if they brought _Mark Waid_ on-board, that would be incredibly encouraging.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 1, 2013)

Frank Miller is a different kind of animal. 

Batman: you're going to do exactly as I say. do you understand, alien?
Superman: Batman, my name--
Batman: shut up! just SHUT THE FUCK UP!
Superman: *gulp*


----------



## hehey (Aug 1, 2013)

A Superman Homepage source managed to speak to Zack Snyder yesterday, and put to him the concerns of some Superman fans, with Snyder remarking,* "It's too early for me to discuss the film. However, regardless of how I feel about Superman, ultimately I have to go along with the direction that Warner Bros. thinks is best".*

Oh man this looks bad for Supes.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 2, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA

I read that as "WB has a my balls and I'm just in it for the pay check".


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm guessing WB will never just let DC makes its own independent film studio like Marvel. Until that happens DC films are in no better situation than X-Men Fox films, with a bunch of executive who don't know shit about the characters making the decisions.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 2, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> I still think Lex Luthor will frame Superman like Birthright creating a fake Kryptonian army but somehow Batman will be involved and after not getting along with Supers at first they eventually team up.



Probably Lex and Bruce (the richest men in the DCU) will join forces to rebuild Metropolis, and then Bruce will get closer to Clark, and following his tracks until he finds who the hell is the fucking alien who destroyed half the city.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 2, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> I read that as "WB has a my balls and I'm just in it for the pay check".


Yeah, the last part of his comment was especially alarming.

He has pretty much resigned himself to be the scapegoat when it bombs.

> Quotes TDKR
> Meets with Frank Miller
> Leaves the most important creative decisions to peeps that know jackshit about the character


I have yet to hear anything reassuring, this movie will be terrible.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 2, 2013)

If they fuck up the Batman/Superman movie


----------



## Stringer (Aug 2, 2013)

lmao, the only saving grace they might have at this point is Del Toro's _''Dark Universe'_'.

Even then, I bet sure Del Toro is second guessing himself.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 2, 2013)

Any solid preferences on  who should play Bats?  

As for which Batman would fit best with this Universe's Superman, I'm kinda digging the direction Beware The Batman took the character, [[especially the new dynamic with Alfred ]] he's more of  a teched out detective and his fighting prowess isn't too over the top, of course he can defend himself , but he's like Sherlock Holmes, deductive reasoning and all that. This is something I thought Nolan's Bats was lacking. He was an emo Ninja with a throat virus.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 2, 2013)

Armie Hammer?


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 2, 2013)

Idris Elba.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 2, 2013)

That's James Bond.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 2, 2013)

What would you say about a Liam McIntyre possibly donning the Cowl?


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 2, 2013)

Liam McIntyre is a solid choice.

I'm concerned that Armie Hammer might get the role. Especially since he is starring a movie with Henry Cavil called The Man from U.N.C.L.E. Henry Cavil might put in the good word for that piece of shit of an actor.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 2, 2013)

As well as the physical portion , I think Liam would pull off the voice better than Bale ever could.



EDIT: If they cast mediocre Armie Hammer they are begging it to Tank. 

Hell, I'd rather see Ryan Gossling  than that guy.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 2, 2013)

hehey said:


> A Superman Homepage source managed to speak to Zack Snyder yesterday, and put to him the concerns of some Superman fans, with Snyder remarking,* "It's too early for me to discuss the film. However, regardless of how I feel about Superman, ultimately I have to go along with the direction that Warner Bros. thinks is best".*
> 
> Oh man this looks bad for Supes.



He pretty much confirmed that Batman is beating Superman. 

"Regardless of how I feel about Superman"

Looks like they built him in Man of Steel for nothing. Is sad that DC will never leave WB side because WB is fucking this franchise and its characters in the ass.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 2, 2013)

The great thing about Disney is that they're hands off. The fact Snyder calls them "WB" and not "DC" there is very telling.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 2, 2013)

Vinnie Jones as Alfred.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 2, 2013)

Vinnie Jones as Black Mask


----------



## Stringer (Aug 2, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> Idris Elba.


I was going to say _'they better cast him as John Stewart in Justice League'._

Then I remembered how DC's cinematic universe is looking horrible right now. He's too good for this trainwreck.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 2, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> That's James Bond.


oh wow is that confirmed? that's even better.



Perverted King said:


> He pretty much confirmed that Batman is beating Superman.
> 
> "Regardless of how I feel about Superman"
> 
> Looks like they built him in Man of Steel for nothing. Is sad that DC will never leave WB side because WB is fucking this franchise and its characters in the ass.


>implying DC aren't fucking their characters in the ass too

:ho



Stringer said:


> I was going to say _'they better cast him as John Stewart in Justice League'._
> 
> Then I remembered how DC's cinematic universe is looking horrible right now. He's too good for this trainwreck.


John Stewart will never be in a DC movie anyway. they're all tight inside Hal Jordan's dumb ass.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 2, 2013)

You're all wrong 

Michael Kane as the Joker and Idris Alba as Alfred


----------



## Stringer (Aug 2, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> oh wow is that confirmed? that's even better.


 He's got the talent and charisma for it but it’s not confirmed. 

  Also, inb4 bigots irrationally freak out at the sight of a black James Bond.




> John Stewart will never be in a DC movie anyway. they're all tight inside Hal Jordan's dumb ass.


lol seriously, screw Hal Jordan.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 2, 2013)

Warner Bros didn't know there was more than one Green Lantern lol


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 2, 2013)

ign said:


> Rumor has it that the next big screen Batman won't be a twenty or thirty-something just starting out in his superhero career, but rather "a grizzled veteran who has been on the job, if you will, for several years."
> 
> Batman-on-Film claims that multiple sources have told them Warner Bros. is looking at actors in their 40s to play the Dark Knight Detective in Batman vs. Superman/Man of Steel 2 or whatever the team-up film ends up being titled.
> 
> BoF says *"fans should start thinking about dudes who are a very good actors and are in their 40s, like… Josh Duhamel, Jude Law, Gerard Butler, Josh Brolin, Jon Hamm, Brad Pitt, Ben Affleck, Jim Caviezel, etc."*





Who called John Hamm? and Jim Caviezel?





ign said:


> Affleck is Warner Bros.' golden boy, but is pretty committed to directing now and has already reportedly passed on directing the studio's JLA movie. Also, he's said more than once how burned he felt by his involvement with Daredevil.
> 
> *Caviezel currently stars on Person of Interest, which just so happens to be produced by Christopher Nolan's brother Jonathan.*
> 
> ...



Just scratch Pitt and Duhmamel off of the list now.  

Bolded are the only three who could pull it off imo.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 2, 2013)

the choice is obvious


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 2, 2013)

Dunno how I feel about Bats being an old vet in this universe, I mean doesn't that kinda contradict Man Of Steel's "first hero ever" shtick?  Plus who knows how old the actor will be by the time JLA roles around. 

Besides ....

We all know who should play the role.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm still in favour of a Batman live action TV series.

This film could be good, but I can't shake the feeling that it just shows they don't know how to handle making a movie verse. Its a bit too soon for this, and I don't think an older Batman is a good way to go. Plus, I think MoS was too realist, so if that's the shape of things to come its not looking that good.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2013)

I could live with Hamm if they go older Batman.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 2, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> Idris Elba.



He could make a great John Stewart:





Suzuku said:


> Armie Hammer?





Perverted King said:


> Liam McIntyre is a solid choice.
> 
> I'm concerned that Armie Hammer might get the role. Especially since he is starring a movie with Henry Cavil called The Man from U.N.C.L.E. Henry Cavil might put in the good word for that piece of shit of an actor.



I don't think he will after you read this:



> *Armie Hammer On BATMAN/SUPERMAN Speculation; "?I'm Not A Big Fan Of Superhero Films"*
> 
> While The Lone Ranger may have damaged his credibility to some extent, Armie Hammer is still a fan favourite choice to play Batman in a future movie. Well, with 2015 set to be the year that Zack Snyder pits that hero against Superman in a team-up movie, now seems like the perfect chance for Hammer to nab the role, right? "_I?m not actually a big fan of superhero films,"_ he told Metro when asked about the speculation that he will take on the role of the Caped Crusader in Batman/Superman or Justice League. _"If you have a guy who is supposed to be invulnerable, then what?s the point? I think if Henry and I did that film and then a superhero film straight after, people might start to wonder about us..."_ The film he's talking about is of course The Man From U.N.C.L.E. in which he will star opposite Cavill as one of the two leads. For now, fans will have to make do when it comes to seeing the two fighting side-by-side on the big screen.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 2, 2013)

Good riddance. That useless piece of shit should stick to doing movies like Lone Ranger.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 2, 2013)

Armie Hammer isn't a bad actor though.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 2, 2013)

No, he's just a flat one. If you think that guy didn't get into the Business souly on his looks, then idk what to say.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]3B96ctffVp8[/YOUTUBE]

Bat bruising !

Because he is Batman


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 2, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> He could make a great John Stewart:
> 
> snip


but can WB make a great John Stewart? they can't even make a great Superman.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 2, 2013)

WB can make a great Superman. They just need to base it off the last one IMHO.



I also don't think Superman Returns was that bad. I liked it. Especially Kevin Spacey as Lex Luthor. WRONG!


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't mind if this guy played Batman. Not to mention with 3 Avatar movies coming his box office value can only go up.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 3, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> Dunno how I feel about Bats being an old vet in this universe, I mean doesn't that kinda contradict Man Of Steel's "first hero ever" shtick?  Plus who knows how old the actor will be by the time JLA roles around.
> 
> Besides ....
> 
> We all know who should play the role.



I like this one, he also would cause hard-ons in a great deal of the audience... haha


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 3, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> WB can make a great Superman. They just need to base it off the last one IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't think Superman Returns was that bad. I liked it. Especially Kevin Spacey as Lex Luthor. WRONG!


fat chance of that happening, sadly. WB's gone on record to say they're going for broody, dark and edgy superheroes because it worked for Batman. 

iirc they said they're going to make characters like Captain Marvel dark and edgy, which caused fans to go apeshit.  
I think this was back in 2009 post-TDK.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 3, 2013)

MOS Superman wasn't really dark and edgy though, hell he acted very similar to the DCAU Superman

Just because the film was grey doesn't mean he was.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 3, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> fat chance of that happening, sadly. WB's gone on record to say they're going for broody, dark and edgy superheroes because it worked for Batman.
> 
> iirc they said they're going to make characters like Captain Marvel dark and edgy, which caused fans to go apeshit.
> I think this was back in 2009 post-TDK.





When will the madness stop!


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 3, 2013)

Dark and edgy worked for batman, because his stories are. Not the rest of the heros.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 3, 2013)

Whoever plays Batman I probably won't like him, because simply I think every live action Batman incarnation is kind of goofy

Its easy to pull off that intimidating Batman feel in the comics or DCAU, but not so much live action, I guess the eyes have something to do with it too whereas in the DCAU and in the comics the eyes were hidden and seemed less human and more intimidating

I think I want the next Batman live action character to have dem white Batlenses


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2013)

I red that they were looking to cast an older Batman for the Batman vs. Super Man film.  Someone in the user comments mentioned that they should cast Michael Keaton and they could connect the Batman vs. Super Man film to Burton's two movies.

I thought that was a pretty cool idea to tell you the truth.  Don't know how plausible it would be.  But I like that someone was thinking outside the box.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 3, 2013)

Yea, well what people forget about Keaton is that he's not even 6ft tall and  in this day  an age they're essentially  casting Chip in Dales models in these movies, they're all over 5'9  and they want them to come with  six packed abs, back in the late 80's  they were casting guys like Jack Nicholson and Danny Devito as Villains because compared to them, Keaton was a giant. 

Plus he was never much of a Bruce Wayne,  the fandom wants the huge and imposing, Iron jawed  Batman like the  Arkham video game series, which is exactly what Keaton wasn't. 

This is why I think  either Brolin or Hamm has this one in the bag.

Either way , the dude is about 60 so unless this was gonna be their Batman Beyond movie, I don't think it'd work.   Don't get me wrong though , of the old Batmans , Keaton was my fav.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I thought that was a pretty cool idea to tell you the truth.  Don't know how plausible it would be.  But I like that someone was thinking outside the box.


I think they should cast Zac Efron as Jason Todd, and he should be Batman in this movie instead of Bruce.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 3, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I think they should cast Zac Efron as Jason Todd, and he should be Batman in this movie instead of Bruce.



You're so drunk.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 3, 2013)

> *HELL ON WHEELS' Anson Mount On The Possibility Of Playing BATMAN*
> 
> With a new actor set to fill the role of Batman in 2015's Man Of Steel follow-up (in which the Dark Knight and Superman will face off), there is sure to be interest from many in playing the character. We previously heard interest from Spartacus' Liam McIntyre and Supernatural's Jensen Ackles, while The Lone Ranger's Armie Hammer (who was actually cast as the Caped Crusader in the canned Justice League: Mortal) withdrew himself from the race earlier this week. Now, Hell On Wheels' Anson Mount addresses the possibility of playing Batman in response to emerging as a fan-favorite for the role. In an interview with Huffington Post, he says that he's a fan of director Zack Snyder (who is helming Batman/Superman) as well as the character himself. _"It's just flattering to be considered as someone who can even begin to approach this role. I read comics growing up and Batman was one of my favorites. I think Zack Snyder is a great filmmaker."_ Recent rumors suggest that an older Batman will be featured in the movie, with names such as Josh Brolin and Jon Hamm being brought up. If that's the case, it wouldn't be out of the question to see Mount being considered (especially after his comments on the matter).




In the site there are tweets about other actors that have voiced out their interest to play Batman.

Also found this:


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks alot Senin!!!  Now I can't choose between Liam, Anson or Brolin.  >.> lol


In all seriousness It's gonna be Hamm or Brolin , most likely Brolin tho since he's been Warner Bros. goto guy for the projects they're not sure about. I wouldn't count out Hamm completely though, he worked with Synder on the awful SuckerPunch so they might be looking for some redemption.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 3, 2013)

john hamm would be perfect for a mid aged batman


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2013)

lol.  Armie Hammer needs to get off his high horse.  You were in Lone Ranger friend.  You don't get to act like you are too good for super hero films!


----------



## Cheeky (Aug 3, 2013)

Isn't the Lone Ranger a superhero anyway?


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 3, 2013)

@Rukia: IKR!  it pissed me off when he said that. It's not our fault you lack charisma, man.


So i just took a look at Brolin and Hamm's Wikipedia pages , Brolin is 45  and Hamm is 42.

Not much of a difference , but who could pull it off more??


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 3, 2013)

wait what it's Caviezel end of story


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> You're so drunk.


Hey man. At least give me credit for thinking outside of the box.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 3, 2013)

I hope Batman is around the same age as Clark.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 3, 2013)

It's too late, Liam sounded excited by the idea , but I guess it's all but confirmed for Brolin or Hamm.

Especially if Old Boy does well, expect Brolin.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2013)

Batman vs Superman needs a role for a hot actress too.  Otherwise it won't be getting my money.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 3, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> I hope Batman is around the same age as Clark.



he's going to be mid aged superhero veteran


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 3, 2013)

Nathan Fillion will also be alright.

It's a long shot but it's an idea at least.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 3, 2013)

Fillion isn't broodish enough imo.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 3, 2013)

All they said was that Zack Snyder meet with Frank Miller and people already act as if an older Batman is confirmed. He'll meet with other comic  writers for more inspiration that doesn't mean he'll adapt their stories. Remember Nolan got inspiration from Knightfall and The Dark Knight Returns but he didn't directly adapt those stories.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 3, 2013)

> *Possible Contenders To Play The Dark Knight In BATMAN/SUPERMAN; Other Details Revealed*
> 
> With Batman set to make his next big screen outing in 2015's Man Of Steel follow-up, we're bound to receive many rumors concerning who will play the Caped Crusader as well as the DC Cinematic Universe's approach to the character. This week, it was rumored that Batman will be in his mid-40s in the film, and names such as Josh Brolin, Jon Hamm and Jim Caviezel were brought up for the role. Now, The Hollywood Reporter weighs in with what they've heard, including which actors are said to be in consideration. According to the site's sources, Bruce Wayne/Batman will be in his late 30s or around 40, and he _"will be established and rugged. This new movie will not seek to recount an origin story or the rise of the Dark Knight."_ They also say that the movie is aiming for the tone of his relationship and conflict with Superman to be on par with The Dark Knight Returns, which we already knew would be an influence on the Zack Snyder-directed film.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 3, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> All they said was that Zack Snyder meet with Frank Miller and people already act as if an older Batman is confirmed. He'll meet with other comic  writers for more inspiration that doesn't mean he'll adapt their stories. Remember Nolan got inspiration from Knightfall and The Dark Knight Returns but he didn't directly adapt those stories.



Dude , it's a forgone conclusion at this point. Snyder reading directly from the Dark Knight Returns at Comic Con should of been enough evidence.  Plus the casting news has already made the media rounds, with ZERO denial from Snyder or Warner. 

You should listen to Batman on Film.coms podcast , these guys are reliable insiders and they have essentially confirmed  that it's down to Brolin, Hamm or Caviezel, the rest of the guys they said WBros were looking at were just for shits, I mean seriously Josh Duhamel?  Jude Law? also they hinted that one of them is already being courted for the role as we speak, possibly Brolin considering what Senin just posted above.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 3, 2013)

Liverbird said:


> he's going to be mid aged superhero veteran



35 years old is enough in my opinion. Batman could have started in his mid twenties.


----------



## Dil (Aug 3, 2013)

Joe Manganiello wouldn't even need a batsuit go pump out the muscles


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 3, 2013)

To be clear I was kidding about the Ryan Gosling suggestion earlier, I can't believe he's really up for the role.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 3, 2013)

Dil said:


> Joe Manganiello wouldn't even need a batsuit go pump out the muscles



He'll make Henry Cavil look like a child.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 3, 2013)

I like Joe for what he is. But  Bruce Wayne/Batman he is not.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 3, 2013)

I think Joe is more like Ares type of role.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 3, 2013)

Damn talk about perfect casting. Joe as Ares. I approve


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 3, 2013)

I can only imagine Josh Brolin saying "I want you to remember, Clark, in all the years to come. In your most private moments, I want you to remember my hand at your throat. I want you to remember the one man who beat you".


----------



## Dil (Aug 3, 2013)

Anyone think Jake Gyllenhaal can make a good Batman? He might be up for it. He's not old or too young.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 3, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> I can only imagine Josh Brolin saying "I want you to remember, Clark, in all the years to come. In your most private moments, I want you to remember my hand at your throat. I want you to remember the one man who beat you".



Wouldn't be as epic considering this Batman doesn't even know Superman


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 3, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Wouldn't be as epic considering this Batman doesn't even know Superman



I'm sure they'll still work it in the movie somehow, Snyder is high on that quote, they might just change the dialogue abit.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2013)

The more I hear about this the more and more it sounds like it's going to be a reck. A 40 year old Batman? When the FIRST Justice League won't be out until at best 2017? And then the second 2020? Does WB even think about these things? They want to cast a Batman just so they can recast him after the first or second Justice League film? And not to mention if Batman existed while Man of Steel was going then they should have referenced him at least.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2013)

Called    it.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 3, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> The more I hear about this the more and more it sounds like it's going to be a reck. A 40 year old Batman? When the FIRST Justice League won't be out until at best 2017? And then the second 2020? Does WB even think about these things? They want to cast a Batman just so they can recast him after the first or second Justice League film? And not to mention if Batman existed while Man of Steel was going then they should have referenced him at least.



Exactly. Batman should be no older than 35 years old and even at that age he could easily have 5-10 years of experience. Making a Batman that old will just complicate things.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 3, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> The more I hear about this the more and more it sounds like it's going to be a reck. A 40 year old Batman? When the FIRST Justice League won't be out until at best 2017? And then the second 2020? Does WB even think about these things? They want to cast a Batman just so they can recast him after the first or second Justice League film? And not to mention if Batman existed while Man of Steel was going then they should have referenced him at least.



batman beyond


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 3, 2013)

Yea , lowkey they're already building up to Batman Beyond so considering this, it's not too crazy.

My  personal preference would have been Liam McIntyre if they went with the  in prime Bats.  I fear though , if they do go the mid thirties route we'll end up getting a Ryan Gosling or that nobody from Watchmen who was too skinny for  his wig to fit his head.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2013)

The actor who played Spartacus would be a good batman


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 3, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> 35 years old is enough in my opinion. Batman could have started in his mid twenties.



I totally support this.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 3, 2013)

For those of you saying Ryan Gosling for Batman

He said himself he has no interest in playing any superhero, considering the movie Drive to be his one true superhero movie

Also is it just me or does Zack Snyder not know how to cover a story up? When people asked him if MOS is part of the JLA franchise he said "you'll just have to wait and see" people asked him who the villain of MOS would be, he said "definitely not Zod"...Zod ends up being the villain

He says that Batman vs. Superman won't be based on the Dark Knight Returns yet he uses Batman's line from the novel to open up for the film's logo meets with Frank Miller, and wants to cast an older Batman.....


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 3, 2013)

Hell , thats music to my ears.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2013)

Who is going to play Carrie Kelley?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2013)

inb4 Chloe Moretz


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2013)

Shailene Woodley would be perfect.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2013)

Emma Stone would be better.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 3, 2013)

Filming in Toronto?

Marking out.

I live in TORONTO.


----------



## Detective (Aug 4, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Filming in Toronto?
> 
> Marking out.
> 
> I live in TORONTO.



Why am I only learning this fact now?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 4, 2013)

Detective and Tittiboi gonna have a irl meet up to stalk production.


----------



## Detective (Aug 4, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Detective and Tittiboi gonna have a irl meet up to stalk production.



We will be NF's inside sources on any new developments on set.

This is not surprising though. A lot of films these days either filmed in Toronto or Vancouver.

If anyone ever remembers seeing a really clean looking New York metropolis in a movie setting....


.... it was really Toronto.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 4, 2013)

Or Cleveland.

Awesome though, just make sure we don't end up seeing you guys on the news. Shot down by WB snipers.


----------



## Detective (Aug 4, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Or Cleveland.
> 
> Awesome though, just make sure we don't end up seeing you guys on the news. Shot down by WB snipers.



As if they can take me down. I have contingency files ready on how to dismantle them based on their weaknesses and psychological profiles. 

Just like I have files on every known member of NF.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 4, 2013)

Been hearing Richard Armitage may have  leaped to the front of the pack with names like Gosling and Brolin. Apparently the Warner Bros. Execs are high on him from The Hobbit performance.

I'd also like to point out that he's at the perfect age for what they want, he's  41, but he looks about 35.


Heres where I first read the news , but a few other sites have started to report it : 




Yahoo said:


> A casting source in LA has told Daily Star, ?Richard is in with a real shout.
> 
> ?He is well liked and has the skills to portray the dark and light in the Wayne/Batman character.?





These guys originally broke the story, dunno how reliable they are though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 4, 2013)

Detective said:


> As if they can take me down. I have contingency files ready on how to dismantle them based on their weaknesses and psychological profiles.
> 
> Just like I have files on every known member of NF.



Your a Supes fan you prep skills is nothing to my Constantine prep .


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 4, 2013)

All we need to know now is where they are filming in Toronto.


----------



## Fate115 (Aug 4, 2013)

I can already see the split in teams here when the movie is announced with an official release date. The sheer amount of Superman avys/sigs between Batman ones will be immense. And yet I look forward to the excitement.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 4, 2013)

Richard Armitage is a good choice. All other names on that recent list are terrible. Especially Gosling.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 4, 2013)

The Dark Knight Rises Again... and then beats up Superman


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 4, 2013)

Superman is getting bitch slapped again. I think we know why he left Gina Carano.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 4, 2013)

Think how many ants Superman just killed.. he's a monster.


----------



## Detective (Aug 4, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Your a Supes fan you prep skills is nothing to my Constantine prep .



I am a Supes fan who also has a ridiculous level of memory and deductive strategy. I use my mental prowess to lay a carefully executed plan first before even I have to lay a verbal smackdown using my sheer overwhelming wit and sense of humour. 

In other words, the battle is lost before the opponent even engages me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 4, 2013)

It's going to be hard rooting for Superman by the time these movies come out. The general popular loves Batman so much, and so many people think Superman is corny .


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 4, 2013)

Everyone knows Superman oneshots Batman in an actual fight.


----------



## Detective (Aug 4, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> It's going to be hard rooting for Superman by the time these movies come out. The general popular loves Batman so much, and so many people think Superman is corny .



After viewing Supes curbstomp the shit of Zod throughout Metropolis and obviously he will continue the rampage of punches in the next film, I feel that this may ultimately end Bats reign at the top with the current generation of viewers when he's left on the ground after the eventual final battle takes place in mid-air again.

Supes at the end of Man of Steel would wreck the entire 3rd act of the Avengers.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 4, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> It's going to be hard rooting for Superman by the time these movies come out. The general popular loves Batman so much, and so many people think Superman is corny .


They're definitely going to have Superman get hsi ass kicked and make Batman look nigh untouchable.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 4, 2013)

Exactly, third act Supes stomps any Marvel Cinematic hero shown so far.


----------



## Detective (Aug 4, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> They're definitely going to have Superman get hsi ass kicked and make Batman look nigh untouchable.



This may be the plan going in, especially with the quote they used at Comic Con as a reference to the material they may be using, but I think it's going to backfire on them.

The true king of comic heroes returned this summer.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 4, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Exactly, third act Supes stomps any Marvel Cinematic hero shown so far.


This isn't necessarily a good thing.



Detective said:


> This may be the plan going in, especially with the quote they used at Comic Con as a reference to the material they may be using, but I think it's going to backfire on them.
> 
> The true king of comic heroes returned this summer.


Detective 4 WB president.


----------



## Detective (Aug 4, 2013)

[youtube]6aeDa0skaNg[/youtube]

[youtube]xemvuM-uav0[/youtube]

Jesus Christ, the scope of both city wide battles aren't even comparable, despite the fact that New York also takes a beating, from essentially an armada of villains.

DC power scale is on a whole different level.

*P.S: *I'm imagining that scene from Avengers where Ironman says he's bringing the party to them, and instead of the Chitauri ship coming around the corner of that building, it's Supes.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 4, 2013)

Well the most powerful entities in Marvel are the cosmic ones (which highlights a difference between Marvel and DC where a lot of DCs main characters are inherently cosmic while Marvel aren't). You should see a lot higher power levels in Guardians of the Galaxy.


----------



## Detective (Aug 4, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Well the most powerful entities in Marvel are the cosmic ones (which highlights a difference between Marvel and DC where a lot of DCs main characters are inherently cosmic while Marvel aren't). You should see a lot higher power levels in Guardians of the Galaxy.



Oh for sure. It's always been an interesting concept that the majority of the Marvel Universe can be considered street level. Cosmic Marvel has always been preferential to me. SS, Nova Corps, GotG, etc.

I'm more hyped for Guardians of the Galaxy than Avengers: Age of Ultron, to be honest.

Hopefully, it is a heroic space opera of the grandest kind.

[YOUTUBE]WfMxDFa9aJQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 4, 2013)

guardians of the galaxy is interesting, but its director doesnt have a very strong track record. prob be shit.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 4, 2013)

Detective said:


> Oh for sure. It's always been an interesting concept that the majority of the Marvel Universe can be considered street level. Cosmic Marvel has always been preferential to me. SS, Nova Corps, GotG, etc.
> 
> I'm more hyped for Guardians of the Galaxy than Avengers: Age of Ultron, to be honest.
> 
> ...


Yeah GotG is my most anticipated Marvel movie (including Sony/Fox ones). Unfortunately Silver Surfer won't be in it because of lolrights. But Ronan, Nebula, Collector, Thanos, fucking Yondu, the Nova corps, and the Guardians are enough to buck me up. 



Violent By Design said:


> guardians of the galaxy is interesting, but its director doesnt have a very strong track record. prob be shit.


He's the perfect director for it.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 4, 2013)

oh god, someone said guardians of the galaxy
everytime any one in the world says the name of that movie, I get another nerd stiffy


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 5, 2013)

I agree that Guardians of the Galaxy looks promising


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 5, 2013)

Marvel isn't really going for the super high power levels. WB can go over the top with their power levels, but their movies are still going to be inferior. 


unless Batman is in it. 
only he can save Man of Shit by kicking his ass in his own sequel.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 5, 2013)

Man of Steel has made over 600 million dollars.. yeah it really needs Batman in the sequel to save it.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2013)

Yep Man of Steel was so shitty they need to bring in Batman to save it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 5, 2013)

Man of Steel curbstomped Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 5, 2013)

In quality? Arguable.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 5, 2013)

The Dark Knight Rises wasn't that good in my opinion.

The Dark Knight > Batman Begins > The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 5, 2013)

TDKR is what TDK would have been if it didn't have The Joker. Both movies are melodramatic and prone to lapses in logic (TDKR is worse on that though). The Joker elevates it. Both have a problem with trying too hard to be realist, as well using as few characters from the comics as possible.

_Begins_ was the one that felt most like a proper Batman film, even if it had its flaws. I don't know if I'd rate it higher than TDKR though; for me, they just feel too different to properly compare.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 5, 2013)

I could not fucking believe Nolan made the movie into a mob cop drama as not include Black Mask in the Last movies. Really ?


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> I could not fucking believe Nolan made the movie into a mob cop drama as not include Black Mask in the Last movies. Really ?



Can't say I'm bothered by that.

Black Mask deserves something a little more special. Besides, you might as well ask why they didn't include Penguin, or any of the other mob villains. I'm glad that they didn't; it might have made them disposable.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 6, 2013)

its a shame MOS couldn't beat TASM in the box office

guess Marvel is still on top


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 6, 2013)

MoS was never going to beat IM3 or Avengers at the box office so they would have been on top regardless.

Superman Homepage debunks these rumors we've been hearing about WB looking at older guys for Batman. Also puts out that Snyder is looking for inspiration on the name, considering "World's Finest" and "Public Enemies".



> Since Zack Snyder announced at Comic-Con last month that Batman would be joining Superman on the big screen in a follow-up movie to "Man of Steel", there's been a lot of speculation about which actor will don the cape and cowl.
> With Christian Bale's time as the Dark Knight all done, Warner Bros. will look to cast another actor in the role of Batman... a Batman which will reintroduce the character in this new cinematic DC Universe.
> 
> There's been a lot of self-congratulatory back-patting going on between Batman fan sites and movie rumor sites of late, with casting rumors being touted as "news exclusives". Claims are being made that Warner Bros. are looking for a more mature actor to play an older, experienced Batman, with names like Josh Brolin and Jim Caviezel being thrown up. However the studio denies all the chatter, telling HollywoodReporter.com that the casting process hasn't even begun.
> ...




This is the first bit of good news I've heard.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 6, 2013)

I think Josh Brolin, Michael Fassbender or Karl Urban would be great at playing Batman

only question is who is going to play Alfred?


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 6, 2013)

I would like Robert Duvall to play Alfred.

It will be soo out of comfort zone for him it will be interesting seeing his take.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 6, 2013)

They should get Kevin Conroy to play Batman/Bruce Wayne. All they need to make him do is go to the gym.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd laugh if Zack Snyder asks *current* Jeph Loeb for advice.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 6, 2013)

Those titles sound good by me. Though personally and I think everyone here would decide to go with World's Finest. Hard to see Superman becoming a public enemy after he saved the planet, plus his now casual and amicable relationship with U.S.A.'s army. Better to make him and Bats meet up, engage in a couple of confrontations but in the long run work together all while showing the differences between both, etc.

Good as well they are not looking up for an older actor to play Batman.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Those titles sound good by me. Though personally and I think everyone here would decide to go with World's Finest. Hard to see Superman becoming a public enemy after he saved the planet, plus his now casual and amicable relationship with U.S.A.'s army. Better to make him and Bats meet up, engage in a couple of confrontations but in the long run work together all while showing the differences between both, etc.
> 
> Good as well they are not looking up for an older actor to play Batman.



He saves the planet in the comics and shows and cartoons all the time. It never stops people hating him, including the US army. 

MoS ends with the army spying on him, so its not _that_ cosy. He just gets along with some better than others. And he saved the planet from an invasion by his own people, who showed up explicitly because they were looking for him. Its not that hard to blame Superman for what happened, even if it wasn't his fault. And he is the most powerful man of the planet and nobody knows how to stop him, and that's the classic route for making him out to be a menace. 

And never underestimate Lex Luthor when it comes to making Superman look bad.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 6, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> He saves the planet in the comics and shows and cartoons all the time. It never stops people hating him, including the US army.
> 
> MoS ends with the army spying on him, so its not _that_ cosy. He just gets along with some better than others. And he saved the planet from an invasion by his own people, who showed up explicitly because they were looking for him. Its not that hard to blame Superman for what happened, even if it wasn't his fault. And he is the most powerful man of the planet and nobody knows how to stop him, and that's the classic route for making him out to be a menace.
> 
> *And never underestimate Lex Luthor when it comes to making Superman look bad.*


Indeed. 

And without Luthor Superman wouldn't be much of a hero.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 6, 2013)

I like Public Enemies, it would be a good a idea for a sequel.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 6, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Those titles sound good by me. Though personally and I think everyone here would decide to go with World's Finest. Hard to see Superman becoming a public enemy after he saved the planet, plus his now casual and amicable relationship with U.S.A.'s army. Better to make him and Bats meet up, engage in a couple of confrontations but in the long run work together all while showing the differences between both, etc.
> 
> Good as well they are not looking up for an older actor to play Batman.


If only half the planet trusts Superman and Lex does something to frame Supes or put him in a bad position then it would be easy to turn him into public enemy number 1.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 6, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> If only half the planet trusts Superman and Lex does something to frame Supes or put him in a bad position then it would be easy to turn him into public enemy number 1.



He doesn't really have to frame him either, he could just blame the destruction of metropolis on Superman, I mean hell the military is pretty paranoid of what Superman can do so if Lex Luthor pushes them in the right direction and throw in Amanda Waller we could have a pretty good setup for a Cadmus arc like in the DCAU


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 7, 2013)

In order for public enemies to work Batman must have been tearing shit up for a couple of years.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 7, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> In order for public enemies to work Batman must have been tearing shit up for a couple of years.



He very well could have.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 7, 2013)

Batman didn't have the bounty, Superman did so why does Batman need to have been tearing shit up for a few years for Public Enemies to work? As long as Batman's been around enough to have gained some reputation (which wouldn't take long considering he's dressed like a Bat).


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 7, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Batman didn't have the bounty, Superman did so why does Batman need to have been tearing shit up for a few years for Public Enemies to work? As long as Batman's been around enough to have gained some reputation (which wouldn't take long considering he's dressed like a Bat).



Why would Batman think that dressing up as a bat would make criminals fear him if he really wanted to scare people he should've dressed as a clown


----------



## James Bond (Aug 8, 2013)

So instead of being traumatised by bats he is sodomised by clowns?


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 8, 2013)

You think that Batman has never been sodomised by the Joker?

Do you know how many times the Joker has had Batman tied up and / or unconscious?

A lot, that's how many.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 8, 2013)

So rumor has it that Bryan Cranston (for those who don't know him he is the protagonist of AMC's Breaking Bad) is being considered to play Lex Luthor in the coming movie.





I personally like his evil looks.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Ugh, I hope not.

Want young Lex Luthor. Want young Batman. 

If Lex is the same age as Clark then its more impressive that he's one of the smartest, richest and most powerful men in the world, to have achieved so much in so little time. If he's an older guy then he'll come across as just another corporate fat cat. Lex is supposed to give the impression that he is well on his way to world domination, that he is literally capable of anything. If he is in his late 50's, you get a different dynamic. You get the impression that his limits have been tested.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 9, 2013)

I want tan/brown, whatever ethnicity the DC animation change it to , Lex with his whole I can talk my way out of anything suave. I want Batfactor Bats. I better see him judo flip supes and say don't touch me and him meeting Clark in his home saying 'what's up Supes'.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 9, 2013)

Lex is a black dude in the old  Superman  animation right?


Lol , at least I thought he was black.

He sure wasn't white.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 9, 2013)

He was supposed to be Greek-ish; they didn't mean for him to look black. They made him whiter later on.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 9, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Ugh, I hope not.
> 
> Want young Lex Luthor. Want young Batman.
> 
> If Lex is the same age as Clark then its more impressive that he's one of the smartest, richest and most powerful men in the world, to have achieved so much in so little time. If he's an older guy then he'll come across as just another corporate fat cat. Lex is supposed to give the impression that he is well on his way to world domination, that he is literally capable of anything. If he is in his late 50's, you get a different dynamic. You get the impression that his limits have been tested.



I also want Bruce and Lex to be at the same age level as Clark, but it seems Warner doesn't.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 10, 2013)

> *Has Scott Adkins Already Auditioned For BATMAN Role In MAN OF STEEL Sequel?*
> 
> This tweet from Scott Adkin's offical Twitter account seems to confirm that!
> 
> ...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2013)

Over my dead body a Scott is playing Bruce


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 10, 2013)

Holy shit. Talk about a surprise.  After seeing the video I can easily picture him as Batman though.  I just hope him and Henry have good screen chemistry


----------



## James Bond (Aug 10, 2013)

Only if he uses his Yuri Boyka voice.


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 10, 2013)

Strange choice, but the guy is definitely the correct build for it. I've never seen him in a movie though, will have to watch something later tonight with him in it.


----------



## Ubereem (Aug 10, 2013)

GRIMMM said:


> Strange choice, but the guy is definitely the correct build for it. I've never seen him in a movie though, will have to watch something later tonight with him in it.



You haven't seen The Expendables 2? Undisputed2 or 3?


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 10, 2013)

Ubereem said:


> You haven't seen The Expendables 2? Undisputed2 or 3?


Ah I have seen the Expendables 2 actally, I thought he was slightly familiar.

I have never seen Undisputed though, recommend them?

If so I'll get them tonight.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 10, 2013)

You should watch Ninja instead. The fight scenes are very Batmanesque


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't mind if Scott Adkins gets the role. Undisputed 3 is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 10, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> You should watch Ninja instead. The fight scenes are very Batmanesque



I seen clips of ninja and to be honest the fights looked kind of cheesy.


----------



## Vice (Aug 10, 2013)

James Bond said:


> I seen clips of ninja and to be honest the fights looked kind of cheesy.



Can't be any worse than Nolan's clunky shit.

Not really a critique on the quality of the trilogy, but one of my least favorite aspects of his Batman films is the terrible choreography. Batman's supposed to be a ninja but this was all slow elbows and punches.


----------



## Vault (Aug 10, 2013)

He doesn't look like Bruce


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 10, 2013)

Scott Adkins? I do not approve.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 10, 2013)

Has to look up who he was but It says in his bio scott adkins he is 5'11" isn't that short for batman but then again Michael Keaton played bat,am and he was short 5'10" who knows


----------



## Vice (Aug 10, 2013)

Bale was only like 6'0''.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 10, 2013)

Vault said:


> He doesn't look like Bruce


----------



## Vault (Aug 10, 2013)

He cleans up well.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 10, 2013)

I think we might actually have something good here.


----------



## Vault (Aug 10, 2013)

A batman who actually kicks ass while looking great and like a super ninja?  I know right


----------



## James Bond (Aug 10, 2013)

Boyka! Boyka! Boyka! Boyka! Boyka! Boyka! Boyka! Boyka! Boyka!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 10, 2013)

A Batman who actually knows martial arts and does his own stunts


----------



## Vice (Aug 10, 2013)

A Batman that actually fights like a ninja? Sign me up.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 10, 2013)

Superman has to look taller , right? So maybe it doesn't matter either way. 

How tall is Cavil? 6'1?

Have to agree on Nolan's take on Bats physically.
More so than ninja though, we need DETECTIVE.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 10, 2013)

A Batman that doesn't do the same combo for three movies?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 10, 2013)

The bat ears should make up any high difference between him and Henry


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't think Henry Cavill is 6'1. He looks more around 5'10.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> A Batman that doesn't do the same combo for three movies?



I'm not in   

Sounds like live action Batman pulling the shit from Batman Arkham series 

Maybe


----------



## James Bond (Aug 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DgFACquju8[/YOUTUBE]

Imagine that but in a Batman costume.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 10, 2013)

BOYKA!

[youtube]UmOZRugYGOo[/youtube]


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 10, 2013)

Orlando Bloom as Batman 



> But a senior source at Warner Bros studio confirmed: “Orlando looks odds-on to get the part even before our first casting call.
> 
> “He would be perfect to play off Henry and I think US audiences would be happy with two Brits as the joint male leads.”


Early Buzz For Neill Blomkamp’s ‘Elysium’.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 10, 2013)

James Bond said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DgFACquju8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Imagine that but in a Batman costume.



He's hot and knows how to fight. Approved!


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 11, 2013)

Damn Bro...Just show the WB exec's that video , if that doesn't sell them on Scott Adkins then they don't want a real Batman anyway. 

The Faq? Bloom? Noooooo....Just sign Adkins already.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 11, 2013)

>Orlando Bloom Batman


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 11, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> I don't think Henry Cavill is 6'1. He looks more around 5'10.



No, he's 6'1.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 11, 2013)

> Orlando Bloom Batman


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 11, 2013)

BLOOM?!


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 11, 2013)

I finally got to watch Man of Steel and it was pretty awesome. I give it an 8 out of 10.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 11, 2013)

Man of Steel was a good film but due to the ridiculously high standards people hold Superman to they find ways to nitpick and give it negative/neutral reviews.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 11, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Man of Steel was a good film but due to the ridiculously high standards people hold Superman to they find ways to nitpick and give it negative/neutral reviews.



One of the lamest complaints I've seen is that people died in collateral damage. I mean... it's a superhero movie. In the Avengers Thor and the Hulk slammed that flying alien dragon snake thing through several buildings and just because no one addresses it, it doesn't mean that no one dies? Of course not. That's why they have stuff like Damage Control.


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 11, 2013)

I enjoyed Man of Steel.

The only thing I had beef about with the movie was that I didn't care about most of the characters at all. I literally only gave a shit about Superman and Zod, the rest of the cast could have been unknown actors on the screen for 5 seconds each and I'd of cared just as much.

The best thing about it was the fight scenes though, the destruction. It was all done very well, and the little easter eggs throughout the movie like Lex Corp and Wayne Industries etc.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 11, 2013)

One thing that I didn't like was the colors. It was all dark blue, grey and/or muted.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 11, 2013)

I wish they used World's Finest as name...It'd follow their not using "superhero name" theme too.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 11, 2013)

Man of Steel: World's Finest



I want to see Lex Luthor, Brainiac and Darkseid in future sequels. Maybe even Doomsday.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 11, 2013)

Bloom as Bats  it is confirm they have Stunna level execs at WB.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 11, 2013)

It was my decision actually.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 11, 2013)

Guess you are still mad you can't watch JL Flashpoint paradox because it's not rated G


----------



## Stunna (Aug 11, 2013)

Just for that I'mma make sure Depp is the Joker.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 11, 2013)

Pirates of the Caribbean:World Finest?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 11, 2013)

You asked for it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 11, 2013)

Too bad Disney has a choke hold on Depp


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah World's Finest or Public Enemies or any recognizable title that makes you think of these two together should be the movie's title.



James Bond said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DgFACquju8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Imagine that but in a Batman costume.



Mother of God.


----------



## Vice (Aug 11, 2013)

Don't be silly, Man of Steel was awful.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 11, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> One thing that I didn't like was the colors. It was all dark blue, grey and/or muted.



I had nothing against the colors. I think they gave the movie a very good environment.

On Bloom playing Bruce:


----------



## Bender (Aug 11, 2013)

On Friday I was at Wizard comic con 2013 the Stan Lee panel and nearly the entirety of the crowd booed the film when Stan Lee asked how the film was when he said he met Brandon Routh.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 11, 2013)

What now, Bender?


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2013)

Vice said:


> Don't be silly, Man of Steel was awful.



Indeed. I rather watch Madara crush mofos than Man Of Steel.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 12, 2013)

Why was Man of Steel awful?


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 12, 2013)

To much action bro. Not enough emotion. Not enough talking and to much punching. Not enough character development but to much fight scenes. Superman Returns had emo Super and no punches and people complained. This movie has a less emo Supes and more action and people complain.


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2013)

A video:

[YOUTUBE]8jIsmgUqV98[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]OuhIamU0EPI[/YOUTUBE]

Here are some reviews:

Divorce and American family law boned him, apparently.

Divorce and American family law boned him, apparently.

And this point here sodomizes the villain of Man Of Steel's for his lack of depth as a villain in comparison to the 70's film Zod:



> This is also my biggest gripe with the film. The ending is just plain SHIT compaired to the classic "Anti-climatic finale" of Superman 2. Superman OUTSMARTS Zod in the original finale, exposing Zod's weakness for Vanity. The moment he kneels and then crushes Zod's hand is a classic scene.
> 
> AND Zod was actually MORE intellegent in that film... heck he figured out he had Superpowers AS SOON AS HE LANDED. In this film, the Intelligence of Zod was actually DOWNSIZED. Here he takes ALMOST THE ENTIRE MOVIE to figure out HE HAS THE EXACT SAME POWERS AS SUPERMAN and if he only took off that suit for a minute and walked outside on the earth he would FUCKEN REALISE IT... What a DUMBFUCK. And Superman was also less intelligent.... Zod was far LESS powerful in his suit than if he had of trained his superpowers. Superman could have taken care of him alot earlier in the film.
> 
> Zod took SOOOO long to figure out Kal-El COULD BREATH THE EARTH AIR DESPITE BEING KRYPTONIAN. AND HE COULD FLY and do shit that ZOD couldn't when in his suit. I hated the fact they also did not show Superman's Superbreath, and also his generally lightening fast speed(why the fuck did he have to snap ZOD's Neck? He could have used his superspeed, let Zod go, and then moved in front of him, pushed him down, and protected the people from the heat! ZOD didn't seem to fully know Superman could move faster "than a speeding bullet" and Superman could have taken advantage of it).



Also as I said before

I was at the Chicago comic-con where I was in a room filled with people who called the film complete shit when Stan Lee asked how "Man of Steel" was.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 12, 2013)

^That idiot needs to re-watch the movie. The moment he said General Zod wasn't smart I laughed my ass off.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 12, 2013)

As if Bender has a relevant opinion.


----------



## Vault (Aug 12, 2013)

What the fuck  what a dumb argument.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeah those guys are retarded.


----------



## Vault (Aug 12, 2013)

> Here he takes ALMOST THE ENTIRE MOVIE to figure out HE HAS THE EXACT SAME POWERS AS SUPERMAN and if he only took off that suit for a minute and walked outside on the earth he would FUCKEN REALISE IT



What a fucking idiot.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 12, 2013)

Bender, holy fuck.

What the hell do you expect from Marvel fans? To say "YEAHHH MAN OF STEEL WAS AWESOME BRO"

Fail troll.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 12, 2013)

not sure if you guys have heard but there have been rumors that WB have offered 50m$ to chris bale to continue as batman


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 12, 2013)

Well then....



> When director Zack Snyder announced at San Diego Comic-Con last month that he will helm a Superman/Batman film, he said that Frank Miller's classic graphic novel The Dark Knight Returns would "inform" the team-up's storyline. This was made apparent (most obviously) by heavy implications of the two iconic heroes battling and rumors of an older Caped Crusader being featured. As a result, the miniseries has gained a massive boost in both digital and print sales. DC Comics has confirmed (via Variety) that digital sales for the graphic novel have increased 161% in July (a much larger percentage than in June), and Bookscan says that the print edition has had a similar rise. This is a comparable story to sales for Marvel's "Age Of Ultron" comic book story arc increasing following the announcement of the name being the subtitle for Marvel's sequel to The Avengers (which hits theaters May 1st, 2015).
> 
> Set to begin filming early next year (reportedly in Toronto) for a Summer 2015 release, Warner Bros.' untitled Batman/Superman movie currently stars Henry Cavill, Amy Adams, Laurence Fishburne and Diane Lane. Zack Snyder is directing from a script written by David S. Goyer.
> 
> Read more at


----------



## hehey (Aug 12, 2013)

Allegedly this movie is in deep shit cause Snyder and Co have 6 months to make this movie from nothing.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 12, 2013)

Bender said:


> And this point here sodomizes the villain of Man Of Steel's for his lack of depth as a villain in comparison to the 70's film Zod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did the bastard who wrote this comment watch the movie? Shitty comment is shitty, it's a shame you brought this argument.





Bender said:


> Also as I said before
> 
> I was at the Chicago comic-con where I was in a room filled with people who called the film complete shit when Stan Lee asked how "Man of Steel" was.



A room filled with DC haters?


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2013)

@Tittynipple

DUDE

There were DC fans in there as well. Just because it's a Marvel panel it doesn't mean that it's going to be comprised of entirely Marvel fans.


Also this guy

does have a point:

[YOUTUBE]OuhIamU0EPI[/YOUTUBE]

So everyone on planet dies while Zod and his other fuck buddies transported elsewhere?

All I hear is bawwwwwwwwwwwww...cuz I'm right.



@Hehey

The film is already is sucksville as they're using Batman to carry the film.

video review elsewise the film sucks cuz of bad camera angles and CGI.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 12, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Well then....


these fucking casuals. 



hehey said:


> Allegedly this movie is in deep shit cause Snyder and Co have 6 months to make this movie from nothing.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 12, 2013)

Wouldn't shock me if they pushed Snyder and Goyer to add Batman. They were talking about ideas for the sequel before this whole Superman & Batman thing came out of nowhere.  Still six months is plenty of time.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 13, 2013)

Its just, I'm sorry Bender but 


That argument is so incoherent it shoots itself in the arse twice. There are any number of valid complaints and criticisms that could be leveled at MoS: wooden acting from Cavill, the disconnect between the first and second acts, dat ending etc instead some numbskull raging about Zod's "lack of depth" is the best you can do?



:rofl


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 13, 2013)

Man of Steel is the best movie of 2013 so far.


Come the fuck at me Bender. Let me bend you over and take care of this for a while.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 13, 2013)

Is DC permanently owned by Warner Bros for life?


----------



## SageMaster (Aug 13, 2013)

Liverbird said:


> not sure if you guys have heard but there have been rumors that WB have offered 50m$ to chris bale to continue as batman



Fuck, I hate that people still want Bale on the role.

His story is over. Having him as Batman would ruin the arc of the Dark Knight trilogy.

I have no idea why the WB studio heads are so stupid at planning a DC movie universe. To be honest, all they have to do is copy Marvel's strategy (that's business for you)


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 13, 2013)

Warner Bros just wants to make a billion or close per movie. They are desperate since they lost good old Harry Potter.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 13, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Man of Steel is the best movie of 2013 so far.
> 
> 
> Come the fuck at me Bender. Let me bend you over and take care of this for a while.




I'm definitely gonna watch this . And yes, it probably the best movie this year.


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 13, 2013)

It was good, but definitely not MOTY.


----------



## Bender (Aug 13, 2013)

@GRIMM

Just the very idea of calling MOTY is hilarious.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah it was movie of the decade.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 13, 2013)

To be honest this year hasn't exactly had masterpieces.


----------



## SageMaster (Aug 13, 2013)

So far, MoS has been my second favorite movie of the year after Pacific Rim.

And I'm a huge Supes fan.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 13, 2013)

you guys don't watch a lot of movies I can tell


----------



## Stunna (Aug 13, 2013)

Para with dat snobbery


----------



## Vice (Aug 13, 2013)

There couldn't possibly be enough dog shit movies to have come out to make Man of Steel the movie of the year. Stop it.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 13, 2013)

Nah, that title belongs to Grown Ups 2.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 13, 2013)

Vice said:


> There couldn't possibly be enough dog shit movies to have come out to make Man of Steel the movie of the year. Stop it.



I never said it was movie of the year but this year overall has been filled with shit movies.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 13, 2013)

this year has had some bad movies but there's been some really great/interesting ones too


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 14, 2013)

> *Bryan Cranston Open To Playing Lex Luthor In ?Batman vs. Superman?*
> 
> With LexCorp logos all over Zack Snyder?s Man of Steel, it?s a pretty safe bet Lex Luthor will play a role in the film?s sequel. That sequel, we now know, will feature Batman and is likely going to be called Batman vs. Superman. Several actors have been mentioned as possibly being up for the role of the evil genius, including Breaking Bad star Bryan Cranston and in a new interview, Cranston suggested he was open to playing the role.
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 14, 2013)

GRIMMM said:


> The best thing about it was the fight scenes though, the destruction. It was all done very well, and the little easter eggs throughout the movie like Lex Corp and Wayne Industries etc.


and awesome music.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 14, 2013)

Lex Luthor doesn't need to be bald. People just seem to hold on that physical trait of Luthor. Luthor's greatest asset is his brain.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't like how they're looking at all these old actors to play characters but Cranston is a great actor and he deserves a big, high profile role coming off of Breaking Bad.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't mind if Cranston or Strong get the role but fans don't consider other good actors just because they don't have the bald look. I think guys like Jason Issacs and Michael C.Hall could deliver strong performances as well. This Lex should be able to not only out think the Man of Steel but be able to match him physically at one point.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 14, 2013)

Vault said:


> He doesn't look like Bruce



neither does Michael Keaton.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 14, 2013)

This was posted but reposting because of relevance.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> The Joker is apparently not the only agent of chaos residing at the home of the Brothers Warner.  It seems the studio brass are just as psychotic.  Everyone knows about the Batman vs. Superman movie that was announced at Comic-Con a few weeks ago.  Zack Snyder & Co. rolled out with their surprise and ever since the ‘net has been buzzing with rumors and speculation.  But what is ACTUALLY going on with the project?  And how did it come to pass that the Man of Steel sequel turned into a team-up film, instead of another stand-alone Superman adventure?
> 
> The answer to the latter query is simple:  It’s what the studio heads want.
> 
> ...







I don't think there has been a single bit of good news to come out about this movie since it was announced, starting with the decision to  bring back  Snyder and Goyer.


----------



## Vault (Aug 14, 2013)

Goyer again? Jesus do WB ever learn?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 14, 2013)

all he does is make them money


----------



## Vault (Aug 14, 2013)

But his absolutely awful. Say what you will about Marvel but at least their films are mostly critics darling. Some could argue they actually want their product to have a certain level of quality at least. WB don't give a darn. Look at MoS they simply said fuck that it's superman now they are shoehorning Bruce in the sequel all to try make a quick buck without proper planning smh.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 14, 2013)

Nolan made them money. Goyer is riding on his coattails. I used to be willing to give Goyer more credit for the Dark Knight stories and even thought of him as a reason why MoS could be good, but the movie thoroughly opened my eyes to what the reality was/is.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 14, 2013)

I know he's awful Vault 

this thread is srs business :<


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 14, 2013)

It's a thread of despair.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 14, 2013)

damn I do hope they get Frank Miller on board. this would be the most unintentionally hilarious comic book movie/cape movie of all time. 

it'll be the "The Room" of superhero movies, but with slightly better acting.


----------



## Vice (Aug 14, 2013)

Orlando Bloom? David Goyer? What the fuck is wrong with Warner Brothers?


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 14, 2013)

Bloom didn't get hired.

I hope.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 14, 2013)

Bloom is Batman?


----------



## Vice (Aug 14, 2013)

From what I hear he is the leading candidate if Bale doesn't return.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 14, 2013)

make it Bloom, WB.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 14, 2013)

I just don't see it....The dude is like 60 pounds at best,  is someone really gonna higher him because of his roles as Will Turner and Legolas? lol, both of those characters relied on weapons to be badass, sword and bow respectively. What the fuck makes them think he could pull off Batman? God , all I keep seeing is his performance in Troy, getting owned by Menelaus.


----------



## Vault (Aug 14, 2013)

Because actors don't hit the gym for film roles right?


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 14, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> This was posted but reposting because of relevance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not shocking at all. WB just wants a movie that can bring them a billion each time it releases like Harry Potter did. Zack Snyder and David Goyer were already talking about their ideas for the sequel and Goyer even said he has a first draft almost finished. All of the sudden WB announces Batman/Superman and everything that Snyder & Goyer are trying to build and built in the first movie is thrown out of the window. They want Batman for the billions. That's pretty much it. The sad part is that each core Justice League member has the potential to become a billion dollar franchise with time. Right now Warner Bros only has one movie in the top ten this year and is not even close to a billion and that movie is Man of Steel and I predict by the end of the year it might not even be in the Top 10. As far as Orlando Bloom goes I don't really care. Do I see him as Batman? Not at all but then again I didn't see Bale as Batman. No one imagined Bale would become this huge and leave such a mark in the DC Universe. He was a great actor that turned into a God in the Dark Knight Trilogy.


----------



## Vice (Aug 14, 2013)

Bale was mediocre as Batman at best. Every villain in the movies easily overshadowed him.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 14, 2013)

Vault said:


> Because actors don't hit the gym for film roles right?



It's not just about  muscle mass , the dude is about 5'10, he's the opposite of a broad shouldered Bruce Wayne or an imposing Batman.

No offense to your opinion if you support this casting ,but the fact they're even looking at this guy for the role is a joke. Frankly , he looks like a bitch.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 14, 2013)

Vice said:


> Bale was mediocre as Batman at best. Every villain in the movies easily overshadowed him.



But he was in the movie. Bale wouldn't be such a "great" Batman without Heath Ledger's performance in the second film. And Tom Hardy did great in the final film.


----------



## Vault (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh no I'm not supporting anything. I think this batman idea is terrible in the first place. But WB gonna WB.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 14, 2013)

If Bloom is Batman I think it will be terrible.. but I will probrally still go see it. Also I didn't really like Tom Hardy's Bane performance.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 14, 2013)

Maybe that article has a lot of misinformation in it.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 14, 2013)

I remember when people though Ledger was a casting mistake and how he was gonna ruin the movie 

I'm not saying Bloom will be great but I'll wait and see the final product before saying anything


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 14, 2013)

At least Bloom wouldn't be some old grizzled Batman in a film universe where a JL sequel wouldn't happen until 2020 at the earliest.


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 14, 2013)

I dislike Bloom as an actor in general, so regardless of how good his performance is, I will more than likely dislike him as Batman anyway.

Shallow and close-minded I know, but sue me.

From what I've read about this movie it seems like it has the potential to be a real mess and quite possibly bomb which would be a real shame. Seems DC just can't catch a break while Marvel are getting praised left, right and centre for their continual release of superhero movies, although they did start sooner than DC putting it all together and merging the stories with one another.



James Bond said:


> Yeah it was movie of the decade.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2013)

SageMaster said:


> So far, MoS has been my second favorite movie of the year after Pacific Rim.
> 
> And I'm a huge Supes fan.



For me Fast and the Furious 6 is Movie of the year. It brought a mediocre franchise back to the top.


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2013)

Vault said:


> Goyer again? Jesus do WB ever learn?



Keep that friend away from my Batman and making Superman full of suck.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 14, 2013)

inb4 bender doesn't realize goyer wrote a bit of batman.


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2013)

@Tittynipple


Awwww isn't that cute?   You're acting like you know da fuck it is you're talking about. So ignorant and desperate for my attention. pek pek

Dear boy, writing Batman (Which is something an 8-year old could do) is a lot different from writing Superman. Moreover, a little bit is different from writing the majority chief.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 14, 2013)

Guys, Bloom's own people are dismissing it. We are in the crazy phase of "OMG CASTING". Take everything with a grain of salt.

Though here's hoping Richard Armitage gets Batman and Idris Elba gets Luthor.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 14, 2013)

Elba as Luthor ?  what


----------



## Vault (Aug 14, 2013)

Elba as batman.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 14, 2013)

he's too old though

why do people want an old Batman, he's perpetually in his early to mid 30's D:


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 14, 2013)

Because people want to see DC fail.


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2013)

Idris Elba as Batman :33


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Elba as Luthor ?  what



Great screen presence, is physically imposing (Much like cartoon and many other versions of Luthor) while still feeling sophisticated. Considering we didn't hear anything about the Luthors in Smallville, he'd make a lot of sense as the Byrne Luthor who comes up from Suicide Slum.



Parallax said:


> he's too old though
> 
> why do people want an old Batman, he's perpetually in his early to mid 30's D:



Who is too old, Richard Armitage? Guy is 41/42. Look at Denzel at 58. Armitage has the acting chops without _looking_ old. I haven't seen any actors who are that much younger be particularly convincing for the role of Batman.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 14, 2013)

I was talking about Elba

I have nothing against a black actor portraying Bruce Wayne

but I do have a problem with an older person portraying Bruce Wayne


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 14, 2013)

Idris Elba should play John Stewart. DC needs to have a Green Lantern that will somehow transition from Hal Jordan to John Stewart that way they use John Stewart for Justice League.


----------



## Vice (Aug 14, 2013)

Bender said:


> Dear boy, writing Batman (Which is something an 8-year old could do)



wut           ?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 14, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I was talking about Elba
> 
> I have nothing against a black actor portraying Bruce Wayne
> 
> but I do have a problem with an older person portraying Bruce Wayne



Ah, sorry. Though Elba is actually younger than Armitage. But I ask again: Who is a better candidate who is significantly younger?



Perverted King said:


> Idris Elba should play John Stewart. DC needs to have a Green Lantern that will somehow transition from Hal Jordan to John Stewart that way they use John Stewart for Justice League.



Eh, I think that's a waste of Elba, personally, and that's probably a place for a younger actor. Luthor can be a bit older because, generally speaking, he is older than Superman.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 15, 2013)

Vice said:


> There couldn't possibly be enough dog shit movies to have come out to make Man of Steel the movie of the year. Stop it.



Vice is an After Earth fan I can tell


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 15, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> Eh, I think that's a waste of Elba, personally, and that's probably a place for a younger actor. Luthor can be a bit older because, generally speaking, he is older than Superman.



No he isn't. He is almost always around the same age; in fact in several backstories he and Clark grew up together. Only the movies (and maybe the John Byrne comics) ever made him older (and _Smallville,_ I guess, but he's still only slightly older in that show).

Superman isn't always portrayed as that young, either.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 15, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> No he isn't. He is almost always around the same age; in fact in several backstories he and Clark grew up together. Only the movies (and maybe the John Byrne comics) ever made him older (and _Smallville,_ I guess, but he's still only slightly older in that show).



The only time he's particularly to the same age is really when they know each other in Smallville, and even then he's typically Clark's senior by a few years or more (Silver Age Luthor was a teen to Superboy's preteen). The original Luthor is portrayed as an older man. In Young Justice, he's the senior by about 10 years and I wouldn't doubt that the Animated Series is similar given his Byrne-esque portrayal there (Considering Birthright didn't come along until 2003, I'm certain that's the case).

So yeah, generally speaking Luthor is almost always the older of the two. By how much can be debated, but he is almost always older.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 15, 2013)

Well, I'm right often enough that I can admit to being wrong. 

You are correct. That was my mistake. He's usually about ten years older.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 15, 2013)

Man of Steel Superman is 33. Lex Luthor can easily be in his early to late 40s.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 15, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> To much action bro. Not enough emotion. Not enough talking and to much punching. Not enough character development but to much fight scenes. Superman Returns had emo Super and no punches and people complained. This movie has a less emo Supes and more action and people complain.



I'm back.

To much action is a lame argument man. It's a superhero movie and the action was mostly saved for the last third of the movie.

Not enough emotion? How so? What about the scene where his powers are going haywire at school? Or when he talks to his dad about the bus incident? It had a lot of emotion.

Not enough talking? Really? I suggest you watch the movie again.

The movie was 75% character development. Showing how Superman got to where he is in the present.

People complain no matter what. I think what people are really thinking, but aren't saying... is that they want the campy happy-go-lucky Superman from the 70's and 80's movies.


----------



## Vice (Aug 15, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Vice is an After Earth fan I can tell



Didn't see it. Didn't want to see it. Man of Steel is still not a movie of the year candidate.


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 16, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> People complain no matter what. I think what people are really thinking, but aren't saying... is that they want the campy happy-go-lucky Superman from the 70's and 80's movies.



If people were really thinking that I'm sure they'd say it, especially on this forum.

EDIT: Superman stamps, check em.

follow the link i guess


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 16, 2013)

What do you make of this?






The Inquisitr said:


> If Christian Bale is slated to return as Batman in Man of Steel 2 (aka Superman vs. Batman), then the folks at Warner Bros. are keeping that information a secret. The rumor mill was in high gear last week when reports surfaced that The Dark Knight Rises star would reprise his role as the Caped Crusader in Zack Snyder?s Man of Steel sequel. Although studios and actors are usually quick to squash these reports, Bale and Warner have been oddly quiet. All of this speculation began with author Vincent Russel?s Beyond Batman: The Unauthorized True Story of Christian Bale and His Dark Knight Dilemma. The 27-page eBook alleged that Christian Bale was being seriously courted for the iconic role of Batman once again. The folks at Entertainment Weekly pointed out that the original conversation was in regards to the proposed Justice League movie Warner Bros. was cooking up. Russel claims to have spoken with someone from Legendary Pictures who said that Bale could easily make upwards of $50 million if he appeared in the movie for even 20 minutes. ?And as anyone who has ever worked with Bale will admit, the actor is incredibly sharp, business savvy, and perceptive. As a result, it seems highly unlikely that Christian Bale will bolt from Batman when the bat signal is still glimmering above the Hollywood sign with such tangible fervor,? Russel wrote. While everyone expected representatives from Warner Bros. or Christian Bale to quickly deny these reports, both camps have been strangely silent. Does this mean that the studio and the actor are discussing the idea? Did all of this speculation bring the parties back to the table? Anything?s possible at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Seems strange both parties stay silent.....usually they'd debunk right away.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 16, 2013)

50 Million for 20 minutes of throat cancer is stupid.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 17, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> What do you make of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or it's literally not worth their time to address, since it's been addressed multiple times already. Read  article for the truth about the whole "$50 Million offer". All hype, no play.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 17, 2013)

Whether or not Bale returns is a win, win situation for me either way.

If he does return, then good we had 3 films to already establish his characteristics and personality, and his detective skills and resourcefulness  in the upcoming two films

if he doesn't then that's also fine with me since I have atleast 9 problems with Bale Batman that don't involve that voice.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 22, 2013)

Thought this thread would be active given the latest info instead of a new one being created to discuss said topic. 

Well time to bring that talk here as well: 



> *Ben Affleck Named 'Batman' For MAN OF STEEL Sequel; WB Announces July 2015 Release Date*
> 
> Ending weeks of speculation, Ben Affleck has been set to star as Batman, a.k.a. Bruce Wayne. Affleck and filmmaker Zack Snyder will create an entirely new incarnation of the character in Snyder’s as-yet-untitled project—bringing Batman and Superman together for the first time on the big screen and continuing the director’s vision of their universe, which he established in “Man of Steel.” The announcement was made today by Greg Silverman, President, Creative Development and Worldwide Production, and Sue Kroll, President, Worldwide Marketing and International Distribution, Warner Bros. Pictures. The film is slated to open on *July 17, 2015.*
> 
> ...




To say I am very perplexed and taken back by this would be an understatement.


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2013)

I actually like this decision it came out of nowhere simce he declined to direct JL

He has the look and he acting chops

Argo and The Town were AMAZING

He needs to work on his bulk and combat training


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

July 17, 2015 huh? off to a bad start already.

2015 is slated to be the biggest tentpole movie year in HISTORY. July 17 is on the ass end of the summer block buster season.

this movie will get creamed by Star Wars, Avengers 2 and the billion other huge movies coming out.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 23, 2013)

July 17 is a week after Pirates of the Carribean and a week before Smurfs 3. I don't think Smurfs 3 can't stop this movie plus Sony will seriously reconsider moving it now. Now releasing it a week after POTC might not be a good idea.

I don't mind Affleck. He's acting has improved a ton since Daredevil and this movie has TWO DIRECTORS. This could be great for WB.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> July 17, 2015 huh? off to a bad start already.
> 
> 2015 is slated to be the biggest tentpole movie year in HISTORY. July 17 is on the ass end of the summer block buster season.
> 
> this movie will get creamed by Star Wars, Avengers 2 and the billion other huge movies coming out.



Well, it's work out for just about every summer blockbuster they've had save for _Pacific Rim_. That's the Warner Brothers spot, where they generally put their big movies that end up having legs into October because August is a dumping ground month.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

George clooney was the perfect batman/bruce wayne and dc wasted him.


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2013)

Clooney wasn't that good imo


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

Legend said:


> Clooney wasn't that good imo



He was good for what he had to work with.


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2013)

That entire movie was a abomination clooney was a great Bruce


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> Well, it's work out for just about every summer blockbuster they've had save for _Pacific Rim_. That's the Warner Brothers spot, where they generally put their big movies that end up having legs into October because August is a dumping ground month.




Independence Day 2, Terminator 5 and Pirates 5, Finding the Fish 2 (the fish one particularly) may take a big chunk out of this questionable production.

if it's a good movie it'll be safe, if it's bad (as a Batman vs. Superman movie can very easily be) it will be cannibalized. Goyer and Snyder better step it up cuz the Affleck news will not sit well with the geeks.

Either way, pray Star Wars decides not to debut in the Summer otherwise everything not named Avengers is fucked.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> Independence Day 2, Terminator 5 and Pirates 5, Finding the Fish 2 (the fish one particularly) may take a big chunk out of this questionable production.
> 
> if it's a good movie it'll be safe, if it's bad (as a Batman vs. Superman movie can very easily be) it will be cannibalized. Goyer and Snyder better step it up cuz the Affleck news will not sit well with the geeks.
> 
> Either way, pray Star Wars decides not to debut in the Summer otherwise everything not named Avengers is fucked.



Eh, not really. Disney might well move Star Wars back considering they are probably more at risk if taking a chunk out of Avengers than out of Supes/Bats (especially considering the traditional Star Wars celebration day is May 4th).

But frankly, I don't see much risk to either movie. Avengers is early enough that most of the big stuff won't affect it. Supes/Bats is late enough that nothing big will affect it, either _Independence Day 2_ will be on July 3rd, so that's two weeks afterwards. Unless it turns out to be fantastic, I doubt it's going to affect opening day much. _The Terminator_? It's not going to be a blip.

The only thing that's going to cause trouble (if it does at all) will be Pirates 5. And I'm not sure how damaged that franchise is after the last two movies.

Finding the Fish? Are you talking Finding Dory, the Pixar movie? The one that comes out in _*November?*_


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

it's a dirty business and the mouse owns both properties now, if he wants to flex his muscle on Warner Bros. he may drop that Star Destroyer mid July just for shits and giggles.

that would be too wicked though, Disney would never do something like that.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> it's a dirty business and the mouse owns both properties now, if he wants to flex his muscle on Warner Bros. he may drop that Star Destroyer mid July just for shits and giggles.
> 
> that would be too wicked though, Disney would never do something like that.



They didn't pay a shit-ton of money to risk their brand new franchise, especially when it may well be a larger money-printer than Marvel when it comes to merchandise.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 23, 2013)

CBM.com said:


> "El Mayimbe just dropped some new details on the Schmoes Know Podcast. It seems Detroit, Michigan may actually double for Gotham City, while a WB favorite locale of Morocco is also being scouted. He also suggests that *our new Batman may direct himself in the next round of solo Bat-flicks!*"
> 
> 
> Will The Motor City sub for Gotham City? That's the rumor according to Latino Review's El Mayimbe, who just dropped his latest scoop on the Schmoes Know Podcast. Nothing is set in stone of course, but he reckons Warner Bros. are scouting shooting locations in Detroit for the sequel to Man Of Steel, which we now know will star Ben Affleck as Batman. Plus, they may also be looking at Morocco, where WB have shot several movies in the past -- including Christopher Nolan's Inception. What scenes in the sequel could take director Zack Snyder and co. out to that desert location? Well, it's all speculation for now of course, but lets hear your theories below. Oh, and Mayimbe also suggested that Affleck might be lined up to direct -- not Justice League which seems set to have Zack Snyder at the helm -- but future solo Batman flicks!




Hmm.....would be cool to see his take.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2013)

I recall Clooney saying in an interview that he went home and drank continuously  everyday after shooting his scenes in B&R because of how terrible he felt during filming.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 23, 2013)

>Ben Affleck directing Batman
>Batman for best movie at the Oscars

every Batfans dream. meanwhile solo Superman movies will sweep the MTV Movie Awards.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2013)

I find it hilarious that just a few months ago we were referring to Ben Affleck as one of the best things to ever happen to hollywood but now that he's replacing Bale as Batman.....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 23, 2013)

fuck Affleck I say


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 23, 2013)

It could have been worse guys....


way worse.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> >Ben Affleck directing Batman
> >Batman for best movie at the Oscars
> 
> every Batfans dream. meanwhile solo Superman movies will sweep the MTV Movie Awards.



Affleck is a legit director; "troubled" actor...maybe his talent will balance out considering Batman himself just needs to not be a giggling schoolgirl (like his Daredevil)

Now as long as Goyer and Snyder have their septic talons injected into the anus of Superman it is forever doomed to be Boring Shit Banal...but hey, look at dose effects :droooooooooooool:


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> I recall Clooney saying in an interview that he went home and drank continuously  everyday after shooting his scenes in B&R because of how terrible he felt during filming.



Clooney also said that he cried at the premiere because he felt like he killed a great franchise.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 23, 2013)

Do people even realize that Affleck also starred in those spectacular films he's directed??  it's been ten years , the dude has gotten wayy better.  So it's not the acting I'm worried about , but more of a dedication to the role.

His good friend , Kevin Smith will no doubt stuff his mailbox with Batman comics for studying purposes and inspiration, most likely issues focusing on Bats' deductive reasoning , and his almost genius intellect, but will he read them?

WB will be sure to get him in the Gym to bulk up , but will he go the extra mile and take a god damn Martial Arts lesson? or Train with a legit master? No more elbows & forearms, please.

Last but probably most importantly , will he try to imitate that horrible voice of Bale's? , or actually try to revolutionize Batvoice on film?

These things I have said will make or break Affleck as Batman.

Also, considering his stance & comments made about the Superhero genre after Daredevil, the only possible reason he's taking this role is for  redemption  and because he'll be the one directing the franchise next, maybe even JLA like rumored earlier, which I have no problem with.


----------



## Vault (Aug 23, 2013)

Batman? 
Almost genius intellect?

ck


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

Vault said:


> Batman?
> Almost genius intellect?
> 
> ck



And with him, we can already cast Damien!


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 23, 2013)

Ahh, poor Bale generation Bat fans, Lucious Fox wasn't always his brain , despite what Nolan wants you to think.

Which is another thing that pisses me off about the TDKR, the entire trilogy  he's been consulting with Fox on pretty much all of his tech, who couldn't fix the Auto pilot, but all of a sudden Bruce can? meh.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

if only george waited


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Vault (Aug 23, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> Ahh, poor Bale generation Bat fans, Lucious Fox wasn't always his brain , despite what Nolan wants you to think.
> 
> Which is another thing that pisses me off about the TDKR, the entire trilogy  he's been consulting with Fox on pretty much all of his tech, who couldn't fix the Auto pilot, but all of a sudden Bruce can? meh.



Is that aimed at me:?


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 23, 2013)

If you want it, you got it. Dripping like water.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> It could have been worse guys....
> 
> 
> *way worse*.





Vault said:


> ck





Guy Gardner said:


> And with him, we can already cast Damien!



this is why the internet is such a special place...


----------



## Vault (Aug 23, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> If you want it, you got it. Dripping like water.



Cute               .


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> If you want it, you got it. Dripping like water.



he was being sarcastic...everyone knows Batman can develop an anti-spray for ANYTHING in under 2 issues (1 issue when it's not a major crossover event).

In this panel he even laces his boots with anti-god spray. No one argues the Bat-tellect.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 23, 2013)

> *Why Ben Affleck Said Yes To BATMAN; Has Also Been Signed Up For "Multiple" Other Movies*
> 
> The Hollywood Reporter have posted a very informative editorial on what it was that led Ben Affleck to say yes to playing the Caped Crusader in Zack Snyder's 2015 Man of Steel follow-up. As you'll see from the excerpt below, Ryan Gosling seemingly turned down the role and it took an awful lot of convincing to get The Town and Argo star agree to taking on the role. However, perhaps the biggest revelation is that the critically acclaimed actor and director has signed a multi-picture deal and that he also declined to direct and star in Fox's Daredevil reboot. If the Batman vs. Superman movie works, expect to see Affleck once again don the cape and cowl for a Justice League movie too!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Perverted King (Aug 23, 2013)

Henry Cavill as Superman/Clark Kent
Ben Affleck as Batman/Bruce Wayne
Amy Adams as Lois Lane
Mark Strong/Brian Cranston as Lex Luthor
Diana Lane as Martha Kent
Laurence Fishburne as Perry White

That's a pretty solid cast right there.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't know man, NF tells me it's a horrible cast so it has to be.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2013)

There really isn't anything that has to be taken care of in the sequel except for Luthor turning the public against Clark which the first one built up to.


----------



## Shade (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 24, 2013)

just for reference: the smoldering ruins you see in the background are actually the left over collateral damage Superman caused in MoS...he just hasn't bothered to save any of those people in the burning buildings yet. Too busy with his hair perhaps...


----------



## Shade (Aug 24, 2013)

Heh, might as well be. I used the image of Gotham in ruins from TDKR but it would be just as bad if Supes were to let loose there. We all know Snyder!Supes has no aversion to collateral damage.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 24, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> just for reference: the smoldering ruins you see in the background are actually the left over collateral damage Superman caused in MoS...he just hasn't bothered to save any of those people in the burning buildings yet. Too busy with his hair perhaps...



Except Zod was the one who caused all the collateral damage.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 24, 2013)

I still hope and pray that Affleck gets the directorial gig instead. Just up and Bat-kick Snyder out of the chair.


"I am darkness, I am the night. I AM THE DIRECTOR"


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes man yes

Oh man

This guy will have so much screen presence Affleck's cardboard persona will be covered up straight away.

I'm changing my stance. I'm bandwagoning on the convo now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2013)

I hope Lex turns Superman into a meth addict sooooo much.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 24, 2013)

At least they picked a good actor to play lex but still why Ben assfflect as batman


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 24, 2013)

Bryan Cranston is in Godzilla.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 24, 2013)

Lex for 6 films, maybe 10 ?

Affleck for 13 Batmans ?


Mother of God ..


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 24, 2013)

There is no possibly way for any of that.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 24, 2013)

That Bryan Cranston rumor is bollox (unfortunately). It originated from Cosmicbooknews. I hope it happens though.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 24, 2013)

He's in the new Godzilla.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 24, 2013)

And        ?


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 24, 2013)

He stated that he's cooling down afterwards and doing theatre in interviews.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 24, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Lex for 6 films, maybe 10 ?
> 
> Affleck for 13 Batmans ?
> 
> ...



13 *appearances*. Basically we are going to see a lot of cameos, secondary appearances, and maybe a movie or two. I'm guessing if the Luthor rumor turns out to be true, it's the same deal.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 24, 2013)

Gabe said:


> At least they picked a good actor to play lex but still why Ben assfflect as batman



Because he's a good actor?

But yeah whats next? Mr. Mom as Batman....oh wait


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 24, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> 13 *appearances*. Basically we are going to see a lot of cameos, secondary appearances, and maybe a movie or two. I'm guessing if the Luthor rumor turns out to be true, it's the same deal.


you still need 13 *different* movies for that 

I can barely see 1 JL happening at this point


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm going to be completely honest; if Bryan Cranston becomes Luthor, I'm in. He's a fantastic actor, he can pull off Lex Luthor persona perfectly. I wish the movie was in the better hands, I could even daresay he'd make the Joker of this decade. But Goyder duo would probably diminish the part, meh so I can only say he'd become the second best movie adaptation villain (yea even better than Loki). 

He's just...perfect for the role. I'd go to movie only for him.

And as for Batfleck, I won't judge him until I see the trailers. I'm just mad they reboot Batman_ this quick_.



TittyNipple said:


> He stated that he's cooling down afterwards and doing theatre in interviews.



And Ben Affleck said he would never become a comic book hero again. We know how that turned out...


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 24, 2013)

Ben is the best chance they have at getting Cranston.  So yea, all of you who are pro Walter White , yet diss Ben's casting better recognize.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 24, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> He stated that he's cooling down afterwards and doing theatre in interviews.


Hopefully those are just negotiating tactics.


----------



## teddy (Aug 24, 2013)

Yeah...you know what? i'll have some faith in ben's performance. i honestly think he wants to redeem himself a bit of his role as daredevil, so i'll go ahead and get behind him.

it's the movie and script itself i'm worried about


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 24, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Hopefully those are just negotiating tactics.



Yup, there is also this;





> Rumored to be a top choice for the role in Warner Bros.' hotly anticipated Superman/Batman team-up film, Breaking Bad star Bryan Cranston briefly comments on his interest in playing the villainous Lex Luthor.
> 
> Last week, the first casting rumors surfaced for the role of Lex Luthor in Warner Bros.' Batman/Superman movie. While it hasn't been confirmed that the character will feature in the Man Of Steel follow-up, it seems likely considering that he was heavily referenced in the first movie. Breaking Bad's Bryan Cranston was linked to the role at first, while Green Lantern's Mark Strong hinted that he was at least in the running. *Now, Cranston briefly shares his interest in portraying Luthor while speaking with Metro. "Give me a call. I like Lex Luthor. I think he’s misunderstood. He’s a loveable, sweet man." *Do you want to see him as the next Lex Luthor? If not, then who?
> 
> Set to begin filming early next year (reportedly in Toronto) for a Summer 2015 release, Warner Bros.' untitled Batman/Superman movie currently stars Henry Cavill, Amy Adams, Laurence Fishburne and Diane Lane. The new Bruce Wayne/Batman has yet to be cast. Zack Snyder is directing from a script written by David S. Goyer.



At the moment, who the fuck knows?


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 24, 2013)

>Luthor

>Sweet Man

>


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 24, 2013)

Fuck this Batfleck shit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 24, 2013)

Bat Affleck


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 24, 2013)

Just watched Man Of Steel.......I fucking loved it.


I dunno what some of you have been bitching about.

Clark Killed someone? Oh nooooo ;__;  pfft >.>


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 24, 2013)

Anyone who bitch about Supes killing someone never picked up a Supes comic in their life.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 24, 2013)

I liked the  Parallels between Zod and Clark.

You have one guy who tries to adapt to the world, then on the other side of things, a man who wants the world to adapt to him, by force if  necessary.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 24, 2013)

MoS was fucking phenomenal.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 24, 2013)

Let's not get ahead of ourselves here. MoS was entertaining and all, but 'phenomenal'?


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 24, 2013)

R.I.P victims of Superman's recklessness...I always wonder what happened to the thousands trapped under the rubble of the many toppled sky scrapers. Did Clark bother to rescue anyone (I know he was taught to not give a darn about people by Pa Kent, but c'mon) before buying his hipster glasses and showing up for work at the Planet?

'cuz not for nothing, if that shit went down in the real world (as they like to portray this new universe) Superman would be public enemy number #1...we'd be launching nukes towards the arctic circle and his fortress of masturbation to the point that the fucking Earth would spin off its axis.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 24, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Let's not get ahead of ourselves here. MoS was entertaining and all, but 'phenomenal'?



Yes, phenomenal

I have an opinion.

And an onion.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 24, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> *R.I.P victims of Superman's recklessness...*I always wonder what happened to the thousands trapped under the rubble of the many toppled sky scrapers. Did Clark bother to rescue anyone (I know he was taught to not give a darn about people by Pa Kent, but c'mon) before buying his hipster glasses and showing up for work at the Planet?
> 
> 'cuz not for nothing, if that shit went down in the real world (as they like to portray this new universe) Superman would be public enemy number #1...we'd be launching nukes towards the arctic circle and his fortress of masturbation to the point that the fucking Earth would spin off its axis.



In what way was he reckless? In what way was it his fault for being thrown through city blocks and skyscrapers like a baseball?


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 24, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> In what way was he reckless? In what way was it his fault for being thrown through city blocks and skyscrapers like a baseball?



if Zod was chasing him he could flown to a field (we got plenty of empty space in 'Murica).

if he was chasing Zod he could have punched him away from Metropolis. Hell, Zod didn't even learn to use his powers till the very end.

And all that aside, fine, shit happened, Metropolis had a Kryptonian nuke dropped on it...ok, we deal... but this spandex wearing friend didn't even get one fucking heroic scene of saving someone from all the shit he himself helped cause.

Superman saving people is what makes him Superman. 

Nope, instead, after the worst catastrophe in human history we end the story with Clark fucking Kent showing up to work with his shit eating grin and Lois Lane's coy little smile.

Fuck that shit son; the goddamned earth was nearly anally raped by a rogue alien species during it's first contact...can I get a little fucking acknowledgement here Goyer?


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 24, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> if Zod was chasing him he could flown to a field (we got plenty of empty space in 'Murica).
> 
> if he was chasing Zod he could have punched him away from Metropolis. Hell, Zod didn't even learn to use his powers till the very end.
> 
> ...



1. All the collateral damage was done by Zod so how is Clark responsible?

2. If Superman tried to flee from the city that would be an incredibly stupid thing to do since the whole purpose of the fight was to stop Zod from killing anymore humans and Superman tried to lead Zod out of the city, Zod would simply kill more humans to lure SUperman back, the whole point of the final fight that Zod had was that he wanted to kill as many humans as possible out of spite

3. I guess preventing the deaths of a family in addition to preventing the whole world's destruction (twice) doesn't constitute as saving anyone.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 24, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> I guess preventing the deaths of a family in addition to preventing the whole world's destruction (twice) doesn't constitute as saving anyone.




all of which could have been prevented simply by: "_You Zod, bro, I know my Kryp-dad was kind of a dick who caused the extinction of a 100,000 years worth of life and culture...but I didn't know I had the genetic codex with me until like 5 minutes ago. Here, you take it and rebuild our people with it. By the way, these Earth guys are primitive but they're still learning you know? I'm gonna help them. Oh, you have terra-forming technology? Well, there is this really cool planet, we call it mars, that place is the bomb yo', and you won't even have to kill billions to get it! Here's the codex, stop by sometime, my mom makes a mean apple pie_." 

THE END


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 24, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> all of which could have been prevented simply by: "_You Zod, bro, I know my Kryp-dad was kind of a dick who caused the extinction of a 100,000 years worth of life and culture...but I didn't know I had the genetic codex with me until like 5 minutes ago. Here, you take it and rebuild our people with it. By the way, these Earth guys are primitive but they're still learning you know? I'm gonna help them. Oh, you have terra-forming technology? Well, there is this really cool planet, we call it mars, that place is the bomb yo', and you won't even have to kill billions to get it! Here's the codex, stop by sometime, my mom makes a mean apple pie_."
> 
> THE END



The planet has to be suitable for terra-forming.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> all of which could have been prevented simply by: "_You Zod, bro, I know my Kryp-dad was kind of a dick who caused the extinction of a 100,000 years worth of life and culture...but I didn't know I had the genetic codex with me until like 5 minutes ago. Here, you take it and rebuild our people with it. By the way, these Earth guys are primitive but they're still learning you know? I'm gonna help them. Oh, you have terra-forming technology? Well, there is this really cool planet, we call it mars, that place is the bomb yo', and you won't even have to kill billions to get it! Here's the codex, stop by sometime, my mom makes a mean apple pie_."
> 
> THE END



Superman didn't know that he had the Codex until _after_ Zod had tortured him, threatened his mother, and _told him_ about his plans to terraform the planet and exterminate the human race, which he clearly intended from the beginning. When Zod found out that Clark _was_ the Codex, his first question was "Does Kal need to be alive for us to extract it from him?", and was glad the answer was no because he _wanted_ to kill Superman. In-between this Clark fought Zod's war criminal underling Faora who mocked him for protecting the human race and told him that their plans to exterminate humanity would inevitably succeed.

Basically, your version of events seems to hinge on Zod not being the murderous, egotistical maniac that he is and always has been in every single version of his story, ever (this is actually one of the nicer versions of his character). Not to mention you think he is blind not to have noticed that Earth isn't the only planet in that solar system. Zod didn't care about anyone or anything but the Krypton of his imagination; Earth is bigger than Mars, and if he takes Earth then Mars and the whole Solar System is his anyway. Humans are a complete non-factor 

And Jor-El wasn't a dick. The planet was dying (not his fault- he had been warning people about it for ages, but was ignored) and he sent the Codex away to keep it out of the hands of Zod, who had just tried to take over the planet, murdered an unarmed man and announced his intentions to start deciding who lives and who dies. He had minutes to save his and the Codex from falling into the hands of a planetary conqueror and only slightly longer before the planet exploded, with no way to save anyone else since nobody would listen to him and space travel was illegal. 

Seriously, you were watching a different movie. Stop blaming Superman and his dad for Zod and his gang being dangerous and crazy. Nothing you said would have worked on him.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 24, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Superman didn't know that he had the Codex until _after_ Zod had tortured him, threatened his mother, and _told him_ about his plans to terraform the planet and exterminate the human race, which he clearly intended from the beginning. When Zod found out that Clark _was_ the Codex, his first question was "Does Kal need to be alive for us to extract it from him?", and was glad the answer was no because he _wanted_ to kill Superman. In-between this Clark fought Zod's war criminal underling Faora who mocked him for protecting the human race and told him that their plans to exterminate humanity would inevitably succeed.
> 
> Basically, your version of events seems to hinge on Zod not being the murderous, egotistical maniac that he is and always has been in every single version of his story, ever (this is actually one of the nicer versions of his character). Not to mention you think he is blind not to have noticed that Earth isn't the only planet in that solar system. Zod didn't care about anyone or anything but the Krypton of his imagination; Earth is bigger than Mars, and if he takes Earth then Mars and the whole Solar System is his anyway. Humans are a complete non-factor
> 
> ...



Pretty much this. Like Superman said General Zod and his people did not care for sharing the planet with humans and he didn't care about sacrificing them to complete his plans. Not to mention the Kryptonians were really low on resources and is possible that Earth was easier to terraform as it was said by Jor-El they looked for "suitable" planets to inhabit so not every planet could be terraformed or would end up like Krypton.  Not to mention General Zod probably knew that humans might have some weapons that could hurt them and by human nature the government would instantly nuke Mars or Venus knowing that there is a race of super powered beings with sound/light speed and can lift easily hundred of tons like they were throwing a softball as neighbors. General Zod couldn't take that chance as he probably saw the humans as dangerous as the Thanagarians and other races that Krypton has probably faced in the past since the council mentioned that they have had experiences with other races.

That being said General Zod had a pretty large crew on his ship. Why did he needed to terraform? His team alone could have killed Superman and take over the planet in a matter of days. They could have use the remaining humans as slaves to rebuild Earth as the new Krypton.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 24, 2013)

Only thing I don't understand is how people give Clark shit for killing Zod.

Was on another site and someone actually said that Batman should confront Superman about his actions in the first movie, the caused destruction to Metropolis  (get this) and *Killing Zod*. (don't get that)

Can someone who thought he shouldn't have killed him explain to me what else Clark was supposed to do? He was gonna fry a family into fried fish , Zod was man handling Clark, (Faora too, bitch was BAD) being the superior fighter as a seasoned General of Krypton, and this is all before Zod even truly got the chance to master his powers on the same level as Clark. Supes had to make his play once he had Zod in such a compromising position, I saw it as a now or never, because once Zod  became aware of the Sun's strengthening properties, it woulda been game over for earth.


I can guarantee that if he had just sat there and let Zod laser that family , most of you would have been even more outraged & lost your shit.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't care that Supes killed Zod. His doing so was a logical move.

I'm just sayin'

that scenario was pretty contrived


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 24, 2013)

Raging Boner got banned before, let him be.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 25, 2013)

As hundreds of thousands of people are trapped under the rubble, screaming for help, Superman did the obvious right thing and madeout with Lois Lane.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Its not LuthorCorp, its the much catchier LexCorp. 

LuthorCorp was only in _Smallville,_ and that's because it was founded by Lionel.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 25, 2013)

Lex Luthor, savior of mankind


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 25, 2013)

crying at perfection of this casting.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 25, 2013)

Wait so is he officially lex or not?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 25, 2013)

From what I read on other sites, WB is waiting for Breaking Bad to end so the announcement can involve in the wave that goes with it.

It's pretty much done deal, just not official yet.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 25, 2013)

Bryan Cranston should be Commissioner Gordon, not Lex Luthor.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 25, 2013)

He'd slay in both roles, it doesn't matter to me. But Luthor is the bigger name so I kind of root for that.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah both would be great for him.



~Avant~ said:


> Wait so is he officially lex or not?


It's not official at all, or even real for that matter. The rumor originated on a site called Cosmic Book News, who have never been right about anything pretty much and regularly rumormonger. They're the ones who reported a bunch of bullshit about DC's plans, none of which have turned out to be true.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 25, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Yeah both would be great for him.
> 
> 
> It's not official at all, or even real for that matter. The rumor originated on a site called Cosmic Book News, who have never been right about anything pretty much and regularly rumormonger. They're the ones who reported a bunch of bullshit about DC's plans, none of which have turned out to be true.



What!? You're telling me there's still no Green Lantern 2 planned for summer of 2013?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2013)

I hope Superman breaks and humiliates the Batman.  Would be epic!


----------



## James Bond (Aug 26, 2013)

"I am the one Kryptonian who beat you"


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 26, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> Bryan Cranston should be Commissioner Gordon, not Lex Luthor.



i want some one around Super Man age to play  Lex Luthor.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2013)

Tom Hardy should play Lex.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2013)

Giancarlo Esposito should play Brown Lex.


----------



## Vault (Aug 26, 2013)

We need black lex. 

We all know in the cartoon du was a brother.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2013)

Brown Lex to meet White Lex.

Form a Bright Lex.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 26, 2013)

Cool fan made trailer with Affleck as Batman and Cranston as Lex.

[youtube]U4U4he3GgC4[/youtube]

My Cranston as Lex boner can't get harder. Needs to happen. 

"Maybe he flew too close the sun"

If they don't use this line in the movie


----------



## James Bond (Aug 26, 2013)

That is pretty boss acctually and that "maybe he flew too close to the sun" line is genius.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 26, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I hope Superman breaks and humiliates the Batman.  Would be epic!



>Implying Supes stands a chance against batnipotence


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 26, 2013)

Still hyped for World's Finest


----------



## James Bond (Aug 26, 2013)

The only instance of Superman ever losing to Batman in a direct encounter is a non canon incident where Batman had years of prep and three other heroes helping him. In canon content, Batman's had all kinds of amps and still lost to Superman every time.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 26, 2013)

James Bond said:


> The only instance of Superman ever losing to Batman in a direct encounter is a non canon incident where Batman had years of prep and three other heroes helping him. In canon content, Batman's had all kinds of amps and still lost to Superman every time.



I know, it was a joke.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 26, 2013)

Supes beat Capt Marvel and Wondy and I don't give a damn about his stats those two should obliterate Supes easily for fuck sake Wondy fights Ares a Skyfather who would make Odin cream his pants ( @Vault Odin rules one realm while Ares rules two plus wield god wave better than Wondy which is direct power from the source)


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 26, 2013)

Guess its official now


----------



## Vault (Aug 26, 2013)

You had to mention me because you knew I was coming for you Huey.  

But I agree with you, God Wave Ares is no joke


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 26, 2013)

Cranston as Lex is a win. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Vault (Aug 26, 2013)

Still hurt Brolin wasn't cast as Wayne


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2013)

Bryan is in Godzilla.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 26, 2013)

Just saying "he's in Godzilla" isn't going to make people get your point.



godzillafan430 said:


> Guess its official now


These websites are fucking retarded. Mission accomplished by Cosmic Book News.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 26, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Guess its official now


Their source is cosmic book news, so it's not official yet.

In any case I like the idea of Ryan as Lex.

Although I would prefer seeing Mark Strong in the role.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 26, 2013)

I mean, I know that this is Cosmic Book News... but now that legit places are carrying it, it makes me feel like they may well have confirmation themselves. Remember when Orlando Bloom was supposedly in the lead, and his agent instantly tamped down those rumors? Nothing from Cranston yet, and he's shown interest. Perhaps there isn't a deal yet... but it feels like this might be a "broken clock" case.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 27, 2013)

I like Brian Cranston but he is very old. He fits better as Hugo Strange in my opinion.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 27, 2013)

I posted in other thread but the rumours are around before CBR and it was even listed as a blind item from a reliable source. All CBR did was adding stupid numbers and mashing up all rumours.

So I think it's done deal but we should wait for Breaking Bad's finale.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 27, 2013)

Only thing that ever reported in regards to Cranston being Lex was when Cranston was asked would he like to play Lex and he said he wouldn't mind and he liked the character. Everything else came from Cosmic Book News.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm talking about the blind item that was posted a month ago before Cosmic.

Anyways, I hope this is true. If not then whatever.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 27, 2013)

It's not official. It isn't even on any actually legitimate sites or magazines etc yet.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 27, 2013)

I haven't seen BB yet, but google shows me that Bryan Cranston seems/looks a little too old for Lex


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 27, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> It's not official. It isn't even on any actually legitimate sites or magazines etc yet.



Official places are carrying the story though. Short of WB issuing a statement in the next week or not it's going to be safe to assume it's Cranston. If the story didn't have legs Rolling Stone and E! wouldn't be carrying it.



Fluttershy said:


> I haven't seen BB yet, but google shows me that Bryan Cranston seems/looks a little too old for Lex



Makeup. His forehead might be too wrinkled but they can somewhat cover that up. He's great for the role, that fake trailer with him showcases why he would be a good casting.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't mind Luthor being old. Him being younger isn't really a requirement or important aspect of the character...he's just always portrayed that way. If anything him being old makes more sense.

And...lol I had an interesting idea. I think it would be cool if Lex started out with hair, but was diagnosed with cancer because of exposure he suffered to Zod's terraforming, so he has to shave his hair off due to the chemotherapy. Would be a nice nod to Cranston's role in Breaking Bad (although I guess this whole thing may typecast him). Would also give Lex more of a personal reason to hate and not trust aliens/Kryptonians like Superman.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 27, 2013)

SoulTaker said:


> Official places are carrying the story though. Short of WB issuing a statement in the next week or not it's going to be safe to assume it's Cranston. If the story didn't have legs Rolling Stone and E! wouldn't be carrying it.


A lot of 'geek' sites are citing and sourcing each other. Or other sites that aren't geek sites are using geek sites as their source.

If it was officially announced you would find it on international news sites and we would see statements from warner brothers executives and Snyder himself.

It maybe true, but there is no official confirmation yet.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 27, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I haven't seen BB yet, but google shows me that Bryan Cranston seems/looks a little too old for Lex



Doesn't matter if Jeff Bridges can play Obidiah Stane, Bryan Cranston can pull off Lex Luthor.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 28, 2013)

A supposedly leaked casting call says Detroit will be used as Gotham.



> Syncopy and Atlas Entertainment in association with DC Entertainment and Batfilm Productions are now in pre-production on the Warner Bros. Pictures action adventure sci-fi feature film "Man of Steel 2". This is the current working title of the film. Two tentative titles for the new film were suggested by the writer - "Batman vs. Superman" or "Superman vs. Batman". Studio-level casting is underway for the lead roles in the film. Additional casting will take place at a later date with an independent contracted casting director. The stand-ins for the lead actors, as well as general extras and featured background actors will be cast throughout production in the locations where filming will take place. Detroit is being touted as the location that will stand-in for Gotham City. Additional locations will be Toronto, and Morocco. "Man of Steel 2" will feature Superman and Batman meeting for the first time in a cinematic format. Principal photography is said to be starting in early 2014.
> 
> Starring in "Man of Steel 2" is Teen Choice Awards winner Henry Cavill playing the role of Clark Kent/Superman, the last son of Krypton. Cavill is reprising his role from "Man of Steel". He is currently set play the role of Napoleon Solo opposite Armie Hammer in the Warner Bros. Pictures film "The Man from U.N.C.L.E." beginning September 7th. Two-time Academy Award winner Ben Affleck has joined the cast and will play the role of Bruce Wayne/Batman. Affleck will first star in the 20th Century Fox thriller feature film "Gone Girl" beginning mid-October, 2013. Also starring in "Man of Steel 2" is four-time Academy Award nominee Amy Adams as Lois Lane, Academy Award nominee Laurence Fishburne as Perry White, and Academy Award nominee Diane Lane as Martha Kent.
> 
> ...


Link removed


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 28, 2013)

Not bad. It seems they have a nice filming plan set up. I'm interested to see how Snyder will film Batman. Some people already assume he will do it Watchmen style.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 28, 2013)

A fan trailer to get a glimpse of how it might look like

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4U4he3GgC4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 28, 2013)

I can live with it


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2013)

I need to rewatch The Dark Knight Rises.  Maybe it's better than I think it is?


----------



## James Bond (Aug 28, 2013)

I watched Jurassic Park last night, timeless classic with a link to my childhood.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 28, 2013)

*Bryan Cranston Has NOT Been Cast As Lex Luthor In MOS 2...At least, Not Yet!*

With the amount of attention and coverage this "rumor" has been getting, we thought it best to set the record straight. There has been some talk of the Breaking Bad actor being up for the role, but it's far from anything official..



> So we don't make it a habit of naming and shaming other sites or blogs that might post the occasional rumor (we do ourselves after all!) however unsubstantiated...but flat out lies? A certain fansite (which we still won't name or link to, any search for Cranston/Luthor will unearth it) routinely posts...well, complete horseshit for hits. Sometimes -- as in this case -- they expand on an existing rumor, and others it's incredibly outlandish garbage, plucked from thin air -- Matt Damon being in talks for Aquaman etc. Anyway, these guys ran with "Bryan Cranston Officially Cast As Lex Luthor In Man Of Steel 2", and many sites picked it up because there were already whispers of it out there.* Latino Review's El Mayimbe hinted as much on Twitter, and then the actor himself didn't even debunk it when asked about the possibility. So yes, it is entirely possible that Cranston is or will be in talks for the role*, but until you read that on a trade, or we get some more info on it from a TRUSTED fan source, don't believe a word. Updates if and when they come in.



I knew Cosmic was horseshit but I also started to believe it because of the blind items posted by El Mayimbe a month ago. So I'm not giving up!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2013)

Cranston was great as Gordon in Year One.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 28, 2013)

He'd be wasted as Gordon imho. He was great, yes but I think he can do better.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2013)

I like the idea of Batman having some sort of device (maybe just kryptonite) that allows him to fight on par with Superman.  And he does fight him as an equal a couple of times.  I would also have the League of Shadows in the background; quietly gathering their strength.  Batman's device is stolen by Lady Shiva (acting as the primary representative for the League of Shadows).  Batman and Superman establish an uneasy alliance and are forced to work together to defeat her and her army.

I would also have Lex involved with the League somehow.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 28, 2013)

Superman has the brawn, Batman has the brains. It would be unfair if there was something that allowed Batman to fight on par with Superman as Bats would win due to his higher intellect/knowledge of martial arts.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2013)

He needs something to close the gap in the strength and speed department; doesn't need to completely close the gap though.  Superman can still have the edge in those categories.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't really see it that way, what has always made Batman so Batman is that he isn't some super powered being but he is just a man (okay an extremely physically well trained man with extreme martial arts knowledge and a lot of money). Think about it, Batman is an original member of the Justice League even though alongside him was a Kryptonian, fastest man alive, an Amazon and a freaking Martian yet he was still a member.

I am still hoping the versus title is just to cause a commotion and gather interest but ultimately the movie will be an adaptation of World's Finest where there will be some rivalry but not a one on one fight.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2013)

I expect it to sort of be like Public Enemies.


----------



## Vault (Aug 28, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I like the idea of Batman having some sort of device (maybe just kryptonite) that allows him to fight on par with Superman.  And he does fight him as an equal a couple of times.  I would also have the League of Shadows in the background; quietly gathering their strength.  Batman's device is stolen by Lady Shiva (acting as the primary representative for the League of Shadows).  Batman and Superman establish an uneasy alliance and are forced to work together to defeat her and her army.
> 
> I would also have Lex involved with the League somehow.



This is a brilliant idea. 

This could tie in with the whole DC shared universe. And the lex Luthor connection with the league is a great idea. Say what you will about Young Justice but the Light was formidable as fuck. We could get a super group like that, they don't have to constantly work together but they would share resources and such in their own individual titles.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2013)

I also think Bruce and Clark should battle over Amy Adams.  Dat ass.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 28, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I also think Bruce and Clark should battle over Amy Adams. * Dat ass*.



What ass?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't know if Amy has a nice ass or if she just has a nice ass double.  But for a white woman... she is pretty effing legit.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 28, 2013)

El Mayimbe is almost never right. Only thing he's ever right on is Guardians of the Galaxy casting.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 28, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Superman has the brawn, Batman has the brains. It would be unfair if there was something that allowed Batman to fight on par with Superman as Bats would win due to his higher intellect/knowledge of martial arts.



Batman might be smarter in certain respects, but Superman is a genius in his own right and as advanced alien technology (including robots and at least one artifact that could be considered a doomsday weapon) in his possession. Plus his two main enemies are the smartest man in the world and a super-intelligent alien cyborg, and he frequently outsmarts them.

As for fighting skills...





> Here is the post (and part of another from the same thread just for summary).
> 
> Superman was a Golden Gloves champ, has gotten some tips from Bruce (teaching him pressure points and various human fighting styles), trained with Diana, fought alongside warriors (including Diana) for 1,000 years (in battles that he couldn't just punch his way through), was trained by Mongul Jr, was a gladiator, mastered Kryptonian martial arts (physical and astral), has beaten the junk outta of Kobra (who is considered to be (by Batman, no less) one of the most dangerous martial artists in the world) without powers, had "internal"/"spiritual" training under one of Bruce's old teachers, trained with Japanese uber-Samurai, and has the mandatory combat training that everyone in the JLA gets. Extra info: Kal's also a natural acrobat and has flipped around, etc without his powers (his Kryptonian physiology gives him greater balance and flexibility) but it's not something that has really been explored.And yeah, most writers don't know any of that, but it's still there. His fighting ability exists, even if it isn't used much.
> 
> He's a master of an alien fighting system, he's a champion boxer, he trains with one of the foremost fighters on his planet and has trained with some of the guys who trained him, he's beaten someone who is considered one of the best fighters ever (and has beaten Batman), he's battled for a thousand years straight (not just that he's been fighting for thousands of years, but for a thousand years he was fighting enemies almost every moment he was awake), and more.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 28, 2013)

James Bond said:


> I watched Jurassic Park last night, timeless classic with a link to my childhood.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 28, 2013)

thakns brah


----------



## Cheeky (Aug 28, 2013)

Cromer said:


> What ass?



Watch Night At the Museum 2.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2013)

American Hustle trailer via IMAX screen.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Aug 28, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Superman has the brawn, Batman has the brains. It would be unfair if there was something that allowed Batman to fight on par with Superman as Bats would win due to his higher intellect/knowledge of martial arts.



That's plain ignorance, Superman is shown to be quite inteligent, probably even more than Batman, in his free time he creates life and stars, writer's just dumb him down in order to make Batman and his villains cooler


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2013)

Superman pretty much has Batman beat in every category.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2013)

That was a bad example man.  Batman doesn't even deserve his spot in the Justice League.  He is only there for financial assistance and resources.  He is basically the Treasurer of the Justice League.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 28, 2013)

Batman excels in deductive reasoning and strategy. Superman excels in raw intelligence but very rarely uses it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 28, 2013)

Rukia said:


> That was a bad example man.  Batman doesn't even deserve his spot in the Justice League.  He is only there for financial assistance and resources.  He is basically the Treasurer of the Justice League.



Pretty sure he's the strategist of the group..as in he tells members what to do..as in the de facto leader


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh girl really has no ass though, seriously.

You guys should really raise your standards of ass to the level  

 Know which white girl has a fat little booty? , Ms. _Hayden Panettiere_.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 28, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> Oh girl really has no ass though, seriously.
> 
> You guys should really raise your standards of ass to the level
> 
> Know which white girl has a fat little booty? , Ms. _Hayden Panettiere_.


That's not how you spell Jessica Biel...


----------



## kidgogeta (Aug 28, 2013)

Brian is too old to play Lex. It's unacceptable no offense to him or anything.  Lex is pretty much always jacked and full of confidence that comes with being at your peak mentally and physically.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 28, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> That's not how you spell Jessica Biel...



I stand corrected. 


ATTENTION! FOR ANYONE CLAIMING WHITE GIRLS WITH ASS! 

Jessica Biel is shitting on all competition.

Dat second pic, Christ Almighty


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 28, 2013)

Rukia said:


> That was a bad example man.  Batman doesn't even deserve his spot in the Justice League.  He is only there for financial assistance and resources.  He is basically the Treasurer of the Justice League.



True. Batman's main purpose on the Justice League is financial. Because without him no one will go and see the movie.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2013)

A hot Wonder Woman would get me through the door.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 28, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> That's not how you spell Jessica Biel...


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 28, 2013)

Dat biel ass


----------



## Fate115 (Aug 28, 2013)

What happened I come in and see this how did this topic turn into Jessica Biel's ass? Not that I'm complaining have you seen those...Damn all.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 28, 2013)

Someone said Amy Adams has ass.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 29, 2013)

Did someone say Rachel McAdams ?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Did someone say Rachel McAdams ?


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 29, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> That's plain ignorance, Superman is shown to be quite inteligent, probably even more than Batman, in his free time he creates life and stars, writer's just dumb him down in order to make Batman and his villains cooler



you know, Superman may not have those Silverage covers anymore were he is torturing Jimmy and playing mind games with Lois and Lana on who is gonna get the super D...but he is still the biggest douchebag in the universe.

Hey asshole, how about you put down the flaming bus of nuns and solve world hunger, illiteracy, disease, the energy crisis, all financial disparity and raise the general level of awareness and standard of living FOR EVERYONE ON THE PLANET by introducing, slowly and responsibly, all the fucking alien technology you've been hoarding for decades. You selfish Son of a bitch.

hell, It's his fault Lex Luthor hasn't solved all these problems himself...


----------



## James Bond (Aug 29, 2013)

Introducing technology of that level would be very dangerous, it would be like giving fire to primitive man only to watch him set fire to the world.


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2013)

So Gotham will be Detroit



> Detroit is a great example of a quintessential American city, and I know it will make the perfect backdrop for our movie. Detroit and the entire state of Michigan have been fantastic collaborators, and we are looking forward to working together on this film.
> 
> Zack Snyder and crew will shoot in Detroit and throughout the state of Michigan sometime in the first quarter of 2014. I?ll keep you posted on any opportunities to become an extra. Check out the press release below for more info.
> 
> ...




Personally i would rather them use a East Coast City like Philadelphia, since Gotham is in New Jersey, more specifically Atlantic City, but a warzone like Detroit makes sense


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh this is something relevant to your superman debate

its from the latest issue of Superman Unchained:

General Sam Lane, Lois' Father


Iggy vs Fugo gameplay


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2013)

Throwing Detroit a bone.  There are certainly lots of empty city blocks they can use.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 29, 2013)

Who is that next to Superman?


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 29, 2013)

I would also like to know.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 29, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Who is that next to Superman?


Wraith



also that "speech" of Lanes was retarded, fuck him

and people who expect Superman or Lex or anyone else to change the world into an utopia for them (and bitch about it if it's not happening) are just as retarded


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 29, 2013)

Bitch, if you have the power of a god and the technology of the cosmos and you let the world live in squalor and suffering while pretending to be a "symbol of hope" you are a fucking asshole.

Red Son superman at least made the world a better place under his communist dictatorship; when Lex defeated him it went on to become a golden age of humanity.

Superman is a lazy, cowardly glory hog who dresses up for kicks. Real motherfuckers with power actually try to change things, for better or worse. Case in point: Jesus cable...(he took it to the extreme) or what Batman tries to do for Gotham with his wealth, not just his heroics.


We went to the moon with technology no better than whats in the average toaster...and we can't handle alien tech? Bullshit.

 It's not like he even needs to release weaponry. He has access to shittons of tech that isn't weapon based. Hell, he himself without tech could stop most of the madmen of the world...but he doesn't, why? he's scared of a little public criticism, of looking like a potential conqueror. 

At least when Jesus Cable got his power unlocked he _tried_ to change the world for the better before everyone flipped out on him.

 Superman LOVES to feel morally superior to everyone else but feigns humility. It's a disgusting power trip, pure and simple.


edit: oh, and Detroit is the PERFECT place for a Gotham...plenty of run down buildings and houses to destroy. Not to mention everyone still living there can be cast as a Gotham lowlife or an extra.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 29, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Who is that next to Superman?



The Wraith. A Superman created by the government.

Personally liked Detroit for filming. Is going to give Gotham that rough city look it needs.


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2013)

Wraith was a alien who appeared pre WWII, a superman before superman

He was the actual first bomb on Japan, there was no 2nd bomb


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2013)

Guys.  If Batman is going to be in this movie.  I want something like this to go down:

[YOUTUBE]ZE5RXhPwlKc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 29, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Guys.  If Batman is going to be in this movie.  I want something like this to go down:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ZE5RXhPwlKc[/YOUTUBE]



I'd imagine they're saving that for the JL movie assuming WB still wants Darkseid to be the villain.


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 30, 2013)

Snyder giving some information regarding the massacre in Act III of MoS.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 30, 2013)

GRIMMM said:


> Snyder giving some information regarding the massacre in Act III of MoS.



I'm still baffled that everyone keep bitching about how many people died in a fictional city, as if its an actual real-world disaster....meanwhile in Syria....


----------



## Cromer (Aug 30, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> you know, Superman may not have those Silverage covers anymore were he is torturing Jimmy and playing mind games with Lois and Lana on who is gonna get the super D...but he is still the biggest douchebag in the universe.
> 
> Hey asshole, how about you put down the flaming bus of nuns and solve world hunger, illiteracy, disease, the energy crisis, all financial disparity and raise the general level of awareness and standard of living FOR EVERYONE ON THE PLANET by introducing, slowly and responsibly, all the fucking alien technology you've been hoarding for decades. You selfish Son of a bitch.
> 
> *hell, It's his fault Lex Luthor hasn't solved all these problems himself...*



Bloody hell.

I'll quote *52* for you, in which Superman's been completely absent for a year. What the fuck did Lex do in this period?

*Luthor:* I could have saved the world if it wasn't for you! 
*Superman:* .


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 30, 2013)

Legend said:


> Oh this is something relevant to your superman debate
> 
> its from the latest issue of Superman Unchained:
> snip
> ...


Supes wants to inspire the world to help itself, not solve their problems for them. they would never learn otherwise. learn to join him in the sun and all that jazz.

also Sam is lucky Superman's girlfriend wasn't there. she would have choked him and shoved her sword up his anus for what he said to Superman.


----------



## Vault (Aug 30, 2013)

People will always bitch. Thank you ya dumb fucks, MoS 2 will be watered down. 

I loved the fights


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 30, 2013)

^ Ditto. 16 characters.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 30, 2013)

I hated the way people compared MoS fights to DBZ fights.. I mean come on, in DBZ you don't get to see the fight most of the time just the camera struggling to follow to dots banging into each other.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 30, 2013)

Vault said:


> People will always bitch. Thank you ya dumb fucks, MoS 2 will be watered down.
> 
> I loved the fights


expect Thor 1 level fights from now on.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 30, 2013)

Can already see the same people complaining that the fights in MoS 2 are too tame.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 30, 2013)

^ fuck those teeny boppers.

I'd rather have a street fight that has actual layers of either emotion, symbolism or some form of depth to some random shitbird I care nothing about vaporizing a building with absolutely no impact or consequence.


it's all about build up, character development/investment and execution...not flashy special effects.

That said, fuck Thor 1.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 30, 2013)

Dark Knight Rises tried to do that and see what people said about that fight.


----------



## Vault (Aug 30, 2013)

TDKR was pants doe. The fights were absolutely atrocious.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 30, 2013)

I like the fact that Lois actually knows who Supes is, hell they get married in the comics, she does find out eventually i'm just glad we're not tip-toeing around that old status quo

and she got interrogated by the government because of being a witness to some real top-secret shit.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 30, 2013)

There's actually a place in IMDB boards where someone attempts to debunk every single complaint about MOS in one swoop.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah, fuck it. Man Of Steel was gold.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 30, 2013)

eh, I had a lot of issues with MoS, mainly script and direction as opposed to acting, but I have issues with Superman the character in general that I really don't care all that much...we're all entitled to our opinions.

That said, there are some otherworld versions of Superman I really like.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 30, 2013)

Confirmed: Detroit will be BOTH Gotham and Metropolis.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 30, 2013)

weeeeeellll...after the last movie. It makes sense.

s'all i'm saiyan.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 30, 2013)

Detroit will definitely benefit from dat Bruce Wayne money


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 30, 2013)

They should have Amanda Waller, using the same actress that will be in Arrow, show up in a post-credit scene for this and talk to Luther about dealing with the superhero problem.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2013)

I like the Amanda Waller idea.

But I don't feel like even giving this film a chance if they don't cast Cranston.  DC has ignored the fans on way too many things lately.  Might be time to start a movement to knock them down a peg.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 30, 2013)

If Marvel listened to fans we'd probably have had Nicholas Cage as Iron Man and some flavor of the year pretty boy fuck like Joseph Gordon Levitt as Star-Lord. Not to mention we never would have had Heath Ledger Joker. Fans are only right until the studio proves them wrong.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2013)

I think fans have been right about a lot.  How many times is Heath Ledger going to be used against us?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 30, 2013)

IT'S THE ONLY ARGUMENT WE NEED


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2013)

Joseph Gordon Levitt is a pretty boy?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 30, 2013)

He isn't      ?


----------



## FeiHong (Aug 30, 2013)

^
Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 30, 2013)

Joseph Gordon Levitt is so pretty they made him gay for Eric Foreman.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2013)

Not calling JGL ugly but I always associated the term with handsome men with sort of feminine features like Chris Pine and Liam Hemsworth .


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 30, 2013)

JGL looks pretty fucking feminine to me dude.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6615kYTpOSU[/YOUTUBE]

Even in this?  He's playing a total meat head!


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm really not buying him there. He looks like a pretty boy trying to act tough.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2013)

Fair point.  Could be funny though.  I'm going to give it a chance.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 30, 2013)

Is he curling 30s there and acting like he's lifting


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah.  You are right.  He never lifts IRL.  This proves it.  

You win this round Suzuku.  JGL is definitely feminine.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 30, 2013)

Only thing I'm seeing there is the virgin from 500 Days of Summer having an identity crisis post-rejection


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2013)

He's more scrawny than feminine to me.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2013)

Scarlett is whack.  His sister in the film looks more appealing to me.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 30, 2013)

That fake accent she's putting on sounds terrible. 

Thank god she doesn't try to pretend to be Russian in the Marvel movies.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2013)

She looks terrible in the movie theater scene too.  Was that intentional to make her look psychotic?  Or does her face really look like that now?  

Scarlett looked better in the past when she wore less makeup.  Check out Lost in Translation if you don't believe me.  Sure she was younger.  But that's not the only reason she looks so much better in that film.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2013)

The hair slap she did in avengers was legendary.


----------



## Legend (Aug 31, 2013)

I loved MoS

and Studios shouldnt give a rats ass what the fans think


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 31, 2013)

Scarlett is fucking hot....


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 31, 2013)

this thread is now about men with feminine features, Scarlett Johannsen and lifting.





Legend said:


> I loved MoS
> and Studios shouldnt give a rats ass what the fans think



clearly, you don't lift. GTFO.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> Scarlett is fucking hot....



Amen to that bro, that body's perfect

But to snap this topic back in place who do people believe will be the villain of the film? Is Lex confirmed or speculated?


----------



## Legend (Aug 31, 2013)

Yes lifting that saying that's still relevant unless its kal-el


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 31, 2013)

Meh, hate for MoS is overrated. I think it was above avarage for a superhero movie.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Amen to that bro, that body's perfect
> 
> But to snap this topic back in place who do people believe will be the villain of the film? Is Lex confirmed or speculated?


I think it is pretty much just speculation at this point.  But I also know that people are quietly getting ready to boycott the film if DC goes in another direction.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 31, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> That fake accent she's putting on sounds terrible.
> 
> Thank god she doesn't try to pretend to be Russian in the Marvel movies.



She _is_ Russian in the movies. Just with a flawless American accent, like you'd expect a world-class spy to have.

....

Just saying.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 31, 2013)

Lmao ^^^^^^^


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2013)

lmao @ Masa

Scarlett's not much of an actress.  Let's be honest.  Any time she really wants a part and agrees to test... she loses.

Rooney Mara beat her out for GWTDT and Carey Mulligan beat her out for the Great Gatsby.  She probably wasn't even the second choice for either film.  Any Russian accent that she would use would be terrible.

I'm sure Marvel discussed this when they thought about casting her and came up with the same loophole as masa.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 31, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> She _is_ Russian in the movies. Just with a flawless American accent, like you'd expect a world-class spy to have.
> 
> ....
> 
> Just saying.


Yeah, that's a nice excuse.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 1, 2013)

so current feelings towards this movie?

yay or nay?


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2013)

im very hopeful, i have high expectations


----------



## Gabe (Sep 1, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> so current feelings towards this movie?
> 
> yay or nay?



Been waiting for this movie since I was a kid but with affleck as batman I don't know now


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 1, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> so current feelings towards this movie?
> 
> yay or nay?


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> She _is_ Russian in the movies. Just with a flawless American accent, like you'd expect a world-class spy to have.
> 
> ....
> 
> Just saying.



There is a bridge in a 3rd world country that I think you would be interested in buying from me, Granny Goodness.

PM me for the details.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 1, 2013)

Suzuku said:


>



If I don't survive tell my wife "hello".


----------



## Legend (Sep 2, 2013)

I actually don't mind and am I intrigued with affleck for the role


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah i'm up for this movie, opposing others.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 2, 2013)

Affleck is a decent actor. Just give him a nice script and cross fingers he pulls off the role. Somehow.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 2, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> so current feelings towards this movie?
> 
> yay or nay?


----------



## James Bond (Sep 2, 2013)

Cant wait to see this thread explode once the trailer comes out.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 2, 2013)

only if Cranston is Luthor.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm cautiously hopeful at this point.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 2, 2013)

Just get this guy for Lex Luthor

[youtube]wWokGL0DL4Y[/youtube]


----------



## Legend (Sep 2, 2013)

As long as its not Kevin Spacey I'm fine


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Suzuku (Sep 4, 2013)

Ben Affleck as Batman by comic book artist Steve Scott, who worked with Nolan on The Dark Knight. This is possibly concept art...



And this is back to looking bad to me. 

It looks like Ben Affleck cosplaying.


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2013)

I like it except the lines on the cowl, the simpler the better, it irked me a bit in injustice as well


----------



## Vault (Sep 4, 2013)

That injustice looking cowl? No thanks.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 4, 2013)

making the cape and cowl blue would be a great design decision. I hope WBee goes in that direction with Batman's costume.


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2013)

Just no extra lines or plates on the cowl do a simple mask ala arkham city NOT Injustice


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 4, 2013)

"NO BAT NIPPLES!!"


----------



## James Bond (Sep 4, 2013)

What about Bat butt?


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 4, 2013)

that looks like shit. The shopped pix that were posted a while back looked better than this.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 4, 2013)

It looks greak to me. I liked the Injustice designs, so I'm cool with this


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 4, 2013)

Is the first of many concept arts. People need to chill out.


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 4, 2013)

I like it. 

The cowl could use alittle work , but he doesn't at all look "bad".

I'm loving the greyish shade, and the orange ain't a bad touch either.

Maybe the reason the eye holes  on the cowl are so big is because he'll be using 
a couple different lenses for investigative  purposes?


EDIT: More and more , I'm realizing Snyder just may turn this iteration of Batman into his version of Nite Owl from Watchmen.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 4, 2013)

Probably a combination of Nite Owl and Rorschach


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 4, 2013)

The eye holes don't seem any larger than any other movie variant that we've seen thus far. My one gripe with the dark knight suit was that it was pretty difficult to distinguish the bay symbol on his chest so I'm glad they're doing some thing to make it more visible


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 4, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Probably a combination of Nite Owl and Rorschach



I'm liking what we're saying.




~Avant~ said:


> The eye holes don't seem any larger than any other movie variant that we've seen thus far. My one gripe with the dark knight suit was that it was pretty difficult to distinguish the bay symbol on his chest so I'm glad they're doing some thing to make it more visible



You can practically see his eyebrows. 

Yea that was one of my biggest peeves with TDK trilogy too.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 4, 2013)

I always thought that the bat cowl was the weakest part of the costume...he should be sporting something more frightening and protective like what Black Panther's cowl.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 4, 2013)

The golden logo on his chest looks strange.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 4, 2013)

Wonder why they have not used the black and gray suit in any of the movies just mostly black


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2013)

I would love the blue and grey or the black and grey, I'm not the biggest fan of the black on black except batman 666


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 5, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Wonder why they have not used the black and gray suit in any of the movies just mostly black



because it would look stupid in live action.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 5, 2013)

They are looking for a female casting and people are already saying is Batman's love interest.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 5, 2013)

>tall
>possesses physicality


*Spoiler*: __ 




this movie is going to be the GOAT comics movie if this happens.


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2013)

Just go with Vicky Vale


----------



## James Bond (Sep 5, 2013)

Laura Vandervoort would be a good choice.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 10, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Wonder why they have not used the black and gray suit in any of the movies just mostly black



Because black is easier to hide in the shadows with than light grey.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 10, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Ben Affleck as Batman by comic book artist Steve Scott, who worked with Nolan on The Dark Knight. This is possibly concept art...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I like it better than the Bale design, it even has some of the arkham asylum look to it, my only problem is that I'm not sure why his bat symbol is orange but atleast it stands out from his costume unlike Bale's.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 11, 2013)

Something off about the cowl.


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm telling you dude, it's the eye holes , I don't think Ive ever seen them that huge in live action before.

He has to be using multiple lenses during the movie.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 11, 2013)

suit is cool, cowl looks derp as fuuuuuck.

either way, movie has a 85% chance "meh-ness" in its future with a 50% chance to outright suck.

Keeping my expectations low until Affleck is actually directing these movies.


----------



## Sine (Sep 13, 2013)

he's going to save it


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 13, 2013)

choosing between Bieber and the Undynamic duo of Goyer/Snyder is actually a tough call.

I don't know if Bieber is a shit writer despite being a douche canoe...but I KNOW that Goyer/Snyder are mediocre on their BEST days.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 14, 2013)

lol Bieber as Robin?


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 14, 2013)

This HAS to be a troll.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 14, 2013)

Actually I want this to be true. This will seal the deal for this movie being the biggest clusterfuck of the past century


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 14, 2013)

shiner said:


> he's going to save it



..................................Why does faggolot have the script?

Apparently "Batman vs. Superman" is the title they're going with.


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2013)

Photoshop


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 14, 2013)

The biebs as robin huh?

 Opening night will be filled with more chicks than a Twilight film. I am not taking this seriously at all, but when you think about it, him on board will guarantee the film having a high commercial performance. His concert film sold almost 100 mil and the guy is known for being the cause of riots and cities having to be shut down for Christ sakes.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 14, 2013)

NOOOO FUCK PLS NO. NO. NOOOOOO. NOOOOOOO. NO FUCK NO NO NO NO. NO. NO. NO.


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2013)

its gonna be in a funny or die sketech


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2013)

Justin Bieber as Carrie Kelley.  They have the same hairstyle.  My work here is done.


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 14, 2013)

Carrie Kelly can acutally carry a tune .


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't understand why people don't want this to happen. Don't you guys want to see the biggest clusterfuck of the past century? Ben Affleck as Batman and Justin Bieber as Robin. TROLLS COULDN'T COME UP WITH THIS STUFF


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2013)

I want it to happen.  The film has no chance of being great.  So they might as well make it memorable.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 14, 2013)

Now Megan Fox as Super Girl.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2013)

They were talking about casting a love interest for Batman?  Let's go with Jennifer Garner.  That would complete the bad casting trifecta pretty well in my opinion.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 14, 2013)

Nothing gives me a chuckle like a passive Stick, Terence Stamp was in Elektra.


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 14, 2013)

It's gonna be on a skit.....

They're making fun of all the Batfleck backlash, suggesting that it coulda been worse.

Doubt Bieber has picked up on it though.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm praying it turns out true.

Would be a cult movie.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 14, 2013)

Still wondering why people think Ben Affleck as Batman is a bad idea, he's definitely not who I would pick but it does make sense that they throw in a big name for a movie this large. Bieber isn't involved, which makes sense since I highly doubt Snyder or Goyer would want him to be in a movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 14, 2013)

Ben Affleck's a big name? Maybe in 90's, he's pretty famous but before being Batman he was rarely talked about .

And with that logic they could have also tried casting Brad Pitt.


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh so it will be a sketch for funny or die :3
Can't wait xP


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 14, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ben Affleck's a big name? Maybe in 90's, he's pretty famous but before being Batman he was rarely talked about .
> 
> And with that logic they could have also tried casting Brad Pitt.



The guy whose been in alot of movies and made movie of the year last year not a big name? The fact that nobody has yet said "who is Ben Affleck" pretty much proves he's a big name.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 14, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ben Affleck's a big name? Maybe in 90's, he's pretty famous but before being Batman he was rarely talked about .
> 
> And with that logic they could have also tried casting Brad Pitt.


He won an Oscar and made 3 back-to-back hit movies and starred in all of them. He's definitely a bigger name now than he was even in the 90s.


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 14, 2013)

LOL, who's considered a big name nowadays, Tatum?


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 14, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ben Affleck's a big name? Maybe in 90's, he's pretty famous but before being Batman he was rarely talked about .
> 
> And with that logic they could have also tried casting Brad Pitt.



either a great attempt at trolling or genuinely needs to move out from under the rock he's been living under...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 14, 2013)

Lol ok, I meant he doesn't get nearly as much media attention as Robert Downey J and Fassbender nor does he show up in as much highly anticipated movies. This actually the most attention he ever gotten.  Affleck is not a star whose busy jumping from one huge movie role to the next. I have seen Argo and The Town and though well written and successful (which you guys are exaggerating a tad) they were not spoken of by the general public and won't even be remembered 4 years from now.


And yes I did see post questioning who Ben Affleck was when this was announced.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 14, 2013)

He's way more recognizable than Fassbender. He's a legit A-Lister. No one is getting as much press as RDJ these days short of Jennifer Lawrence, JGL, and Ryan Gosling (maybe) anyway. I don't know anyone who doesn't know who Ben Affleck is and I'm not even friends with people who pay attention to movies like that.


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2013)

This pessimism is depressing


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 14, 2013)

It's well deserved.


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2013)

Why Man of Steel was a slightly above average movie for most people, I loved it 

Affleck is a GREAT Director and a really good Actor

What is the problem here


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 14, 2013)

> a slightly above average movie  for most people


Nice      try.


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2013)

it wasnt mostly hated, thats clear, its had some detractors yes but its a mixed bag


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 14, 2013)

it was lukewarm during a cold summer for movies, that's about it.

I could see seeds of _potential_ greatness in it...unfortunately: Snyder/Goyer killed that shit with their "talents".


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 14, 2013)

Legend said:


> it wasnt mostly hated, thats clear, its had some detractors yes but its a mixed bag


It wasn't considered "slightly above average", it was considered mediocre at best. Goyer and Snyder literally had to work to make the movie as bad as it was. They're lucky Nolan's name was on it and hype was super high going into it or they would have fucked it up all the way around.

And Affleck isn't directing this. Nor has he proven to be a good enough actor to Batman in anything he hasn't directed himself. But that's not the main reason why this movie will probably be horribad 7 times out of 10.


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2013)

Affleck will certainly help direct, Snyder is known as a collaborator and lets people he respect provide imput

Since Affleck as directed, his acting has improved

Nolans was apart of it in name only

And TDKR isnt as good as people think it was


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 14, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> it was lukewarm during a cold summer for movies, that's about it.
> 
> I could see seeds of _potential_ greatness in it...unfortunately: Snyder/Goyer killed that shit with their "talents".



You keep saying that but you never explain why.

The gray atmosphere of MOS aside there really isn't anything wrong with it.

@ Suzuku mid 50s to high 70s isn't "mediocre at best" reception has been mixed to positive, most of the critics didn't even hate it most thought it was ok.


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2013)

besides Batman Begins didnt knock everyones socks off by anymeans

The Dark Knight was the Gem


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 15, 2013)

^^You have a very good point. The best is yet to come, I believe.


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2013)

the 2nd movie is mostly better than the first

TDK > BB

Empire > New Hope

Star Trek II > Star Trek 1 (Both Times)


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2013)

Legend said:


> When Affleck is directing, his acting improves


Fixed for accuracy.



> Nolans was apart of it in name only


Yeah that was my point. Although fyi he did co-write the story.



> And TDKR isnt as good as people think it was


It was very close to being a piece of shit. You're obviously misunderstanding what I'm saying.


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2013)

Goyer did most of it when they were stuck having writers block, while writing TDKR, we can obviously tell they never really got out of it


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 15, 2013)

Legend said:


> the 2nd movie is mostly better than the first
> 
> TDK > BB
> 
> ...



Still a pretty risky bet given that I can name atleast 30 sequels off the top of my head that are not only worse than the original but end up wounding and killing the franchises that they were part of.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 15, 2013)

Suzuku praised the hamfest that is the Avengers as the best Super Hero film ever. So take what he says with a grain salt. 



Also he just rustled that DC animation keeps kicking Marvel Rated G animation ass totally.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 15, 2013)

My beef with a lot of the pessimism is that it's aimed in the wrong direction.

Hating on the Affleck choice (legit actor) makes no sense when Goyer is STILL writing and Snyder is STILL directing.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 15, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> You keep saying that but you never explain why.
> 
> The gray atmosphere of MOS aside there really isn't anything wrong with it.


I could go into a long DDJ style rant about how Goyer and Snyder being the hacks that they are nearly ruin every movie they're associated with but I'm smart enough to know that you can never change someone's mind on the internet, no matter the argument.



Danger Doom said:


> Also he just rustled that DC animation keeps kicking Marvel Rated G animation ass totally.


DC animation is top tier, no doubt. Makes marvel animation look worse than shit. We all know who to thank for its current state.

now DC live action? that shit almost close to being Loeb level, so don't get cocky.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 15, 2013)

Seems Rustleshy is a bit upset at my comment. He must enjoyed IM3 .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 15, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> DC animation is top tier, no doubt. Makes marvel animation look worse than shit. We all know who to thank for its current state.
> 
> now DC live action? that shit almost close to being Loeb level, so don't get cocky.



You make it sound like Marvel live Action is so great either. Let's review IM3 together it was all sauce and no substance. It basically took a shit on the story it was adapting and  with all that false advertising that it would be a dark hour for Tony it just slap us in the face. Now I like twists myself but the main villain of the movie had like what ? 12 minutes development and the joke villain came off far more intimidating.  And it basically took the storyline from the Incredibles.  

 Being an inch away from following Bay formulae to blockbusters isn't something I would be proud of either.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2013)

Iron Man 3 is arguably the worst super hero film of all time.  Elektra at least had some interesting antagonists.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 15, 2013)

individual movies aside, Marvel studious is working with its 3rd tier properties and making gold out of them all the while its top tier names, X-men/Spiderman/FF are held hostage by people who don't know what to do with them...

example MoS: WB can't even reach fucking Iron man level (who the fuck is Iron man, seriously) with the number 2 super hero in the world (Superman, cuz Batman is better than that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in every way). IM3 was a meh movie and it still spanked MoS's ass. RDJ snapped Cavill's neck as if he were Zod.


another example: Green Lantern, a second tier DC guy who is very recognizable: Shit movie...Marvel's response? Guardians of the Galaxy, a 5th tier bunch of nobodies that will certainly blow it out of the water.


and another: TDKR...holy shit, how do you shit the bed on the almost unarguably greatest super hero trilogy ever made starring the best DC hero to ever be created? HOW?...WB, that's how.

have there been any other DC movies of note? I don't remember...huh, they must be short of iconic characters to make movies with I guess. Oh well, I'm off to watch Arrow and the fucking Flash project; gotta have my tween drama.

p.s. Flash movie WILL suck, so don't get your hopes up. Until DC can run their own shit like Marvel, they will lag behind despite having the bigger names. And god forbid Marvel one day get their own big names back...


fuck, now _i'm_ depressed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 15, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> individual movies aside, Marvel studious is working with its 3rd tier properties and making gold out of them all the while its top tier names, X-men/Spiderman/FF are held hostage by people who don't know what to do with them...


 The Wolverine was better than IM3. So tell me more of Fox don't know what they are doing compared to Marvel Studios 


Marvel Studios have been falling into line with if I do a half ass job, I will still make tons of cash. Revenue isn't everything. 

Also MoS spanked IM in action. But I guess people need their 2 hour laughfest in RDJ.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 15, 2013)

Man of Steel fucking destroys Iron Man.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 15, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> I could go into a long DDJ style rant about how Goyer and Snyder being the hacks that they are nearly ruin every movie they're associated with but I'm smart enough to know that you can never change someone's mind on the internet, no matter the argument.



 I don't even know to begin with whats wrong in that comment.

-The only bad film Snyder made was Sucker Punch and really it was bad because of the screenwritors and the producers

-If you didn't want to debate why did you bother responding or even create an account on a forum thats whole purpose is to debate


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 15, 2013)

No way Wolverine was better than IM3. Comic book fans are being too harsh on the movie imho. As someone who had no idea about the villain before movie, I Found the twist good.

The only Fox movie I love is X-Men: First Class, actually .


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2013)

They raped the mandarin character


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Legend said:


> They raped the mandarin character



No, they did him perfect.

_Then_ they raped him.

Though I admit Trevor was funny.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 15, 2013)

Again, I don't know much about him so the plot twist seemed clever for me. However his defeat was generic which makes the movie mediocre. MoS was better but I disagree Wolverine was.


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2013)

Mandarin is Ironman's Lex Luthor/Joker


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2013)

No, Norman Osborn is Lex Luthor/Joker.
The Mandarin is Kim Jong Il / Osama Bin Laden


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 15, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> No, Norman Osborn is Lex Luthor/Joker.
> The Mandarin is Kim Jong Il / Osama Bin Laden



What did Il do other then menacing his own country?


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 15, 2013)

So then I agree, they shouldn't have defeated him that easily and gave him more special treatment. But mocking America's Islamophobia and the constant tropes in fiction with that twist was very good, quite honestly I was yawning when he was going all Osama Bin Laden on them.


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2013)

So who is Dr. Doom?


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 15, 2013)

Let me ask a serious question, if the Mandarin had been...himself, would IM3 still be  "bad" in your opinion?


The honest answer is "No" but like someone said earlier , no one on the internet  will admit when they're full of shit.


Fact is the IM3 hate is pure fanboy butthurt. If it had been Kingsley going at it with Tony at the end , no one would of made a bo peep.....Until Pepper solos ofc.


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2013)

It would have been better, pepper as she hulk was meh aswell


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 15, 2013)

If the twist didn't happen, I'd think of it as a very generic movie honestly because Kingsley's version was too...cliche. 

But considering the importance of the character,  I agree that he should have been much more threating and difficult to defeat.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 15, 2013)

Mandarin was never an interesting villain in the comics tbh

But it did seem like a massive waste to build up this bad-ass terrorist for several movies only for him to be a washed up british actor manipulated by Guy Pearce.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Sep 15, 2013)

Fuck Man of Steel. Pointless, mind-numbing action that bored me to tears for a good twenty minutes, is something that should never be in a movie.

I also really didn't like the aesthetic of the film, the colours were all distilled and lifeless.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 15, 2013)

The Wolverine, heh, you could do a drinking game out of every clich? of what americans think Japan is like. It had it all: Yakuza, honor, advanced technology, tradition, and even mechas.

I enjoyed it but it wasn't really that good, and Iron Man 3 was better than The Man of Steel, this coming from somebody who disliked the twist, in least Tony is an entertaining character, and you need some sence of fun in these types of film, The Man of Steel was just bland. Once again an entertaining film, but not very good.


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 15, 2013)

Danger Doom you make me wanna rant about how Marvel is lightyears ahead of the other studios in the Superhero genre , but then again you just sound bitter about something, so whats the point.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> The Wolverine was better than IM3.


Totally agree with this.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 15, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bro...are you mad? cuz you're reading kinda mad...

I'll drop it man, really don't wanna be the cause of any more of your anal devastation. Plenty of other cats already have that job covered.

Fingers crossed for that Flash movie though right?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 15, 2013)

No one is saying marvel studios isn't ahead of other studios. They have the money and the resources the problem is they don't do their best because why? If they can do a half ass job and get a billion dollars revenue by making a cliche blockbuster.

DC suffers because they depend on WB. If they didnt then Marvel would be in trouble because DC could have DC animation level writers doing their scripts.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2013)

WB are the ones who hired those DC animation level writers. 

DC's problem is their characters don't translate well to live action movies. Simple as that. Marvel characters and properties were designed with the idea of connecting to ordinary people in mind. DC character were made to be a reflection of their times in the 40's, characters above humans. That's just not good enough for movies these days.


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 15, 2013)

@DangerDoom: LOL 

No one affiliated with WB/DC is smart enough to take that hint bro, I'm sorry.

They can't even portray the *feel* of their properties on screen.

People will get from under Nolan's spell soon.

DC's Cinematic Universe should feel like Superman & Batman: TAS, Beyond, JL& JLU.

Instead of Micheal Mann's Heat. Not saying his take was bad at all, just lets be real here.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 15, 2013)

Yes but these writers aren't no overrated Goyer now right? DC animation does great work because they don't have WB dick on their shoulders bothering them. If they have their own studio they can do their own thing in peace. Use who they want.


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 15, 2013)

I agree, but I don't see anyone over there taking any initiative.

These guys had a legit chance to connect their TV/Film universe and they possibly screwed that up with the casting of this young kid from Glee, not knocking his talent , but, it's gonna be a awkward JLA cast no matter how I look at it.

Affleck, Cavil, Gustin, Amell,  who ever plays Aquaman or MMH.  Hell, just throw in Garner as Wonder Woman for shits. (  she may want redemption too, plus she's  the wife)

That's a weird fucking line up no matter how I look at it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2013)

Surely they will recast Flash when they need him for film roles.


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 15, 2013)

^ Just speaking under the assumption they were gonna merge CW/WB's universe like rumored.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2013)

That's a terrible idea.


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 15, 2013)

Is it, Rukia?

Is it?


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 15, 2013)

WB/DC is so fucking lost that I doubt there is an Earth in the multiverse where they even know how to tackle a Wonder Woman flick, let alone get it right.

And they had Whedon knocking on their door with a fucking script...

you needs lose all hope in DCCU; Batman vs Superlad will be embarrassing, and not because of Affleck.

DCAU...they'll never come close to it in quality.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2013)

I think most people expect Batman/Superman to suck at this point.  The conversation has deviated though.  The original point still stands.  Iron Man 3 was a fucking travesty.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 15, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Iron Man 3 was a fucking travesty.



It had good effects though amiright amiright amiright?!


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2013)

Ohmygod HES SAVING HER OH GOD


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2013)

WHAT DID THE DOG CROSSING THE STREET MEAN???


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 15, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Ohmygod HES SAVING HER OH GOD



TV writing has gotten good enough that they no longer need laugh tracks...

i predict that in the future movies will need 'suspense tracks' so that the audience will know what to feel at the appropriate moments.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Suzuku praised the hamfest that is the Avengers as the best Super Hero film ever. So take what he says with a grain salt.


Quotes or it didn't happen. 

EDIT: Shit I meant to post those in the Breaking Bad thread


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 15, 2013)

Best super hero film of  all time varies on releases, everyone knows that.

GOTG ain't exactly traditional CBM , but it'll frogleap everything that's come before it , I think.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 15, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> WB are the ones who hired those DC animation level writers.
> 
> *DC's problem is their characters don't translate well to live action movies.* Simple as that. Marvel characters and properties were designed with the idea of connecting to ordinary people in mind. DC character were made to be a reflection of their times in the 40's, characters above humans. That's just not good enough for movies these days.



what is this i don't even....


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeah, they don't.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 15, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Yeah, they don't.



Despite the fact that several of them have already?

Batman, Superman, Green Arrow, hell even Captain Marvel


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2013)

Obviously Batman goes without saying. 

Captain Marvel has never had a movie so what the fuck are you even talking about. Green Arrow has not had a movie. Superman hasn't had a good movie since the 1970's and MoS got by completely on hype and Nolan's name being attached.

Piss ass rebuttals. DC characters aren't made to work in movies. Marvel characters were. It's just the way it is.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 16, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Obviously Batman goes without saying.
> 
> Captain Marvel has never had a movie so what the fuck are you even talking about. Green Arrow has not had a movie. Superman hasn't had a good movie since the 1970's and MoS got by completely on hype and Nolan's name being attached.
> 
> Piss ass rebuttals. DC characters aren't made to work in movies. Marvel characters were. It's just the way it is.



Except MOS was a good movie 

Captain marvel had live action serials and upstaged Superman a good majority of the time Green Arrow has that popular *live action* series

If Captain America and Thor can translate into film DC characters shouldn't have much of a problem.


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2013)

If Worlds Finest turns out o be amazing I don't wanna hear the rebuttals


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 16, 2013)

I will spread my ass cheeks for a good internet ramming if *Batman vs. Superman* (lel _world's finest_, yeah right, like they'd call it that) is good...

I don't mean box office good, cuz that shit is a given, I mean actually engaging unlike MoS.


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2013)

So critically good or comic fan good?

Worlds Finest > Superman vs Batman


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 16, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> I will spread my ass cheeks for a good internet ramming if *Batman vs. Superman* (lel _world's finest_, yeah right, like they'd call it that) is good...
> 
> I don't mean box office good, cuz that shit is a given, I mean actually engaging unlike MoS.



Except MOS was good, you keep bashing it but when actually asked why you don't like it, you freeze up and change the subject.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 16, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> WB are the ones who hired those DC animation level writers.
> 
> DC's problem is their characters don't translate well to live action movies. Simple as that. Marvel characters and properties were designed with the idea of connecting to ordinary people in mind. DC character were made to be a reflection of their times in the 40's, characters above humans. That's just not good enough for movies these days.



That's actually an advantage DC has but many don't seem to see that, it's because DC's characters are above human and symbols what makes them unique and brings a whole new dimension to tell stories. It's all about creativity, and these characters can bring the exploration of new themes.

No offense but what you just said is ignorance at it's finest, before the Thor and Captain America movies came out i remember many saying that they didn't need movies and that they looked lame.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 17, 2013)

I like Affleck's reaction to the internet backlash. First time he's talked about the role at all. 

[youtube]m8BaVKUoUGo[/youtube]


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 17, 2013)

He had me at "I handle shit".


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 17, 2013)

Again, I'll wait for the movie itself after what happened with Anne and Heath...But I have to say, he still fails to give me Bruce Wayne vibes but again, before seeing him in the role itself we can't say anything about it.

I just find this choice random as hell, that's all.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 17, 2013)

the first comment he read was "_NOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooo!!!_"

heheheh


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 17, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> That's actually an advantage DC has but many don't seem to see that, it's because DC's characters are above human and symbols what makes them unique and brings a whole new dimension to tell stories. It's all about creativity, and these characters can bring the exploration of new themes.
> 
> No offense but what you just said is ignorance at it's finest, before the Thor and Captain America movies came out i remember many saying that they didn't need movies and that they looked lame.


Captain America is different because he wsn't made as a Marvel character during the 60's (and even then he's not your typical DC-type) and Thor was closer to being a DC-ish character in his first few years (super powerful being with a secret identity...but even then, not really), but they rectified that by taking away his secret identity schtick in the movie. 

And anyway, my point was never that they looked lame or didn't need movies, my point is that the way they're constructed does not lend itself well to live action movies, at least for the taste people want these days.

DC's characters being "above human" is exactly why they're difficult to do on screen and why Marvel has a much easier time going ahead with their films, because their characters were made with humanity at their core that people can connect with. You put a bunch of demigod superheroes on screen and the only character people will connect with is Batman. Not saying they can't be successful, but it's going to be much harder for them than Marvel and I doubt they can reach the same heights. 

Not to mention the way the Marvel U is constructed also lends itself better to movies at its core. Due to how powerful the DC heroes are, Earth and cosmic in DC are synonymous. That really limits how many new properties they can bring in to explore new things and parts of the DCU beyond the core JL and JL itself. Marvel's able to do stuff like GotG and much more due to cosmic being firmly separated and Earth being a backwater planet. Which again, people can relate to better. We don't have a bunch of aliens actively on Earth. The Marvel U is just more grounded than DC.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 17, 2013)

Marvel has Thor for God's sake, Suzuku. I know you are fanboying over Marvel a lot but seriously, both of them has above human or down to Earth characters. Actually I started to read Marvel mainly to get away from "realistic heroes" in Batverse.


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Legend (Sep 17, 2013)

Pretty Much


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 21, 2013)

Good. But I'll wait for the movie to state my opinion. Ledger was also highly criticized.


----------



## Shade (Sep 22, 2013)

They should cast Jaimie Alexander as Wonder Woman and have a Trinity movie prior to JL: She's perfect for it:


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 23, 2013)

A trinity movie? Sounds good...


----------



## Legend (Sep 23, 2013)

Of course she is underutilized as Sif


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 24, 2013)

she's perfect as Sif. I don't want her to leave that role, which might get big in the future once they drop Portman off.

WB should just focus on the Bat family. and cast Brenda Song for Cass Cain.


----------



## Fourangers (Sep 24, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I like Affleck's reaction to the internet backlash. First time he's talked about the role at all.
> 
> [youtube]m8BaVKUoUGo[/youtube]



That almost made me feel bad for criticizing so much when he was chosen to be Batman.  Well, let's just see...once we see the trailers maybe he'll end up being the right choice. I hope


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]LT9XKrSq8cc[/YOUTUBE]

Brenda Song, i cant take her seriously in anything


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 24, 2013)

too lazy to make the thread.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 25, 2013)

Wonder Woman being cast in Batman/Superman??



I don't usually believe this stuff, but because the casting agencies themselves are speculating it it leaves it with a bit more tangibility.


----------



## Legend (Sep 26, 2013)

I can see her being a after credits cameo to lead into the next movie


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 26, 2013)

They said that actress their casting would be a lead in the movie.


----------



## Legend (Sep 26, 2013)

What would her role be in the movie

Who else could it be if not Diana?

Mercy Graves?
Selina Kyle
Vicky Vale


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 26, 2013)

if only we still had prime Angelina Jolie. 



> Brenda Song, i cant take her seriously in anything


dude, she was great in Wendy Wu.


----------



## Legend (Sep 26, 2013)

one exception

that dads show killed my opinion again


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 26, 2013)

well anyway, I can't think of any Bat female that can be a main lead that can be described by the word "physicality". Selina falls into the flexible and sexy. can't think of no Superman character that fits that descriptive and be a main lead too. Maxima ain't main lead material. might be forgetting some ladies tho.


----------



## Legend (Sep 26, 2013)

Its pointing To Diana, i wonder if we'll get Steve then


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 26, 2013)

^Don't you know that Wondy's heart belongs to Supes?


----------



## Legend (Sep 26, 2013)

and bruce and steve


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 26, 2013)

hope she has huge tits.

good acting talent.

I hope she doesn't embarrass herself.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 26, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> ^Don't you know that Wondy's heart belongs to Supes?


thank goodness the movies have already paired Supes with Lois. 

dat Cougar Lois X Clark


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 26, 2013)

The earlier reports said they were casting Bruce's love interest.

That could very much be Diana.

Wouldn't be too impossible to adapt Diana and Bruce's relationship from JL/JU.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 26, 2013)

Fourangers said:


> That almost made me feel bad for criticizing so much when he was chosen to be Batman.  Well, let's just see...once we see the trailers maybe he'll end up being the right choice. I hope



Don't ever judge a Snyder movie based on the trailers MOS taught me that much if anything. I am sure the trailer will be kickass but will the movie.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Could be Talia....


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 26, 2013)

Let it please be Wondie! The universe says 'Amen'

Possible actresses:

they'll actually be playable in the next lok test in November!


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 26, 2013)

yowza...I can already picture the Snyder/Goyer mess when dealing with the 3 most iconic heroes of all in a single movie.

Why the fuck can't DC have it's own studio again? haven't they seen how well it's worked out for Marvel?


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 26, 2013)

This movie is not in the continuity of TDK trilogy?


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 26, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> This movie is not in the continuity of TDK trilogy?


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 26, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> This movie is not in the continuity of TDK trilogy?


Son are you serious?


----------



## Legend (Sep 26, 2013)

Kinda late on the uptake there

The movie still hasnt had a official name so lets call it Trinity


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 26, 2013)

Either World's Finest or Public Enemies or get the fuck out.


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 26, 2013)

Seriously though, how fucking hard is it?

Man Of Steel: World's Finest

If you're gonna go with a longer name at least call it something that will resonate with both of their target audiences. Cbm fans will know right away what World Finest refers to, Man Of Steel will inform the average movie goer that this is the sequel to Superman. (with a bunch of posters featuring Bats)


Superman vs Batman sounds pretty lame, especially if Diana shows up.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 26, 2013)

I like world finest as the title of the movie with the batman and superman emblem in the middle everyone should know the emblems and recognize it


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 26, 2013)

I have a feeling it's gonna be World's Finest.



TittyNipple said:


> This movie is not in the continuity of TDK trilogy?




No, this movie is the continuity of 'Batman: Forever.'


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 26, 2013)

lol y'all still hoping it's gonna be World's Finest. 
it's Batman vs. Superman. deal with it. 
this is also not a sequel. WB will make a Man of Steel(Man of Tomorrow?) sequel with Superman as the sole main lead. no Batman to humiliate his ass.

and IF Wonder Woman will be involve(I'm still skeptical), the title might be changed to Trinity.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 26, 2013)

Superman & Batman: World's Finest

Not that hard.


----------



## Legend (Sep 26, 2013)

Superman vs Batman was never confirmed, its the working title


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 27, 2013)

eh, couldn't it be Supergirl ? 


although 25-33 is too old for her ?  or not


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 27, 2013)

Ooh ooh, better yet: 

*Batman vs Superman vs Wonder Woman:* _the Trinity of the World's Finest Public Enemies_


sounds legit right?


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 27, 2013)

Aging Boner.....Who let you back in this thread.


----------



## Legend (Sep 27, 2013)

*Goyer Reveals ?Man of Steel? Sequel is ?Further Along Than ? People Realize?*



> Amid the whirlwind of discussion, outrage and petitions unleashed in the two months since Warner Bros. announced its Batman vs. Superman Man of Steel sequel ? and in the month since the controversial casting of Ben Affleck as the Dark Knight ? fans and industry watchers may have failed to consider something: just how far into development Zack Snyder & Co. actually are.
> 
> ?One of the things that?s been fun for us,? screenwriter David S. Goyer says in a brief interview with The Associated Press, ?is we?re a bit further along than I think people realize.?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 27, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> The earlier reports said they were casting Bruce's love interest.
> 
> That could very much be Diana.
> 
> Wouldn't be too impossible to adapt Diana and Bruce's relationship from JL/JU.



I'd much prefer that relationship tbh.

Besides think of the collateral damage Supes and Wondy would have on the world if they start doing the dirty dance of love.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2013)

It's not like Bruce hasn't taken women away from Supes before. Like say Lois Lane .


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 27, 2013)

Maybe Diana will be in it but will be watching things from the outside, having a 'normal' life and then stepping in as Wonder Woman in the second half of the movie.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 27, 2013)

So Is the Wonder Woman movie still a goo as well or not?

Is Flash going to get his own movie or is WB depending on that Arrow spin-off series? 

What are yalls thoughts on Greg Berlanti directing The Flash movie?

On one hand he did Arrow on the other hand he was mostly responsible for what was Green Lantern, and the Clash and Wrath of the Titans movies.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 28, 2013)

[youtube]C5uDcj3mMd8[/youtube]


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 1, 2013)

WB will probably announce who is Lex Luthor next week at NY Comic Con


----------



## Legend (Oct 2, 2013)

Sounds about right


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 2, 2013)

Wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 2, 2013)

Along with Diana?!


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 7, 2013)

[youtube]U4U4he3GgC4[/youtube]


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 12, 2013)

> During Comic-Con, it was reported that The Flash would get his own movie in 2016. Well, Latino-Review's "@elmayimbe" has seemingly unveiled a page from an upcoming supehero movie. Should we expect to see Barry Allen also fighting crime in Batman Vs. Superman!
> 
> 
> > elmayimbe @elmayimbe
> ...



I really really really hope they connect TV Universe to DCCU, we don't need two different Barry Allen running around. (if this is true of course which I'm not sure, LOL)

If only one of them was Wally...


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2013)

No sally as flash please, give them a teen titans movie


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 12, 2013)

i don't know shit about this honky Barry Allen...sounds like some lame ass MoFo from what I've heard.

Rather have Wallard Westo, the guy from JLU.


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2013)

Can't have wally without Barry or John without Hal, that was one aspect of the jl I hated


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 12, 2013)

But they still nailed it in JL and JLU  They can briefly mention Barry but as a character? meeeeeeh.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2013)

I can see them introducing the other heroes by them making cameos maybe seeing batman and superman working together and they decide to suit up and do something.


----------



## Legend (Oct 13, 2013)

Wally needs to be with his age group


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 13, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> i don't know shit about this honky Barry Allen...sounds like some lame ass MoFo from what I've heard.
> 
> Rather have Wallard Westo, the guy from JLU.


Imagine if you took everything unique and special about flash(wally west) from the justice league cartoon and flushed it down the toilet, that's pretty much what barry allan is.


----------



## Legend (Oct 13, 2013)

HAVE YOU PEOPE READ THE CURRENT FLASH


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 13, 2013)

Did I hurt your feelings legend


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 13, 2013)

Yep, I'm reading the current Flash now, art is shiny but Wally is the superior Flash imho. He has the hothead that suits a speedster hero.



Narutossss said:


> Imagine if you took everything unique and special about flash(wally west) from the justice league cartoon and flushed it down the toilet, that's pretty much what barry allan is.



Nailed it. Even though in the current JL comic books he plays the "naive/everyman" role, he just doesn't have the snarky and unique attitude Wall-e had. They try to make him Peter Parker of DC but he ain't one.

Edit: This sounds too harsh on Barry, I think he's a very huggable grandpa. 


But Wally is better.


----------



## Legend (Oct 13, 2013)

Did i hurt your rep?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 16, 2013)

Would anyone like some tickets to watch Gotham City University vs Metropolis State university? The match is taking place this weekend.



The first scene is being shot this weekend! This weekend!


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 21, 2013)

Gotham x Metropolis footage:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RaulE8We_w#t=145[/youtube]


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 22, 2013)

Wonder Woman in Superman/Batman?! So it seems...


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2013)

Somebodies working out...


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 25, 2013)

he doesn't need to work out...he needs a kryptonite ring, some red sun spot lights and some mechanical power gloves to beat the shit out of that reckless Man of Slaughter.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah, batman looks like he'll be bigger than superman in this universe.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 25, 2013)

Alexandra Daddario


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 25, 2013)

Rebel Wilson


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 25, 2013)

He does need to work out.


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 25, 2013)

if he were _really_ dedicated to being Batman he'd dye his daughters hair red, cripple her and call her Oracle but I think he's just gonna half ass it...smh


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 25, 2013)

Or he would ruin her childhood by training her like a soldier and when she goes awol either fires her or she gets herself kidnap by a serial killer tortured and killed then brought back from the dead to have every fanboy wet about how awesome that she is killing people now....


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 25, 2013)

Should have never made him good again...WE COULD HAVE HAD A FUTURE TOGETHER!!!!


but still...


----------



## Legend (Oct 25, 2013)

I have high hopes


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 2, 2013)

Jamie Alexander, Thor's Lady Sif, was at a convention of Stan Lee in Los Angeles and said she knew the plot of the Superman/Batman movie, which made people conclude she auditioned for the movie probably for the role of Wonder Woman, if that is really the mysterious female character Warner is looking for.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 2, 2013)

Jamie Alexander would probably make a great WW, but once again it seems like a very safe and uninspired casting decision, just like casting Affleck.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 2, 2013)

All we can do is just wait, we might be surprised the same way Heath surprised us.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 3, 2013)

Kevin Smith is hosting a Q&A with Zak Snyder and Amy Adams on November 9th.

Travis Beacham Tumblr

I'm praying Smith is writing the solo Batman film.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypK506gTXpU[/youtube]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 3, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Jamie Alexander, Thor's Lady Sif, was at a convention of Stan Lee in Los Angeles and said she knew the plot of the Superman/Batman movie, which made people conclude she auditioned for the movie probably for the role of Wonder Woman, if that is really the mysterious female character Warner is looking for.



Indeed. 

Here is a bit more of info about this:



> *THOR: THE DARK WORLD's Jaimie Alexander Talking with WB/DC About BATMAN VS. SUPERMAN*
> 
> The Bleeding Cool crew got the jump on the news, but Forbes blogger Mark Hughes apparently spoke with Jaimie Alexander during the Comikaze Expo today and received quite an intriguing bit of info from the Thor: The Dark World actress. While Alexander has previously teased a big future for her Asgardian Goddess, Lady Sif, she now "confirms" that another Thor installment is happening. But that's not the big news. It seems the 29-year-old is in talks for another comic book venture outside Marvel's Universe. Hughes posted to Twitter: _"Jaimie Alexander has been having "conversations" w/ WB/DC. She also knows things a/b BATMAN VS SUPERMAN's story."_
> 
> Jaimie Alexander has been considered a longtime fan-favorite for DC's Wonder Woman, who's rumored to join Batman Vs. Superman. And the actress has even went on record expressing her hopes for a "modern" take on the Amazon Princess. Of course, she could be talking with the studio about another role, and likely there're other actresses in contention. But, if these "conversations" she's having become negotiations, she'd aptly join Henry Cavill, Ben Affleck, Amy Adams, Diane Lane and Laurence Fishburne in the Zack Snyder-directed Man of Steel sequel. What do you think?






> *More From Jaimie Alexander On SUPERMAN/BATMAN; May Hint At WONDER WOMAN*
> 
> At this year?s Comikaze Expo, Lady Sif herself, Jaimie Alexander, moderated the AMC panel discussion ?Movie Talk? and revealed that she has met with Warner Bros. regarding a possible superhero roles, while also stating that she felt Ben Affleck would be great for this interpretation of Batman because she knew a little about the story of Zack Snyder's sequel. Now this caused the internet to immediately put two and two together and get "Jaimie Alexander is up for a role in Batman Vs Superman!" But of course that may not be the case at all -- and the further suggestion that this role could be Wonder Woman is even more speculative. But, as with all of these things, you just never know! Forbes' Mark Hughes caught up with Alexander after the panel and asked her about these revelations, and whether she was in fact referring to Princess Diana. Here's a chunk of his report.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid (Nov 3, 2013)

but that damn ben affleck as batman


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 3, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> Kevin Smith is hosting a Q&A with Zak Snyder and Amy Adams on November 9th.
> 
> Travis Beacham Tumblr
> 
> ...


holy bladder problems Batman!


they should get Grant Morrison to co-write together with Goyer.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 4, 2013)

oh wow, Wonder Woman will finally be making her big screen debut, and it'll be in the upcoming Lego Movie. 
voiced by Cobie Smulders. she actually sounded good and not wooden unlike her Maria Hill. 
also Will Arnett as Batman. 

Superman, GL and Green Arrow are also be in the movie.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2013)

All my money for Jaimie Alexander. She's wasted as Sif, imho.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 4, 2013)

I can totally see that coming:


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 4, 2013)

it is an obvious choice, i'll admit...


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 4, 2013)

if she does get cast as WW, she needs to bulk up and get implants. WW ain't a Pettanko, yo.

j/k. butt seriously, she would need to bulk up Jessica Biel-tier. she will get the look a little more, and all that's left will be if she can actually do the character any justice. I've only seen her in Thor so hard to judge if she got the screen presence and acting chops to do a good WW. she didn't really stand out in Thor when she did get her screen time.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 6, 2013)

> *Olga Kurylenko Said To Be Up For WONDER WOMAN In SUPERMAN/BATMAN*
> 
> This might be reason to get very excited folks. According to the Schmoes' inside sources, not only will Wonder Woman be joining Batman in Zack Snyder's Man Of Steel sequel, but the quite ridiculously attractive Oblivion actress Olga Kurylenko could end up playing her! Here's the information they were handed just a few minutes ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 6, 2013)

she's actually one of the actresses I want as WW because she would give that foreign/exotic feel to the character, who is very foreign and shouldn't talk with an American accent lol.

she would also make a pretty good Talia, which is what I think this role is going to be since the role is for Batman's LI.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 6, 2013)

OMG! It seems WW's rumors will all come true!


----------



## Gabe (Nov 6, 2013)

I think Olga Kurylenko is very pretty and would be a good choice for WW


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 7, 2013)

Nightwing also on the movie? 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYWg9S2YG3w#t=50[/youtube]


----------



## Cromer (Nov 7, 2013)

Superman sequel turning into Batman movie? HUEHUEHUE


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 7, 2013)

as if there were any doubt...

the only good superman stories are elseworld ones or when he's team up with Batman.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 7, 2013)

This is pretty much "Road to DCCU" more than a "Man of Steel Sequel".

Also Nightwing? No Robin? Interesting...


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 7, 2013)

It's too difficult to take Batman seriously with a Robin around...or not think of him as a child endangering monster p*d*p****.

Nightwing is the way to go.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 7, 2013)

Night wing interesting but he should not be night wing until super tells Grayson about the krypton in hero


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 7, 2013)

it's not going to follow the comics to the letter. it's like BTAS where Dick became Nightwing without Superman telling him all about the Krypton hero.



Aging Boner said:


> as if there were any doubt...
> 
> the only good superman stories are elseworld ones or when he's team up with Batman.


nah, he has some great in-continuity stuff.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't think either Dick Greyson or Diana will already be their respective heroes in all their glory. They are probably being cast to play roles showing their development prior to becoming icons.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 7, 2013)

Other actresses who are testing for the mysterious role which is possibly Wonder Woman:



> Sources say trio are testing for role that could be Wonder Woman
> 
> Is Warner Bros. closer to finding the woman who could play Wonder Woman in the untitled “Batman-Superman” pic?
> 
> ...




So now even Flash has made the rounds in rumor land?


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 8, 2013)

I wonder if he appears like he will in Arrow show. A civillian scientist. On the other hand Dick is Nightwing age so he must be a superhero for a while with Wally around. Unless it is new 52 version of course....


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 8, 2013)

Leaked concept art?



MY JIMMIES ARE RUSTLED


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 8, 2013)

It's finally happening


> Borys Kit @Borys_Kit
> Since the cat seems to out of the bag...here's what I heard: Wonder Woman will not be in Supes vs Batman. But a certain Diana may show up.
> 8:21 PM - 7 Nov 2013 from Los Angeles, CA, United States





> Borys Kit @Borys_Kit
> And I'm pretty confident these tests are not for WW, who will have a minor minor role. This is Supes vs Bats. Not Supes vs Bats vs WW.
> 8:22 PM - 7 Nov 2013



I think the women in that THR report are testing for the role of Batman's love interest and Jamie Alexander is testing for Wonder Woman.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 8, 2013)

Is this still a Superman movie, or are we just going straight to JL?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2013)

Jamie Alexander might be able to pull it off.  And she might as well since Marvel refuses to use her properly.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 8, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> It's finally happening
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I completely agree with this approach. Diana will be displayed but not WW so the focus will be completely on Supes and Bats. This is how I pictured her role in the movie would be.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 8, 2013)

I wouldn't mind if this is just a 'Super Friends' film, with Superman being the main character. But I don't want Batman to overshadow Superman too much.

I guess I would've liked to see an Superman sequel though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 8, 2013)

Batman has been around a while so we see cameo of the batfamily.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 8, 2013)

Personally, I'm tired of Batman and Superman; Batfamily additions and WW would be nice.

I have no idea how to feel about Barry Allen though.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 8, 2013)

How are you tired of THEM if they have never been portrayed together on the big screen? lol. On the other hand it's good to know that other members of the DCU will be there but as yet-to-become-heroes.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 8, 2013)

being a BatFan and a SuperHater there are few things in life I cherish more than the delicious rage tears of Superman fanboys...

dis movie gun be so good. You know it'll be a Bat movie above all simply because Affleck is a way bigger star and screen presence than Cavill.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 8, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> How are you tired of THEM if they have never been portrayed together on the big screen? lol.


I'm tired of characters separetely. Doesn't matter if they're working together, I have enough with comic books and JLU I'm currently watching. I don't hate them, I'm just open to new characters at this point. Marvel started to its cinematic universe with a B-list character I had no idea about before. Heck, TDKR was last year. I wish they started with a strong new character (Wonder Woman or Flash). Batman and Superman, yeah we know about them, how original.



> On the other hand it's good to know that other members of the DCU will be there but as yet-to-become-heroes.



Is this confirmed?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 8, 2013)

Maybe the other heroes will see batman and superman join forces to stop something and the others are inspired to suit up


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 8, 2013)

I think Batman's love interest will be Sasha Bordeaux.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 8, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Maybe the other heroes will see batman and superman join forces to stop something and the others are inspired to suit up



Hmm, I actually would like to see it different.

a) They all exist seperately. They have their adventures but Superman/Batman team up spurs them to create the Leauge. We know Batman is already experienced and probably was a hero even before MoS. If GL is a part of DCCU then Hal is in action too. I don't see it especially inspiring Barry Allen either as that icon was Jay Garrick to him. But we have Diana and knowing JL animated series, THAT might happen to her.

b) Superman inspired others to suit up after the events of MoS already and we have a huge time-skip.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 8, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I think Batman's love interest will be Sasha Bordeaux.


That would be a great segue to eventually introduce Checkmate, Amanda Waller, Maxwell Lord, and the JLU Season 1 storyline.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I think Batman's love interest will be Sasha Bordeaux.


Troll.  

That's like saying Nocturna will be the love interest.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 8, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I'm tired of characters separetely. Doesn't matter if they're working together, I have enough with comic books and JLU I'm currently watching. I don't hate them, I'm just open to new characters at this point. Marvel started to its cinematic universe with a B-list character I had no idea about before. Heck, TDKR was last year. I wish they started with a strong new character (Wonder Woman or Flash). Batman and Superman, yeah we know about them, how original.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this confirmed?



Snyder has already said that the other heroes are around, but they are not suited up, they are somehow waiting for inspiration.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 8, 2013)

So.....Here's the guy who's in the lead to play Nightwing. 



They might as well just call this film "how to make JLA without having to call it JLA" 

It's getting hella CROWDED now , and wtf does Nightwing have to do with a Superman vs Batman film?  not saying it doesn't make sense considering the Batman we're getting , BUT how can having him in this film seriously benefit it aside from a forced cameo?

I gave a  pass for Wonder Woman since she's Trinity , but even that is like, whyyyy?  They haven't even talked about the villains yet,  this film is gonna be a disaster.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2013)

That guy is ugly.  Which makes him a perfect choice for Ben's protege.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 8, 2013)

^^He is fucking ugly!


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 8, 2013)

> This is Dick Grayson, ladies man, super hero, acrobatic prodigy and first student of the worlds greatest detective:


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2013)

And just like that I'm out again!


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 9, 2013)

Hera on a bike, this is Shaileneyfugly Woodley all over again.
*crying tears of blood*

I mean this is fucking Dick Grayson....Dick fucking Grayson...


----------



## Vault (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Suzuku (Nov 9, 2013)

1. Is this even a Superman movie anymore? 

2. That dude is ugly as fuck 

That said, remember Heath Ledger Joker. Will refrain until I actually see him as Dick/Nightwing. It's cool we're getting Nightwing in general tho.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 9, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> So.....Here's the guy who's in the lead to play Nightwing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder Woman is probably just a cameo and I can see them using Nightwing as a device to expand on Batman's past in the film. But it is starting to feel less and less like a Superman sequel with Batman in it and more like a real team up/combination of the two.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 9, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Hera on a bike, this is Shaileneyfugly Woodley all over again.
> *crying tears of blood*
> 
> I mean this is fucking Dick Grayson....Dick fucking Grayson...



But Shailene is pretty


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 9, 2013)

she's average when she's dolled up and definitely not Mary Jane tier, who was created to be a super hot fashion model out of Parker's league.

Woodley looks like someone Garfield would slum it with at best.


~~~~
but yeah, Batfam taking over this bitch...gonna send the Man of Slaughter packing.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 9, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> But Shailene is pretty


She's not -sexy- which is mainly what MJ is supposed to be.

Also this isn't even comparable to Heath Ledger, dude was good looking and he was going to paint his face most of the time anyway. But Dick is someone who gives both men and women boners, I don't even with this choice.

Praying to everything Holy that this won't go anywhere beyond rumours.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 9, 2013)

Looks aside, at least we know this means they're not just trying to cast the next Taylor Lautner here, I assume this guy has acting chops.

That said , lets hope the other candidates are at least people we can picture as a young crime fighter.

And with THAT  said , I have to point out that this fucking guy is a former Marine.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 9, 2013)

fan event tomorrow so we might get confirmations on casting and information on the direction of where they're going. whether it'll be just Batman vs. Superman, or Trinity, or Justice League. 

and lol that dude as Nightwing? please, WB, DON'T. Dick should be a bishounen. he's the character that's going to bring in the teen girls who aren't into geek shit, into the theaters to watch this film of their own free will. girls love Dick more than they're interested in Wonder Woman, or Batman, or Man of Murder. that dude looks like he'd be a good Riddler tho.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 9, 2013)

If y'all even saw The Town, that already makes Ben a good choice.

But who in the flying fuck is this guy?


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 9, 2013)

How would you all guys react if Wonder Woman was an ugly woman but she had nice acting skills?

Yeah.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 9, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> girls love Dick



Of course they do. Some boys do too


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2013)

I would still like to see Olga Kurylenko get whatever role she tested for.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> How would you all guys react if Wonder Woman was an ugly woman but she had nice acting skills?
> 
> Yeah.


Wonder Woman needs both.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 9, 2013)

Nightwing needs to be a hawt lad. Supes (Cavill) is already hot as hell, Ben Affleck is handsome and just needs to get fit so WB, please keep the standards here.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 9, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Wonder Woman needs both.



And Dick Grayson doesn't?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2013)

Everyone saw the fucking Town.  And it's not that great.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 9, 2013)

So it seems the code name given to this movie is "Sage and Milo."



Sage, of course is the Batman.





> The unofficial Facebook "Man of Steel" fan page has discovered that the code name for the upcoming Superman/Batman movie is "Sage and Milo".
> 
> Casting has been done under this name, and test shoots are beginning in LA under this name.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 9, 2013)

at the very very least they could have cast Kit Harrington, he looks more Nightwingish than this derp (who as far as I know has only acted in '_Girls_'), all he'd need to do is muscle up with Affleck.

Also, I just saw Man of Slaughter again recently, Cavill is comically buff...he looks kind of retarded with his shirt off he's so buff.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 9, 2013)

>Hates Man of Steel

>"Just saw it again"

 Kind of a dumb way to throw away 10 dollars


----------



## Cromer (Nov 9, 2013)

Eh, Nightwing isn't supposed to be buff anyway, more lithe and athletic than anything else.


And bishie, can't forget that


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 9, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> kinds of a dumb way to waste time and get viruses.



>2013
>Doesn't know how to internet


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 9, 2013)

Despite the viruses bs, godzillafan has a point in saying it's inconsistent, to say the least, to criticize a movie so much and still rewatch it. Anyway, I found this concept for a WW movie, what do you guys think?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XATiV3gmy-Q[/youtube]

Snyder said during the blu-ray release event that on the next movie Kal-el will deal with the consequences of destroying Metropolis and killing thousands of people and he even went on to compare it to the Avengers saying that it will be unlike the latter, which had New York being destroyed but no one addressed the issue or had to deal with the consequences of such destruction.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2013)

Since everyone else is going to be in the movie.  I want the Birds of Prey.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 9, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Despite the viruses bs, godzillafan has a point in saying it's inconsistent, to say the least, to criticize a movie so much and still rewatch it. Anyway, I found this concept for a WW movie, what do you guys think?



I've only seen it twice and let me tell you it doesn't get better on the second time. You start seeing inconsistencies in the plot and characters that would have gone unnoticed...as expected from a Goyer script and a Snyder joint.

but that's not to say I didn't enjoy it, I am well capable of enjoying a bad movie.

I particularly like how Man of Smugness hovers over General of Color at the end while Metropolis is still burning (thanks for that alien) and nicely returns the million dollar spy drone he just smashed.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2013)

I've seen a lot of movies I disliked at first but grew to like by a second viewing, what's wrong with giving a movie a second  chance ?


----------



## Legend (Nov 10, 2013)

That live show was underwhelming


I hope that guy isn't dick, he doesn't have the look


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 10, 2013)

^^SO check this out.



> *Two More Names Pop Up For Nightwing Role In BATMAN VS. SUPERMAN*
> 
> Earlier this week an interesting rumour dropped regarding the DC Comics character, Nightwing, appearing in the upcoming Man Of Steel sequel, Batman Vs. Superman. Then two days later, it was revealed that Girls star, Adam Driver was one of the many actors on the shortlist for the covered role. Two months ago, I posted a exclusive revealing who Marvel were looking at to play the role of Janet Van Dyne (who later becomes The Wasp) in Marvel’s Ant-Man, which The Schmoes Know confirmed a week later. Now, my source strikes again! This time revealing how many actors are on the shortlist for Nightwing and two actors who are seriously being looked at, read on for more! As said earlier, my source has told me to not reveal his/her real name. Now, if you asked me two months ago, ‘would you want to see Nightwing in Batman Vs. Superman?’ I would have laughed and given a solid, ‘are you serious?’ but now ladies and gentlemen, it appears Nightwing will in fact feature in the film, and earlier today I was notified who else is on the shortlist for the role. The shortlist apparently consists of six actors. One of these actors have been a fan favourite for the role for quite some time now and the other actor is a rather interesting choice, but let’s start with choice number one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2013)

Two more bad options.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 10, 2013)

yep, but at least not as hideous as first dude.

Second dude was in that movie "_We need to talk about Kevin_" IIRC...he plays a good psycho in that.


----------



## Legend (Nov 10, 2013)

anyone but adam driver


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 10, 2013)

First guy is really cute.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 10, 2013)

Penn Badgley needs bigger roles. I could see Dan Humphrey pulling  it off.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 10, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> You make this post and we're the idiot



Trying to teach you common sense like trying to teach calculus to a retarded fish.

We're you really unaware of this?


----------



## Vault (Nov 10, 2013)

But check your spelling before calling others retarded.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 10, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Despite the viruses bs, godzillafan has a point in saying it's inconsistent, to say the least, to criticize a movie so much and still rewatch it. Anyway, I found this concept for a WW movie, what do you guys think?
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XATiV3gmy-Q[/youtube]
> 
> Snyder said during the blu-ray release event that on the next movie Kal-el will deal with the consequences of destroying Metropolis and killing thousands of people and he even went on to compare it to the Avengers saying that it will be unlike the latter, which had New York being destroyed but no one addressed the issue or had to deal with the consequences of such destruction.



Except it isn't bs computers get viruses from virtually everything, threat levels vary and it's the ones that grow that eventually become problematic.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 10, 2013)

Vault said:


> But check your spelling before calling others retarded.



Literacy=/=Intellegince, its the Internet I shouldn't have to waste my time spellchecking for you, don't like it? Boohoo have your period somewhere else.


----------



## Vault (Nov 10, 2013)

Wow you are really cool aren't you?


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 10, 2013)

Vault said:


> Wow you are really cool aren't you?



Not sure about you, but looking cool on an Internet forum isn't exactly a top priority of mine sorry chief.


----------



## Vault (Nov 10, 2013)

What a badass you are.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 10, 2013)

Vault said:


> What a badass you are.



Tell me about it, I'm almost too hardcore.


----------



## Vault (Nov 10, 2013)

Almost? Don't be modest now. You are!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 10, 2013)

Vault with that beta satire.


----------



## Fate115 (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm so anticipating the moment we get the first few trailers along with the actual date of showing. One can only imagine the chaos this could bring to the forums. Remember when we all anxiously awaited that sexy 3rd trailer of MOS and how we all lost it with intense excitement when it was officially shown? 

The forums were filled with crazy/excited fans agreeing and disagreeing with one another on how the movie was going to play out...and now we're back to square one patiently awaiting any news on this newly to be made semi-sequel. Can't wait to see the fan reactions to the first trailer to this movie so we all got more to talk about and speculate again.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 11, 2013)

Trailer moment = epicness.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 11, 2013)

Rumos about Bats' costume



> Kevin Smith Says The Batman Costume In BATMAN VS SUPERMAN IS Like Nothing We Have Ever Seen Before
> 
> On his weekly Podcast "Hollywood Babble-On with Ralph Garman and Kevin Smith" Mr. Smith let slip some information about the new costuime for Batman in the upcoming Superman Vs Batman movie. He told his co host and audiences that back stage Director Zack Snyder showed him a picture of the costume on his iPhone. Kevin had this to say
> 
> ...



Which one of these, I wonder:


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 11, 2013)

Closer to Nu52 one I guess.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 11, 2013)

His suit will be supposedly a cross between Injustice and Noel's run of the comic, that means shorter ears, a green ranger type chest shield with a connecting cape and  the bat-symbol on the front, interestingly enough this is similar to Snyder's take on NiteOwl. Which further supports my theory that Snyder's Batman will be part NiteOwl and Rorschach.

According to Smith the suit wont be like anything we've seen on screen before,and it wont  just be black  tactical armor like previous incarnations, I'm assuming black on grey similar to Arkham Origins, and the material should be made of something  like Cap's suit in Avengers if they're gonna go against the Nolan trend.

Best case scenario , we end up with something like this




Worse case scenario , this is the pic that got Snyder a hug from Kevin Smith.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 11, 2013)

Blue and grey Jim Lee Batsuit?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 11, 2013)

Black and gray would be good for the suit


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 11, 2013)

Kevine Smith said the suit takes him back to his childhood in addition to be Jim Lee inspired and not "matrix black armor"...I'm thinking we're getting the dark blue and grey suit.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 11, 2013)

Reeves FX cowl maker has seen the suit and is posting about it on Facebook.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Hype rising again


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm thinking the suit is going to looks like this with no underpants


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 11, 2013)

I'd dig the Brave and the Bold vibe.

Adam West wore a dark blue on gray color if Smith was referring to THAT far back.

Jim Lee also did a design for the New 52.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 11, 2013)

I think he's referring more to his Hush Batman than New 52.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 11, 2013)

As long as it's black or blue on grey  i'll be good.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2013)

I think they should go with the Nightfall costume or Batman Beyond.  People are tired of the other suit.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 11, 2013)

he's gonna need armored gauntlets if he's gonna beat the shit outta Man of Massacres so I wouldn't be surprised if something like the Knightfall suit made an appearance.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 11, 2013)

^They definitely wont go with Batman Beyond for this, they're hoping to make a BB movie in the future after an established universe.


I notice the Hush run features Nightwing as well as Oracle, I hope she makes an appearance , this would be a perfect  hint towards the Joker.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 11, 2013)

LIES!

they will never make a Batman Beyond movie


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 11, 2013)

He's gonna need his TDKR death suit to survive Man of Murder


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> ^They definitely wont go with Batman Beyond for this, they're hoping to make a BB movie in the future after an established universe.
> 
> 
> I notice the Hush run features Nightwing as well as Oracle, I hope she makes an appearance , this would be a perfect  hint towards the Joker.


In that case I want Cassandra Cain as Batgirl.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 11, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> *he's gonna need armored gauntlets if he's gonna beat the shit outta Man of Massacres so* I wouldn't be surprised if something like the Knightfall suit made an appearance.



Zod died though I don't think Bats will get a chance to fight him.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 11, 2013)

Snyder already said there will be physical confrontation between Batman and Superman.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2013)

Is Superman gonna have a murder trial at the beginning of the film?


----------



## Vault (Nov 11, 2013)

A few thousand people or the whole earth


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 11, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Is Superman gonna have a murder trial at the beginning of the film?



And how are they supposed to kill him? 'Cause once convicted he'll be sentenced to death penalty... 

On Bats outfit, if they come up with something of this nature, I'll have a huge boner.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 11, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Is Superman gonna have a murder trial at the beginning of the film?



if the opening scene isn't Lex Luthor publicly denouncing the Last Son of Murder then this movie fails instantly.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 11, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> if the opening scene isn't Lex Luthor publicly denouncing the Last Son of Murder then this movie fails instantly.



That joke is about as funny as a burning orphanage.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 11, 2013)

Man of Murder answers to no one


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 12, 2013)

bamp     .


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 12, 2013)

> *Terry O?Quinn rumored for the role of Lex Luthor*
> 
> The one casting fans have been clamoring to learn more about is who will fill the role of Lex Luthor in Batman vs Superman. While Bryan Cranston had at one time been rumored for the role, this turned out to be completely bogus. Cranston denied the rumor, and if that wasn?t enough it was announced he would be going with the production of XX to Broadway which begins in December.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cromer (Nov 12, 2013)

>Man of Murder
>Man of Slaughter
>Man of Decimation
>Hitogiri Uchuujin (trololol)

Keep it going...


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 12, 2013)

>Hitogiri Uchuujin


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 12, 2013)

Man of Annihilation


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 12, 2013)

Man of Snapping


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 12, 2013)

Man of the Dead


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 12, 2013)

Hombre por Asesinato


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2013)

Warner Bros seems determined to miscast all of the new characters.  I'm kind of impressed to tell you the truth.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 12, 2013)

If this is true I like the Arrow Nightwing more than Adam fucking Driver


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow, he's just...


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 12, 2013)

Adam Driver was a marine, and he seems to be regarded as a good actor, so I'm happy with that.

Kevin Smith said on his Hollywood Babble On podcast that he saw a picture of Affleck in the Batsuit. Snyder showed him after the live show.

He can't say anything, but said it's not like previous suits in movies. Hopefully that means it is not just pure black. He said something else bleeped out, but I'm hoping he said Adam West influenced, meaning it's blue and grey?

Don't care about Arrow at all.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 12, 2013)

damn, I like Terry O'quinn but I will always associate Lex Luthor with Clancy Brown's commanding voice...Terry O's voice is way too mild by comparison. 

We'll see how it goes; as long as he exposes Man of Genocide to the people as the reckless and dangerous public threat that he is, i'll be satisfied.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 12, 2013)

Ahhh shit , Jeremy might become the badass Grayson.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 12, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> Adam Driver was a marine, and he seems to be regarded as a good actor, so I'm happy with that.
> 
> Kevin Smith said on his Hollywood Babble On podcast that he saw a picture of Affleck in the Batsuit. Snyder showed him after the live show.
> 
> ...



We talked about that 2 pages ago.

On Lex Luthor, I think Bryan Cranston's voice would give the character so much presence and authority that people would fear him.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 12, 2013)

[youtube]Sge5sUNJkiY[/youtube]


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 12, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> damn, I like Terry O'quinn but I will always associate Lex Luthor with Clancy Brown's commanding voice...Terry O's voice is way too mild by comparison.
> 
> We'll see how it goes; as long as he exposes Man of Genocide to the people as the reckless and dangerous public threat that he is, i'll be satisfied.



Lex doesn't need to sound commanding he needs to sound persuasive and manipulative like an evil business man should.

Also gotta love all the Man of slaughter jokes as though this movie was the first to feature Supes in a fight that fucked up Metropolis.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 12, 2013)

Are you implying that the Man of Massacre is a joke?


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 12, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> [youtube]Sge5sUNJkiY[/youtube]



this is golden and 100% accurate.

I also echo his confused desire at wanting to see Ben Affleck beat the shit out of this guy.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 12, 2013)

Tsk tsk, Aging Boner, this can't be good for your health, you know? These constant tirades against the High Councilor?


_What if he pays attention?_


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 12, 2013)

what's he gonna do? snap my neck?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 12, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> [youtube]Sge5sUNJkiY[/youtube]




That was surprisingly accurate, I liked the part about how he honored his dads .


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 12, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> this is golden and 100% accurate.
> 
> I also echo his confused desire at wanting to see Ben Affleck beat the shit out of this guy.



You know it's funny you never seem to have an opinion of your own.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2013)

WHAT IS SUPERMAN GOING TO DO IN THE NEXT MOVIE?  MURDER SOMEONE FOR STEALING A FUCKING PURSE???


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 12, 2013)

Murder the Batman


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 12, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Murder the Batman



If Darkseid can't kill Batman what makes you think Supes can?


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 12, 2013)

not muh comics


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> [youtube]Sge5sUNJkiY[/youtube]



That bit at the end was pure gold.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 13, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> what's he gonna do? snap my neck?



[YOUTUBE]MijunrjYkoQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 13, 2013)

Man of No Second Chances


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes, how dare Superman have fights in populated areas or sometimes kill his villains. What does he think this is, all those comics and cartoons where he has been doing that for years?


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 13, 2013)

Man of Sadism


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 13, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> what's he gonna do? snap my neck?



He'll snap your neck and pluck your eyeballs out.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxxgD54MPss[/youtube]


----------



## Cromer (Nov 14, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Man of Sadism



Nah, not Sadism, you'd have to give a darn to be a sadist.


Man of Collateral Damage


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 14, 2013)

Man of Zero Fucks Given


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 14, 2013)

Man of Genocide.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 14, 2013)

Man of Death Rays


----------



## Vault (Nov 14, 2013)

Man of destruction.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 14, 2013)

Man of Discombobulation


----------



## Vault (Nov 14, 2013)

Man of levelled cities.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 14, 2013)

Man of chillin' at the North Pole while people are still buried in Metropolis


----------



## Vault (Nov 14, 2013)

Man of no accountability.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 14, 2013)

Man of cataclysmic property damage


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 14, 2013)

Man of wailing orphans


----------



## Vault (Nov 14, 2013)

Man of increasing America's debt.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 14, 2013)

Man of shitting all over truth, justice and the American way


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 14, 2013)

Man of twisting Zod's neck


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 14, 2013)

Man of Equal Justice

[youtube]weMMywZyrwQ[/youtube]


----------



## Vault (Nov 14, 2013)

Man of fuck your 12 million military drones.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 14, 2013)

Man of terrible disguises

Man of showing up to work with a shit eating grin after the worst disaster in history


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 14, 2013)

Now on to the news.



> Alright, I'm back with more Batman Vs. Superman scoopage from my source, General Napier. This time, we'll cover lots of tidbits. So, bear with me. *First up, The Flash. Yes, he will be in the film, BUT as others have mentioned he will not be in costume for the movie. The Flash will only be seen as Barry Allen. Same goes for Wonder Woman. She will not be wearing her costume in this film, and will only be known as Diana.* As you know, CW is developing a Flash television series that is a spinoff from Arrow. I'm told by my source that WB wants Grant Gustin to make the cameo as Barry Allen, BUT it all depends on how the audience reacts to him when he makes his debut on the small screen later this year. If sentiment is positive Gustin's in, but if it's negative they will find someone else for the Barry Allen/Flash cameo.
> 
> Last weekend, Zack Snyder dropped a few Batman Vs. Superman tidbits. The most pertinent, is when he said: "Lex (Luthor) loves calling him an alien.*" Zack Snyder's Lex Luthor isn't gonna be focusing on real estate, like he has in past Superman films. This time, Lex's motivations will be rooted on his belief that Superman is not good for mankind. The Lex that you will see, will resemble characteristics from Grant Morrison's All-Star Superman.* The video below, includes a scene in which Lex explains to Clark Kent why Superman's perfection diminishes his greatness. This is what you can expect from Zack Snyder's Lex.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 14, 2013)

Who da Faq Bruce date dats black?

^Ignorant overreaction.

I didn't know Bruce ever had a Black love interest.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2013)

Jezebel Jet, right?


----------



## Vault (Nov 14, 2013)

That Washington chick is probably going to get the gig.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't like it though.  Seems like blatant pandering to me.

I pretty much hate everything I have heard so far about this project.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 14, 2013)

I, on the other hand, got a huge boner for this!


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 14, 2013)

they better get the thickest redbone in hollywood to play that part.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2013)

Don't even think about Bruce Wayne.  Think about Ben Affleck.  Ben Affleck in a serious relationship with a black woman.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 14, 2013)

you're looking at this movie all wrong.

you don't go into a project like this in the same way you would a good movie. You go into this with the hopes that the most glorious train wreck in comic movie history will unfold before your eyes.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2013)

Man of credit hold at lenscrafters


----------



## Cromer (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm drawing a blank at "Black love interest for Bruce Wayne that isn't a shit eating supervillain" someone help me out. Or are we getting black Sasha Bordeaux or summat like that?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 14, 2013)

Cromer said:


> I'm drawing a blank at "Black love interest for Bruce Wayne that isn't a shit eating supervillain" someone help me out. Or are we getting black Sasha Bordeaux or summat like that?



Wasn't he dating a black model with short hair in the new 52?


----------



## Cromer (Nov 14, 2013)

Was he? Not in Snyder's book, I'm guessing. In which case I didn't see it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2013)

The new 52.  

This film is in trouble if it using the new 52 for inspiration.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 14, 2013)

New 52 has been very good so far.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 14, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Was he? Not in Snyder's book, I'm guessing. In which case I didn't see it.



Nevermind, she's  a dark skinned Ukrainian woman


I haven't read these comics in a year so my memory's Alittle fuzzy.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 14, 2013)

That looks so 90's  probably David Finch's book?


----------



## Legend (Nov 14, 2013)

Snyder isnt up for Pairing Bruce except for Bruce X Gotham

I think Bruce has been with girls in Detective and The Dark Knight


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2013)

He should be with girls.  I don't want to read a Batman series that is 100% Batman and 0% Bruce Wayne.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 14, 2013)

lol the eyes, lips and just the face overall is so David Finch.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 14, 2013)

Man of Unaccountability


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 14, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> lol the eyes, lips and just the face overall is so David Finch.



Yup, definitely David Finch, good eye.


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2013)

Avengers didn't save everyone, Thor didn't in Thor 2


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 15, 2013)

Difference is Superman saved no one while helping to level the city.

Man of Genocide


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 15, 2013)

and Legend trying to make this into Marvel vs. DC. Typical Man of Murder apologist


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 15, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Difference is Superman saved no one while helping to level the city.
> 
> Man of Genocide



1. Does saving a planet not count as saving people?

2. Had he not done anything Zod would cause planetary genocide out of pure spite.

3. Superman didn't help level the city most of the damage was sine because of the planet engine, and the rest of the collateral damage was all Zod, any buildings Superman tackled Zod into we saw are clearly either empty or people are already out of the way


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 15, 2013)

So what you're saying is it's okay for Man of Disaster to kill 5000 innocent people as long as it wasn't on purpose and it means saving other people he has no connection to. Okay.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 15, 2013)

^^He did save a couple of army blokes.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 15, 2013)

Faulty logic there, Suzuku :rofl


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2013)

Saved that family from being dust


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 15, 2013)

Punches Zod into buildings, buildings fall on families, doesn't help with the rescue effort. No fucks given.

He's not the hero we deserve; definitely not the hero we need. 

Man of utter disregard for human life


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 15, 2013)

I think people are going a bit overboard with this by making it seem like Clark intentionally disregarded the lives of some. I would just chalk this up as being an inexperienced  supehero , or Snyder just wanted to channel his inner Michael Bay.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 15, 2013)

the best Superman stories are when he says fuck it and decides to take over; at least then he's being honest with himself. 
It's when he feigns concern and compassion for "teh weak humans" that his existence becomes a joke. The man who has the power of a god and the technological marvels of the cosmos at his fingertips is more concerned with saving a loathsome reporter who can't seem to help but fall off buildings every 2 days.

Man of Hypocrisy


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 15, 2013)

Meh, even dumbass Goku knew he had to pull his opponents away from cities to avoid casualties.

Superman's known for being THE boyscout, Snyder should have thought of that. Sure you can have your Michael Bay moment, just have them toss each other into cliffs/mountains or w/e instead. Or you know, if he really wanted to portray how titanesque 2 kryptonians battling was, he could have just evacuated the city beforehand.

Either way it just felt out of character for supes to not give a darn.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Superman fights in cities all the time. Hell he LIVES in a city and everybody knows it, so he's putting lives at risk just by being there- how many villains have shown up in Metropolis solely because they know Superman lives there? A lot, thats how many. And he has killed too.

And even in this fight, there was far more Zod smashing Clark into buildings or making Clark chase him than vice-versa.

Superman punching Darkseid through numerous buildings after telling him how the world is like cardboard to him? AWESOME. Superman getting punched by General Zod through numerous buildings after Zod says he's going to kill every human he can find or die trying? CLARK, YOU DICK!

Out of character my ass. The film has flaws, but as far as the violence goes, it was only showing us the consequences of every fight he ever has in gritty detail for once.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 15, 2013)

^^Completely agree with you. Especially that in the plot of this movie Superman is not 'the boyscout' everyone claims he is or should be, but he'll get there eventually.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 15, 2013)

Man of Obligatory Horror



> *Daniel Alter @DAlter007
> Can't wait for #BatmanvsSuperman.. #batfleck semi-retired/not speaking to Robin anymore.. Controlling drones from the batcave.
> 11:09 AM - 15 Nov 2013*


Sounds like Kingdom Come Batman.


----------



## The World (Nov 15, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> Punches Zod into buildings, buildings fall on families, doesn't help with the rescue effort. No fucks given.
> 
> He's not the hero we deserve; definitely not the hero we need.
> 
> Man of utter disregard for human life



you gonna cry about it?


----------



## The World (Nov 15, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Man of Obligatory Horror
> 
> 
> Sounds like Kingdom Come Batman.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 15, 2013)

The World said:


> you gonna cry about it?






Man of endless tears


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 15, 2013)

The World said:


> you gonna cry about it?



Funny part is people give this forums namesake shit when he DOESN'T kill anyone.


Superman? fuck that, he's a Boy Scout.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 15, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Man of Obligatory Horror
> 
> 
> Sounds like Kingdom Come Batman.



Very interesting


----------



## Legend (Nov 16, 2013)

They are gonna deal with the loss if life stuff in the sequel, it was done for a reason, he was only syluperman for a few hours, he is very rough and unrefined as a hero, like t-shirt and boots superman


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 16, 2013)

I heard that the new comic book superman is gay? Is dat true? If it is, then he deserves a live action version lol


----------



## Legend (Nov 16, 2013)

No lol, he's with Diana


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 16, 2013)

Legend said:


> They are gonna deal with the loss if life stuff in the sequel, it was done for a reason, he was only syluperman for a few hours, he is very rough and unrefined as a hero, like t-shirt and boots superman


except he wasn't in t-shirt and boots.

Man of Unmitigated Disaster


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2013)

Man of Slaughter says your opinion is boring


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 16, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I heard that the new comic book superman is gay? Is dat true? If it is, then he deserves a live action version lol



Dat gay Superman really deserves a live action movie, especially with Cavill playing his role.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2013)

Okay.  The Kingdom Come idea.  I changed my mind.  I'm excited about this again.  (At least till the next news comes out.)


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 16, 2013)

^^Man of Butchery welcomes you back.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 16, 2013)

One last time. The no kill rule only applies to Batman. And even batman use to carry guns and kill in the past. 

Supes just refrains from killing but if you piss him off he might do it.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 16, 2013)

Man of Disvaluing Human Life


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 17, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Dat gay Superman really deserves a live action movie, especially with Cavill playing his role.



Ikr. 

Though i wonder if she has what it takes to seduce and make a gay out of Lex Luthor.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 17, 2013)

^^


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 18, 2013)

Is Darkseid still the villain planned for Justice League or was that idea scrapped along with the screenwriter?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> ^^



Im correct right? Movies should be updated and follow the recent source material. And the current Supes is gay lmao. Cavill could play a decent gay role. 

Also Amazing Spiderman 2 should end with Peter getting killed by norman osbourne and Amazing Spiderman 3 will have a new lead, a black kid like Jaden Smith.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 18, 2013)

They can go with Lex Luthor/Bizarro or Lex Luthor/Doomsday easily in this movie. All those babies in the matrix chamber have to leave some trace of DNA behind. Assuming Supes didn't clear the evidence himself of course.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2013)

they would botch Doomsday if he's just a Kryptonian DNA clone


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2013)

^ legitimate plotline for this movie (maybe NSFW)


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 18, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Im correct right? Movies should be updated and follow the recent source material. And the current Supes is gay lmao. Cavill could play a decent gay role.
> 
> Also Amazing Spiderman 2 should end with Peter getting killed by norman osbourne and Amazing Spiderman 3 will have a new lead, a black kid like Jaden Smith.



I wouldn't mind a gay porn movie with Cavill.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cock of Steel.




But seriously, I don't thingk New 52's Superman is gay, right?


----------



## Vault (Nov 18, 2013)

His with Diana


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 18, 2013)

Man of confused sexuality


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 18, 2013)

You guys heard that Adam Driver denies the rumours of Nightwing, right?



There is a God.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 18, 2013)

^ I hear it'll be Matt Smith instead


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 18, 2013)

Anything is better than Driver.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 18, 2013)

Benedict Cumberbatch as Nightwing.

SURPRISE ME WB


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 18, 2013)

They let the perfect Dick slip through their hands in JGL.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 18, 2013)

"Let the perfect Dick slip through their hands..."


Huehuehue.jpg


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 18, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> They let the perfect Dick slip through their hands in JGL.



Nolan is an ass for even adding that stupid Robin scene, the character would of held up fine without it.


Orphaned, average Joe cop, John Blake succeeds the  Batman. Boom.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 18, 2013)

Cromer said:


> "Let the perfect Dick slip through their hands..."
> 
> 
> Huehuehue.jpg


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 19, 2013)

News


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 20, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> ^^Completely agree with you. Especially that in the plot of this movie Superman is not 'the boyscout' everyone claims he is or should be, but he'll get there eventually.



So not a boyscout at 33? Clark Kent is a caring guy and should be that way from when he was a kid. Hell they could have shown him worried about all the destruction but they didn't. Look at the scene in the diner with Faora. There were people sitting right next to them and this idiot decides to continue the fight right next to them civilians be damned. And to the guy who made a compassion between a cartoon and live action film are you serious? Different interpretation one is obviously going to be held to higher standards for obvious reasons.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Cartoon, comics, everything. Every version of Superman fights like that. Its not out of character or all that unusual. 

Its not higher standards, its simply different standards, and unfair ones. Of course he continued teh fight with Faora- he was on the backfoot for most of that fight, so it wasn't really his decision to make and if he held back she would havwe murdered him. And he's never been in a fight before period, let alone a fight against people who outclass him.

MoS has many problems, but those are rather low on the list considering the point was to show what a fight involving Superman would actually be like.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 21, 2013)

> *Possible Title(s) For BATMAN VS. SUPERMAN Revealed!*
> 
> Even though Batman Vs. Superman currently serves as the Man of Steel sequel's title, it's believed to be only tentative and that a more fancy intricate title will be announced. Well, thanks to the keen eyes over at Superhero Movie News, Warner Bros. registered several domain names earlier this week that could hint at official titles that're being considered for the Zack Snyder-directed film.
> 
> ...




Not liking any of those. They should really call it World's Finest.


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2013)

Haha such terrible titles


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 21, 2013)

> “Man of Steel Battle the Knight”, “Man of Steel Beyond Darkness”, “Man of Steel Black of Knight”, “Man of Steel Darkness Falls”, “Man of Steel Knight Falls”, “Man of Steel Shadow of the Night”, “Man of Steel The Blackest Hour”, and “Man of Steel The Darkness Within”


jesus fucking christ man, hollywood geniuses in action here. You already have the perfect name in_ World's Finest_ the classic name for a b/s teamup.

but i suppose a terrible name for a terrible movie...


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 21, 2013)

They want to continue with the Man of Steel saga, that's the reason why keeping the title. However, 'The blackest hour' sounds good to me. Also Man fo Steel: World's Finest or Clash of Titans would also be good.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 21, 2013)

it would be better if they abandoned the Man of Steel line...it's obvious Batman is gonna "steel" the show; he's got a bigger actor, a more popular character and a more interesting archetype...

instead of using the Marvel formula they should just gradually increase the cast in each movie MoS > World's Finest > Trinity > Justice League with a Flash movie as a prelude to JL.

then if JL is successful they can go the single story route.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 21, 2013)

At least Knight Falls isn't terrible


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 21, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Not liking any of those. They should really call it World's Finest.



DARKNESS DARKNESS DARKNESSSSSSSSSSSSSS.

Honestly Iron Man 3 took the light-hearted/comedic approach way too far to be terrible, but for Superman you don't want to go in the opposite direction too far either.

As for World's Finest, I think it has been pointed out that DC is ashamed/embarrassed of their source material a bit so that may explain it. Call a Wonder Woman movie too confusing, Marvel has a movie with a machine gun-wielding talking raccoon.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 21, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> it would be better if they abandoned the Man of Steel line...it's obvious Batman is gonna "steel" the show; he's got a bigger actor, a more popular character and a more interesting archetype...
> 
> instead of using the Marvel formula they should just gradually increase the cast in each movie MoS > World's Finest > Trinity > Justice League with a Flash movie as a prelude to JL.
> 
> then if JL is successful they can go the single story route.



That IS what they're doing dumbass.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 21, 2013)

The Doctor killing Man of Snapping Turtles

[youtube]-2swVic8KxY[/youtube]


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 21, 2013)

they should just stick with Batman vs. Superman and stop deluding themselves that this is a Man of Steel sequel with those awful titles.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 22, 2013)

Holy Darkness Titling Syndrome


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 22, 2013)

EHhh the titles, does it have be a pun? (I kinda like Black of Knight though)

For the World's Finest thing, I dunno, it's not as well recognized a name as _Man of Steel_ or _The Dark Knight_ and everytime I hear it I'm reminded of some chocolate brand

Can't they just call it Superman/Batman and call it a day


----------



## Gabe (Nov 23, 2013)

Just Call it batman he is the biggest draw anyway


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 23, 2013)

Man of DARKNESS


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 23, 2013)

So... a question about the recent Superman movie.

They punished Zodd by sending him away into the Phantom Zone for years, right? But why do that if the planet is about to be destroyed anyway? Why not let him die together with the entire race?

How did it go in the comics?

To begin with, why sending them into the Phantom Zone? They're already frozen, can't do anything.

Also, why is the Phantom Zone destroyed with Krypton?


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 23, 2013)

^ Man of Nonsensical Plot

your enjoyment only requires you to be a

Man of Lower Intellect


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 23, 2013)

They didn't entirely believe Joe-El about the whole Krypton exploding thing, though in this film it was more a case of denial and "what can we do about it?", along with not really knowing exactly when the planet would blow up. Also as a genetically engineered caste society they tend to follow the rules religiously, and the rules evidently say that the punishment for treason is the Phantom Zone.

In the comics they didn't believe Joe-El at all.

The Phantom Zone isn't destroyed with Krypton. Zod just escaped after Krypton exploded.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 23, 2013)

Joe-El...sounds like my mechanic


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 23, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> They didn't entirely believe Joe-El about the whole Krypton exploding thing, though in this film it was more a case of denial and "what can we do about it?", along with not really knowing exactly when the planet would blow up. Also as a genetically engineered caste society they tend to follow the rules religiously, and the rules evidently say that the punishment for treason is the Phantom Zone.
> 
> In the comics they didn't believe Joe-El at all.
> 
> The Phantom Zone isn't destroyed with Krypton. Zod just escaped after Krypton exploded.


It's kind of weird how such an advanced civilization isn't even aware of how dying their planet is. As for what can they do... well, how about escaping? With such spaceships, they had no problem escaping somewhere else.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 23, 2013)

Because 

He's 

Batman



I guarantee that will alone make them 1 billion dollars in the first 3 days.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> It's kind of weird how such an advanced civilization isn't even aware of how dying their planet is. As for what can they do... well, how about escaping? With such spaceships, they had no problem escaping somewhere else.



Its not clear if they don't actually know that their planet is dying or if they are just in denial because they are so stuck in their ways. Their genetics and their upbringing means they are completely unable to adapt to change, with Jor-El being the exception that proves the rule.

They have cultural prejudices against space travel- namely, they think that Krypton is the greatest planet in the universe and colonization would be beneath them. They had a space program millennia ago, but they abandoned it, and all the colonies died out anyway. They don't have space ships even though they know how to build them, and they didn't have time to make more and evacuate the entire planet anyway.

Kryptonian society is stagnant and based heavily on castes and genetic engineering. Jor-El argued further that even if they _could_ evacuate the planet, or even a few people, it would be a waste because everybody- himself included- would be unable to adapt to new environments because of this. By extension, Zod's plan was doomed from the start because even if he succeeded in turning Earth into a new Krypton, it would probably end up collapsing on itself because of flaws inherent in the system, especially since Zod thinks that Kryptonian eugenics should be taken even further than they already are. Hence presumably why all the old Kryptonian colonies died out ages ago.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 24, 2013)

^^That's a very good point. Moving the entire population of a planet has to take into consideration their chances of surviving a new environment. Therefore, it was not 100% sure that moving to another planet would prevent their race from going extict, and probably they wouldn't survive. What was interesting was seeing that Clark really did strive to survive, according to what Martha said, on Earth and also Zod made it clear that he could adapt to Earth because he was designed to be a warrior, he was designed to be adaptable. So, yes, the kryptonians were really bound to extinction, one way or the other.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Actually it was made clear that Zod _couldn't_ adapt because he is _only_ a warrior and genetically designed to be nothing else, and can only adapt to battlefield environments (and really, we don't know how much action he has seen either- he might be completely inexperienced if Krypton had no recent conflicts). All of his solutions are militant solutions- he wanted to establish a military dictatorship and start eradicating bloodlines he deemed harmful / irrelevant to the survival of the planet, which would only make society even _less_ adaptable and probably wouldn't solve anything anyway. In fact its implied that his plan is basically the same as Mandible's from _Antz-_ make a society only for soldiers. 

That's really why so many people are confused about his plan (ie. why he would remake Krypton when Earth as it is gives him godlike powers). He is trying to metaphorically go back in time and do things _his_ way. He really can't deal with a scenario where all his breeding and training is moot and he is as helpless as anybody else. Its also why the lawmakers who ran Krypton insisted on things continuing as they were despite all the evidence of impending doom- they just didn't know how to do things different.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 24, 2013)

Kryptonians _were not_ bound for extinction. Zod was an idiot and Man of Selfishness was an asshole.

Zod wanting to terraform Earth was one of the stupidest plot ideas in the entire movie. _Yes, lets disregard the fact that the atmosphere of this planet will make Kryptonians the fucking Universal Master race...we want to be weak shit like we were back on Krypton._

And Man of Murder? holy shit bro did you really just say fuck you to your own species? Zodd's madness aside you have a goddamned responsibility to revive your fucking race dude, it's the whole reason Jor-El (not *Joe*-El btw) sent him to Earth; so that Humans and Kryps could learn to live side by side.

no, but fuck that. I'm gonna shit on my Fathers dreams, the hopes of an entire race...oh, and I'll also lord my power above these primitive monkey humans who can't do a fucking thing to stop me every time my recklessness kills thousands of them.

good times baby.


----------



## Legend (Nov 24, 2013)

Kryptonians were notorious xenophobes anyway, they banned any space exploration and did not allow and outside civilizations into Krypton


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 24, 2013)

I want Krypto

rest can go fuck themselves


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 24, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> Kryptonians _were not_ bound for extinction. Zod was an idiot and Man of Selfishness was an asshole.
> 
> Zod wanting to terraform Earth was one of the stupidest plot ideas in the entire movie. _Yes, lets disregard the fact that the atmosphere of this planet will make Kryptonians the fucking Universal Master race...we want to be weak shit like we were back on Krypton._
> 
> ...



There are more than 7 billion people on Earth, if all of them decided to facepalm at the same time it would not be enough for the multi-dimensional shit you wrote. Just saying.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 26, 2013)

lol Superman had no choice with Zod. Zod wasn't willing to live together with humans. so Kal had to choose, and he chose us. 

I'm sure there's probably still other Kryptonians out there. Kandor's probably in Brainiacs lab, and then there's Kara, he can fuck his greeeeeat ancestor to rebuild their race. 

@Legend: what the fuck is going on with Wonder Woman's left leg in your sig?


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2013)

Why would Kara be his ancient ancestor? Is that some stupid nu-52 plotline?


----------



## Cromer (Nov 26, 2013)

Nah, apparently Kara Zor-El was part of the Kryptonian space program millenia before Kal was born. Crashed in Canada? Anyway, it was in a movie prequel comic.


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh, thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 26, 2013)

^^You haven't read the prequel?


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 26, 2013)

oh shit, there's an ancient Mistress of Mayhem on earth too?

we're fucked


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 26, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> There are more than 7 billion people on Earth, if all of them decided to facepalm at the same time it would not be enough for the *multi-dimensional shit you wrote. Just saying*.





You really are 12 arent you? That had to be the lamest insult i've ever heard. "Multi-dimensional shit"? Is that the new lingo you kids are using nowadays?


Anyways, aside from what this looney has been spouting. This movie could be promising if they focus more on the plot and character development. A good villain will be essential as well (Zodd was just horrible). They need to take from Dark Knight some more. CGI and action setpieces are important in comic book movies but they aren't everything and Man of Steel went too much for this.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 26, 2013)

Stupid 8 year-old-bully, shove your bloody disgusting opinion about me up your ass.  I can say whatever I want and I'll use the words I want to, and just like you have your rotten biased opinion you try to shove into other people's throats, I have mine, you little piece of dirty toilet paper. I'm 5 years old by the way, come at me.



Now, moving on, cause I don't like to address past things.


----------



## Legend (Nov 26, 2013)

budging thighs


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 27, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> So... a question about the recent Superman movie.
> 
> They punished Zodd by sending him away into the Phantom Zone for years, right? But why do that if the planet is about to be destroyed anyway? Why not let him die together with the entire race?
> 
> ...



They didn't believe Jor-El when he said the planet was going to explode.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 27, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Stupid 8 year-old-bully, shove your bloody disgusting opinion about me up your ass.  I can say whatever I want and I'll use the words I want to, and just like you have your rotten biased opinion you try to shove into other people's throats, I have mine, you little piece of dirty toilet paper. *I'm 5 years old by the way, come at me.
> *
> 
> 
> Now, moving on, cause I don't like to address past things.



lmao well that explains it.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 30, 2013)

Kent farm under construction again:


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 3, 2013)

Affleck talking about how his Batman will be different from Nolan/Bale's.



Not only Wondie confirmed but also Doomsday?!



Also:



> "I was working on Batman-Superman right before this interview, a lengthy discussion with Zack looking at a bunch of drawings he’d made on his whiteboard that charted some iconic representations of… well, of things we’re going to have to try and do. Zack told me two weeks before Comic Con exactly how he was going to present the Batman announcement, and it was exactly the way he did present it. I got chills up my spine. What I want to get out of this movie is helping Zack tell a satisfying version of these characters, a version that nobody has seen on screen yet, but when audiences watch it they’re going to say “That’s what we always wanted to see but we hadn’t seen it yet.” Touch wood, because we have a long way to go, but the course is charted and we’re set to bring those ideas onto the screen, that something we haven’t seen before."


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2013)

I believe half of it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 4, 2013)

Doomsday ? I doubt it





> The plot twist is that Batman works for Amazon and he's just helping them with their new drone delivery program.


                .


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 4, 2013)

CBM said:


> Yes, the rumors were true: Joining Batman (Ben Affleck) in Zack Snyder's Man Of Steel sequel will be DC's first lady, Wonder Woman -- and Fast & Furious beauty Gal Gadot has landed the coveted role. Read on for more as the story breaks..
> 
> 
> Warner Bros. has officially announced that Gal Gadot has landed ONE of the female leads in Zack Snyder's still untitled Batman vs. Superman themed sequel to Man Of Steel..and that role is indeed, Wonder Woman! We don't have a whole lot more on this for now, but here are some quotes from Snyder: “Wonder Woman is arguably one of the most powerful female characters of all time and a fan favorite in the DC Universe. Not only is Gal an amazing actress, but she also has that magical quality that makes her perfect for the role. We look forward to audiences discovering Gal in the first feature film incarnation of this beloved character.” Gadot is relatively inexperienced, having appeared as Gisele in some of the Fast & Furious movies as well as Knight & Day. She certainly looks the part anyway, but will she be able to do this massive role justice? Sound off below.
> Read more at




Your Wonder Woman has  finally been  cast!!!


Gal Gabot of the Fast and the Furious franchise  will portray Diana for the DCCU.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 4, 2013)

film needs Han now


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 4, 2013)

As... you guessed it , Martian Man Hunter!!!!


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm OK with this.

Also we're probably not getting MM for movie, instead of you know...Cyborg.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 4, 2013)

I like Gal Gabot ahe can be a good WW


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 4, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I'm OK with this.
> 
> Also we're probably not getting MM for movie, instead of you know...Cyborg.



Either way, a brother will be apart of the Original lineup, so I'm good.

(one gripe I had with Avengers)

Cavill just said recently how he's excited for Cyborg to be added to the fold.


Anyway, wtf is this movie?

Bats

Supes 

WW

Nightwing 

Flash cameo


This is what I hate about WB, they're trying so hard to make a mock  Avengers without putting in any of the work.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 4, 2013)

I want idris Elba to play John Stewart


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 4, 2013)

Animated series line up is better than Nu52 so I prefer Jon if we desperately need an African-American. MM should be one of the founders and Cyborg never really interested me.



Gabe said:


> I want idris Elba to play John Stewart



Sweet Jesus, this.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 4, 2013)

Apparently Gal Gadot is Wonder Woman. Dunno man, now the Trinity is being entirely portrayed by woodfaces. I await her and Affleck proving me wrong.


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 4, 2013)

If Idris Elba is cast as John Stewart, I'll lose my fucking mind.

@Arya: Yea, Cyborg has always been a Titan, idk who decided to reboot it in such a fashion, if they wanted a black guy so bad John is pretty much the closest you'll get to that in the original team, even adding John over Hal Jordan would have been better.

Still though , I can't lie and say I'm not intrigued by who they will cast to play Cyborg.




Cromer said:


> Apparently Gal Gadot is Wonder Woman. Dunno man, now the Trinity is being entirely portrayed by woodfaces. I await her and Affleck proving me wrong.



Come on man, no one in the Trinity has Tony Stark level charisma/humor  anyway, maybe bats while pretending to be Bruce, but overall I think Cavill will be the heart of this Team.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 4, 2013)

> idk who decided to reboot it in such a fashion



Fucking Geoff Johns of course.

His undying love for Hal closed John option for token minority role and appearently he was already a huge fan of Cyborg so that honour went to him. I really hate that he has_ this much power_ in DC. He is in control of movies and tv shows too.

I'm not really insterested in this movie to be honest. I'm really trying my best to do but I can't. 
Batfleck, Meh Woman, Man of Murder, Cybo-zzzz, Hal "creator's pet" Jordan, Aquaman, Inferior Flash... Dunno man...dunno. 

Also I want to say that there were *2* women in the animated series line up and Aquaman was still badass.

I hope things get better. I bloody hope. JL is my childhood and favourite superhero gang and I'd like to see a movie that suits them.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 4, 2013)

I want DCAU Shayera Hol


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 4, 2013)

The entire debacle just seems like a half baked way to put out a JLA  movie  to compete with Marvel, without actually acknowledging what you're trying to do. Remember, originally their JL movie was gonna follow Man Of Steel, but they decided to go with a Bats vs Supes instead, oh boy how simple life used to be back then.


Now

This thing went from a Superman sequel  to a Batman movie, then it became a Trinity movie , after that it sounded like a Bat Family flick,& don't forget the Flash cameo and now we hear Doomsday will be in it.  They might as well call a spade a spade, because this seems like a JLA film to me.


I wouldn't be surprised if years from now Snyder blasts WB and admits they totally forced him to beef up the roster this way just for Toy sales alone. Just like the legendary Batman and Robin.




EDIT: Speak of the devil .....



CBM said:


> Buried in Variety's report about Gal Gadot being cast as Wonder Woman (you can read more on that - including the first comments on the news from director Zack Snyder - by clicking HERE) is confirmation from Variety that 'The Flash' will indeed make an appearance in Batman Vs. Superman. However, with the site promising cameos from "several" other members of DC's superhero team (more on both that and which 300 star Warner Bros. are looking at for the villain can be found HERE), you would be forgiven for thinking that this is in fact a Justice League movie! It's worth noting that while they say that Wonder Woman and The Flash are now locks, they don't know whether that will entail a "significant role or a cameo".
> 
> Of course, this leads us to wonder (no pun intended) exactly what Warner Bros. have up their sleeve for "Batman Vs. Superman". With rumours that 'Doomsday' will also be featured, will we kick things off with the World's Finest, only to see them later joined by the rest of the Justice League? That would of course lead perfectly into a movie featuring the entire superhero team! However, with 'The Flash' also now confirmed, it's inevitable that fans will be speculating about whether or not we'll see Grant Gustin in this role, especially as the first season of the CW series will have only just ended - providing it gets a full season order - by the time Batman Vs. Superman is released.


 
This isn't a movie, it's a toy catalog.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 4, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I want DCAU Shayera Hol



one of reasons why that line up was the best.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 4, 2013)

Also if Flash is Grant, I won't even bother with the movie.

I'm dead serious.


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 4, 2013)

Arrow's Flash is such a Peter Parker ripoff.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 4, 2013)

Wally West or bust


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 4, 2013)

If we were living in an utopian reality, Wally West would be The Flash of movies as he rightfully deserves and Barry would be used as flashbacks. But alas we will be getting Saint Bland Allen everywhere, as if we needed....


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 4, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> Arrow's Flash is such a Peter Parker ripoff.



To be honest, Barry was a huge comic book nerd (he named himself after his favourite hero) + a bit dork in social life since day one.

But Grant is no way suited for a HUGE JL movie, standing with the likes of Cavill and Affleck. If it was Wally, I'd give it a pass because Wally was always "the little boy" of the leauge. But ohoho, Barry? No. way.


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 4, 2013)

I'd rather see Stifler from American Pie tackle a Flash role , before seeing Grant.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 4, 2013)

Was Gustin that bad (dunno if Arrow ep has aired yet, watching the football)


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't think he's bad, he's just no Barry of Justice League and BFF of Hal. He needs to look...a bit more adult.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 4, 2013)

Retcon him as Wally


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 4, 2013)

Damn it I really had my heart set on Olga Kuryolenko


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't know how to feel about Gald Gadot as WW. I mean, her physical profile is a bit different from what they were looking for, she's thins for Christ's sake. I reckon she'll have a lot of work out sessions ahead. 

Well, on the characters the movie will feature I guess most of them will be just cameo. WB just wants to show us that they do exist and at the right moment they'll be showcased or have their own movies. So, IMO, Wondie = cameo. Flash = cameo. Doomsday = cameo on post credits scene to hook up to JL movie. Movie will focus on Bats x Supes and Bats relationship with Nightwing. Otherwise, this movie will be another or even worse Spider man 3, a hot mess express.



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-X_m8QxQGeE[/youtube]

Seeing her in a bikini is kinda disappointing.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 4, 2013)

An Israeli as Wonder Woman. I can't wait for the butthurt to begin.

That being said besides being tall she lacks the body, but so did all the other candidates. She did serve in the Israeli Army at least.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 4, 2013)

she'll need the WW boobs and the semi-muscled arms/legs


----------



## Cromer (Dec 4, 2013)

What butthurt?

Those that wouldn't have an Israeli in anything aren't really in the target demo for Wonder Woman anyway. I mean, a non sidekick female superhero? Must stick in their craw.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 4, 2013)

Interested in seeing how they're portraying Wonder Woman and how she'll fit in this, along with Flash. I'm betting they're just cameos and aren't actually Wonder Woman or Flash yet. We should probably get both Wonder Woman and Flash movies in 2016.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 4, 2013)

So is Flash and Doomsday confirmed or is it still a rumor?

Either way apparently its pissing off Angry Joe who loved MOS


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm a section regular.  So I guess I need to weigh in.

I'm not happy about this decision.  I have my doubts about Gadot's acting ability.  I'm even more unhappy about her physique.  She's an attractive girl.  But damn.  She is rail thin!  Why not Jaimie Alexander????  She would have been perfect.

The Batman vs Superman production cannot get anything right!  Every major decision has been a fuck up so far.


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 4, 2013)

Yea, they confirmed The Flash thing literally right after the WW casting.




Rukia said:


> I'm a section regular.  So I guess I need to weigh in.
> 
> I'm not happy about this decision.  I have my doubts about Gadot's acting ability.  I'm even more unhappy about her physique.  She's an attractive girl.  But damn.  She is rail thin!  Why not Jaimie Alexander????  She would have been perfect.
> 
> The Batman vs Superman production cannot get anything right!  Every major decision has been a fuck up so far.



Look, I have no doubt that Snyder  legit considered her for the role, however I'm not sure the Executive big wigs at Warner Bros,  who mainly wanna blow the Avengers out the water, would be interested in hiring an actress under contract by Marvel, especially not  for one of the holy Trinity.

I think Jamie woulda been excellent as well, but it's kinda too late for her to fully commit to a DC movieverse when she's balls deep into the MCU and from what she said in her interviews promoting Dark World, we'll be seeing alot more of Sif down the line. 

As for how skinny Gadot is , I couldn't agree more , but don't you think all she really has to do is tone it up? She's naturally tall, so I think maybe just hit a few leg lifts and some light benching would do wonders for her. Besides , her husband (boyfriend?)  is no stranger to getting in shape for a CBM role. 


He is a God after all.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 4, 2013)

I hope they don't sexualize her and not make her some ultra aggressive murderer. we already have a Man of Murder. 

but seriously, no sexualization, no ultra aggressive "haha I'm better than you males and I kill my enemies."

and I guess no solo movie for WW? Gal Gadot is not really an actress that can carry her own movie.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 4, 2013)

I picture her as a good version of Faora


----------



## Soca (Dec 4, 2013)

looks good if she actually got built up like this


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 4, 2013)

I'd prefer a skirt on the outfit to make it feel more greek mythology inspired. But she doesn't look bad at all in the art.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 4, 2013)

It could work if Gal Gadot beefs up considerably. It's not a disaster. Time for Ms. Gadot to consult her buddy The Rock and future co-star Henry Cavill on how she can pack tens of pounds of muscle.

So is this movie still a Man of Steel sequel, or a de facto Justice League? Warner needs to be clear on this. Will Wonder Woman feature in the film as significantly as Affleck's Batman, or will she make a cameo? Because this movie is already running the risk of being too crowded. You have Cavill and everyone who survived from the first movie returning, Affleck, whoever the hell the villain is, and now Gadot as WW. Personally hope all the Justice League characters outside of Superman and Batman are cool cameos, seeds that grow into something cool in movies down the line, like when Nick Fury appeared at the end credits in Iron Man, and like Tony Stark appeared in The Incredible Hulk.

I hope it can be pulled off, and I'm not in any sort of panic as there's plenty of time to plan things out and for actors to train to look like their comic book counterparts, but this also movie runs the risk of being a clusterfuck. I hope Warner Bros takes their time and plans out their universe like Marvel did. The payoff is much more rewarding.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 4, 2013)

Pretty sure it's cameo tuff. This isn't a Justice League movie.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 4, 2013)

I think they will just be cameos they will witness batman and superman save people, fight bad guys  and will get inspired to becomes heroes.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 4, 2013)

^^This. It's been said before that no Wonder Woman nor Flash would appear, just their non-hero versions, Diana and probably Barry Allen.


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 4, 2013)

The casting call was for Bruce's love interest though. 

At most we'll get Diana Prince instead of Wonder Woman in this film 

However , we can't rule out Man Of Steel: Trinity  all of a sudden becoming the title.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 4, 2013)

No sir. There were, if I'm not mistaken, at least two castings for women, one is down, the other is yet to happen.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 4, 2013)

>Diana being inspired by Superman and Batman to become a hero


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2013)

FitzChivalry said:


> It could work if Gal Gadot beefs up considerably. It's not a disaster.


It's a complete disaster.  The whole production is a disaster.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 5, 2013)

what is that thing between her boobs ?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2013)

A hummingbird.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 5, 2013)

I accept this casting maybe becuase after Ben Affleck shock, I accept everything. 

Boob isn't a big issue for WW, she just needs to bulk up a bit. Seriously guys, as long as she can act it's okay.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2013)

Can she act?  I have my doubts.

There are better actresses available and DC passed on them.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 5, 2013)

idk if she can act, but even if they casted a better actress, this movie is written by Le Goyer. it's already fucked.



Fluttershy said:


> what is that thing between her boobs ?


it's an eagle, or at least it's supposed to be, because, you know, "fuck yeah, America!" back in the 1940s.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 5, 2013)

Which means she can act enough. Fast & Furious isn't a movie we can base a definitive judgement on.

I'm playing' da optimist here.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2013)

Good point.  Time to ditch Goyer.  Why does Warner Bros like him so much?  

Marvel seems to love Loeb for some reason though.  So they aren't any better.


----------



## Vault (Dec 5, 2013)

He already signed for 3 films.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 5, 2013)

Isn't Goyder the Whedon of DCCU? It's a bit hard to get rid of him at this point.


----------



## Kid (Dec 5, 2013)

Gal Gadot as Wonder Woman? 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Seriously she's too skinny and shit

How about > Olivia Wilde, Gina Carano, Taylor Cole, Gemma Arterton,

fuck


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 5, 2013)

Olivia Wilde ?

I'm a fan, but as WW ? nope


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 5, 2013)

People know damn well Gina Carano can't act, dunno why everywhere I go people say it should of been her, she was the worse actor in Fast 6, and that's an amazing feat considering.


----------



## Vault (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes she's fucking terrible. She isn't pretty enough to be Diana, I'm sorry.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 5, 2013)

>Judging actress' suitability based on looks and not acting ability


Really now?


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 5, 2013)

This is the movie's first bit of exciting news tbh. *.*


----------



## Vault (Dec 5, 2013)

Cromer said:


> >Judging actress' suitability based on looks and not acting ability
> 
> 
> Really now?



Didn't I say she wasn't a great actress? In fact Gina is terrible


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 5, 2013)

Wrong thread bro


----------



## Cromer (Dec 5, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> Dane DeHaan was pretty terrible in the trailer.
> 
> The rest of the trailer is a mixed bag. But i'll see the movie.



Er...you sure you posted this in the right thread?


----------



## Cromer (Dec 5, 2013)

Vault said:


> Didn't I say she wasn't a great actress? In fact Gina is terrible



Obviously the post wasn't targeted at you


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 5, 2013)

Vault said:


> He already signed for 3 films.



Now that's a bit of a concern. I hope the Nolans would get a chance to look it over, or even Ben Affleck. All are good writers; better, I think, than Goyer. I wasn't feeling some of his dialogue from Man Of Steel.


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 5, 2013)

We should all just be glad that Goyer isn't directing. 

Would you like a Blade Trinity?

Let him stick to writing.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2013)

Del Toro should be the Whedon of DC.  Make his Justice League Dark movie and let him take over.  Cancel this travesty.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 5, 2013)

lol what terrible casting for Wonder Woman. Just terrible. She isn't a good actress and her body is very disappointing. Lol @ people saying its not about the looks. When you're casting for Wonder Woman, a big part of it should damn well be about looks.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 5, 2013)

> When you're casting for Wonder Woman, a big part of it should damn well be about looks.


^                         .


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 5, 2013)

Go look at the chick who played Faora before Snyder's training guy got a hold of her. 

Hell, the precious Jamie Alexander that people can't shut up about playing Diana is just as skinny!!!

Don't let the nice ass and Sif armor fool you.

But that's the point isn't it? Bodies can be molded by the time of the wrap on production, so yea , that's the last thing a person who watches movies would trip about, sorry. 

Can she act? we'll see.


Oh yea, and *Kid* I don't give a shit about your Neg , Gina Carano is a shit actress , and Gabot had way  more charisma than her in Fast 6 , even in the scenes they shared together.

Just take a look at this interview, this woman  was pushing to do her own stunts during her stint in the Fast and The Furious.  She's a damn Ex Israeli Army trainer. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohGDzCykkaU#t=17[/YOUTUBE]

She'll get in shape. You're drunk if you think this isn't the first thing Zack "300 every pair of abs" Snyder didn't confirm with her when she auditioned.

So

The only real question is will she be able to carry the acting load.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 5, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> Go look at the chick who played Faora before Snyder's training guy got a hold of her.
> 
> Hell, the precious Jamie Alexander that people can't shut up about playing *Diana is just as skinny!!!*
> 
> Don't let the nice ass and Sif armor fool you.



Uh no she isn't. Her face is also much more reminiscent of Diana. She is a better actress and she is generally hotter and more similar to Diana than Gal.




> Can she act? we'll see.



Why should we see? Why not cast someone that we know can act? Thats the same thing people said about Cavill and in my opinion; his acting was very, very mediocre and im being generous.  




> Oh yea, and *Kid* I don't give a shit about your Neg , Gina Carano is a shit actress , and Gabot had way  more charisma than her in Fast 6 , even in the scenes they shared together.



They are both shitty actresses but I concur, the former would have been an even worse choice.



> Just take a look at this interview, this woman  was pushing to do her own stunts during her stint in the Fast and The Furious.  She's a damn Ex Israeli Army trainer.



Welcome to the 21st century. Unless I am watching a martial arts movie, I could care less if she can do her own stunts or was an ex-israeli army trainer. I care more about looks and acting ability with the emphasis on the former. Why? Well, Wonder Woman is perhaps the most jerked-off too comic book heroine in history, so please, give the fans what they desire. 




> She'll get in shape. You're drunk if you think this isn't the first thing Zack "300 every pair of abs" Snyder didn't confirm with her when she auditioned.
> 
> So
> 
> The only real question is will she be able to carry the acting load.




And if she doesn't? Snyder will scrap her and find a new actress last minute? Thats even more unlikely. What if she bulks up and doesn't look good because by the looks of it; she has A LOT of bulking up to do.

Anyways, I appreciate your optimism but this is riddled with uncertainties. If Man of Steel was a good movie, I would contemplate giving the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 5, 2013)

You're talking straight from your asshole.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 5, 2013)

well, if this film is only a cameo as Diana Prince then they can still recast her actress before proper Trinity/JL/WW movie rolls out


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 5, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> You're talking straight from your asshole.


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm officially done with this shit if that new rumor on CBM is true.

Wont even post it, it's too terrible.

*TURRRRRIBLE*


----------



## Vault (Dec 5, 2013)

Black Luthor isn't terrible because of JLU, that Luthor was a brother, everyone thought he was at least.  

No surprise there.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 5, 2013)

Bitch post it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 5, 2013)

black Luthor is fine


especially compared to black Wally West


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 5, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> I'm officially done with this shit if that new rumor on CBM is true.
> 
> Wont even post it, it's too terrible.
> 
> *TURRRRRIBLE*



You mean the one about having a Black Lex and a Hispanic Flash? I think the former has been wildly discussed, the latter is sort of a shrug of the shoulders.


----------



## Vault (Dec 5, 2013)

Ok I didn't fully read the article, they want Hispanic flash too :rofl


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 5, 2013)

LEAVE FLASHES ALONE


----------



## Vault (Dec 5, 2013)

Why am I laughing more at Hispanic flash more than black flash. Both are terrible ideas.  

Brother Luthor though.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 5, 2013)

I could honestly give two shits. Trying to put in some diversity into the JL instead of being another set of 5 white guys and a white girl isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 5, 2013)

> However, one actor who has been approached is Arrow's *David Ramsey*


Diggle as Lex ? 

i'd never buy that in a million years


he'll always be Olivers sidekick/black driver for me now


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 5, 2013)

Luthor in the DCAU was Black too. anyway, this increases the chances of John Stewart to be the GL of the JL, so I'm okay with Wally being turned into a Latino.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 5, 2013)

DCAU Luthor was Greek! His chin was carved by THE GODS THEMSELVES.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 5, 2013)

>Black Wally West
>Black Lex Luthor
>Hispanic Flash
>Israeli Wonder Woman

But muh white washed heroes


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 5, 2013)

I wouldn't mind a multi racial JL. But it would take time to get used to profiles we have nerver or rarely seen.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 5, 2013)

I just looked at the pics, and he ain't Black. my mistake lol.

also to the fitness experts out there, do you guys think Gal Gadot can bulk up closer to Gina Carano's body size in two months? shooting actually starts in February.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 5, 2013)

Green Lantern Jon Stewart gonna represent Africa 

Seriously though I like the angle they're coming from with Justice League, it actually makes a lot of sense. It also explains why Flash and Wonder Woman are in BvS, it's setting up the DCCU as being a world of heroes, which isn't really established well (...or at all really) in the MCU.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 5, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> I just looked at the pics, and he ain't Black. my mistake lol.
> 
> also to the fitness experts out there, do you guys think Gal Gadot can bulk up closer to Gina Carano's body size in two months? shooting actually starts in February.


No not even close.

And Wonder Woman probably won't be a big role so it's not like she'll start shooting immediately anyway though. But at the same time she'll never be Carano's size.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 5, 2013)

We don't know how much of Diana will be on this movie, so they could shoot her scenes by the end of their work schedule, especially if it's just a cameo. So I believe she has pretty much a good amount of time to prepare for it.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 5, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Green Lantern Jon Stewart gonna represent Africa



Ah, fuck that. If you want to get clever with it, hire Idris Elba and make John British. He was a Royal Marine who is now an architect in London. Boom. International casting.

Now we just need Chiwetel Ejiofor for Luthor.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 5, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> You're talking straight from your asshole.






"derrppp I can't come up with a decent rebuttal so im just going to say you don't know what you're talking about to save face"

This was a shitty casting choice and if you don't see it now, you will see it when shes in the movie. Then again, you are probably one of those fans that thought MOS was a good movie and that Henry Cavill acted well in it. So by virtue of shitty taste, you probably will like her in it as bad as she is for the role.



			
				Guy Gardner said:
			
		

> Ah, fuck that. If you want to get clever with it, hire Idris Elba and make John British. He was a Royal Marine who is now an architect in London. Boom. International casting.
> 
> Now we just need Chiwetel Ejiofor for Luthor.



Idris Elba would probably make a sick Green Lantern(albeit he is a bit too old for the role no?). Are there any talks linking him to the role?


----------



## Gabe (Dec 5, 2013)

There is really no one who is perfect to play Diana so this okay for now. I had more problem with ben as batman like many. But I will wait and see there has been surprises in the past like ledger being the joker and Anne begin catwoman she was not awful as many expected. How knows really, until she bulks up. And how Ben portrays batman in the trailer.


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 5, 2013)

Wally West needs to look like fkin Wally West. 






Gabe said:


> Anne begin catwoman she was not awful as many expected. How knows really, until she bulks up.


Pure Opinion, I say she was awful (along with the rest of the movie).

People need to stop using Ledger as an excuse for bad casting, he was an exception.


----------



## Vice (Dec 5, 2013)

Are they going out of their way to make sure nobody watches this shit? Jesus christ.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 5, 2013)

-Dargor- said:


> Wally West needs to look like fkin Wally West.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did not see her as awful I expected Hali berry catwomen. And it was not. Ledger to me when he was cast made me not want to see the movie. I am a big joker fan and when I heard the guy from 10 things I hate about you was going to be him. I was disappointed but I was proven wrong. So I'll wait for the trailer. Of course there could have been better a better pick for batman, I personally wanted Spartacus to be portray him. But whatever I'll wait and see. Nothing I can do


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2013)

Vice said:


> Are they going out of their way to make sure nobody watches this shit? Jesus christ.


No shit.  They clearly don't care about the fans at all.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 5, 2013)

Gabe said:


> There is really no one who is perfect to play Diana so this okay for now. I also did not like ben as batman like many. But I will wait and see there has been surprises in the past like ledger being the joker and Anne begin catwoman she was not awful as many expected. How knows really, until she bulks up. And how Ben portrays batman in the trailer.



You are correct that it would be impossible to find the "perfect" Diana but come on bro....this is the best they could do?

I don't believe your examples are analogous to this particular casting. Afflick, Ledger and Anne were/are proven actors prior to taking the role. People can give Afflick the benefit of the doubt because he is a good actor. The same can be said for the others you mentioned. Wtf has Gal done? She was horrible in F&F. Don't even get me started on Day and Knight. She is a piss poor choice. She doesn't look it and she has relatively little acting experience.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2013)

I was fucking stunned by how good Anne was as Selina.  Did not see that shit coming.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Why should we see? Why not cast someone that we know can act?


Hard to argue against this logic.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 5, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I was fucking stunned by how good Anne was as Selina.  Did not see that shit coming.



Agreed. She was really good; one of the highlights of the movie for me. She also looked good as catwoman


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2013)

Most of the rest of the film left a lot to be desired.  But Anne (the perceived weakness) turned out to be the strength of the bloody picture!


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 5, 2013)

Metallo as the villain?!



> With today's news of Gal Gadot being cast as Wonder Woman in the still untitled Batman vs. Superman movie, speculation can now turn to who will be the main antagonist in the film.
> 
> It's already been reported in that same announcement from Variety that Warner Bros. is looking at 300: Rise of an Empire and Zero Dark Thirty actor Callan Mulvey for the villain role but no word as to whom it is.  Well, according to our sources here at ThinkMcFlyThink, the villian role Mulvey is being considered for is none other than...Metallo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 5, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> ]Idris Elba would probably make a sick Green Lantern(albeit he is a bit too old for the role no?). Are there any talks linking him to the role?



It's harder to find talks that he _isn't_ linked to (as an internet darling), though there haven't been any talks about Green Lantern yet (For obvious reasons). As for his age, I don't think it matters all that much, particularly with DC: There are 5 different human Lanterns established already (Not including Alan Scott), so it's not like you can't play the legacy card there. Idris Elba hangs it up, put in Kyle, Hal, Guy, or Simon. Hell, I would actually think doing Simon Baz would be on the docket; a Lebanese Green Lantern would be really interesting, though I'll leave it to better people to put a Lebanese actor into the role.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2013)

I expect Catman to be the villain.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 5, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Metallo as the villain?!


Pretty sure I called this. 

Always thought the villains would be Lex+Metallo.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 5, 2013)

It would be great having Lex just pulling the strings behind the scenes.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 5, 2013)

The series would be saved if they cast Idris as Green Lantern and Bryan Cranston as Lex


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 5, 2013)

Black Luthor is actually fine with me.


I wasn't too sure about all of the heroes being from different parts of the world part, I just don't think they can make it work.  Warner Bros.


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 5, 2013)

I wonder who they're going to cast for Aquaman and Cyborg respectively. I personally don't mind an asian aquaman all that much, I think it might even be an improvement. A korean or japanese aquaman would be cool. Cyborg seems difficult though. They said they're trying to make cyborg the iron man of the team. It would have to take someone with a remarkabe presence to leave that kind of impression, you know?


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 6, 2013)

Saoirse Ronan as Irish Zatanna. come on, WB.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2013)

so i'm guessing they'll call themselves JL International instead of JLA ?


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 6, 2013)

This movie gets all my money if Idris Elba is cast. Both Lex Luthor or John Stewart sound E.P.I.C

I'm alright with a Hispanic Barry too. Him being a blondie was never a big deal to me. Unlike Wally West, who defined Red Head Hero trope. I'll cry tears if they change his race.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 6, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> DCAU Luthor was Greek! His chin was carved by THE GODS THEMSELVES.



Didn't watch the Legion Rebellion. Luthor doesn't believe in gods 


Hispanic Wally West sounds okay but would prefer if they just say his Dad was Hispanic.   


If they really wanted to bust your chaps they would have casted a Black Batman.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 6, 2013)

Guys, you do realize it's gonna be Saint Bland Allen in the upcoming movie, not Wall-man, right?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 6, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Guys, you do realize it's gonna be Saint Bland Allen in the upcoming movie, not Wall-man, right?



Man you just had to bust my balls.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 6, 2013)

Wonder if we will also have a cameo of cyborg as human


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 7, 2013)

This is pretty disturbing dude, I mean I know she's probably busy promoting American Hustle , but I find it weird how someone who should of at least taken a look at the script by now didn't know that Wonder Woman would be in this thing, much less apart of the cast.



This just confirms that all or most of these characters we're hearing about are late additions to the script. 

WB sabotaging this movie is obvious , this is gonna be another Batman and Robin for sure. 

Anyone here think Snyder will get one of Warner's infamous "lists"?  The way Joel Schumacher puts it, they gave him of list of things that had to be in the movie no matter what, including dialogue , set pieces and costumes.   What's the point of even taking the job at that point? The entire film is highjacked before you even reach production.  

Of course the promise of a hefty pay check trumpts all artistic expression, but  still, it has me kinda feeling bad for Snyder and Affleck, they never stood a chance.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 7, 2013)

or you.know, they wrote wonder woman under a different name in the script she read, so if she wasn't cast, they could still keep that part a secret. like what most movie companies do.

hell even Manu bennett didn't know he was playing Slade on Arrow until the actual revral


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 7, 2013)

Sometimes actors don't get their scripts until a month before filming, if not later. Cavill probably hasn't even gotten a script yet.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 8, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> This is pretty disturbing dude, I mean I know she's probably busy promoting American Hustle , but I find it weird how someone who should of at least taken a look at the script by now didn't know that Wonder Woman would be in this thing, much less apart of the cast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not very sure about that. I mean, Wondie and Flash are such big things to happen that they probably kept it as secret for most part of the cast. I guess only Snyder, Goyer and Nolan knew about this.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 9, 2013)

Hawkgirl in the place of Aquaman.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Legend (Dec 10, 2013)

I was just about to post that

Aquaman has to be in the first 7 Leaguers

You can replace Cyborg with Manhunter but thats it


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 10, 2013)

I hope momoa gets cast in a reoccurring role. rather than just a one  time villain


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2013)

This film is bloated as fuck. Smfh


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 10, 2013)

Vault said:


> This film is bloated as fuck. Smfh



2 superhero cameos is far from bloated especielly if this is heading straight towards JL and Wb doesn't want to risk another mistake like GL


----------



## Slice (Dec 10, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> _*Anybody*_ in the place of Aquaman.



I dont want Aquamans reputation ruined even more. Just keep him out of this mess.



godzillafan430 said:


> 2 superhero cameos is far from bloated especielly if this is heading straight towards JL and* Wb doesn't want to risk another mistake like GL*



But this is just shaping up to be exactly that.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 10, 2013)

Both Variety and THR brought up Doomsday in connection to him, so that's who I'm going with for who he is playing.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 10, 2013)

I wish it wasn't Doomsday that brought them all together, but at least the trinity will all be there. Hopefully the film is renamed Justice League depending on how big Bats and WW roles are. Don't just want a brief cameo from WW if she is in it, unless it's right at the end, after all of the action. But if she is in, and is a main character along with Supes and Bats, then I just want it to be called Justice League.

I hope she was always in the script and wasn't just added last minute. Same with Doomsday.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 10, 2013)

Doomsday will probably be just introduced in the end probably his the thing he was trapped in will be discovered or something


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't think cameos will be too big (esp. barry allen's) maybe during huge clash they'll all look up to sky and someone will yell at Barry. That type of name dropping, nothing more imho.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 10, 2013)

Slice said:


> But this is just shaping up to be exactly that.



No? GL was ruined because they used writers from the Syfy channel. 2 fan favorite superheroes making a cameo and suddenly people are treating this like its Spider-Man 3.


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 10, 2013)

This is either gonna be the most , or the longest cameos  in a movie ever.


----------



## Slice (Dec 10, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> No? GL was ruined because they used writers from the Syfy channel. 2 fan favorite superheroes making a cameo and suddenly people are *treating this like its Spider-Man 3*.



I'm treating this as a sequel to Man of Steel made by the same people. So i have every reason to not be exited since i - as a DC fan - disliked that one.

I will expect nothing of this and secretly hope for the best.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm treating this as if this was _going_ to be the sequel to _Man of Steel_ and then they decided "Nah, lets just put Batman in it".


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm treating this like it's not Butter.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 10, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> I'm treating this as if this was _going_ to be the sequel to _Man of Steel_ and then they decided "Nah, lets just put Batman in it".



It's mainly WB trying to make their version of the Marvel Cinematic Universe, but after Green Lantern's debacle they're too afraid to make any film in said universe that doesn't have Batman in it.


----------



## Legend (Dec 10, 2013)

They obviously have a plan, GL failed because it was a clusterfuck, they should have followed GL: Secret Origin


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 10, 2013)

They might have a plan, but whether its a _good_ plan is another question entirely.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 10, 2013)

I trust Warner. Don't think they'll repeat GL. Well, at least that's what I try to tell myself.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't trust WB either.  This whole project reeks of desperation.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 10, 2013)

As long as batman is in it it will make a lot of money and has a chance go being good. But then again there was batman and robin. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 10, 2013)

we can only hope Ben Affleck will reign Goyer and Snyder in.


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 10, 2013)

Holy shit, and just like that Affleck becomes the brightest spot in this.

Only Warner Bros.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 10, 2013)

Marvel > Fox > Sony and WB right now. when Fox is above you, you know you're not doing things right.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 11, 2013)

Are we sure Momoa isn't up for, say, Metallo as well? I mean, I think Momoa would be awesome in just about any role you put him in. Though if I had to chose, I'd rather see him as Ares or something in a Wondy movie. We are still knee-deep in speculation bullshit at the moment, so it's hard to get a read.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 11, 2013)

No one connected Metallo to him. And while the role Callen Mulvey is up for was reported by ThinkMcFlyThink to be Metallo, El Mayimbe says it's not true at all (not that that means much). The only names we keep constantly hearing associated with this film as far as villains go are Lex and Doomsday, so I'm going with Doomsday.



tari101190 said:


> I wish it wasn't Doomsday that brought them all together, but at least the trinity will all be there. Hopefully the film is renamed Justice League depending on how big Bats and WW roles are. Don't just want a brief cameo from WW if she is in it, unless it's right at the end, after all of the action. But if she is in, and is a main character along with Supes and Bats, then I just want it to be called Justice League.
> 
> I hope she was always in the script and wasn't just added last minute. Same with Doomsday.


Wonder Woman and Batman being in it doesn't make it Justice League. Especially if Gadot is just Diana Prince and not fully Wonder Woman.


----------



## Slice (Dec 11, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> It's mainly WB trying to make their version of the Marvel Cinematic Universe, but after Green Lantern's debacle they're too afraid to make any film in said universe that doesn't have Batman in it.





masamune1 said:


> They might have a plan, but whether its a _good_ plan is another question entirely.



Thats exactly the problem. They are rushing into this in an attempt to cash in on Marvels success. Thats their plan.
Marvel makes a lot of money with the light hearted humor filled movies that have some serious tones in it. This attracts a huge audience beyond the usual comic book fans.

The way they made MoS is not the way to go for an expanded universe. It made big money but honestly "a lot of stuff gets destroyed" only brings you so far. And the same creative team is now working on a sequel.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 11, 2013)

Why I have this feeling that we'll be getting something similar to Injustice as the upcoming JL movie?


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 11, 2013)

Bale did all 3 Batman movie & Ben will get to do this? Doesn't sound fair to me.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 11, 2013)

Bale didn't want any part  in this


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 11, 2013)

pretty sure both Bale and Nolan said they weren't going to go beyond 3 movies and never planned to do so


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Slice said:


> Thats exactly the problem. They are rushing into this in an attempt to cash in on Marvels success. Thats their plan.
> Marvel makes a lot of money with the light hearted humor filled movies that have some serious tones in it. This attracts a huge audience beyond the usual comic book fans.
> 
> The way they made MoS is not the way to go for an expanded universe. It made big money but honestly "a lot of stuff gets destroyed" only brings you so far. And the same creative team is now working on a sequel.



MoS had flaws but it could have been a solid foundation for a future DCMU. But the best way to do that would have been with a straight MoS sequel, and giving other heroes their own movies. Basically, treating him like Marvel treated Iron Man, or something similar. The (expected) problems are more to do with this new movie than that one.


----------



## Fay (Dec 11, 2013)

Personally I don't see a problem with WB/DC strategy. Why do they need to copy Marvel's strategy to create a good product? Multiple roads lead to Rome after all.

Prior to the whole phases-thing of Marvel, would people really have complained so much about multiple heroes in a superman sequel instead of solo movies + then a combo? I doubt anyone even thought of that.

From what I've read, it seems that WB/DC wants to make their universe different from marvel, and I personally think that's a very good choice. You don't want the audience to  think "been there, done that", you want to give them something new to make them excited.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 11, 2013)

I think DC can get its own piece from pie if they introduce families instead of "iconic heroes". 

But oh, who am I kidding, New 52.


----------



## Legend (Dec 11, 2013)

if they copied marvels formula, the masses would call them out on it


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Fay said:


> Personally I don't see a problem with WB/DC strategy. Why do they need to copy Marvel's strategy to create a good product? Multiple roads lead to Rome after all.
> 
> *Prior to the whole phases-thing of Marvel, would people really have complained so much about multiple heroes in a superman sequel instead of solo movies + then a combo? I doubt anyone even thought of that.*
> 
> From what I've read, it seems that WB/DC wants to make their universe different from marvel, and I personally think that's a very good choice. You don't want the audience to  think "been there, done that", you want to give them something new to make them excited.



Actually, yes, they thought about it a lot. A Batman / Superman movie has been discussed many times over the years.

And that's what this is, not a Superman sequel. A Batman / Superman movie, with other heroes in it. The problem is that they aren't establishing anyone. It still feels like they could do more to establish Superman. Batman is in an awkward position because they decided the Nolan-verse would be distinct and apart from any other hero movie, so Ben Affleck will be playing both a character we don't know enough of and yet one who has been overexposed in recent years. Fresh and stale at the same time. Dropping hints of all these other heroes to rush to a JL film just risks those characters being poorly done. 

They don't need to copy Marvel's strategy, but the one they are using reeks of rushing it. They have had several years to set-up a DC movie verse, but they are only just starting one now and that's because they messed up the other films. Before, they weren't interested in what Marvel was doing; now, after _Avengers_ made so much money, they want to play catch-up. The Marvel strategy at least meant that we had a good grasp of who these characters were and they were allowed room to grow and breath. This strategy seems like a cash-in scheme, and  a last-minute cash-in scheme at that.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 11, 2013)

Isshō said:


> Bale did all 3 Batman movie & Ben will get to do this? Doesn't sound fair to me.


wut             .


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 11, 2013)

Saying this movie is rushed is jumping the gun by a lot. We don't know anything about it other than Superman, Batman, and Wonder Woman are in it. We don't even know if Flash is anything more than a cameo. And we always knew there would be two villains in the film (because obviously Lex couldn't be the muscle).

So to start saying this movie is rushed or bloated just because they  announced Wonder Woman and they're starting to cast the villains is an overreaction.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 11, 2013)

ayup. i don't think the cameos will create huge problems. people really love to exaggrate imho.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 11, 2013)

I do think Wonder Woman is a lead role though.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 11, 2013)

Fans have been waiting for a batman/ superman film for a long time. So it was a good idea for WB to try and do this. I am sure they are not rushing it and are trying hard. I have no problems with cameos if there is going to be solo WW and flash films and eventually a JL movie this would be a good way to show they exist and and maybe are inspired to help batman and superman.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 11, 2013)

Why are people still complaining about this?

Is it really so big of a deal that have 2 cameos from future main characters?

I didn't hear anyone bitch about Thor 2 having Thor, Loki, Cap and The Collector

Also how are they rushing this movie if its 2 years away? MOS was good, Im getting tired of solo Batman films (besides everyone and their grandma already knows his story) This film has been in production hell since the 80s let's fucking do this shit already


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 11, 2013)

I agree overall with you, but Wonder Woman is a lead role in the film. Flash I'm betting is more a cameo though.


----------



## Legend (Dec 11, 2013)

Diana will be a side character this movie i think


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 11, 2013)

When THR/Variety first reported on the casting (before they even completely knew it was Wonder Woman) the role was said to be for the female lead. Sounds like Wonder Woman is a lead role in the film.


----------



## Legend (Dec 11, 2013)

will she have a seperate storyline is this her first appearance in the mans world, is she the daughter of zeus, is she made from clay


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 11, 2013)

she's made from vaginas


----------



## Legend (Dec 11, 2013)

So Zeus screwed Hippotalya


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 11, 2013)

wasn't there casting calls for Bruce's girlfriend? what happened to that, or has she been cast already(Gadot) and they're going with Wonder Bat in the movie?

if it's Wonder Bat, I can see them doing something like: instead of Steve Trevor, it's Batman who crash lands in Themyscara and meets Wonder Woman/Princess Diana.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 11, 2013)

The reported "Bat love interest" casting was the same as the women who were up for the Wonder Woman role. The girl being Batman's love interest was only a rumor/speculation anyway. Can't remember where it first came from.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh, it was from Latino Review. So it can be discarded.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2013)

IS it too Late for me to bitch about Gal Gadot or would i be beating a dead horse?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 13, 2013)

you'd be wrong on top of beating a dead whore


----------



## Cromer (Dec 13, 2013)

It's never too late to vent and bitch, no one's gonna stop you.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> you'd be wrong on top of beating a dead whore


>Thinking Gal Gadot is a bad Choice for Wonder Woman
>Wrong

Pick one brah.

seriously The movie is gonna be out in 2015 they are gonna start filming in a few months, she cant bulk up in that time.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 13, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> >Thinking Gal Gadot is a bad Choice for Wonder Woman
> >Wrong
> 
> Pick one brah.
> ...



a couple of months aren't even that long to bulk up, I bulk up pretty quickly and I don't even go to the gym that much at all

you're also assuming that she's going to be in the opening scene or some shit pretty sure she won't show up at the very beginning

then there's post production, re-filming her scenes hell they can even use simpl movie magic to make a laughable midget in real life seem like a bulked up monster (Arnold Schwarzenegger)


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> a couple of months aren't even that long to bulk up, I bulk up pretty quickly and I don't even go to the gym that much at all


 Guys bulking up, and Women bulking up  are 2 different processes. Especially when you don't have any muscle mass to build on.



> you're also assuming that she's going to be in the opening scene or some shit pretty sure she won't show up at the very beginning


 you do know they don't film scenes in order right?



> then there's post production, re-filming her scenes hell they can even use simpel movie magic to make a laughable midget in real life seem like a bulked up monster (Arnold Schwarzenegger)


Silly me now I'm all excited


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 13, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Guys bulking up, and Women bulking up  are 2 different processes. Especially when you don't have any muscle mass to build on.
> 
> you do know they don't film scenes in order right?
> 
> Silly me now I'm all excited



and yet you think they'll film her scenes first?

Your the first person in a while I've seen get butthurt over someone else trying to lighten him up  good show


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 13, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> >Thinking Gal Gadot is a bad Choice for Wonder Woman
> >Wrong
> 
> Pick one brah.
> ...


>bulk up
>bulk up
>bulk up

So you want Wonder Woman to give into the masculine portrayal of power? Cuz yeah muscles mean everything and if you don't have them you ain't the shit. And you're saying Wonder Woman is portrayed as a hulking woman in the comics? And if she isn't there's no way anyone can take her seriously?


----------



## Cromer (Dec 13, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> >bulk up
> >bulk up
> >bulk up
> 
> So you want Wonder Woman to give into the masculine portrayal of power? Cuz yeah muscles mean everything and if you don't have them you ain't the shit. And you're saying Wonder Woman is portrayed as a hulking woman in the comics? And if she isn't there's no way anyone can take her seriously?



Wonder Woman is legit huge in the comics though. Like, eye to eye with Clark Kent huge.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 13, 2013)

>bulk up
>height

How are these two things synonymous now? If we're talking about height Gadot is more than tall enough at 5'9'', with heels on she will be 6'0''.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> and yet you think they'll film her scenes first?


 Depends on her involvement, Cameos and that shit get taken care of first during filming.



Suzuku said:


> >bulk up
> >bulk up
> >bulk up
> 
> So you want Wonder Woman to give into the masculine portrayal of power?


 I want her to be The Wonder woman Portrayal of power.






> Cuz yeah muscles mean everything and if you don't have them you ain't the shit. And you're saying Wonder Woman is portrayed as a hulking woman in the comics? And if she isn't there's no way anyone can take her seriously?







Listen I'm not asking For Paula Nordin (even though that would be awesome) But Wonder woman is  an Amazon, a Warrior Trained form birth, in the Nu52 Ares trained her to be his replacement, It's not to much to ask for an actress that isn't short and skinny. So no I can't take her seriously

I wouldn't approve of a fat bat man, or a scrawny super man.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 13, 2013)

What do you guys predict the box office of this being like?

Normally just putting Batman and Superman in the same movie alone would be enough to rival The Avengers's box office

but unfortunately I doubt this one will for multiple reasons

1. The Mixed reception MOS got that not only drove people away from the film but also critics and people who hate the movie alike are going to extra strict when the sequel comes out (as is set in stone for most sequels)

2. I suspect that it will probably be mixed to positive reception maybe even less since neither critics aren't exactly happy with Snyder right now

3. The die hard Batfans and WW fans who will petition and try to have a nonfamiliar audience avoid it
*Spoiler*: __ 



*cough*likewhathappened with DMC game*cough*




4. People who blame Snyder for Sucker Punch

However from what I noticed there appearas to be more hype surrounding this then most other 2015 summer blockbusters, even Avengers 2


The B.O. will probably be slightly more than Man of Steel maybe even tickle the balls of the 1 billion dollar mark but that's about it

anyone else?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 13, 2013)

none of those images you posted of Wonder Woman are big muscley women. You're seeing things.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> none of those images you posted of Wonder Woman are big muscley women. You're seeing things.


 Because i  chose them like that dilebriatly, (also shes  plenty muscly in the second) The point  is shes not a twig.



godzillafan430 said:


> What do you guys predict the box office of this being like?
> 
> Normally just putting Batman and Superman in the same movie alone would be enough to rival The Avengers's box office



There gonna need a really good trailer. Like best possible.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2013)

I would prefer someone alittle thicker but this isn't something that would ruin my experience. Is she even confirmed for the role?


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 14, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> I would prefer someone alittle thicker but this isn't something that would ruin my experience. Is she even confirmed for the role?



Yes I believe she was tweeting her excitement an hour or so after rumors were announced.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 14, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Because i  chose them like that dilebriatly, (also shes  plenty muscly in the second) The point  is shes not a twig.


No, you "chose" them like that because you can't find pictures of her drawn like a muscle woman. She's not drawn as a muscle bound lady, she's drawn with big tits, small waist, medium hips. The ideal hourglass shape for a woman. She's draw to appeal to the nerds that read her comics. She's not drawn like a real woman, she's not even drawn like a muscle bound Amazon, she's drawn like a sexy ass big tit white woman. Not only is that depiction not accurate to what real women look like, there's not much that stands  out as Amazonian in the first place.

Gadot is skinny....so fucking what. Wonder Woman being big is not a part of her character. What you're basically saying you want is a woman with tits. Or a woman that matches the masculine ideal of power. A live-action Wonder Woman should be none of that.

And when you actually look at the criteria you would want for your Wonder Woman (a badass female who could kill you) Gadot literally lives that. She's been trained to kill. And she's been trained to get people into shape. Who is more qualified to be Wonder Woman, a woman who is ACTUALLY exotic and ACTUALLY knows how to fuck you up or one of the thousand Hollywood pretty faces that are bigger boned that don't have half the qualifications of actually being a Wonder Woman as Gadot?

Case rested.



~Gesy~ said:


> I would prefer someone alittle thicker but this isn't something that would ruin my experience. Is she even confirmed for the role?


Zach Snyder confirmed it himself.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2013)

well...we'll see how this goes

I must say this though, Snyder is becoming overrated as hell, I love how he choreograph fight scenes. but for story and casting ....Can't say I agree with some of his decisions .


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 14, 2013)

I think Zack did a nice job with casting. don't know how Gadot will turn out, but I liked the actors he got in MoS.

and I think this will break the 1 billion mark. I think the general audience might be a little more forgiving since this is just the second film and there's that hope that the creative team might have learned from their mistakes in the first film. and the inclusion of Batman and Wonder Woman is certainly going to draw people in. also WB is really good at making trailers, they're going to promote the heck out of this since it's going up against the mother of all superhero movies:


Ant-Man


no, I mean Avengers: Age of Ultron.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> No, you "chose" them like that because you can't find pictures of her drawn like a muscle woman.


 HAHAHAHA.

*Spoiler*: __ 































> Gadot is skinny....so fucking what.


 So shes not Fucking right for the role




> Wonder Woman being big is not a part of her character. What you're basically saying you want is a woman with tits. Or a woman that matches the masculine ideal of power. A live-action Wonder Woman should be none of that.


 No  What I'm Sayign is I want  a Woman  who looks like shes trained to be a Fighter Every day of her life opposed to a Fucking underware model, Saying tis about tits is a the worst kind of strawman, Saying that her being musclar  would make it  by default masculine power is even worse. She Can be feminem and still be muscular, Muscles are not some thin men have trademarked.






> And when you actually look at the criteria you would want for your Wonder Woman (a badass female who could kill you) Gadot literally lives that. She's been trained to kil


 Yeah none of this is fucking realvent,  this is acting.  Wonder woman dosen't fight with a gun and Krav maga shes a Greek Demigod  or did you miss tat, Swords, shields, spears, axes. Grecco roman wrestling, Actual Phisicality.



> And she's been trained to get people into shape. Who is more qualified to be Wonder Woman, a woman who is ACTUALLY exotic and ACTUALLY knows how to fuck you up or one of the thousand Hollywood pretty faces that are bigger boned that don't have half the qualifications of actually being a Wonder Woman as Gadot?


 Some one Who looks that fucking part.  Some one who actually looks like an amazon, Some one who actually looks like wonder woman. I mean i Guess Wanting to see the character  actually brought to life is to much to ask for, but why  do i have to settle for pretending.

Gian Carano, Jamie Alexander, hell Jessica Fucking Beil all would of been Better choices, and that's  just off the top of my head.


But  i Really  shouldn't be surprised, These are the same guys that turned Ras al Ghul and Bane White, and thought Sucker Punch was a female empowering movie. Both of which you probably think were wise  directions to go.



> Case rested.


 in  Fantasy land maybe


----------



## Fay (Dec 14, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> What do you guys predict the box office of this being like?
> 
> Normally just putting Batman and Superman in the same movie alone would be enough to rival The Avengers's box office
> 
> ...


Personally I think there is a difference between people in the blogosphere and people from the general audience. People from the blogosphere have a tendency to be influenced by the opinion of critics and strong dislikers of a movie, while people from the GA don't because they don't spend their time on sites discussing movies. 
For example Benedict Cumberbatch is the most popular actor right now in the blogosphere (tumblr also confirmed this in a statement), however his movie the fifth estate flopped badly. 

So I think there is a chance that Man of Steel wasn't as disliked by the GA as it was by critics/blogosphere. 



> 3. The die hard Batfans and WW fans who will petition and try to have a nonfamiliar audience avoid it
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


 Perhaps in the USA. But in Europe/the rest of the world where not many people have read the comics (they don't even sell the comics in my country from what I've seen), I doubt anyone will.



I don't know which movie has more hype. People I've talked to IRL had no clue there was a bats vs supes movie coming out. But most people will guess that Avengers 2 is on the schedule (because of Thor2 etc). This can work in favor for either movie I think (bigger shock value vs familiarity).

I think it also depends on how well the GA liked IM3, Thor2, Cap2 and if they haven't started to grow tired of these superheroes by the time Avengers2 comes out ("overexposed"). 
Word of mouth will also be very important for MoS2, if Snyder gives the GA a  movie they like, it'll obviously make more money.

That being said, I don't think it will make as much money as avengers 2. It's a sequel coming off 1.5 billion first movie vs one from 662 million. I might change my mind though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2013)

WonderWoman does have really nice muscled arms


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 14, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> HAHAHAHA.


Definition =/= bulk. Do you even know what bulk means?



> So shes not Fucking right for the role


Yeahh because Wonder Woman is all about having muscles. top fucking kek.



> No  What I'm Sayign is I want  a Woman  who looks like shes trained to be a Fighter Every day of her life opposed to a Fucking underware model, Saying tis about tits is a the worst kind of strawman, Saying that her being musclar  would make it  by default masculine power is even worse. She Can be feminem and still be muscular, Muscles are not some thin men have trademarked.


You obviously don't even know shit about Gadot. Out of all the women who were up for the role she is MOST qualified to be a woman whose been trained in combat and can kill you. That is not about having muscle definition. Gadot HAS been trained to kill, to fight, and she can fuck you, me, and most Americans up if she wanted to. You're looking at this shallow as fuck. Wonder Woman, and no woman, has to have muscles like a man to be taken seriously or able to beat your fucking ass. Not to mention Wonder Woman has fucking super powers, she doesn't have to have real muscles to have super strength. lol, so because Gadot has been a model that's all she amounts to? lol you're ridiculous son. 

And clearly she can't put on muscle definition, obviously no woman can do that. 

Oh yeah, she'd still be too skinny to be taken seriously right? 



> Yeah none of this is fucking realvent,  this is acting.  Wonder woman dosen't fight with a gun and Krav maga shes a Greek Demigod  or did you miss tat, Swords, shields, spears, axes. Grecco roman wrestling, Actual Phisicality.


Hahahahah so now Gadot literally being trained in combat doesn't mean shit? You think they only train people in guns? No, they train them in hand to hand, how to snap people's necks, how to debilitate them. Gadot can fuck you up son. If you want a woman who knows shit about physicality then you get one that has been a member of the IDF. I bet all you did was look at her and didn't even bother going into her background or what the fuck being an Israeli woman means.



> Some one Who looks that fucking part.  Some one who actually looks like an amazon, Some one who actually looks like wonder woman. I mean i Guess Wanting to see the character  actually brought to life is to much to ask for, but why  do i have to settle for pretending.


So a beautiful 5'9'' exotic Israeli woman who has trained combat and leadership skills and has come from a different country and handled her shit over here is not "Amazon" enough because she's skinny? Fuck out. Yeah every Amazonian woman needs to be muscled up like a fucking man to be taken serious or look the part.



> Gian Carano, Jamie Alexander, hell Jessica Fucking Beil all would of been Better choices, and that's  just off the top of my head.




Yeah thanks for exposing yourself. Not only are you choosing women who don't even look exotic and are your usual white Americans, Carano can't even fucking act. You clearly know nothing about Gadot and are completely basing your opinion on the fact she's skinny. So really all you want is for your Wonder Woman to fit the perfect image you had in your head, not whether or not the actress playing her best embodies the role, and can actually act and play the role of a badass who can kill men who is NOT FROM AMERICA or any white nation properly. All you want is a shallow depiction of white sexiness with a little muscle on...and actually Jamie Alexander isn't even any bigger than Gadot, you've just seen her as Sif and automatically think she's a better fit. 

To be so upset about Wonder Woman's casting it sure doesn't even sound like you're a real Wonder Woman fan or have put any thought into how Wonder Woman should actually be translated to movies. She shouldn't be a depiction of male superiority on a woman, she shouldn't be white washed, she shouldn't be an actress faking like she's an Amazon who can fuck you up when she's never had that kind of training a day in her life. 



> But  i Really  shouldn't be surprised, These are the same guys that turned Ras al Ghul and Bane White, and thought Sucker Punch was a female empowering movie. Both of which you probably think were wise  directions to go.
> 
> in  Fantasy land maybe


I'm done son, you have no idea what you're talking about and actually threw out generic Wonder Woman choices 1, 2, and 3 as better choices. I might have taken you seriously if you gave an actual inspired choice, but lol at regurgitating actresses that everyone has just told you are good fits. Way to judge a woman based completely off of her body rather than actually looking into her and seeing if she really embodies what Wonder Woman is. Stop pretending to be upset over this Wonder Woman casting when you aren't even a real fan.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2013)

Remember when people wanted Megan Fox to get the role a while back?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah, pretty much every hot black haired girl in Hollywood was up for fan casting


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 14, 2013)

Big motherfucking NO for wonder woman.
Chick is cute but her body is like a tooth pick.

Unless of course they put her through a 6 month intense body building program. 

Wonder woman's body should be something like this : 


Maybe a bit less defined and more feminine than this. But yeah, she should have muscular curves, not bony and skinny curves.

edit : 

OK forget the picture above. Do you guys remember this :

[YOUTUBE]HcxFL0gIs3k[/YOUTUBE]

Add her some boobs and its perfect.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 14, 2013)

WONDER WOMAN MUST LOOK LIKE A MAN TO BE WONDER WOMAN


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2013)

lol Grimm is fucked up for saying WW should  have the appearance of a female body builder. 

She does need dem Wonder Thighs though...dem thighs should look like they were prepared by Colonel Sanders himself, secret recipe and all.


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 14, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Big motherfucking NO for wonder woman.
> Chick is cute but her body is like a tooth pick.
> 
> Unless of course they put her through a 6 month intense body building program.
> ...



Come on bro, that shit is gonna make me vomit. 

That females vag probably smells like Hot dog water.

Go look at the Original WW from the old 70's tv series and tell me she was muscular and thick. Mind you, she is who the  general audience identifies the most with the character.

Gadot already shits on all previously made suggestions because she actually is from a fucking foreign Country , instead of just America Barbie # 5.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> *Spoiler*: __


she needs to look like this here

that's the WW I want 


if someone thinks *that* is _looking like a man_, then they need to fuck out


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2013)

she doesn't need to be a bodybuilder, but _some_ visible muscles need to be there .. just not the bulging kind

don't be scared of it, pussies


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 14, 2013)

All you guys are looking at is ass and tits lol, get over yourselves.

This isn't about Gal's lack of muscles.

You wanna see some lumps.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2013)

Wonder Woman just look too perfect for reality in general, Don't think you'll find a girl that flawless.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2013)

This was still a travesty gesy.  We could name 100 actresses better suited for the role.  That's fucking unacceptable.  Especially coming off the Ben Affleck debacle.

If the United States had the purge written into law I would be heading to a bunch of DC/WB houses.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2013)

It's not too late.  Pull the plug Warner.  Rebooting Harry Potter would be a better idea than this shit.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 14, 2013)

WEEE ARE NOT YOUR KIND OF PEOPLE


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 14, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wonder Woman just look too perfect for reality in general, Don't think you'll find a girl that flawless.



Exactly. I could give you the  names of a few pornstars who have the same shape & curves as the WW pics above.  But that's it. 

Hollywood  has actresses with cute faces , some with ass , quite a few with amazing breasts. 

But if you can find me one with all of the above, i'll be astonished.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 14, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Rebooting Harry Potter would be a better idea than this shit.


All american cast in a country college.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 14, 2013)

If this and Amazing Spider-Man 2 actually end up being good then I want Rukia to wear a dunce cap set that has Suzuku told me to shut up on it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2013)

could Angelina Jolie in her prime have pulled WW off ? 

after hitting the gym of course


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> could Angelina Jolie in her prime have pulled WW off ?
> 
> after hitting the gym of course



Prime -first Tomb Raider- Angelina Jolie?  Yup.

She even had that exotic look going for her at one point.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> If this and Amazing Spider-Man 2 actually end up being good then I want Rukia to wear a dunce cap set that has Suzuku told me to shut up on it.



Rukia will say he believed in these projects all along and he was just lowering expectations


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> Prime -first Tomb Raider- Angelina Jolie?  Yup.
> 
> She even had that exotic look going for her at one point.


great, all we need now is a time machine


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2013)

Lynn Collins looks the part


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 14, 2013)

They probably wanted someone younger.


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 14, 2013)

And not terrible.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2013)

Gadot is terrible though.


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 14, 2013)

All kidding aside , don't you think the reason you naturally assume these Women  mentioned would be perfect for the role is because you've already seen them in the Warrior Princess archetypes in different films?  It's like everyone wanting Cranston for Lex Luthor,  just because he's bald and calculating in Breaking Bad, not saying he wouldn't be fantastic.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 14, 2013)

Rukia isn't kidding.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2013)

Her Performance in the Fast and the Furious movies isn't exactly Oscar worthy 

but then again, their wasn't much asked of her. I thought about the age thing until i remembered Ben is 41 while Henry cavill is 30.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 14, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol Grimm is fucked up for saying WW should  have the appearance of a female body builder.
> 
> She does need dem Wonder Thighs though...dem thighs should look like they were prepared by Colonel Sanders himself, secret recipe and all.



Thats more like a figure model. 

But I am not saying that she exactly needs to look like that, but she should be able to fill in those tights with well shaped curves. And no, not those NY model curves.



Suzuku said:


> WONDER WOMAN MUST LOOK LIKE A MAN TO BE WONDER WOMAN



She needs to have some sort of masculinity yes. Both physical and emotional.



Rindaman said:


> Come on bro, that shit is gonna make me vomit.
> 
> That females vag probably smells like Hot dog water.
> 
> ...



I bet you've dated lots of figure models so you'd know.

Anyways, woman in 70's don't exactly define beauty anymore.
And neither man nor woman were atheltic back in the day. Body building and gym were popular among only certain group of people. Even male superheroes aren't as muscular as they are now.

Newsflash, we aren't in the 70's anymore.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> could Angelina Jolie in her prime have pulled WW off ?
> 
> after hitting the gym of course


she was Joss Whedon and Grant Morrison's choice. certainly my choice. she wouldn't just pull it off, she would have been perfect. she exudes that alpha aura just like WW, and she has most of the qualities that WW possesses.

if WW was real, she would be going around the world doing humanitarian work just like what Jolie is doing.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2013)

Jolie would have been a terrible choice.  Did you guys she Salt?  She was a skeleton in that movie.  And things have gotten worse for her.  She got her breasts cut off!  Really bad choice for Wonder Woman.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 14, 2013)

he was asking about Jolie in her prime. obviously current Jolie would be a terrible choice because she's gotten old and she's very thin, even thinner than Gadot.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2013)

Lynda carter looked good as WW in the 70's 

Right now I cant think of anyone Who would be the right choice for WW I think anyone who gets picked to play a super hero has question about if they can pull it off. Let's see what happens. Maybe she will surprise fans. Anything is possible. I have only seen her in fast and the furious what other movies has she done. Was fast and the furious her first ones?

Can't remember but did Bale receive any hate by the fans when he was chosen just curious.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2013)

Why would Bale have received hate? That's pretty much an ideal casting choice right there.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Why would Bale have received hate? That's pretty much an ideal casting choice right there.



Just wondering could not remember. Anything about his casting. People always hate something so I wondered.


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 14, 2013)

Bale received criticism , dunno about hate, but people weren't sure he could gain the right size. He had just did the Machinist.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Definition =/= bulk. Do you even know what bulk means?


 I That has never been the argument i've made, i never said she had to be played by a body builder, it  is  possible to  have muscles  and not look liek she  hulk (but still God forbid we have a amazon who looks like a fucking amazon)



> Yeahh because Wonder Woman is all about having muscles. top fucking kek.


  Wonder woman is a warriror.



> You obviously don't even know shit about Gadot. Out of all the women who were up for the role she is MOST qualified to be a woman whose been trained in combat and can kill you.


 That dose not make he qualified, actually. as ive stated




> That is not about having muscle definition. Gadot HAS been trained to kill, to fight, and she can fuck you, me, and most Americans up if she wanted to.


 Non of that makes he the right fit for the fucking amazon warrior woman. This is movies  A visual medium  of entertainment meant to pull you into the world, serving her mandatory 2 years in the Israeli army dose not by default mean she can play any  role that requires a fight scene. sorry it dosen't work like that



> You're looking at this shallow as fuck. Wonder Woman, and no woman, has to have muscles like a man to be taken seriously or able to beat your fucking ass.


 Wrong Martial skill is  important but its half the fucking process, You defiantly need muscle if you  going to win a trained fight. 

You are the one who keep saying "she need muscles like man" that's not me, i want her to have muscles like a Girl, like a woman who trained to fight all her life. Look  at  any Female athlete, that is what i'm looking for, and if they look like men to you, then you  have issues, you should see a doctor for.




> Not to mention Wonder Woman has fucking super powers, she doesn't have to have real muscles to have super strength.


 Yes and  when she inevitably punches superman and knocks him back through a wall, its gonna look faker then Ryan Reynolds Green Lantern mask.




> And clearly she can't put on muscle definition, obviously no woman can do that.


 She has nether the time nor foundation to get any significant muscel





> Hahahahah so now Gadot literally being trained in combat doesn't mean shit?


 It Doesn't as this is a movie, and having martial skill doesn't mean your are a instant natural at fight  Choreography




> You think they only train people in guns


Again never said that, i infact mentioned  Kav maga try harder troll



> I bet all you did was look at her and didn't even bother going into her background or what the fuck being an Israeli woman means.


 You'd be wrong in that, I know about her back round, it doesn't mean shit in this regards, stop acting like "oh she was in the army so that makes her a natural wonder woman, even though five minutes with a wonderwoman comic would tell you other wise" But please be more desperate.



> So a beautiful 5'9'' exotic Israeli woman who has trained combat and leadership skills and has come from a different country and handled her shit over here is not "Amazon" enough because she's skinny? Fuck out. Yeah every Amazonian woman needs to be muscled up like a fucking man to be taken serious or look the part.


 You Keep Automatically Equating Muscles with being man, Thats quite pathetically sexist.

Again Muscles are not just  the domain of masculinity, women Can and do  develop muscles and they don't  automatically become "masculine". Wonder woman has Always had muscles and she has never been masculine.






> Yeah thanks for exposing yourself. Not only are you choosing women who don't even look exotic and are your usual white Americans, Carano can't even fucking act.


 Shes better then Gal  



> You clearly know nothing about Gadot and are completely basing your opinion on the fact she's skinny.


 No i'm basing it off, What  i know about Wonderwoman,and what ive seen of Gal in addition to her looking like shed be blown over in a light breeze




> So really all you want is for your Wonder Woman to fit the perfect image you had in your head, not whether or not the actress playing her best embodies the role.


 The Latter is exactly what i want which is why Gal IS a bad Fucking choice, She doesn't look the part, i Don't believe for a second she can act the part.





> All you want is a shallow depiction of white sexiness with a little muscle on.


 No i Want Some One who looks l ike wonderwoman, Your the one basing this off your  Fetishes, "Shes  exotic" so shes perfect, Compeltley disregarding the character shes supposed to play cause apparently she makes you hard



> ..and actually Jamie Alexander isn't even any bigger than Gadot, you've just seen her as Sif and automatically think she's a better fit.


 Jamie Alexander IS a bit bigger, but isn't my first  choice by  a mile, shes some one whos name was floated around and i used as an example.



> To be so upset about Wonder Woman's casting it sure doesn't even sound like you're a real Wonder Woman fan or have put any thought into how Wonder Woman should actually be translated to movies.


 Excuse me?

I'm upsset because  I am a Fan, Because they Fucked up her casting big time, By chosing  some one  with out even ever seeing a wonder woman comic. I am mad because its  another in a loooong list of Stupid DC/WB decisions.




> She shouldn't be a depiction of male superiority on a woman,


 Thats your fucked up  ideas on muscles and female beauty your projecting not mine.




> Tshe shouldn't be white washed,


 1. Wonderwoman is White.

2. Gal is White to, shes an "Exotic" white but shes still white




> she shouldn't be an actress faking like she's an Amazon


Ye that's  Exactly what we have.




> I'm done son, you have no idea what you're talking about and actually threw out generic Wonder Woman choices 1, 2, and 3 as better choices


They  were gneric cause they wer eth emost  poopular chocises for her!



> Way to judge a woman based completely off of her body rather than actually looking into her and seeing if she really embodies what Wonder Woman is.


 This is a movie  i want a character i  love brought to life, I  don't want to see Gal Pretending to be wonder woman, I w ant Fucking wonder woman. I want some one who Looks like wonder woman, I  want some one with the acting ability to be Wonderwoman, Gal has nether of those.




> Stop pretending to be upset over this Wonder Woman casting when you aren't even a real fan.


 I Am a Real fan, More then you cause i Refuse to compromise who she is just  so i can say she got in a  movie. I Don't want to have to just settle  Like i did with bane and Green Lantern, Because the Director is too uncomfortable with actually trying to bring the character to life.

Wonder woman Deserves better then.


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2013)

She's Israeli Lel


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> WonderWoman does have really nice muscled arms


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 14, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Why would Bale have received hate? That's pretty much an ideal casting choice right there.



Bale was a meh Batman. I was hoping we would get someone better.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2013)

Might be an unpopular opinion, but I don't think Bale was that great of a Bruce Wayne, but that has more to do with how the character was written.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Might be an unpopular opinion, but I don't think Bale was that great of a Bruce Wayne, but that has more to do with how the character was written.



I agree but only because the movie  played up the idea that there is no bruce wayne anymore, Batman is who he really is and Wayne is the  the mask, Thats how i saw it any way


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2013)

Uh... that _is_ how it works. Bruce sees himself as Batman first, Wayne second. Nolan didn't create that idea.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 14, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I That has never been the argument i've made, i never said she had to be played by a body builder, it  is  possible to  have muscles  and not look liek she  hulk (but still God forbid we have a amazon who looks like a fucking amazon)
> 
> Wonder woman is a warriror.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2013)

^ Typical Pleb response, not surprised.



Stunna said:


> Uh... that _is_ how it works. Bruce sees himself as Batman first, Wayne second. Nolan didn't create that idea.



It was the first time the movies had done that though.

Hell Forevers, big  climax was bruce coming to the realization he  can be both.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2013)

So basically, you dislike Nolan's Bruce Wayne because you prefer 'Batman Forever's' portrayal over the one closer to the source material?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2013)

It's been a good minute since I've seen 'Forever', but that doesn't even make sense.

He _can't_ be both. That's such a big part of Batman. His lifestyle is too demanding.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2013)

Stunna said:


> So basically, you dislike Nolan's Bruce Wayne because you prefer 'Batman Forever's' portrayal over the one closer to the source material?



I never said i disliked it. I just agree that Bale wasn't a good "Bruce wayne" on the grounds there  is no bruce wayne.

He was a Great Batman however.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2013)

Stunna said:


> It's been a good minute since I've seen 'Forever', but that doesn't even make sense.
> 
> He _can't_ be both. That's such a big part of Batman. His lifestyle is too demanding.



Thats part of his character arc in that movie, after the previous 2 movies, forever sees batman come to terms with his issues,  being willing to take on a partner, being willing to  try and live his life.

Whether he can't be both  is debatable how ever, since every other superhero can manage it.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 14, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> ^ Typical Pleb response, not surprised.


If not taking time out to make a 110000 word response is me being a pleb I'm happy to be a pleb.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2013)

I actually saw it as him wanting to be Bruce more than batman. In the Dark Knight he wanted to push that responsibility towards Harvey Dent. In the Dark Knight Rises he tried again, this time succeeding with Robin.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> If not taking time out to make a 110000 word response is me being a pleb I'm happy to be a pleb.



Responding with nothing more then  Smileys and a Laugh makes your a pleb


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Thats part of his character arc in that movie, after the previous 2 movies, forever sees batman come to terms with his issues,  being willing to take on a partner, being willing to  try and live his life.
> 
> Whether he can't be both  is debatable how ever, since every other superhero can manage it.


Like, legit question, no sarcasm intended, have you ever read a Batman comic?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 14, 2013)

LOOK GUYS I'M A PLEB


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 14, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Like, legit question, no sarcasm intended, have you ever read a Batman comic?


He's looked at the pictures along with Wonder Woman comics, which justifies his opinions on these matters.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 15, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Like, legit question, no sarcasm intended, have you ever read a Batman comic?



Of Course I have, But I've also Read, and watched the Campy Less Grim dark Interpretations of the character.

And there  have  been  plenty of interpretations where there is a divide.

Have You ever seen Adam West's batman? or Super friends?




> LOOK GUYS I'M A PLEB


 least you acknowledge it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2013)

Anyway, Nolan's Bruce is Batman because _somebody has to be_ that guy. Comic Wayne's drive isn't as weak.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 15, 2013)

Ben Affleck will earn some points right in the beggining if he doesn't try to do Bale's retarded voice.



~Gesy~ said:


> Wonder Woman just look too perfect for reality in general, Don't think you'll find a girl that flawless.



Jamie Alexander does have a strong facial bone structure. Perfect for the powerful female look this role demands.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 15, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> I actually saw it as him wanting to be Bruce more than batman. In the Dark Knight he wanted to push that responsibility towards Harvey Dent. In the Dark Knight Rises he tried again, this time succeeding with Robin.



I saw it the same way batman is suppose to be the real one and Wayne is a mask. It is just how in batman beyond when Bruce tells terry that he does not call himself Bruce in his head he calls himself batman, it's the episoDe were he is hearing voices. I know it was not canon but I always have seen batman as the true one.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2013)

Jamie is the perfect Diana.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 15, 2013)

Vault said:


> Jamie is the perfect Diana.



Technically nobody can play the perfect Wonder Woman the same reason nobody can play a perfect Jessica Rabbit they are both so sexy that their bodies wouldn't even be able to exist


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 15, 2013)

what is Kim Kardashian and plastic surgery


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 15, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> what is Kim Kardashian and plastic surgery


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 15, 2013)

Regardless of her personality, if you don't think Kim Kardashian is hot as fuck your dick needs examining.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 15, 2013)

I actually know a couple girls with a body like wonder womans. So her physique isnt something impossible


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 15, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Regardless of her personality, if you don't think Kim Kardashian is hot as fuck your dick needs examining.



Plastic surgery is so hot


----------



## Cromer (Dec 15, 2013)

I wouldn't turn Kim K down if she wanted to fuck me (actually I would, because reasons), but I don't particularly find her hot.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 15, 2013)

And all this nonsense is missing the point: Gadot can't act for shit, thus why cast her?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 15, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lynn Collins looks the part



I think she'd be a decent choice. 
She is pretty, and looks atheltic with nice curves. 
She might be a bit short though.



Cromer said:


> And all this nonsense is missing the point: Gadot can't act for shit, thus why cast her?



That too. I've seen her on need for speed and she only had a few lines.
There must be a reason for that.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Ben Affleck will earn some points right in the beggining if he doesn't try to do Bale's retarded voice.
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie Alexander does have a strong facial bone structure. Perfect for the powerful female look this role demands.



Those eyes....That pic makes her look like she's possessed.

Thought she was bodyjacked by Orochimaru or something.



Gabe said:


> I saw it the same way batman is suppose to be the real one and Wayne is a mask. It is just how in batman beyond when Bruce tells terry that he does not call himself Bruce in his head he calls himself batman, it's the episoDe were he is hearing voices. I know it was not canon but I always have seen batman as the true one.



No, its the opposite. The Bale / Nolan Batman is very adamantly not thinking of himself as Batman. In _Begins_ he firmly states that he's "using this monster" as a tool to fight crime; in TDK its made plain that he only ever saw Batman as a temporary gig; and TDKR starts with him having not been Batman for 8 years and then retiring forever at the end. 

There might be the worry that he'll start thinking of himself as Batman, but it never comes close to that. Rather, there are three Bruce Wayne's- Bruce Wayne the Playboy, Bruce Wayne the Batman, and the real Bruce Wayne behind both masks. That's how it is in the comics, but there the real Bruce Wayne is much more driven and obsessive and ready to sacrifice himself, and thus closer to the Batman persona and therefore much more in danger of losing himself to it. 

As to the one in _Forever_, he was an attempt to bring the Tim Burton Batman (who was, after all, a killer) more in line with the comics, so he's not that different either. The main difference with him is that Kilmer (or maybe the script) never even tried to pull off the Playboy Bruce, and is a bit more weary of his crusade. He's probably more like the 70's/ early 80's era Batman whereas the Burton / Keaton Bats was more like the original Golden Age Batman. DCAU is more like a nicer version of the Frank Miller Batman; the Nolan / Bale Batman is a _saner_ version of the Frank Miller Batman.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Ben Affleck will earn some points right in the beggining if he doesn't try to do Bale's retarded voice.


I definitely agree.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh, dat Bat voice. May it be gone forever.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 15, 2013)

CollegeHumor completely ruined what little dignity Bale's Batman had. Now every time I see Nolan's Batmans all I can see is this.

[youtube]enOHraf3LEk[/youtube]


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 15, 2013)

That made me lol really hard.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Technically nobody can play the perfect Wonder Woman the same reason nobody can play a perfect Jessica Rabbit they are both so sexy that their bodies wouldn't even be able to exist



If Gina caranno had any acting talent at all shed be good as wonder woman


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2013)

No.  Too ugly.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't think she is too ugly but she ain't that pretty either. At least not in the conventional sense.
Some people might find her attractive, but she certainly isn't appealing to masses.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Some people might find her attractive


Stop right there.  NO ONE FINDS HER ATTRACTIVE.  SHE HAS ZERO ADMIRERS.


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 15, 2013)

She just flat out can't act.

Go compare her scenes and Gal's in FF6, not saying anyone in the movies deserve Oscars, but she just had zero on screen personality, and her delivery was atrocious.


----------



## Fay (Dec 15, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Stop right there.  NO ONE FINDS HER ATTRACTIVE.  SHE HAS ZERO ADMIRERS.



That's not true, I sometimes lurk in a popular male-only forum and there have been multiple threads on how she's hot and stuff.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2013)

does it have to be a black haired woman ?


wigs or hair dye


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> does it have to be a black haired woman ?
> 
> 
> wigs or hair dye


WHY THE FUCK DID ANNE HATHAWAY HAVE BROWN HAIR IN THE DARK KNIGHT RISES?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2013)

Fay said:


> That's not true, I sometimes lurk in a popular male-only forum and there have been multiple threads on how she's hot and stuff.


Troll threads.  Trust me.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 15, 2013)

Gina Carano is hot and I would let her do nasty nasty things to me.



Next?


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 15, 2013)

Rukia said:


> WHY THE FUCK DID ANNE HATHAWAY HAVE BROWN HAIR IN THE DARK KNIGHT RISES?



Catwoman had brown hair sometimes in the comics.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2013)

Gina Carrano is the ugliest actress in Hollywood.

And Selina has black hair.  Nolan and company were fucking lazy.  And they disrespected the source material.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 15, 2013)

Im inclined to agree with Rukia. Carano has a banging body, but her face is meh


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 15, 2013)

>Caring about Diana's looks 
>Caring about wonderwoman
Pick one


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 15, 2013)

she has a man's body


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 15, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> she has a man's body



Man you have issues.


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 15, 2013)

It's true though, thats a buff bitch.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 15, 2013)

Not sexy.

Do I have issues? Yes. Have I gotten more pussy than you'll ever see in your life? Yes.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2013)

Suzuku.  She is even uglier than I thought dude.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2013)

yeah... but do she got a booty?

*Spoiler*: __ 





she dooooo


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 15, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Suzuku.  She is even uglier than I thought dude.


Her face looks like a muscle.



Stunna said:


> yeah... but do she got a booty?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I will give her that. It probably feels firm too. All those squats will do that for you.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 15, 2013)

Dat asss tho


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 15, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Not sexy.



Confirmed for gay then.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 15, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Gina Carano is hot and I would let her do nasty nasty things to me.



Like pounding you with her futa cock?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 16, 2013)

Zen-Aku was the guy who liked the fat girl in his high school and stood up for her when everyone was picking on her.


----------



## Benjaminsen (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm just curious, why do people wave the whole "was in the army." thing around?

Yeah, she joined the army, is she trained to kill you? Most likely.

But 65% of women in Israel join the army, another 25% opt out on religious basis (That's 90% that was supposed to go.) and the other 10% were exempted because of physical, emotional, or marital reasons.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 16, 2013)

Basically, the point is a Jew can kill you because they are trained to. Gadot is a Jew. Thus she can kill you. [/racism]


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 16, 2013)

LOL.....that chick in the  pic is not Carano.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 16, 2013)

Man, I remember the first time I saw Carano. Also the first time I watched womens MMA. Saw her facing off against 'Cyborg' Santos and remember thinking "lolWWEDivalevel about to get her shit pushed in". And lo and behold, the Carano hype train derailed against a superior fighter.


10/10 would fuck, though. Even Futa Carano


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 16, 2013)

Stunna said:


> yeah... but do she got a booty?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thats not her.

This one is way hotter lol.



Suzuku said:


> Not sexy.
> 
> Do I have issues? Yes. Have I gotten more pussy than you'll ever see in your life? Yes.




I'd bang her so hard.

I guess the time for you to understand that not everyone have the same taste in women has come.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2013)

lol**


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 16, 2013)

Whenever Suzuku talks about getting so much pussy I always envision him using two hands to fap. Not to mention what a waste of energy and inefficient way to do it.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 16, 2013)

Pasty nerds wouldn't know what quality pussy was if it hit them on the dick


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2013)

After seeing Carano's ugly face I'm actually glad Gadot got the role.  WE DODGED A HUGE FUCKING BULLET GUYS!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2013)

I agree with you there ruuk, it could have been worst. But none of you have yet to note how it could have been better.


Man, Cartoons used to be so violent and no one gave a fuck. I miss the days in which  it was funny to slam a frying pan across the face of a cute animal.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2013)

I listed a half dozen preferable options.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2013)

Like who?


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm slightly worried for this movie

don't get me wrong I think its in good hands (Zack Snyder, Ben Affleck) The real problem on whether or not its going to work is the writing David S. Goyer as a writer ranges from good to total shit and whether or not he screws up is like flipping a coin betting on heads to land.

I swear to god if this movie gets bad reception its going to be Goyer's fault (just like it was Berlanti's fault for Green Lantern....seriously why the hell did WB put a guy who works on Sci-Fi channel movies to be the head writer in a Green Lantern movie? )


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Like who?


Jamie Alexander, Olga Kurylenko, Adrianne Palicki, and Gemma Arterton for starters.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 17, 2013)

Rukia said:


> After seeing Carano's ugly face I'm actually glad Gadot got the role.  WE DODGED A HUGE FUCKING BULLET GUYS!



Wait Carano was actually considered for the role ? 

In that case yeah, Gadot is a better choice.
Still a bad choice though.



Rukia said:


> Jamie Alexander, Olga Kurylenko, Adrianne Palicki, and Gemma Arterton for starters.



Olga looks too exotic and she is also pretty thin. Not the wonder woman type imo.
She could play other, slimmer and more agile super heroes though, just can't think of which.

Jamie would be perfect.
I have a new found respect for the gal after I saw her attend to Thor 2 premiere naked


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 17, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Whenever Suzuku talks about getting so much pussy I always envision him using *two hands to fap*. Not to mention what a waste of energy and inefficient way to do it.



It's that big?!


----------



## Superrazien (Dec 17, 2013)

I just got done watching the entire series of Arrow last week, and I loved it. Do you guys think they will have any cross overs? Like maybe instead of doing a bunch of character movies for the Justice League movie, they could introduce them on TV instead.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 17, 2013)

Gadots lack of experience is as worrisome as her looks. Don't get me wrong, she is very sexy but I don't see any similarities with Wonder Woman. Her acting experience speaks for itself.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 17, 2013)

Superrazien said:


> I just got done watching the entire series of Arrow last week, and I loved it. Do you guys think they will have any cross overs? Like maybe instead of doing a bunch of character movies for the Justice League movie, they could introduce them on TV instead.



I haven't had time to start this series. How does it match up against Smallville if you've seen the latter?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 17, 2013)

It shits all over smallville.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2013)

Alexander is hot, fit, and has acting chops.  Warner Bros really fucked this one up.


----------



## Superrazien (Dec 17, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> I haven't had time to start this series. How does it match up against Smallville if you've seen the latter?



Oh man its so much better than Smallville. I never knew much about the Green Arrow besides what I seen in Smallville, so I was surprised how much I love this show. You should check it out season 1 is on Netflix.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 18, 2013)

> *Joaquin Phoenix Offered Villain Role in ‘Batman vs. Superman’*
> 
> Fresh off working with Warner Bros. on Her, it seems Joaquin Phoenix is being eyed by the studio for the villain role in Zack Snyder‘s Batman vs. Superman. Variety reports the actors has been offered the lead bad guy rule, believed to be Lex Luthor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 18, 2013)

> *‘Argo’ Writer to Revise ‘Batman vs. Superman’ Script*
> 
> Ben Affleck has a strong relationship with screenwriter Chris Terrio (above left) — the latter wrote Argo, and that turned out well for everyone. So, given Affleck and Terrio’s position with Warner Bros. it isn’t a huge surprise to learn that Terrio has been brought in to do a new draft of Batman vs. Superman.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fay (Dec 18, 2013)

To add to this, Chris Terrio is an academy award winner ! WB isn't joking around.

It seems they're going for quality, which is a plus in my book...as long as they don't forget to make the movie entertaining as well!


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 18, 2013)

Brilliant casting. 

I hope he does it, he'd be to the role what Heath Ledger was to Joker.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 18, 2013)

Based Affleck bringing the cavalry


----------



## Gabe (Dec 18, 2013)

They are bringing in a better writer sounds good and Phoenix is a good actor never thought he would do this type of movie so he may no do it


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 18, 2013)

Was gonna post it. but I really like the news, something this big shouldn't be on the hands of just one screenwriter.


----------



## Vice (Dec 18, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Gadots lack of experience is as worrisome as her looks. Don't get me wrong, she is very sexy but I don't see any similarities with Wonder Woman. Her acting experience speaks for itself.



Sexy? lol

She has a pretty face but she's a skeleton with no tits and no ass.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 18, 2013)

I guess Snyder wasn't kidding about his take on Luthor fusing  Richard Branson and Brad Pitt, lol.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 18, 2013)

Edited blah


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 18, 2013)

Read up son


----------



## Psychic (Dec 18, 2013)

Gabe said:


> They are bringing in a better writer sounds good and Phoenix is a good actor never thought he would do this type of movie so he may no do it



It would be epic if he did it, he is so talented, and super sexy as well.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 18, 2013)

Batfleck just saved this movie and Warner Bros. DC films.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 18, 2013)

This is something that happens to every movie.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 18, 2013)

it sure would have been nice if it happened in Man of Murder.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 18, 2013)

Does this count as a feat for Batfleck preptime?


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 18, 2013)

Yup.

It's too obvious not to be.


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2013)

Good news


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2013)

Phoenix won't be in this.  He doesn't get involved with projects like this.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 19, 2013)

in Batfleck I trust.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 19, 2013)

Joakin would be a kickass Luthor though hope makes an exception for this movie.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 19, 2013)

So David S. Goyer is out?....Not to sound mean but, that's great news

His writing ranges from terrible (Ghost Rider 2, Blade Trinity) to pretty good (The Dark Knight)

the problem is whether or not he does good or bad is a 5/50 chance

Its great the screenwritor from Argo is working on this, still pretty nervous though since Argo is the only notable movie he's done and there's still a chance that even though he's great it doesn't guarantee its going to be great (like the fact that Martin Campbell couldn't save The Green Lantern imo it was all Berlanti's fault)

But so far its looking great
Zack Snyder, Ben Affleck, Chris Terrio? No more lolGoyer realism bullshit?

and Guillermo del Toro is still working on Justice League Dark right?

So far so good


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 19, 2013)

He's not out. His script is being touched up.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 19, 2013)

> No more lolGoyer realism bullshit?


nope, that's still on. 


*Spoiler*: _Goyerized Wonder Woman origin_ 




>Diana Prince
>she's a foreigner
>but not Amazon
>Amazons don't exist
>Diana isn't a princess
>Greek Gods are fiction 
>English speaking aliens are more believable than philandering gods and flying ponies
>Diana is a stripper
>works in strip club: The Themyscara
>wants to leave that life
>Trevor is a down on his luck robotics engineer
>goes to the strip joint and meets WW
>they fall in love, somehow
>Trevor takes Diana away from that life one day
>Trevor shows Diana his pride and joy a power armour
>thieves break into his lab to steal the power armour
>Trevor is shot, but still alive
>Diana wears the armour to protect herself and Steve
>WANDA WOMAAAAAN! WANDA WOMAAAAN!
>all the world is waiting for you
>and the powers that your power armour that you wear posses
>in your titanium tights
>fighting for your rights
>and the bleak toned red white and blooooo!

/le Goyer 
that's why they got a slim actress to play an Amazonian Warrior Princess, because she's neither an Amazon Princess or a Warrior. and she doesn't need to be big since her power comes from a power armour.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 19, 2013)

That can't be real


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 19, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> He's not out. His script is being touched up.



Whats the difference?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 19, 2013)

him being out and him not being out


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 19, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Phoenix won't be in this.  He doesn't get involved with projects like this.



My thoughts precisely.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 19, 2013)

Joaquin Phoenix would make a great Luthor. I hope that is what is going to happen. And Chris Terrio editing the script is great too. Good news so far. Let's hope things turn out well.

Actors are drawn to good roles with depth. If Luthor is written well, why would he turn that down?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 19, 2013)

I think of Lex Luthor: Man of Steel when I think of Phoenix as Luthor.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 19, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I think of Lex Luthor: Man of Steel when I think of Phoenix as Luthor.


That is the best thing someone could say about this news. Hopefully the production team has the same idea too and adapts the important bits from it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 19, 2013)

That's great news. Batfleck is gonna be phenomenal 

I mean we got rid of Goyer? Yes pls.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 19, 2013)

Goyer is not gone. Do you guys even Hollywood?


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 19, 2013)

At least it's not only him now.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 19, 2013)

It was never only him.

Zach Snyder also had input.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for reminding Synder as if it's any better.  Makes me more glad about this decision.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 19, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> It was never only him.
> 
> Zach Snyder also had input.



Except Snyder was pretty good with the last one any and all complaints anyone has about MOS they could blame on Goyer.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 19, 2013)

Argo...


----------



## Cromer (Dec 19, 2013)

Snyder-directed action set-pieces allied to an actual decent script, and an actual actor forcing the rest of cast to bring their A-game? (please Batfleck, save us! Convince Phoenix to do this )


Based Batfleck


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 19, 2013)

And to think 90% of the people on this forum were strongly against Batfleck

Rukia the stage is set its time for you to eat your words.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 19, 2013)

Hope they do get Phoenix that be great.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 19, 2013)

I want Denzel for Lex.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 19, 2013)

I want Cranston for Lex.


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2013)

Snyder Action + Goyer Plot + Argo Level Dialogue = Awesome


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm so excited for this movie to come out


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2013)

Join the club


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Dec 20, 2013)

I can't wait to see those first set pictures.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 20, 2013)

I wonder if the Bat suit will have any traits from the Watchmen costumes


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Dec 20, 2013)

like Owlmans? I hope not, his costume reminds me of something a Talon from The Court of Owls would wear. I hope its nothing too crazy.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 20, 2013)

I wonder if they will give new 52 collars to Supes


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 20, 2013)

Why is everyone so against the collar? I happen to like it


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 20, 2013)

I just hope Batman has white lenses covering his eyes

Its always hard to see someone as Batman or be intimidated when they're interrogating someone and staring right at them with pretty boy eyes.

aside from having secondary uses (like maybe varies different types of visions for fighting in the dark) they would also help make Batman seem more intimidating  

And I hope he doesn't do what Keaton or Bale did with the voice. I always love Kevin Conroy's Batman because he shows that he can make Bruce sound like 2 very different people (the womanizing, friendly Bruce wayne voice and the straight to the point more serious sounding Batman) I mean when you look back at it its pretty in-genius and unbelievably simple at the same time.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 20, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> Why is everyone so against the collar? I happen to like it



Same here, he looks pretty sharp in it.

But fanboys would go nuts if they did. *and i would eat popcorns*


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2013)

I'd appreciate a superhero keeping the same costume for two consecutive movies for a change.


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2013)

Batmans costume evolves most other heroes don't


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't want it to be the same as Nolan's Batcostume, this is another franchise all together.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 20, 2013)

Wasn't said that this costume will be different from anything we ever seen?


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 20, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wasn't said that this costume will be different from anything we ever seen?



It was also said that Snyder is a huge Frank Miller fanboy so I wouldn't be surprised if we get this


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 20, 2013)

It's already confirmed the costume is a lot like Frank Miller's TDKR costume or Jim Lee's batsuit (i.e. small ears, grey body, probably black cape).


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Dec 20, 2013)

I hope not  that looks so...not impressive?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 20, 2013)

It won't look exactly like that but it will be grey and black with short ears instead of all black armor and long ears like we're used to.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 20, 2013)

They should definitely go with Gray and Black, one of these looks paints a better picture.


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Dec 20, 2013)

I definitely don't want the yellow batsymbol on his chest, it would look silly to me idk.


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Dec 20, 2013)

Btw I love how I saw so much hate for the Superman costume in this movie when it was first introduced just because it looked different from what we're used to.

I actually thought it looked a bit weird but once you see it in action its a whole different thing. I really loved the change.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 20, 2013)

Since Jim Lee's doesn't have the yellow symbol, I doubt this suit will.


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Dec 20, 2013)

That's good then.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 20, 2013)

I agree the armor only works for the overly realistic Batman as a tank if Batman were to wear heavy armor it would just slow him down and he'd be taking way more hits than he'd be ready for.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 20, 2013)

I like the miller costume it's great that be a great one to use. I was rereading the comic yesterday for the thousand time and I hope the movie is as awesome as it.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 20, 2013)

it's going to look close to his Batman: Noel suit.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 20, 2013)

Only the cowl.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2013)

Knightfall please.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 20, 2013)

As long as it isn't a leather suit.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 20, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> As long as it isn't a leather suit.


----------



## Legend (Dec 21, 2013)

i wouldnt mind his current comics suit,

id love for them to pull off the blue and grey


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 22, 2013)

Old news Brah

 So who do you guys think will be the Seventh leaguer? Im confident the first six will be Supes, Bats, Wondy, Flash, GL, and Aquaman.

I can think of six possible candidates.

Dr. Fate, it would be interesting and could work to help bridge to Justice League Dark

Orion, another interesting choice and if Darkseid is the villain, he could work to show off New Genesis and that whole mythos

Shazam, they're using him in the new Justice League War movie, so its possible

Martian Manhunter,  an obvious choice and if they decide to go with the whole alien invasion route who better than him

Hawkman/Hawkgirl, another obvious choice,  starcrossed in the animated series was awesome too

Cyborg, probably the most likely candidate and will probably be used as a foil for Brainiac


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2013)

Doubt it will be shazam another brick who can shoot lightning? The execs won't go for it. Jonn or bust


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 22, 2013)

John another brick who can read minds?....


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2013)

But his green and scared of fire 


But...but has heat vision 

The invasion story makes sense it's a very good starting point for the formation of the league, with the next film dealing with the fact that Earth is quickly becoming a hot spot for aliens. Then truly enter Lex  with brainac ofcourse.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 22, 2013)

I think they want to go a different route than anything that could be called a clone of the avenger

Personally, I think Vandal Savage would be the greatest person the league could face off with. He'd try the divide and conquer method, get them all going for each others throats,  have Bats figure it out, and show off how an immortal man can rival the power of Gods


----------



## Legend (Dec 22, 2013)

Probably Manhunter


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 22, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> Old news Brah
> 
> So who do you guys think will be the Seventh leaguer? Im confident the first six will be Supes, Bats, Wondy, Flash, GL, and Aquaman.
> 
> ...



As much as i'd love to see MM its likely going to be Cyborg.

Goyer confirmed sometime ago that the S.T.A.R. Labs reference is in connection with Victor

ACtually the line-up is Probably going to be Supes, Bats, Wondy, Flash, maybe Aquaman (what with all the public hate though the destroyed oil rig and the whales in MOS make me hink otherwise)

They'll probably remove Hal Jordan and keep both Cyborg and MM unless they use a different Lantern like Kyle, Guy or John.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 22, 2013)

Cyborg or J'ohn


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 22, 2013)

Aquaman has gotten a lot of respect from the comics and from the injustice game lately. And it's one of the roles people theorize Jason Momoa is up for, which I think is perfect casting

Don't forget they did mention the thanagarians in man of steel too.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 22, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> Aquaman has gotten a lot of respect from the comics and from the injustice game lately. And it's one of the roles people theorize Jason Momoa is up for, which I think is perfect casting
> 
> Don't forget they did mention the thanagarians in man of steel too.



Yeah I also heard there was a Booster Gold reference somewhere too.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 22, 2013)

It'll be Cyborg (unfortunately, due to ne 52's influence) or Aquaman (also under the same influence). But I would really like to see Martian Manhunter.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 24, 2013)

I still say this: Use John Stewart instead of Cyborg for crying out loud!

This is the FIRST JL movie, have some respect to source material and classic adaptations of it.

I wouldn't be this annoyed by him if he had a real character development in the team other than the blind obvious "token black" role. It's damn insulting. At least John has effect on events. He's bloody Green Lantern. Vic is a walking Deux Ex Machina.

Not to mention John would save the GL franchise and expand it. I'm OK with Barry being part of the first line up (that's just how it should go)but if they put Cyborg there, they ain't gettin' my money.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 24, 2013)

It will be cyborg instead on john which sucks since it will follow the new 52 instead of the cartoon which I think is the only adaptation with john steward as a founding member but I could be wrong or from other material most likely.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 24, 2013)

yea but you know in movie and cartoon adaptations they hardly follow source material. otherwise young justice would have been critically deemed as world's biggest failure, most of marvel movies wouldn't have been box office successes.

They can use John Stewart but Geoff Johns.

i hate that man so much, nobody understands my pain. He shat on everything I love.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm all in for John instead of Cyborg. Also, John Stwart exists in real life. His name: Idris Elba.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 24, 2013)

And Idris is pretty much up for that role too. What a wasted opportunity.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 24, 2013)

Michael jai white would be another good choice as well


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 24, 2013)

LL Cool J for Cyborg


----------



## Legend (Dec 25, 2013)

They should go with the original 7


Save cyborg for a Titans movie


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 25, 2013)

LL Cool J as Cyborg...never thought of it but my first reaction is to say a) he's too old and b) that would be kind of distracting.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 25, 2013)

Michael B Jordan is the only guy ill accept as cyborg. He was great in Chronicle


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 25, 2013)

he's human torch


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 25, 2013)

I'll believe that when i see it.

The thought of a black man being a super hero thats constantly lit on fire.   I dont think that will sit well with certain audiences


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 25, 2013)

Fox gonna Fox


----------



## James Bond (Dec 25, 2013)

Who is Jason Momoa going to be playing?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 25, 2013)

You're asking the wrong people breh


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 25, 2013)

Im hoping Aquaman


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 25, 2013)

So I was going through some Flash blogs and I'm confused: Is Flash movie aborted now? 

It still looks on imDB but there is nothing on. Other than a scary reminder that Greg Berlanti is writing it.  But waaaaait, isn't he writing the show as well? So will they be linked?


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



MATT SMITH FOR LEX LUTHOR!


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 26, 2013)

Gal Gadaot confirms people actually work out to get in shape for roles.





CBM said:


> Thanks to Batman-News, we have the first comments from Gal Gadot on the recent news that she will play Wonder Woman in 2015's Man of Steel follow-up, Batman Vs. Superman. Below is both the video of her talking about the role on Israeli TV show Good Evening with Gai Pines as well as a translation courtesy of the site. What do you guys think about what the actress says?
> 
> 
> Gal Gadot's first Wonder Woman interview... by BatmanNewsCom
> ...


----------



## James Bond (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm getting a little worried this is going to try and cram too much story into one movie :/

Also this is meant to be Man of Steel 2 yet the film has been titled Batman vs Superman which leads me to believe we will be getting a couple hours of Goyer sucking off Batfleck.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 26, 2013)

Saw that on /co/ earlier. The '9000 shekels' thing had me laughing, swear to God.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 26, 2013)

Legend said:


> Save cyborg for a Titans movie



*Starts dreaming about Raven in a live action movie.*


----------



## James Bond (Dec 27, 2013)

Luiz said:


> *Starts dreaming about Raven in a live action movie.*


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 27, 2013)

James Bond said:


> I'm getting a little worried this is going to try and cram too much story into one movie :/
> 
> Also this is meant to be Man of Steel 2 yet the film has been titled Batman vs Superman which leads me to believe we will be getting a couple hours of Goyer sucking off Batfleck.



Mixed reactions for MOS. Also its understandable they're trying to establish someone as major as Batman in another superhero movie before JL, he's gonna need some room. Supes and Bats are just gonna have to learn to share, In terms of importance its obvious its going to be 60% Superman (atleast) and 40% Batman (at most) this is still a Superman story with Batman in it, the MOS characters have already been confirmed and there's going to be atleast 1 Superman villain as their opponent.

Also Goyer isn't going to be as involved as he was before cause of the Argo writer coming in and him being all caught up in Sandman. Goyer is an ok writer but he's too much of a wildcard (he's either really good or really bad and he is too obsessed with realism) again he's ok but I think WB is making a big mistake that they've trusted him with all of their movies (he's their Joss Whedon apparently) WB is trying hard to play it as safe as possible to please everyone, people who play it safe though almost never win.

Atleast they still have Ben Affleck, Zack Snyder and Guillermo del Toro helping them out  there's still hope

*@Rindaman* Wait I'm    so she got the part without even trying out....that worries me


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 27, 2013)

I wish they went out like Marvel in cinematic universe. A new universe starting with B-list/low A-list character. Because I'm looking around and other than DC nerds, most people are over with Batman/Superman imho. Establishing a new universe with less known heroes would have lead a much more anticipated JL movie -omg "these heroes will team up with Supes and Bats!" kind- but that's my opinion, of course.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 28, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> *@Rindaman* Wait I'm    so she got the part without even trying out....that worries me


lol learn how casting works plz.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 28, 2013)

Don't know if been posted.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 28, 2013)

Hold your breaths!!



> *Denzel Washington Considered For Green Lantern In BATMAN VS. SUPERMAN?*
> 
> Over the past several weeks, professional movie scoopers have been warning of misinformation being leaked out from Warner Bros. in the hopes of finding their mole(s). Perhaps this latest rumor from Nuke The Fridge is just that. Or, perhaps it's real. Who knows.
> 
> ...





John Stewart 

However, I hope it's a cameo.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 28, 2013)

that shit is so fake son


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 28, 2013)

he's a big guy.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 28, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> lol learn how casting works plz.



Oh look the bitch is back 

Also you're the one who needs to learn how casting works


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 28, 2013)

Oooh he called him a bitch


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 28, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> Oooh he called him a bitch



*Her


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 28, 2013)

Oooohhh shit he was gender correct in his insult.

Thats class


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 28, 2013)

Denzel Washington is too old for Green Lantern.

I would rather see Denzel as Lex Luthor if he had to be in it.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 28, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> Oooohhh shit he was gender correct in his insult.
> 
> Thats class



Because as we all know the classiest place to be is an internet forum.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Nightblade (Dec 28, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Oh look the bitch is back
> 
> Also you're the one who needs to learn how casting works


dude, she auditioned for the part like all the other actresses.this was even reported you dumb fuck. 

go look it up on the internet instead of trying to start internet slap fights like a keyboard ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 28, 2013)

He'd never do it either way.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 28, 2013)

Lmfao.

You guys are so fun to watch


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 28, 2013)

keyboard ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)...something about that term just cracks me up.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2013)

lol who wants Denzel as Green Lantern?


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 29, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> dude, she auditioned for the part like all the other actresses.this was even reported you dumb fuck.
> 
> go look it up on the internet instead of trying to start internet slap fights like a keyboard ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



When? Where? I demand you bring me a link or a sandwich.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 29, 2013)

1. Denzel is old
2. This shit's fake
3. or they are trolling us and this movie will turn out JL movie.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2013)

This thread


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 29, 2013)

Still though, Denzel as Training Day style Green Lantern would be some funny shit.

In fact fuck it, I want to see how far they can take this train wreck. Throw in all sorts of bizarre casting decisions and characters, Garey Busey as Aquaman $$$


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 30, 2013)

Denzel as Lex. 50 for John. 



godzillafan430 said:


> When? Where? I demand you bring me a link or a sandwich.


 

can't look for it yourself? how shamefur, godzillafan-kun. it was even posted here in this very thread. you will never join Superman in the sun the way this is going. you will just stumble and fall.


----------



## Fay (Dec 30, 2013)

Stunna said:


> lol who wants Denzel as Green Lantern?



I wouldn't mind


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't either tbh.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 30, 2013)

You guys were against Bryan Cranston as Lex because he was old.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 30, 2013)

Tom Hanks is also being considered for Lex Luthor


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 31, 2013)

Tom Hanks? Dafuq


----------



## Fay (Jan 5, 2014)

Anyone excited that the Rock is most likely in this movie?! I hope he's a hero and not a villain .


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 5, 2014)

Fay said:


> Anyone excited that the Rock is most likely in this movie?! I hope he's a hero and not a villain .



Black Adam.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 5, 2014)

The rock may be either black Adam cyborg, Martian man hunter or John steward,


----------



## Fay (Jan 5, 2014)

So many rumors for this movie!



			
				WW is kryptonian? said:
			
		

> The “Amazons” of this cinematic DCU will be descendants of those “ancient Kryptonians” who attempted to set up Kryptonian outposts throughout spacedom thousands and thousands of years ago. Furthermore, I say that Wonder Woman will be powered-down, if you will, relative to Superman because these Amazons have evolved and adapted to living on Earth for hundreds of centuries.
> Read more at Link


I don't really mind, as long as that is the only change....and this also means even more chance for superman/WW romance in the movie 



			
				Superman is the main character said:
			
		

> "Jett" over at Batman On Film has had some solid information on past Bat-flicks, and he's now posted his 2014 mailbag in which he answers fan's questions. Much is speculation, but there may well be a few interesting nuggets of insider info sprinkled around too:
> - Jason Mamoa will not be Martian Manhunter or Aquaman. Neither character is in the film.
> *- Wonder Woman could have “cameo plus” type role in the film, on par with what Scarlett Johansson as Black Widow did in Iron Man 2
> *- Expects the first look at Ben Affleck in early 2014 right around the time they will start filming in February.
> ...


Personally I don't care much for batman...he just had his own trilogy afterall & what I liked most in those movies were the villains.
I'm happy that this movie will focus on superman =)!


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 5, 2014)

Gabe said:


> The rock may be either black Adam cyborg, Martian man hunter or John steward,




I think he would be a good Black Adam, although wasn't there news not too long ago about WB throwing a Shazam movie out the window because of MOS' success or something?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 5, 2014)

The Rock has the body for Black Adam.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 5, 2014)

> WW is kryptonian


so she's Supergirl? wow. 

these chaps making up rumours to get traffic on their websites need to try harder.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]AC-Lq9ub0uo[/YOUTUBE]




Don't like so much the latter, hope it isn't true.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 7, 2014)

Man, Bryan as Lex Luthor would make me forget about Cyborg bullshit, no joke. I'm still waiting for official confirmation though Cranston seems to be slowly becoming like Paul Rudd rumours.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm not shocked about WW, not too long ago a forum had a guy who had read a script that was running in the studio for a possible WW film, and it had the amazonians powers coming from some Kryptonian bacteria millions of years ago or something like that.

About Cyborg, i don't like the idea of him as a founding member, and Dwayne Johnson as the character? That would be weird as hell.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 7, 2014)

Powerful Lord said:


> I'm not shocked about WW, not too long ago a forum had a guy who had read a script that was running in the studio for a possible WW film, and it had the *amazonians powers coming from some Kryptonian bacteria millions of years ago or something like that.*


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 7, 2014)

Right here:



Have fun


----------



## Rindaman (Jan 7, 2014)

Rock as Victor makes so much sense when you think about it, he'd fit the former Football star mold so well.

It'd be a way better casting than him as Jon Stewart, that's forsure.


As for the Cranston bit, Joaquin Phoenix told them to go fuck themselves , so now they're begging Cranston to do this thing to cash in on some of that Heisnburg Hijinx for Lex.


Too much stunt casting surrounding this thing. 

Any role Rock plays at this point could turn into Arnold as Mr. Freeze.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 7, 2014)

He should be Black Adam, he was made for that role.


----------



## Legend (Jan 7, 2014)

The Cranston stuff is likely, I'm not feeling the Amazons being kryptonians, how are they gonna explain Atlanteans?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 7, 2014)

If i recall correctly, the Atlanteans were actually the ancestors to the Kryptonians in the comic...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 7, 2014)

> *Shocker! Wonder Woman Will NOT Be Kryptonian In MAN OF STEEL Sequel*
> 
> So recently Batman On Film posted their New Years mailbag, in which the site's owner Jett answered some of his readers' questions. Among his replies were a few smatterings of (supposed) legit info on Zack Snyder's Man Of Steel sequel, but there were also some guesses and speculation. On such piece of - clearly labelled it must be noted - speculation came in the form of his idea that Wonder Woman's origin might be altered for the film, and she would actually be a decedent of those ancient Kryptonians we heard about in the first movie that set out to explore the universe. Now maybe because of misreading, laziness or flat out hit whoring many sites ran this as an actual rumor. One such site was Badass Digest, who have now reached out to their sources and confirmed that ...umm...Jett's theory was off! Well done lads. So rest easy - even though it was only ever speculation anyway, it seems Diana will not be a Kryptonian in Snyder's Man Of Steel sequel.


----------



## Legend (Jan 7, 2014)

Thats true and would mindfuck everyone


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2014)

> Wonder Woman could have “cameo plus” type role in the film, on par with what Scarlett Johansson as Black Widow did in Iron Man 2


that's pretty good


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2014)

about the WW suit - I don't mind not having the comics costume 


however, they are saying ARMOR .. if they mean armor like ~kryptonian armor in MoS then fuck NO .. it looked ok and all, but I don't want that _*much*_ armor on mah WW .. there's gotta be _some_ leg showing, preferabbly bare shoulders too  .. so maybe some smaller separate plates/pieces covering strategic spots, but leaving other places for the viewing pleasure


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 7, 2014)

Been out for 2 days and there was a rumor saying WW would have kryptonian ascendance? Wtf? Thank goodness such blasphemy has been debunked.


----------



## Rindaman (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey, I love Watson's new wife, so obviously something bad will happen to her or she's evil.

Kinda random , but Fluttershy's sig made me dwell on it..


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 7, 2014)

Hollywood filmmakers have an habit of lying, i wouldn't be surprised if the mythicism was absent from Wonder Woman, as this isn't the first time i see some "insight information" that it's going to happen


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 7, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if Hollywood spreads around tons of different rumors about their own films just to narrow down what most people want to see.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 8, 2014)

Crazy (?) idea: what if instead of casting Bryan Cranston or Joaquin Phoenix or even Denzel Washington as Lex Luthor, DC/WB actually decides to choose Stanley Tucci for the role?

I think he could do it. He's a great actor and, well, literally & 24/7 bald. 

Personally I wouldn't be upset if it happened. Would be a surprise.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 8, 2014)

Tucchi is great. Wouldn't complain if it was him, but don't actively hope it's him.

But hoping Lex is very cool, calm, and collected this time. Not a closeted lunatic.


----------



## Legend (Jan 8, 2014)

i want him calm unless superman is around then leaves then he rages


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 9, 2014)

Clancy Brown for Luthor!


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 9, 2014)

You know, thinking about it, if the studio is right and this movie is indeed _MoS 2_ and not _Batman / Superman_, then they really _are_ copying Marvel after all and this movie will be basically _Iron Man 2_. 

_MoS 2_ even sounds like its ripping off the name if you put it like that.

And that would mean that Batman is Black Widow.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 9, 2014)

I would've guessed that Batman would be more like War Machine, while Flash and Wonder Woman would be like Black Widow.

In some countries I think 'Iron Man' and 'Man of Steel' even translate as the same thing. Like in Romania there was some confusion I think.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 9, 2014)

Billy Zane for Lex Luthor. It is the only acceptable answer


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 9, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I would've guessed that Batman would be more like War Machine, while Flash and Wonder Woman would be like Black Widow.
> 
> In some countries I think 'Iron Man' and 'Man of Steel' even translate as the same thing. Like in Romania there was some confusion I think.



Actually not so much. In Spanish Iron Man translates to "Hombre de Hierro" while Man of Steel is "Hombre de Acero".


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm still putting my money on;

-WW as Black Widow
-Flash making a crime investigator appearence under his ID.
-No GL.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 9, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> You know, thinking about it, if the studio is right and this movie is indeed _MoS 2_ and not _Batman / Superman_, then they really _are_ copying Marvel after all and this movie will be basically _Iron Man 2_.
> 
> _MoS 2_ even sounds like its ripping off the name if you put it like that.
> 
> And that would mean that Batman is Black Widow.



Not really because this is pretty much how it went down in the PC comics only with Luthor and WW thrown in and not just Magpie.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 9, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> I'm still putting my money on;
> 
> -WW as Black Widow
> -Flash making a crime investigator appearence under his ID.
> -No GL.



You took the words from my mouth. It's exactly what I think.


----------



## Legend (Jan 10, 2014)

Sounds Plausible


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 10, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> about the WW suit - I don't mind not having the comics costume
> 
> 
> however, they are saying ARMOR .. if they mean armor like ~kryptonian armor in MoS then fuck NO .. it looked ok and all, but I don't want that _*much*_ armor on mah WW .. there's gotta be _some_ leg showing, preferabbly bare shoulders too  .. so maybe some smaller separate plates/pieces covering strategic spots, but leaving other places for the viewing pleasure



The woman has the body of a just recovering anorexic anyway.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 10, 2014)

According to Brad Jones (The Cinema Snob from TGWTG) Him and his friends agreed that Man of Steel was one of the worst  movies of 2013 even worse than The Lone Ranger, Insidious Chapter 2, R.I.P.D, Texas Chainsaw 3D and even Grown Ups 2

It seems that nearly everyone on TGWTG not only disliked MOS but_ hated_ it with a passion.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 11, 2014)

Angry Joe loved it, there was a duel video with Nostalgic Critic.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 11, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> According to Brad Jones (The Cinema Snob from TGWTG) Him and his friends agreed that Man of Steel was one of the worst  movies of 2013 even worse than The Lone Ranger, Insidious Chapter 2, R.I.P.D, Texas Chainsaw 3D and even Grown Ups 2
> 
> It seems that nearly everyone on TGWTG not only disliked MOS but_ hated_ it with a passion.



Worse than Iron Man 3?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 11, 2014)

Fuck those guys.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sorry for the long post. I liked Man of Steel. It was okay, but could've been much better. 

The sequel has the potential to be better. I hope it is. I'm excited because it's the justice leaguers on screen and they will be visually presented well. Hopefully that reason alone will make the film more inspiring.

I'm annoyed at most negative comments. They usually confuse what was actually wrong with the film, with nitpicky stuff.

I don't see he problems with anything technical. The technical filmmaking and production was fine. I personally didn't like the cinematography or the muted colours, but that doesn't factor into the 'real' reason I was disappointed. The script could have been better too, but all of that is nitpicky stuff.

The problem is that was no feeling of awe. There was nothing uplifting or inspirational. The original Superman Movie had that. Avengers had that. The original Star Wars had it too. Films that broke new ground in some way and made us excited about cinema.

As it was Superman again, it was easy for the film to tread similar ground and not delivery anything new in terms of story. It doesn't help that there are multiple superhero action films every year too. Meaning the plot and action wouldn't be anything new either. We've seen it all done before. A true visionary would be needed. One of the best proven directors in the industry should have been given the reigns. Synder is good at action and is technically a good director, but he hasn't made any films that have changed cinema. No offense to Snyder, but Superrman and the DC universe deserve better. Watchmen doesn't count. It was an adaptation, as literally as humanly possible. He didn't add anything new, just brought it to the screen. Which was a great achievement in itself, but not what we needed here. Same with Goyer. Clearly he isn't a visionary, otherwise Blade 3 would've been a masterpiece. He can write screenplays and come up with stories. But that is all, and isn't enough.

If we had a 'better' production team, we may have got something awe inspiring. Synder is good at visuals, and Goyer is familiar with the genre, but there wasn't a person on the team with an original creative vision to drive the project. Nolan himself even said it was Synder's project, not his own. He only contributed to the story it seems. Nolan is a great filmmaker, but unfortunately he didn't make this film himself. If he had, I'm sure it would've been 'better'. But even so, Nolan isn't my personal choice, just the 'better' choice. Nolan's films for the most part have all been very creative powerful ideas brought to screen. I only really like TDK of the entire Batman Trilogy though. But I do love all of his other original films. He's proven creative visionary. 

We needed true filmmaker artists. Not just guys who know how to write, shoot and edit films. Marvel's approach is different, but works. They have a clear vision about their movie universe. Meaning the production teams on the films don't even matter for the most part. They can change the writers and directors in every film, but they still have the same strict creative vision in place.

I wouldn't say Man of Steel was bad. Just disappointing. It was an okay film that should have been better. It's Superman. THE superhero.

I don't hate Snyder and Goyer. It's not their fault necessarily. The studio should have handled things better. They're clearly just thinking from a business perspective. There is no creative vision. Hopefully Snyder and Goyer have mapped out something. We'll just have to wait and see what it is like. The fact that it is DC should help.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 11, 2014)

Mike Von J said:


> Worse than Iron Man 3?



Believe it or not they actually loved Iron Man 3, Pain & Gain as well. 

One of them (I think it was Dave) also said TASM was better than The Avengers


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 11, 2014)

The very fact they hated MoS more so than Grown up 2 makes their opinion invalid.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 11, 2014)

I've seen some people complain because Superman _didn't_ side with Zod, seeing it as a betrayal of his people (I've seen the same argument for the _Transformers_ movies, people saying- in all seriousness- that Prime should have sided with Megatron to enslave the human race).


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 11, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> I've seen some people complain because Superman _didn't_ side with Zod, seeing it as a betrayal of his people (I've seen the same argument for the _Transformers_ movies, people saying- in all seriousness- that Prime should have sided with Megatron to enslave the human race).


That's weird. But I guess it would've been cool to hear Supes mention that he understands, but cannot condone his methods.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 11, 2014)

My only issue with MOS was the length of some action scenes (particularly the Smallville one), otherwise I thought it was good. I don't have an issue with a darker Supes (most of the acclaimed Superman stories: Death of Superman, For the Man Who Has Everything, Kingdom Come, Whatever Happened to the Man of Tomorrow, etc.) were all quite dark. Nor do I have an issue with him killing when absolutely necessary, it's an immature concept to push that he shouldn't.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Wonder how people would have reacted to the darkness if Darkseid had been the villain...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2014)

man, I'm still a bit sad that we can't have prime/younger Angelina Jolie play WW


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 11, 2014)

I thought the smallville fight was fucking fantastic


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 11, 2014)

I liked the fights. I think they only dragged because they were just punching and throwing mostly. The final fight was probably the better one. Hopefully the next fights are a bit more imaginative, incorporating more of the heat vision and super speed next time. Maybe in the next one he will overpower everyone this time, so will be displayed as far more graceful and powerful. So less of a brawler, and requiring less effort in fights.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 11, 2014)

> *Jason Momoa Denies Reports That He Will Star In BATMAN VS. SUPERMAN*
> 
> _"IGN just spoke to Jason Momoa about his remarkable new series for Sundance, The Red Road, and despite rumors, he is not in Man of Steel 2 aka Batman vs. Superman."_
> 
> ...


----------



## Legend (Jan 11, 2014)

not in Man of Steel 2 never said a future movie


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 12, 2014)

I hope they just stick with Lex as the villain with maybe Bizarro or Metallo as minor villains that get taken out early. I want Lex to use his smarts in this movie. No Kryptonite. Lex can create weapons to counter Superman and use a robotic suit that will give Kal-El a run for his money. Gravity Guns, Sonic Guns, etc.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 12, 2014)

I want them to make Lex a total boss like he was in the JLU (tries to become president make s fake campaign,  turns the government against JLA, frames them for destruction all just to troll Superman, then attempting to become a god and again and end up taking control of causing a civil war to and then ultimately disbanding an army of super villains just to satisfy his obsession with godhood)

I want them to make Lex basically make him  a manipulator, make him flaunt how untouchable he is to Bats or Supes, make him basically Loki with a credit card.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 12, 2014)

yeah, DCAU Lex was the shit


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 12, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> I thought the smallville fight was fucking fantastic



 Same here. That fight was epic.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 12, 2014)

Mike Von J said:


> Worse than Iron Man 3?





godzillafan430 said:


> Believe it or not they actually loved Iron Man 3, Pain & Gain as well.
> 
> One of them (I think it was Dave) also said TASM was better than The Avengers



iron man 3 was pretty decent. frequently hilarious, albeit uneven

not sure what the subtext here is

though TASM was a pretty shit film


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 12, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> iron man 3 was pretty decent. frequently hilarious, albeit uneven
> 
> not sure what the subtext here is
> 
> though TASM was a pretty shit film



IM3 wasn't bad but I was saying "believe it or not because Dave and Brian were huge Mandarin fans.


I liked TASM though my point was that saying it was better than The Avengers is completely ludicrous


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 12, 2014)

> *EXCLUSIVE: LOST Star Josh Holloway Up For BATMAN VS. SUPERMAN Role*
> 
> My source, General Napier, has informed me that Josh Holloway ("Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol "), who played the role of James "Sawyer" Ford in ABC's hit-television series Lost, is being "strongly" considered for a role in Zack Snyder's Batman Vs. Superman. Information about who he might be playing in the Man of Steel sequel was not provided. The 44-year-old actor is currently starring in Intelligence, which is a new prime-television series on CBS. It made its debut this past Tuesday. CBS's new drama pulled in 16.6 million viewers, making it the most-watched series premiere this season.
> 
> If I had to venture a guess as to which Batman Vs. Superman role Josh Holloway could possibly be up for I would say, Aquaman (Arthur Curry). The 'Lost' actor has always been considered by fans as a great choice for DC Comics' King of the Seven Seas. Perhaps, they finally got their wish. Like I said, that's just me speculating.


----------



## Legend (Jan 13, 2014)

He would make a great Arthur


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 13, 2014)

He'd also make a niiiiice Barry as well.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2014)

Smallville Arthur was a'right


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 13, 2014)

If this movie isnt really Justice League it sure as fuck is setting up for it in a major way


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 13, 2014)

^^It isn't, but it seems almost all of its members, if not all of them, will be there somehow.

On Josh, he would make a perfect Aquaman.


----------



## Legend (Jan 13, 2014)

I want a red haired kickass lady


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm pretty sure there won't be Aquaman, Josh is just a popular fancast for Arthur. Aquaman is incredibly random for this movie. He might be Steve Trevor (since we're getting WW, it's a huge possibility also builds up for a potential JLA group) or Barry Allen (we know there have been strong rumours about this and it's only waiting for confirmation now)


----------



## Legend (Jan 13, 2014)

Burst my bubble why dont you


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 13, 2014)

awww.... well he is certainly appearing in JL movie sooo


----------



## Legend (Jan 13, 2014)

my play on words went over your head


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 13, 2014)

> *Will BATMAN VS. SUPERMAN And JUSTICE LEAGUE Shoot Back-To-Back?*
> 
> According to a recent Latino Review post which doesn't appear to be conducted or acknowledged by the infamous El Mayimbe, a trusted source has informed them that the Fast and Furious series' Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson is working on a DC Comics film this year, and that project is none other than a Justice League movie. The report then reveals _“the current thought amongst some insiders is that Batman vs Superman and Justice League are going to be shot back-to-back.”_ Besides _“maximizing everyone’s schedules,”_ the reason for this is because Batman Vs. Superman “_is going to end with an insane cliffhanger/teaser that leads right into Justice League.”_ Having the two movies shoot back-to-back, a la The Hobbit trilogy, is perhaps why there are so many additional DC superheroes - Wonder Woman, Nightwing, The Flash, etc - said to be appearing in Zack Snyder's Man of Steel sequel next year. Before you get too excited, the Latino Review post suggests that we should still take this info with the usual grain of salt. What do you think?




I think they meant to say Green Lantern instead of Nightwing in the article, considering how that rumor of Adam Driver supposedly being up for the role in the movie became quickly forgotten whereas the one of GL involving Denzel Washington is more fresh.


----------



## Legend (Jan 13, 2014)

I had a feeling they would shoot them back to back to get JL out as early as 2016


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 13, 2014)

Itd make sense with all these casting rumours. Itd be epic.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 13, 2014)

Now everything fits together, it all makes sense, and would be epic as shit!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 13, 2014)

^^Even though I do not like spoilers such as that one, I'm dying to see the new costume.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 13, 2014)

Mike Von J said:


> Worse than Iron Man 3?



I liked Iron Man 3 more than Man of Steel, but w/e.

Glad to see (rumors at least) that they aren't trying to stuff a pseudo JL movie as a Superman sequel. But that does put into question how big of a role these other heroes will have in this movie, compared to the following JL movie.


----------



## Legend (Jan 13, 2014)

Mandarin and Shitty Ending ruined IM3 for me


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 13, 2014)

HOLY SHIT BATMAN 

I hope this is true I wonder what other heroes are in the movie other than WW and Flash and how the cliffhanger leads into JL


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Legend (Jan 13, 2014)

id rather halloway be arthur


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 14, 2014)

If the rumor of they shooting back-to-back is true and so the ones about the heroes that will show up in it then I can see this Justice League being comformed of the original members. We've got the Trinity already and the rumors of Green Lantern, Flash and now Aquaman. 

That just leaves out Martian Manhunter. The moment a rumor shows up about him being in the JL movie could easily turn out to be true.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 14, 2014)

According to rumors Goyer wants Cyborg. (Goyer confirmed the S.T.A.R. Labs reference will be expanded upon with Vic)

I hope to god they use MM


----------



## Rindaman (Jan 14, 2014)

Guys just face it.  Rock is Victor.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 14, 2014)

I really hope Momoa gets it. Hes way more intimidating than Holloway amd would pull off a badass Aquaman perfectly.


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2014)

I want new 52 arthur, Brains Brawn and Heart, I dont want mindless rage brawn Arthur


----------



## Lady Hinata (Jan 14, 2014)

A movie involving Batman is a movie I'll be seeing. :33


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 14, 2014)

He'd be too much like the other heroes if they did that. I want Momoa to play a master war stratgist that gets his hands dirty for his peoplw. Which is basicaly everything you want, but presented differently.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 14, 2014)

Legend said:


> Mandarin and Shitty Ending ruined IM3 for me



Same here. I felt really trolled. An the whole thing about giving superpowers to people was...


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2014)

Pepper saving the day was a what the hell moment, and the fake mandarin


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 14, 2014)

Yeah fake Mandarin was.... Now pretty much every Iron Man villain is forgettable


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 14, 2014)

With Trevor, they managed to pull off something that was hilariously brilliant and hilariously awful at the same time.


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2014)

and i dont get blowing up all the armors


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 14, 2014)

Legend said:


> and i dont get blowing up all the armors



Probably setting up the new Iron-man/avengers flick. You know, the ol' "the world needs stark to come out of retirement". Yep, I can see it now.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 14, 2014)

as if people didn't think the mandarin reveal was fantastic

i've rarely laughed so hard


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 14, 2014)

> *More From MAN OF STEEL 2 Costume Designer On His "New Look" For WONDER WOMAN*
> 
> We have heard rumors that Diana would be sporting some type of armor for Zack Snyder's Batman Vs. Superman themed sequel to Man Of Steel, but short of that we haven't had too much to go on. Wonder Woman has worn different types of armor-type outfits in the past, and after all it was never too much of as stretch to assume that her first ever big screen appearance would not see her kitted out in her original short-shorts and skimpy top from the comics. But, it sounds as if we'll be getting a completely new look for the character - not seen in comic books or live action before. Here's what Michael Wilkinson had to say to the NY Times.
> 
> _"I have been given the opportunity to tackle a wide range of genres with my work: big superheroes, gritty contemporary, epic period, science fiction. It keeps me stimulated and challenged as an artist. At the moment, I?m designing the costumes for ?Batman vs. Superman.? It?s an honor to be creating new looks for such iconic characters as Wonder Woman. The interesting thing is that my approach is always the same, no matter the genre or the period. I?m using the same tools ? silhouette, fabric, color, drape ? to help tell the story and illuminate the inner life of the characters."_


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 14, 2014)

Doesnt really tell us much at all....


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2014)

id like it to be light armor


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 14, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> Yeah fake Mandarin was.... Now pretty much every Iron Man villain is forgettable



Were there villains? 

The hope I had for a real villain went down the sink with the hole fake mandarin thing.

On Wondie's costume, the bloke in the interview didn't say anything we could grasp from, but I guess we'll a nice costume.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

Wait, Aquaman might be in this too?

oh noooooo


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2014)

i wanna back hand you stunna, it might in in JL which is rumored to be filmed right after MoS2


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2014)

Wondy will have a small cameo, Arthur isnt confirmed for MoS2, if he is it will be even smaller than hers, or he;ll just debut in JL


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2014)

This is basically a hidden Justice League Prologue.

I have no idea why their afraid to say it.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

Why these guys gotta rush?

Take your time like Marvel.


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2014)

its not really rushing, more movies these days shoot back to back *points to the hobbit films and the avatar ones*


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't mean shooting back to back.

I mean, all these guys should have their own movies before coming together.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2014)

Don't think their coming together yet though.


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2014)

them following the marvel formula would backfire


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

Batman should have had his own movie before showing up in Superman vs. Batman. And Wonder Woman should have her own movie before Justice League. That just makes sense to me.

Someone else said it first, but this comes off as DC just trying to rush out their own superhero team-up film to compete with The Avengers.


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2014)

Batman is a proven commodity no need for a solo til afterwards, WW is the biggest questionmark, so this and JL will let us get accustomed then we'll get a solo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2014)

I hope this isn't an ego thing, Competing cost money.

The smart move would be  to take it slow and release Justice League on 2016.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

Legend said:


> Batman is a proven commodity no need for a solo til afterwards, WW is the biggest questionmark, so this and JL will let us get accustomed then we'll get a solo


Makes sense from a marketing standpoint.

But what about the artistic dignity???


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2014)

no one cares


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Batman should have had his own movie before showing up in Superman vs. Batman. And Wonder Woman should have her own movie before Justice League. That just makes sense to me.
> 
> Someone else said it first, but this comes off as DC just trying to rush out their own superhero team-up film to compete with The Avengers.



Do we really need a new Batman film? He's had so many, Everyone already know of his origins and what he's about. It's like if spider-man gets another reboot. Give the others time to shine; Batman sharing space with Supes is fine.


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I hope this isn't an ego thing, Competing cost money.
> 
> The smart move would be  to take it slow and release Justice League on 2016.



if they do it back to back with MoS2, thats a strong possibility


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 15, 2014)

That's still a rumor, and if it's true then BvS is being filmed at the same time as JL, so most of the hero casting we're hearing about may be in fact for character in JL instead of BvS


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 15, 2014)

WB/DC is right about having its own way of building up its universe on the big screen. Marvel's formula worked for Marvel and there's no way one can tell the same thing would be good for DC


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 15, 2014)

The problem is that it doesn't feel as much as an event, it's more similar to X-Men where it starts with the team-up. Either way, most of these casting rumors better be for JL being filmed at the same time, and the Wonder Woman, Aquaman and Flash spin-offs better be straight prequels that work as one-shot films, not some just the characters after the events of JL having flashbacks, the problem may be that if you do an Ares or Atlantean invasion, it will be weird if people had only heard about Superman and nobody talks about these events.

Well, Aquaman could actually be a sequel for JL, with flashbacks to Arthur's childhood anddiscovery of his heritage in adulthood. With the character returning to Atlantis and ending up in conflict with Ocean Master, who wants his half-brother to accept the throne but disagrees on what to do witht he surfacee world, like in the new 52.

Maybe Dwayne Johnson's cast as Darkseid, while i think he's better suited for Black Adam, i don't think he would be a bad choice for the physical part, while somebody else gives him the voice. 

DC is making a big mistake in not wanting the TV and movies universe to merge, they have the advantage against Marvel of their shows actually being decent, and the new Gotham show could extablish the past of Bruce Wayne in this new universe, as well as Arrow serving as a good way to extablish other characters like Ras All Ghul and Green Arrow before they appear in any of the films.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 15, 2014)

lol DC pathetically trying to catch up with Marvel.


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 15, 2014)

Mider T said:


> lol DC pathetically trying to catch up with Marvel.



Last time I checked DC still has Batman who has out grossed every Marvel not named The Avengers. And Man of Steel is only surpassed by The Avengers and Iron Man 3 after following the horrible Superman Returns.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2014)

So what you're saying is, DC needs it's heaviest hitters to compete?

While Marvel can introduce any character and still be successful?


When you put it that way, introducing other characters with a Superman/Batman title still intact makes more sense.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 15, 2014)

DC apologists always come with some weak sauce.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 15, 2014)

Is there enough information _confirmed_ yet to actually go on anything, or are we still in the "make-shit-up" phase of things?


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 15, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> So what you're saying is, DC needs it's heaviest hitters to compete?
> 
> While Marvel can introduce any character and still be successful?
> 
> ...



Is true DC is only using their two heavy hitters but Batman and Superman out gross the Avengers 2 against 6. Heavy hitters or not that's impressive. If DC launches this cinematic universe successfully, Marvel will be out grossed in a matter of years.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 15, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> So what you're saying is, DC needs it's heaviest hitters to compete?
> 
> *While Marvel can introduce any character and still be successful?*
> 
> ...



You mean besides Hulk, Elektra, Daredevil, Ghost Rider, Silver Surfer, The Punisher and Howard The Duck?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> You mean besides Hulk, Elektra, Daredevil, Ghost Rider, Silver Surfer, The Punisher and Howard The Duck?



lol you're like a notorious strawman, how does that change my overall point?. Batman, Superman, and Watchmen are pretty much the only films that were both Critically and commercially successful.

DC seems to do better with films outside their mainstream universe with films such as Red, V for Vendetta, and A History of Violence. You know, films people don't even know spawn from comic books.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 16, 2014)

The difference is DC doesn't know the values of their heroes other than Trinity even in comics. Dare I say I hate the Trinity concept? And even in Trinity WW gets constantly shat on. It's all about World's Finest. Meanwhile Marvel pushes their heroes to their full potential without being sidelined by a "holy character".  

As someone not from US, I had no idea who Iron Man and Captain America were before their movies while I could tell all 7 members of Justice League. 

The fact that _Flash_, who fits a cartoon series more than anyone else (his villains are based on TOYS for God's sake!) has never got one while Batman has DOZENS of animated releases shows that DC has no idea how to make a character shine in general audience.

They gave the writing of Green Lantern to a guy who only wrote CW TV shows. 

It's just stupid. They are only NOW realizing heroes other than stupid Trinity are cool in their own way but like One Republic says "It's too laaaateeee-e-e-e"


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 16, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> You mean besides Hulk, Elektra, Daredevil, Ghost Rider, Silver Surfer, The Punisher and Howard The Duck?





~Gesy~ said:


> lol you're like a notorious strawman, how does that change my overall point?.



well that...clearly affects your overall point, considering marvel have flopped at least in terms of critics with numerous characters

in fact, your point is pretty terrible

avengers and iron man are marvel's heavy hitters - batman and superman are dc's heavy hitters. and the lot are in a similar ballpark in terms of commercial success atm. avengers is the highest for sure, but it's a team movie which had like four lead-ins and built several different audiences, so it's clearly working at an advantage to begin with


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 16, 2014)

Perverted King said:


> Is true DC is only using their two heavy hitters but Batman and Superman out gross the Avengers 2 against 6. Heavy hitters or not that's impressive. If DC launches this cinematic universe successfully, Marvel will be out grossed in a matter of years.



Not to mention that MoS has out grossed Iron Man 3 in DVD/blu ray sales.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 16, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> You mean besides Hulk, Elektra, Daredevil, Ghost Rider, Silver Surfer, The Punisher and Howard The Duck?



You forgot to mention the Fantastic 4.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 16, 2014)

Perverted King said:


> Last time I checked DC still has* Batman who has out grossed every Marvel not named The Avengers*.






> 5 	Iron Man 3 	$1,215,439,994 	2013
> 
> 9 	The Dark Knight Rises 	$1,084,439,099 	2012
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 16, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> well that...clearly affects your overall point, considering marvel have flopped at least in terms of critics with numerous characters
> 
> in fact, your point is pretty terrible
> 
> avengers and iron man are marvel's heavy hitters - batman and superman are dc's heavy hitters. and the lot are in a similar ballpark in terms of commercial success atm. avengers is the highest for sure, but it's a team movie which had like four lead-ins and built several different audiences, so it's clearly working at an advantage to begin with



You also missed it, The Iron Man series were a surprise hit, Iron man isn't as big as Batman or Superman, or atleast he wasn't until his film series. Marvel made the first Superhero film universe and took a risk by including a hero who wasn't a household name.Who would consider Iron Man a heavy hitter before the films?

That would have been equivalent to if DC started this universe with a Martian Manhunter film.  But instead we're getting Man of Steel----->Batman/Superman----->Justice League.  Like Arya said, They aren't taking risk by exposing less popular characters. And ofcourse Marvel would have a larger bag of poor films, being they have released almost twice as many as DC has.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 16, 2014)

Why does any of that even matter?

Stop riding Marvels dick so hard.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 16, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> You also missed it, The Iron Man series were a surprise hit, Iron man isn't as big as Batman or Superman, or atleast he wasn't until his film series. Marvel made the first Superhero film universe and took a risk by including a hero who wasn't a household name.Who would consider Iron Man a heavy hitter before the films?
> 
> That would have been equivalent to if DC started this universe with a Martian Manhunter film.  But instead we're getting Man of Steel----->Batman/Superman----->Justice League.  Like Arya said, They aren't taking risk by exposing less popular characters. And ofcourse Marvel would have a larger bag of poor films, being they have released almost twice as many as DC has.



that's almost a different argument to the one i thought you were making before

but it's fair enough

marvel have indeed managed to make a character who wasn't exactly one of their flagship heroes into a huge payday, whereas dc haven't. that's true


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 16, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> Why does any of that even matter?
> 
> Stop riding Marvels dick so hard.



I could care less if these films start off on the safe side (though I hope other heroes will soon get solo films), I kinda got sucked into a troll's debate there.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 16, 2014)

Well then Im sorry i told you to stop riding marvels dick.

Brofist?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 16, 2014)

Let's be honest: It wouldn't be a comic book movie thread without some meaningless box office penis waving, wouldn't it?


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 16, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

